# Minnesota 2018 season



## tommyjosh

2018 MN season


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

Can't wait buddy!


----------



## tommyjosh

i_heart_shrooms said:


> Can't wait buddy!


Only one month and they start popping down south


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

Weather outlook for March through May just came out:

http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2018/02/15/spring-weather-outlook-cool-wet/

Cool and wet, more precipitation that average.


----------



## tommyjosh

i_heart_shrooms said:


> Weather outlook for March through May just came out:
> 
> http://minnesota.cbslocal.com/2018/02/15/spring-weather-outlook-cool-wet/
> 
> Cool and wet, more precipitation that average.


I’ve wondered if the amount of snow matters how your season is


----------



## Guest

tommyjosh said:


> I’ve wondered if the amount of snow matters how your season is


The thing that matters most is consistent moisture throughout the year.. I don't think they really need snow though.. As long as you've had some form of precipitation fall this winter you should be ok.. They do need a good hard freeze for an extended period of time though.. In my experience, the colder and longer the winter the better..


----------



## tommyjosh

finderoftheshrooms said:


> The thing that matters most is consistent moisture throughout the year.. I don't think they really need snow though.. As long as you've had some form of precipitation fall this winter you should be ok.. They do need a good hard freeze for an extended period of time though.. In my experience, the colder and longer the winter the better..


We have had a total of like 6-8 inches of snow this whole winter but with the next snow storm coming we should get 4-8 inches. What county are you out of


----------



## Guest

tommyjosh said:


> We have had a total of like 6-8 inches of snow this whole winter but with the next snow storm coming we should get 4-8 inches. What county are you out of


I'm actually in central Indiana lol.. I'm just browsing the board looking for info.. I'm trying to time my vacation this year so that I can hunt from southern Indiana all the way up into Wisconsin or Minnesota.. The problem is I only have 25 days I can take off work lol.. Last year I took my days off all at once.. This year I'm thinking I'll split them up.. When is prime time for you guys normally?


----------



## tommyjosh

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I'm actually in central Indiana lol.. I'm just browsing the board looking for info.. I'm trying to time my vacation this year so that I can hunt from southern Indiana all the way up into Wisconsin or Minnesota.. The problem is I only have 25 days I can take off work lol.. Last year I took my days off all at once.. This year I'm thinking I'll split them up.. When is prime time for you guys normally?


Here in central Minneosta it is usually may 7- may 21. I’ve noticed you guys have had a lot of rain and more to come getting a lot of moisture. Last year we learned it’s not all about the temperatures it is actually more about how much rain you get. Do you think someone in the u.s. will find some in a week or two?


----------



## Guest

tommyjosh said:


> Here in central Minneosta it is usually may 7- may 21. I’ve noticed you guys have had a lot of rain and more to come getting a lot of moisture. Last year we learned it’s not all about the temperatures it is actually more about how much rain you get. Do you think someone in the u.s. will find some in a week or two?


Yeah we've had a lot of rain this winter.. We are actually supposed to get 5 more inches this week.. It's been good and cold too.. We had a two week stretch where we were below zero every day.. I don't want to jinx myself because the weather could still screw us, but we are over due for a good morel season.. The last couple years around here have been kind of shitty..


----------



## Guest

I think Alabama will start seeing some in the next week or so.. I've hunted in Georgia a couple times and it was right around the 1st of March when we started finding them..


----------



## tommyjosh

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Yeah we've had a lot of rain this winter.. We are actually supposed to get 5 more inches this week.. It's been good and cold too.. We had a two week stretch where we were below zero every day.. I don't want to jinx myself because the weather could still screw us, but we are over due for a good morel season.. The last couple years around here have been kind of shitty..


Do you go for any other Mushrooms?


----------



## tommyjosh

H


----------



## Guest

tommyjosh said:


> Do you go for any other Mushrooms?


I've always intended to, I would love to go find some hens and chanterelles.. I've been out scouting spots for them a few times, but I always get too wrapped up in fishing to get out in the woods during the fall.. I live right by a river that has some of the best small mouth fishing in the Midwest.. So during the fall if I'm not at work, chances are I'm probably standing in the middle of the river somewhere.. I've lost more than one girlfriend because of my addiction to fishing..


----------



## tommyjosh

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I've always intended to, I would love to go find some hens and chanterelles.. I've been out scouting spots for them a few times, but I always get too wrapped up in fishing to get out in the woods during the fall.. I live right by a river that has some of the best small mouth fishing in the Midwest.. So during the fall if I'm not at work, chances are I'm probably standing in the middle of the river somewhere.. I've lost more than one girlfriend because of my addiction to fishing..


Oh ya love fishing too love going to the Mississippi for smallmouth. It’s really crazy how many chantrelles we find last year there were so many. Hens are one of my favorites.


----------



## Guest

Nothing goes better with morels than fresh caught fish.. One of these days I'll get out there and find some chanterelles and hens.. I've found remnants of shriveled up hens from the previous year several times while morel hunting.. I just can't seem to make it into the woods while they are in season..


----------



## tommyjosh

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Nothing goes better with morels than fresh caught fish.. One of these days I'll get out there and find some chanterelles and hens.. I've found remnants of shriveled up hens from the previous year several times while morel hunting.. I just can't seem to make it into the woods while they are in season..


I see in southern Indiana it’s a high of 76, that a positive.


----------



## Guest

It's supposed to be abnormally warm and wet for the next few days.. Where I live at we are under a flood watch until Thursday.. It's supposed to cool back down though.. The long term extended forecast is showing average temps across the board through April..


----------



## tommyjosh

finderoftheshrooms said:


> It's supposed to be abnormally warm and wet for the next few days.. Where I live at we are under a flood watch until Thursday.. It's supposed to cool back down though.. The long term extended forecast is showing average temps across the board through April..


Ya I looked at Evansville weather and they are getting rain almost everyday for the next week


----------



## Guest

The weatherman is saying we are gonna get two months worth of rain this week.. I'm a little worried about some of my bottom ground getting flooded out.. The river is already high from all the rain we've had this winter..


----------



## tommyjosh

finderoftheshrooms said:


> The weatherman is saying we are gonna get two months worth of rain this week.. I'm a little worried about some of my bottom ground getting flooded out.. The river is already high from all the rain we've had this winter..


Wow that crazy hopefully it doesn’t impact the season and make it another like last year. Really can’t wait until the boards get buzzing with people then you know it’s almost time.


----------



## Guest

tommyjosh said:


> Wow that crazy hopefully it doesn’t impact the season and make it another like last year. Really can’t wait until the boards get buzzing with people then you know it’s almost time.


Only time will tell I guess.. It won't be long now.. Them good old boys in the deep south might see some action this weekend.. I guarantee they will be out looking.. I wish I could go down and join them.. It's just too far for me to drive..


----------



## tommyjosh

finderoftheshrooms said:


> Only time will tell I guess.. It won't be long now.. Them good old boys in the deep south might see some action this weekend.. I guarantee they will be out looking.. I wish I could go down and join them.. It's just too far for me to drive..


This is my favorite time of the year we follow the morels all the way from northern Arkansas to centreal Minnesota. Put a lot of miles in every year


----------



## Guest

tommyjosh said:


> This is my favorite time of the year we follow the morels all the way from northern Arkansas to centreal Minnesota. Put a lot of miles in every year


That's awesome.. I wish I could do that.. It's hard with the way I work though.. When I was younger I traveled all the time for work.. I got lucky and three years in a row I was in the right places at the right times and was able to follow the morels from Georgia all the way back up into Indiana.. I haven't hunted outside of Indiana for about 10 years now.. This year I'm going to try splitting my vacation time up a little better so I can extended my season and hunt for longer than two or three weeks..


----------



## tommyjosh

finderoftheshrooms said:


> That's awesome.. I wish I could do that.. It's hard with the way I work though.. When I was younger I traveled all the time for work.. I got lucky and three years in a row I was in the right places at the right times and was able to follow the morels from Georgia all the way back up into Indiana.. I haven't hunted outside of Indiana for about 10 years now.. This year I'm going to try splitting my vacation time up a little better so I can extended my season and hunt for longer than two or three weeks..


Oh ya it’s a blast driving down there staying in the hotel after a long day of hunting and then have a large dominoes pizza. Last year it was really disappointing we went all the way to sw Missouri and found 10 in 4 days of hunting day to night. It was much different woods down there barley any elms and almost all oaks


----------



## eternalsunking

tommyjosh said:


> Oh ya it’s a blast driving down there staying in the hotel after a long day of hunting and then have a large dominoes pizza. Last year it was really disappointing we went all the way to sw Missouri and found 10 in 4 days of hunting day to night. It was much different woods down there barley any elms and almost all oaks


Were you near Springfield, MO? What parks did you hunt? I have family that lives in Ozark


----------



## tommyjosh

eternalsunking said:


> Were you near Springfield, MO? What parks did you hunt? I have family that lives in Ozark


No we were by Branson and Joplin.


----------



## eternalsunking

tommyjosh said:


> No we were by Branson and Joplin.


Way down south. Beautiful territory though.


----------



## tommyjosh

eternalsunking said:


> Way down south. Beautiful territory though.


Yes but we only found 11 lots of trout down there


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

tommyjosh said:


> Oh ya it’s a blast driving down there staying in the hotel after a long day of hunting and then have a large dominoes pizza. Last year it was really disappointing we went all the way to sw Missouri and found 10 in 4 days of hunting day to night. It was much different woods down there barley any elms and almost all oaks


LOL, I was just talking with my co-workers and boss of my business today about how I'd love to take 3 months off and just follow the morel progression from down south up through Northern MN. I'm taking about 5 days off (spread over a couple weeks) to just spend the entire day hunting during the MN season. Also have an Iowa trip planned at the end of April to get an early start (hopefully).


----------



## tommyjosh

ditchrunner said:


> When do you start hunting in N. Arkansas?


First week of april


----------



## jean marie

I found my first morel last year on March 26th on our farm in Northern Arkansas. But found blacks in central Arkansas on March 18th.


----------



## tommyjosh

jean marie said:


> I found my first morel last year on March 26th on our farm in Northern Arkansas. But found blacks in central Arkansas on March 18th.


We went to the Joplin to Branson (Missouri SW) area last year and only found 12 in 4 days of hunting what should I look for there and tips


----------



## jean marie

Not familiar with Joplin or Branson 
But I would target, Elms, Ash, Sycamores, Dogwoods, maybe a Cedar thicket or two... tough question, easier said than done in your case... Good Luck!


----------



## tommyjosh

jean marie said:


> Not familiar with Joplin or Branson
> But I would target, Elms, Ash, Sycamores, Dogwoods, maybe a Cedar thicket or two... tough question, easier said than done in your case... Good Luck!


When we went down there the only trees that we really looked for were elms. Up in Minneosta that’s all that morels usually grow by. If we ever go there again we will have to look for different trees.


----------



## br5

tommyjosh said:


> When we went down there the only trees that we really looked for were elms. Up in Minneosta that’s all that morels usually grow by. If we ever go there again we will have to look for different trees.


Tommy,
I did that in upper Michigan in 2012, drove 16 hours in one day and hunted 3 areas for a handful of blacks. Wisconsin and Minnesota are pretty much the only places I go outside of Indiana now. 2016 was worst year I've had in MN though. Lack of rain can kill a season faster than anything. IMO


----------



## tommyjosh

br5 said:


> Tommy,
> I did that in upper Michigan in 2012, drove 16 hours in one day and hunted 3 areas for a handful of blacks. Wisconsin and Minnesota are pretty much the only places I go outside of Indiana now. 2016 was worst year I've had in MN though. Lack of rain can kill a season faster than anything. IMO


Yes same with us Minnesota was not good. We had spots with 100s which that year produced only mabye a dozen and died out last season


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

I found about 250 total over the entire season last year (hunting every other day for about 3 weeks straight). Granted, it was only my second year so I can't say if that is good or bad? I'm hoping to find some new ground this season.

Tommy Josh, how long have you been hunting for?


----------



## tommyjosh

i_heart_shrooms said:


> I found about 250 total over the entire season last year (hunting every other day for about 3 weeks straight). Granted, it was only my second year so I can't say if that is good or bad? I'm hoping to find some new ground this season.
> 
> Tommy Josh, how long have you been hunting for?


6 years


----------



## br5

i_heart_shrooms said:


> I found about 250 total over the entire season last year (hunting every other day for about 3 weeks straight). Granted, it was only my second year so I can't say if that is good or bad? I'm hoping to find some new ground this season.
> 
> Tommy Josh, how long have you been hunting for?


i-heart,
Nobody can fault you for lack of effort. As long as you were in the elms your okay. Pay attention to which side of hill your finding them on and also elevation. We use our first day to find out where they're at, we then pull out the topo maps and match the line or hillside if you will.
Another tip is we don't get serious until we're about a half mile in. We hunt all public land and it can be discouraging to see trees with vegetation all stomped down with morel stumps poking up. Remember no one gets them all, or better yet no one searches entire woods. We went to a state park to get maps and they asked us what we were doing. When we said we we're mushroom hunting, they laughed and said you're late everybody has been hunting here. Went to remote parking area, walked 100 yards through a corn field and picked 3lbs at woods edge. Good luck this year.


----------



## tommyjosh

br5 said:


> i-heart,
> Nobody can fault you for lack of effort. As long as you were in the elms your okay. Pay attention to which side of hill your finding them on and also elevation. We use our first day to find out where they're at, we then pull out the topo maps and match the line or hillside if you will.
> Another tip is we don't get serious until we're about a half mile in. We hunt all public land and it can be discouraging to see trees with vegetation all stomped down with morel stumps poking up. Remember no one gets them all, or better yet no one searches entire woods. We went to a state park to get maps and they asked us what we were doing. When we said we we're mushroom hunting, they laughed and said you're late everybody has been hunting here. Went to remote parking area, walked 100 yards through a corn field and picked 3lbs at woods edge. Good luck this year.


Oh ya nothing worse than seeing stumps can't get discouraged keep going. It also seems like the edge of fields are good for some reason I don't know why but for us it's like that.


----------



## morelmaniacmn

I agree 2016 was horrible. Last year was a lot better but not great for me. I'm in central MN. Going to be putting a lot of time in the woods this year. Giant blacks are as good as it gets!!!


----------



## tommyjosh

morelmaniacmn said:


> I agree 2016 was horrible. Last year was a lot better but not great for me. I'm in central MN. Going to be putting a lot of time in the woods this year. Giant blacks are as good as it gets!!!


Do you find blacks in central Minnesota?


----------



## Old Elm

br5 said - "When you expecting the wrens. I've already booked vacation for 1st week in May. Could be a week early, but I can move it as season gets closer. Looks like you guys could use some rain."


Last I heard " Minn BUCKTHORNMAN " was rebuilding his "Wren - O _ meter" , But it's so old he was having a heck of a time finding parts for It? I always use him as my Wren guide. Guess I'd better check up on him. He's on the Minn board.


----------



## br5

tommyjosh said:


> Oh ya nothing worse than seeing stumps can't get discouraged keep going. It also seems like the edge of fields are good for some reason I don't know why but for us it's like that.


You got that right. I've had two occasions where the people before us picked the mother load, but we still managed to find a few pounds of satellite ones they missed. The biggest patch I ever found in MN was all rotten big foots, that could be worse than finding stumps. Both suck the life out of ya though.


----------



## tommyjosh

br5 said:


> You got that right. I've had two occasions where the people before us picked the mother load, but we still managed to find a few pounds of satellite ones they missed. The biggest patch I ever found in MN was all rotten big foots, that could be worse than finding stumps. Both suck the life out of ya though.


Yea that happens to one of our spots too


----------



## morelmaniacmn

Yep central/northern MN is where the blacks are. The greys and yellow are southern. Aspens are where it's at up here


----------



## tundraking

Hey Guys! I'm finally gonna chime in, as we're 3/4 of the way through the worst month of the year. Winter activities are coming to an end, ice fishing is over, and the honey do list is in full swing. All I'm starting to think about is another year of shroomin. 

morelmaniac, 
I've only ever found blacks in Canada on a June canoe trip. An island that had burned the year before and was completely covered in morels, the biggest being a round softball sized fattie! Anyway, I'm interested in any tips you have on what to look for when searching for blackies. Aspens, but is there anything else? When do you start looking for them as far as air temps, soil temps, hillsides, low spots, sunny areas, etc... I'm really prodding ya here!


----------



## tommyjosh

morelmaniacmn said:


> Yep central/northern MN is where the blacks are. The greys and yellow are southern. Aspens are where it's at up here


Never found any have been out a couple times tho


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye

tommyjosh said:


> 6 years


That is a long time, did you go to any tours or class,s to learn about them?


----------



## tommyjosh

Boiled Owl Eye said:


> That is a long time, did you go to any tours or class,s to learn about them?


Nope


----------



## fluffhead2

I have been finding blacks as early as April 12th in the Twin Cities. I'd like to be able to post the first finds of the year for the third season in a row on this forum  but my spot was found last year toward the end of its last flush. So, someone might get to them before I do this year.


----------



## tundraking

fluffhead2 said:


> I have been finding blacks as early as April 12th in the Twin Cities. I'd like to be able to post the first finds of the year for the third season in a row on this forum  but my spot was found last year toward the end of its last flush. So, someone might get to them before I do this year.


Thats right! You had the big Blackies spot last year. Well, if you find some this year, post some pictures. Do you pretty much have just one area that you've found them the last couple years, or do you find them all over? I've got a few spots marked that I eyed up later in the season, so I'm gonna check those out early this year.


----------



## br5

Boiled Owl Eye said:


> That is a long time, did you go to any tours or class,s to learn about them?


Bowled owl,
Time in woods = morels. Watch creatorwise videos, he goes through trees and methods. Also fact that you get to see motherloads picked really gets you going. Come join us on our hunt in Indiana and you'll get a guided hunt in new territory for you and the person your with. Or sign up for a morel foray with Chris for $200 plus.


----------



## tundraking

A couple weeks ago I had to say Good-Bye to my canine companion. For 14 years he tagged along and mushroom hunted with me. He kept me safe, never allowing me to walk steep edges along ravines without him being between me and the edge. He was an amazing friend and part of the family. Life will truly not be the same without him. My sweet Charlie Boy, wherever you are, I hope you're well, and please send me some luck this season.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

RIP Charlie boy, I still have some years with my lab, but he is getting older, I think about it all the time, tell my son to give him a good petting he will be gone before you know it. Sorry to hear that, but you had a great time with him, he is a cutie I must say.


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

br5 said:


> i-heart,
> Nobody can fault you for lack of effort. As long as you were in the elms your okay. Pay attention to which side of hill your finding them on and also elevation. We use our first day to find out where they're at, we then pull out the topo maps and match the line or hillside if you will.
> Another tip is we don't get serious until we're about a half mile in. We hunt all public land and it can be discouraging to see trees with vegetation all stomped down with morel stumps poking up. Remember no one gets them all, or better yet no one searches entire woods. We went to a state park to get maps and they asked us what we were doing. When we said we we're mushroom hunting, they laughed and said you're late everybody has been hunting here. Went to remote parking area, walked 100 yards through a corn field and picked 3lbs at woods edge. Good luck this year.


Good advice there. I haven't been paying too much attention to elevation. I've found some at the base of steep hills (near the tree line) and directly at the top of the hills several hundred feet up (also near tree lines). It's hard to predict the spot where they will be as they seem to just grow everywhere! 

I get the disappointment when finding stumps but for me it's actually reassuring. It means I'm searching the right areas and I can just GPS the spot where I found them for next season 

Good luck to you too!


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

tommyjosh said:


> Never found any have been out a couple times tho


Me neither. I sometimes read posts from people in MN saying they've found early season blacks in the Twin Cities metro, but I haven't no idea where they would be finding them!


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

I have not found any blacks in metro area either. True black will have black ridges. I would like to see some pictures. Probably are some but I have never found them because I key on American elms


----------



## tundraking

Shroomtrooper,
Thanks for the words, it was definitely tough. It was one of the worst things I've had to do, but he was ready to go. Now the house is too quiet, so we'll be looking for another buddy soon.

Ya, I'd like to see pics of some metro blackies too. Average temp in the cities is 5-10 degrees warmer than rural, so the grays start earlier... I'm not necessarily doubting anyone, but I just want to see actual pics of blackies found in the metro... I'd also like to find some this far south! 
It looks like they fixed this site so its much easier to just upload a file instead of hosting pics on a different site, so hopefully that makes it easier for people to post pics!


----------



## br5

Tundraking
Loosing a dog leaves a huge void. You get to find out how much they really were part of your everyday routine. Shed some pretty heavy tears over a couple of them. Writing this reply brings tears to my eyes thinking about our lab Zoie. It will get better, just need time. 
Good luck buddy


----------



## fluffhead2

"Thats right! You had the big Blackies spot last year. Well, if you find some this year, post some pictures. Do you pretty much have just one area that you've found them the last couple years, or do you find them all over? I've got a few spots marked that I eyed up later in the season, so I'm gonna check those out early this year." 


Just the one spot. I just found it by luck on a hike and because I simply looked down. Kinda feels like they chose to let me find them. It is the only spot I know of that grows blacks.


----------



## fluffhead2

tundraking said:


> Ya, I'd like to see pics of some metro blackies too.


Pics I posted from last years "Minnesota morels 2017" thread. There were more in previous years threads but since the site 'update' I can't find my old posts using a my first username, "fluffhead". Wow, I found them earlier than April 12.


----------



## kb

another tip a midwest morel hunting legend shared with me close to 20 years ago. Just go and look because you will find ones they missed, or they went to early and never went back. He said remember most of those folks just wanted a mess or two to eat. they are not like you and me and have no desire to pick like we do. Although I think that has changed somewhat due to the internet.


----------



## br5

kb said:


> another tip a midwest morel hunting legend shared with me close to 20 years ago. Just go and look because you will find ones they missed, or they went to early and never went back. He said remember most of those folks just wanted a mess or two to eat. they are not like you and me and have no desire to pick like we do. Although I think that has changed somewhat due to the internet.


I've two instances where we picked a couple lbs. or more with stumps of morels all around us. One spot looked like they got mother load. That's as close as I've been to one except the time we ran into hundreds of rotton ones.


----------



## fluffhead2

Old Elm said:


> Trooper, how do I keep the darn phone from rating out the location of the picture?


 Upload your pics to imgur.com and then embed the imgur link here. imgur strips all exif and location data from pics.


----------



## Old Elm

fluffhead2 said:


> Upload your pics to imgur.com and then embed the imgur link here. imgur strips all exif and location data from pics.


Thank you for the info, I will attempt that.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

i think you can turn location off on phone also, I will try imgur also to be safe.


----------



## jean marie

My pics are taken on our property which is protected by Smith & Wesson, their friends Remington, Bushnel, and Winchester.


----------



## newbieShroomy

Hi everyone! I'm a new mushroom hunter and would love to learn from some more experienced foragers. I've hunted for a few seasons now and have yet to find a morel. Lots of ramps in spring but no morels where I've been looking. I take that back, my 4 yr old found one last year - the only person in my family to ever find one! I've had some success finding chanterelles and oysters and a fair amount of chicken of the woods later in the season. Still searching for my first morel though and since the season seems so short I want to make sure I'm ready to go when they pop this year. I'm planning to sign up for an upcoming class put on by the gentleman forager and hope to learn more about where to find morels. If anybody is willing to help get me on my feet finding morels I'd be thrilled! Happy hunting


----------



## Old Elm

newbieShroomy said:


> Hi everyone! I'm a new mushroom hunter and would love to learn from some more experienced foragers. I've hunted for a few seasons now and have yet to find a morel. Lots of ramps in spring but no morels where I've been looking. I take that back, my 4 yr old found one last year - the only person in my family to ever find one! I've had some success finding chanterelles and oysters and a fair amount of chicken of the woods later in the season. Still searching for my first morel though and since the season seems so short I want to make sure I'm ready to go when they pop this year. I'm planning to sign up for an upcoming class put on by the gentleman forager and hope to learn more about where to find morels. If anybody is willing to help get me on my feet finding morels I'd be thrilled! Happy hunting


Welcome to the board newbieShroomy. Where do you live/forage at?


----------



## newbieShroomy

Old Elm said:


> Welcome to the board newbieShroomy. Where do you live/forage at?


I live in Lino Lakes and have foraged rice creek park reserve, **** rapids dam area, local disc golf courses and st croix state park.


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

newbieShroomy said:


> I live in Lino Lakes and have foraged rice creek park reserve, **** rapids dam area, local disc golf courses and st croix state park.


Rule #1: Don't tell people where you're foraging. That's a quick way to dry up an area of all morels 

The first year I started looking I found hardly any. Put in a lot of hiking hours and check areas that look promising. There's lot of advice on the boards here to dig through.


----------



## newbieShroomy

i_heart_shrooms said:


> Rule #1: Don't tell people where you're foraging. That's a quick way to dry up an area of all morels
> 
> The first year I started looking I found hardly any. Put in a lot of hiking hours and check areas that look promising. There's lot of advice on the boards here to dig through.


Ha! Thanks for the tips! I’d love to hunt with an experienced forager, do you know of any groups I could join that sponsor hunts?


----------



## Old Elm

tommyjosh said:


> This season I think is going to be really late we still have snow here and still lows in the 15-20s. Definitely going to be late anyone else agree


They always come up exactly on their time, never fails. 
No sense gettin all worked up, just be ready.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

a slow warm up is best. I cant wait, getting the itch.


----------



## kb

going to be a real nice long season i think if a person is willing to change their latitude.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

I agree, but mother nature is fickle.


----------



## Old Elm

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> a slow warm up is best. I cant wait, getting the itch.


Hang on Trooper, this wet spring snow really sucks up the ground frost fast, the flush will hit us fast & quik!


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

Chris Matherly is predicting a late start (possibly +9 days from norm) but I don't know how much that guy hunts in MN, so who knows. I might have to bump some of my vacation days a bit if it's not getting warm enough by May.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

It is what it is, my counterpart at work is on stand bye. Love the ramps and fiddle-heads also, so a lot to look forward too. Old Elm cant wait to hook up again, never did last year. Did you dull your knife up last year cutting all them Morels up, better sharpen it up.


----------



## MayMotherload

I've hunted morels for 30 years but never looked for ramps or fiddle-heads, maybe this year I'll give them a go.


----------



## Old Elm

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> It is what it is, my counterpart at work is on stand bye. Love the ramps and fiddle-heads also, so a lot to look forward too. Old Elm cant wait to hook up again, never did last year. Did you dull your knife up last year cutting all them Morels up, better sharpen it up.


The AWESOME knife you gave me, brought me tons of good luck. I don't venture out unless I've got your trusty knife W/me. Sure appreciate it Trooper, THX'z!


----------



## Old Elm




----------



## Old Elm

Trooper, when people ask where I got the awesome knife, I can only reply 
" it's not what ya know, but rather WHO you know"
THX'z


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

So...when is everyone's first day out going to be in MN? I'd like to start scouting soon but this weather sucks!


----------



## morelmaniacmn

The way the weather is I'm going to say Mid May in Central part of the state.....super depressing


----------



## Jake Rasmussen

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I'm actually in central Indiana lol.. I'm just browsing the board looking for info.. I'm trying to time my vacation this year so that I can hunt from southern Indiana all the way up into Wisconsin or Minnesota.. The problem is I only have 25 days I can take off work lol.. Last year I took my days off all at once.. This year I'm thinking I'll split them up.. When is prime time for you guys normally?


First Few days of May is my "guess". We are having a wierd Spring so far


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Old Elm glad you have not lost the knife yet, ha. got to admit its pretty handy. a nice slow warm up is always good, as long as we get rain. Maymotherload, ramps are great. I just use the leaves and cook them in butter till there the size of shoe strings, rival morels on steak IMO. not nearly as fun to look for compared to morels. Fiddle-heads I pickled last year, they where good.


----------



## tommyjosh

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Old Elm glad you have not lost the knife yet, ha. got to admit its pretty handy. a nice slow warm up is always good, as long as we get rain. Maymotherload, ramps are great. I just use the leaves and cook them in butter till there the size of shoe strings, rival morels on steak IMO. not nearly as fun to look for compared to morels. Fiddle-heads I pickled last year, they where good.


Couple of years ago we found so many ramps the whole woods was covered in them


----------



## Old Elm

tommyjosh said:


> Couple of years ago we found so many ramps the whole woods was covered in them


Yup, i like Ramps! Ushally get into them & watercress about a week 10 days before the morels seem to peak.
Do you live by St Paul? Maybe hook up sometime & forage.


----------



## stilz

If anyone is near Burnsville/Savage and wants to forage, let me know. I have some great spots. I don't eat them much, just hunt and give away.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

stilz I am game to go. Maybe we can get OldElm out too. Dont worry about giving away your spots we got a code to not go to another persons spot unless invited. I have a lot of spots, not big spots but enough. When you start off your pretty protective of your hard earned spots, which you should be, when oldelm invited me out it was really fun, only went out 2-3 times I think. didnt go last year but kind of opened a new door for me. would be fun.


----------



## tommyjosh

Old Elm said:


> Yup, i like Ramps! Ushally get into them & watercress about a week 10 days before the morels seem to peak.
> Do you live by St Paul? Maybe hook up sometime & forage.


No we’re about a couple hours north of that


----------



## Zakm329

Ohio here....can't stop daydreaming about finding a nice patch along the roads while I'm out and about in the work Truck in Amish country


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

There's a place I found that had fields of ramps as well. I didn't take any, but I plan on making ramp butter this year so I'm going to forage a few.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

ramp butter is good. put it under the skin of chicken and bake it, awesome


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> ramp butter is good. put it under the skin of chicken and bake it, awesome


Are ramp the same as wild onions?


----------



## ChirpxxChirp

stilz said:


> If anyone is near Burnsville/Savage and wants to forage, let me know. I have some great spots. I don't eat them much, just hunt and give away.


I'll be moving to that area May 1st...I have spots but gonna be new to that area. Would love to link up.


----------



## ChirpxxChirp

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> stilz I am game to go. Maybe we can get OldElm out too. Dont worry about giving away your spots we got a code to not go to another persons spot unless invited. I have a lot of spots, not big spots but enough. When you start off your pretty protective of your hard earned spots, which you should be, when oldelm invited me out it was really fun, only went out 2-3 times I think. didnt go last year but kind of opened a new door for me. would be fun.


I'm moving into that area in the next month. If interested I'd link up with you. Have some decent spots scattered around the TC Metro. I'm heading back to Nebraska toto hunt my old grounds on the 20th. They are starting down there already.


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

How I feel right now.


----------



## morelmaniacmn

No kidding...so depressing!


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

ChirpxxChirp said:


> I'm moving into that area in the next month. If interested I'd link up with you. Have some decent spots scattered around the TC Metro. I'm heading back to Nebraska toto hunt my old grounds on the 20th. They are starting down there already.


Ya mabey road hunt its always fun.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Where the hell is Buckthornman?


----------



## Dtails

Turkey hunting in snow next week and I'm more worried about finding morels... I'm almost out. Fingers crossed I hopefully can bag a gobble and wait for the flush!!


----------



## morelmaniacmn

Hell yea good luck Dtails


----------



## btetzl50

Oh man o man am I going crazy, I just want the snow GONE! Now we're gonna get another dumping this weekend? And its not like going south would cure it, all of the mid-section of the US is way below normal temps... Ugh.


----------



## tommyjosh

btetzl50 said:


> Oh man o man am I going crazy, I just want the snow GONE! Now we're gonna get another dumping this weekend? And its not like going south would cure it, all of the mid-section of the US is way below normal temps... Ugh.





btetzl50 said:


> Oh man o man am I going crazy, I just want the snow GONE! Now we're gonna get another dumping this weekend? And its not like going south would cure it, all of the mid-section of the US is way below normal temps... Ugh.


We’re getting 15 inches


----------



## elmgirl

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> ramp butter is good. put it under the skin of chicken and bake it, awesome


and how does one make ramp butter


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

elmgirl said:


> and how does one make ramp butter


chop up ramp leaves soften butter form it and freeze it. I blanch ramp leaves first tho


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

wow, I am going crazy with this weather, a slow warm up is great but this is a little too slow.


----------



## elmgirl

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> chop up ramp leaves soften butter form it and freeze it. I blanch ramp leaves first tho


Great i love ramps but just started using them myself last year, not familiar with many ways to use them...thanks


----------



## jack

I make french Onion Soup with my Ramps.


----------



## btetzl50

elmgirl said:


> Great i love ramps but just started using them myself last year, not familiar with many ways to use them...thanks


Pickling the bulbs, making ramp ranch, ramp pesto, ramp green goddess, just using them when cooking morels, bulbs as you would onion (think scallion), greens as garnish.


----------



## elmgirl

btetzl50 said:


> Pickling the bulbs, making ramp ranch, ramp pesto, ramp green goddess, just using them when cooking morels, bulbs as you would onion (think scallion), greens as garnish.


Great ill keep all that in mind so far i have only used the bulbs as you mentioned
Thank you


----------



## elmgirl

jack said:


> I make french Onion Soup with my Ramps.
> 
> View attachment 4730


@jack My gosh that looks good!


----------



## tundraking

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> wow, I am going crazy with this weather, a slow warm up is great but this is a little too slow.


I'm thinking more along the lines of winter straight into summer... Sorry to be the one to say that, but my guess is a very very short spring, maybe some hard quick flushes "IF" the weather gets warm fast. 
The flip side is mild temps continue into June and summer comes late... 

Either way, I'm gettin outta this ridiculous state and headin to good ole Mexico on Friday for a week of sun and fun! So hopefully we're on our way to spring when I return.
Stay Sane Everyone!


----------



## br5

tundraking said:


> I'm thinking more along the lines of winter straight into summer... Sorry to be the one to say that, but my guess is a very very short spring, maybe some hard quick flushes "IF" the weather gets warm fast.
> The flip side is mild temps continue into June and summer comes late...
> 
> Either way, I'm gettin outta this ridiculous state and headin to good ole Mexico on Friday for a week of sun and fun! So hopefully we're on our way to spring when I return.
> Stay Sane Everyone!


Tundraking,
Your avatar looks like it's from a YouTube video where a guy found the most incredible patch of morels ever. They were all rotten, but quanties were epic. Was that you?


----------



## Inthewild

br5 said:


> Tundraking,
> Your avatar looks like it's from a YouTube video where a guy found the most incredible patch of morels ever. They were all rotten, but quanties were epic. Was that you?


Been there, Done that. Sucks. Almost cried!


----------



## btetzl50

Its raining tonight!!! WOoo! MELT. THAT. SNOW!


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

really never had a season that started like this, will be interesting to see how it goes.


----------



## morelmaniacmn

Keep praying to the Morel Gods. Moisture levels seem like they'll be good....just can't get scorched out with a crazy warm up. Sure has me worried!


----------



## MycoMania

Hi all, new to the forums. All of my best years have been after more "typical" Minnesota winters. Im hoping the slow warm-up continues, we may have a little bit later of a season but Im thinking it will be gangbusters if this trend continues and we dont suddenly start shooting into the 80s and 90s with no transition.


----------



## tundraking

br5 said:


> Tundraking,
> Your avatar looks like it's from a YouTube video where a guy found the most incredible patch of morels ever. They were all rotten, but quanties were epic. Was that you?


br5,
Lol, it wasn't me, but these were about as mature as they could get. Found a motherload tree in 2016 with a morel patch on the other side of a ravine from the elm. It had sprinkled its magic dust and there was an open area about 30 yards in diameter, a literal field of morels! Was able to keep about 60% of them, but the rest were too far along. My earlier pic of my dog and a couple baskets full were from that find. I went back to that spot last year a little too early just to see, and there were just a few grays up.


----------



## morelmaniacmn

Morel fields of heaven...


----------



## br5

morelmaniacmn said:


> Keep praying to the Morel Gods. Moisture levels seem like they'll be good....just can't get scorched out with a crazy warm up. Sure has me worried!


Yoall could use some moisture for sure but based on my data from previous good years you need just under 2" spread over a 10 day period right before or into start of season. Don't loose hope just yet.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

MycoMania said:


> Hi all, new to the forums. All of my best years have been after more "typical" Minnesota winters. Im hoping the slow warm-up continues, we may have a little bit later of a season but Im thinking it will be gangbusters if this trend continues and we dont suddenly start shooting into the 80s and 90s with no transition.


I agree, could be awesome


----------



## br5

tundraking said:


> br5,
> Lol, it wasn't me, but these were about as mature as they could get. Found a motherload tree in 2016 with a morel patch on the other side of a ravine from the elm. It had sprinkled its magic dust and there was an open area about 30 yards in diameter, a literal field of morels! Was able to keep about 60% of them, but the rest were too far along. My earlier pic of my dog and a couple baskets full were from that find. I went back to that spot last year a little too early just to see, and there were just a few grays up.


Not sure which thread I posted this on, but the largest patch I ever found was rotten and only 50 years from parking lot. It was like a bad dream, I wanted patch to end but it went on and on. I'm guessing at least 8-10 lbs. One day I'll hit the mother load.


----------



## br5

br5 said:


> Not sure which thread I posted this on, but the largest patch I ever found was rotten and only 50 years from parking lot. It was like a bad dream, I wanted patch to end but it went on and on. I'm guessing at least 8-10 lbs. One day I'll hit the mother load.


Looks like south east part of state got much needed rain. Coolest high and low temps in 9 years. Should make for an interesting year. We all meet up in Morgan Monroe here in Indiana next weekend.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

whats killing me is I still went out scouting today and found a awesome bunch of prime dead elms at a spot that slipped my eye for years. This snow will add another week to the wait I believe.


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

I don't think we'll find anything in MN until after the first week of May. Very odd spring indeed.


----------



## MycoMania

Well at least lack of snow pack won't be an issue this year! ;P


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

probably May 14th or so now.


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> probably May 14th or so now.


Darn, that's the day after Mothers Day & I have to work. Wish they would be available some other day for the starters day.


----------



## MayMotherload

I'm always out early but usually don't find a whole lot until early-mid May, I have 1 spot that always has morels, usually numbers, but never before mother's day. Can't wait to get out.


----------



## MayMotherload

MayMotherload said:


> I'm always out early but usually don't find a whole lot until early-mid May, I have 1 spot that always has morels, usually numbers, but never before mother's day. Can't wait to get out.


And that's from 30 years experience in that spot


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Dont worry I am usually wrong anyways.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Probally later now


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> whats killing me is I still went out scouting today and found a awesome bunch of prime dead elms at a spot that slipped my eye for years. This snow will add another week to the wait I believe.


Is that a good spot to find some on the 14Th.??


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Probally later now


That is good news how much later to starters day now?


----------



## MycoMania

At this point unless things change drastically Im not even taking time off until the 20th or so.


----------



## btetzl50

Well that was a fun weekend...


----------



## br5

Twins had record snow for 4/15, and will be getting more this week. At this point I'm betting first week of May is a no go. Moving my reservations tomorrow. Looking through data best seasons were mid May. If you all can keep getting the moisture for the warm up it could be epic year.


----------



## fluffhead2

Yeah... this weather has not been fun.








I just bought one of these to try out this year. It was only $10.


----------



## MycoMania

fluffhead2 said:


> Yeah... this weather has not been fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just bought one of these to try out this year. It was only $10.


Looks interesting, not sure Id want it in the tangles I tend to end up in. Has anyone used one of these before?

http://www.morelmushroomsupply.com/catalog/i2.html


----------



## Old Elm

MycoMania said:


> Looks interesting, not sure Id want it in the tangles I tend to end up in. Has anyone used one of these before?
> 
> http://www.morelmushroomsupply.com/catalog/i2.html


I agree with you, that PAC wouldn't work for me, plus it's got no support , so the shrooms would be all smashed up by the time I crawled outta the woods.
P.S. Don't let this snow fool ya, my lilacs are budding out, & I don't mean pussy city lilacs, these ones are out in the country.


----------



## MycoMania

Seriously? We have just tiny buds here so far. Ten day forecast looking really good though! 60s/40s and some rain coming!


----------



## btetzl50

MycoMania said:


> Seriously? We have just tiny buds here so far. Ten day forecast looking really good though! 60s/40s and some rain coming!


Light at the end of the tunnel! Plus, it looks like most of Wed's snow is south of the cities!


----------



## Old Elm

btetzl50 said:


> Light at the end of the tunnel! Plus, it looks like most of Wed's snow is south of the cities!


Picked these fresh this morning while lot scouting new spots.
Things are going despite the snow.


----------



## MycoMania

Not seeing any size at all like that here in sw/central mn, maybe a third of that.


----------



## br5

Old Elm said:


> I agree with you, that PAC wouldn't work for me, plus it's got no support , so the shrooms would be all smashed up by the time I crawled outta the woods.
> P.S. Don't let this snow fool ya, my lilacs are budding out, & I don't mean pussy city lilacs, these ones are out in the country.


All the signs here suggest we're about ten days out for peak. I head north anywhere from 5 to 7 days after season here.


----------



## br5

Let me pose a question simular to one I asked on the Indiana thread.
Which plant sign is your goto:
Lilacs in bloom
Tuplis blooming
Tulip trees blooming
Dandelions going to seed
Red buds blooming 
Asparagus coming up
Apple trees dropping blooms
Oak leaves out

Insect signs:
Wasps out
Bees around
Gnats in the air

Animal signs:
Turkeys on the nest
Goslings out
Fawns in the woods
Weeks back
Hummingbirds back
Robins nesting
Frog and toads breeding

I've witnessed all of these but never really tried to ty them together. My goto is lilacs, the rest seem to always be happening when I use them. I don't have any comparative data for this year up north so I'm venturing into unknown territory. Have to remember morels don't care about any of the above either. My best year had lilacs in bloom but forest floor was barren of much growth, you could see the morels from 20 feet. Was very cold until you got to moving around some. Is this the 100yr hunt?


----------



## Old Elm

br5 said:


> Let me pose a question simular to one I asked on the Indiana thread.
> Which plant sign is your goto:
> Lilacs in bloom
> Tuplis blooming
> Tulip trees blooming
> Dandelions going to seed
> Red buds blooming
> Asparagus coming up
> Apple trees dropping blooms
> Oak leaves out
> 
> Insect signs:
> Wasps out
> Bees around
> Gnats in the air
> 
> Animal signs:
> Turkeys on the nest
> Goslings out
> Fawns in the woods
> Weeks back
> Hummingbirds back
> Robins nesting
> Frog and toads breeding
> 
> I've witnessed all of these but never really tried to ty them together. My goto is lilacs, the rest seem to always be happening when I use them. I don't have any comparative data for this year up north so I'm venturing into unknown territory. Have to remember morels don't care about any of the above either. My best year had lilacs in bloom but forest floor was barren of much growth, you could see the morels from 20 feet. Was very cold until you got to moving around some. Is this the 100yr hunt?


Watch for the "Buckthornman" to post. He has this thing called a (Wren-O-Meter ).
I know he was having a heck of a time finding parts for it last year, but hopefully he got it rebuilt over the winter. For sure thing in my experience.


----------



## br5

Old Elm said:


> Watch for the "Buckthornman" to post. He has this thing called a (Wren-O-Meter ).
> I know he was having a heck of a time finding parts for it last year, but hopefully he got it rebuilt over the winter. For sure thing in my experience.


You got a picture of it? Got me really interested.


----------



## Dtails

May 8 is going to be the start... I'm guessing. Anyone else guessing yet?


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

Old Elm said:


> Watch for the "Buckthornman" to post. He has this thing called a (Wren-O-Meter ).
> I know he was having a heck of a time finding parts for it last year, but hopefully he got it rebuilt over the winter. For sure thing in my experience.


I'm really curious what this "Wren-O-Meter" is...


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

br5 said:


> Let me pose a question simular to one I asked on the Indiana thread.
> Which plant sign is your goto:
> Lilacs in bloom
> Tuplis blooming
> Tulip trees blooming
> Dandelions going to seed
> Red buds blooming
> Asparagus coming up
> Apple trees dropping blooms
> Oak leaves out
> 
> Insect signs:
> Wasps out
> Bees around
> Gnats in the air
> 
> Animal signs:
> Turkeys on the nest
> Goslings out
> Fawns in the woods
> Weeks back
> Hummingbirds back
> Robins nesting
> Frog and toads breeding
> 
> I've witnessed all of these but never really tried to ty them together. My goto is lilacs, the rest seem to always be happening when I use them. I don't have any comparative data for this year up north so I'm venturing into unknown territory. Have to remember morels don't care about any of the above either. My best year had lilacs in bloom but forest floor was barren of much growth, you could see the morels from 20 feet. Was very cold until you got to moving around some. Is this the 100yr hunt?


Also: Jack-in-the-pulpits blooming


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

br5 said:


> Let me pose a question simular to one I asked on the Indiana thread.
> Which plant sign is your goto:
> Lilacs in bloom
> Tuplis blooming
> Tulip trees blooming
> Dandelions going to seed
> Red buds blooming
> Asparagus coming up
> Apple trees dropping blooms
> Oak leaves out
> 
> Insect signs:
> Wasps out
> Bees around
> Gnats in the air
> 
> Animal signs:
> Turkeys on the nest
> Goslings out
> Fawns in the woods
> Weeks back
> Hummingbirds back
> Robins nesting
> Frog and toads breeding
> 
> I've witnessed all of these but never really tried to ty them together. My goto is lilacs, the rest seem to always be happening when I use them. I don't have any comparative data for this year up north so I'm venturing into unknown territory. Have to remember morels don't care about any of the above either. My best year had lilacs in bloom but forest floor was barren of much growth, you could see the morels from 20 feet. Was very cold until you got to moving around some. Is this the 100yr hunt?


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Dandelions in full force, is pretty good. lilacs budding, not blooming all the way, I can usually find some early, judging from my lilacs in my yard, there different all over. soil temp, ( its all about soil temp). But just going to early warm up places. Keep a eye out now for the spots that lose the snow first. When I find my first one it usually takes 7-10 days before it gets good. Wren-o-meter is a for sure thing. I guess May 16th will be good this year. One thing I like about this year when they start to pop I don't think we will have a hard freeze, could be a good year if we get the rains. I really believe we will be picking through the whole month of May. This is based 30 miles or so west of the Twin Cities. I can go south a couple hours and find them a week earlier


----------



## MycoMania

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Dandelions in full force, is pretty good. lilacs budding, not blooming all the way, I can usually find some early, judging from my lilacs in my yard, there different all over. soil temp, ( its all about soil temp). But just going to early warm up places. Keep a eye out now for the spots that lose the snow first. When I find my first one it usually takes 7-10 days before it gets good. Wren-o-meter is a for sure thing. I guess May 16th will be good this year. One thing I like about this year when they start to pop I don't think we will have a hard freeze, could be a good year if we get the rains. I really believe we will be picking through the whole month of May. This is based 30 miles or so west of the Twin Cities. I can go south a couple hours and find them a week earlier


I think you're pretty dead on.


----------



## Lisse Michaels

Hello neighbors to the south! I’m starting to get antsy up here, waiting for spring to finally arrive... and I’m thinking it can’t be much longer now. So someone please, find some morels this weekend!! LOL


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

I don't think anyone will find any this weekend in Minnesota. Unless someone has an old spot that they know produces and has lots of sun exposure, we may see a *tiny* morel bud < 1-2 days old, but I doubt it. 

My best guess is the first week of May someone will post the first find. I don't plan on going on serious hunts until second weekend of May.


----------



## MycoMania

Well here we go, spring is sprunging...sprung is springing? Whatever, forecast looks great, few more weeks to go!


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

kind of a brutal wait this year. The forecast does look pretty decent.I guess I can start getting my *clothes* Permathined. I made a bold guess and took off last 2 weeks of May, I can always change it but I am betting on the slow ground temp warm up. Not to say I will not be out getting ramps and fiddleheads, but the big show are the Morels. Ground temp is 16 degrees lower than normal, and with a little snow pack now. But some spots heat up way quicker and this just might spread the season out more, maybe. I just dream about getting up early, before dawn, packing a lunch, putting the dog in the car and having the whole day, going wherever I want searching for my little mushroom friends. I can just feel that sun and spring air in my face. I took my sister out for the first time 2 years ago, she had a blast. She called me up saying she took May 7th off, that,s 18 days away. I told her we might have to drive So a couple hours, I dont know what I will do. Its always nice to scout some new areas, I have had some good days down there, but I don't know.


----------



## MycoMania

Yeah, very few areas across southern mn more than a degree or two above 32 at 6 inches. We have a wait yet, Im betting on hunting well into early June this year.


----------



## Lisse Michaels

I was just looking at our provincial ag-weather conditions, and apparently soil temps up here in the SW & SE parts of the province were 9 C (48 F) on April 16. We also got hit with a load of snow in some places last week, but I'm still thinking that the season will be right on track, the same as previous years. The earliest I've ever found black morels was two years ago on May 7, and I was picking while it was snowing, we had a low of -1 C (30 F) the night before and the morels were popping like crazy. I'm still waiting for my apple & lilacs to show buds and then I'll be off to start my search. I sure hope we get some more moisture so we have a better season than last year. Good luck to all of you, I'm anxiously awaiting news that you're finding some because I know that our season up north is about to begin!


----------



## tundraking

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Dandelions in full force, is pretty good. lilacs budding, not blooming all the way, I can usually find some early, judging from my lilacs in my yard, there different all over. soil temp, ( its all about soil temp). But just going to early warm up places. Keep a eye out now for the spots that lose the snow first. When I find my first one it usually takes 7-10 days before it gets good. Wren-o-meter is a for sure thing. I guess May 16th will be good this year. One thing I like about this year when they start to pop I don't think we will have a hard freeze, could be a good year if we get the rains. I really believe we will be picking through the whole month of May. This is based 30 miles or so west of the Twin Cities. I can go south a couple hours and find them a week earlier


Right on about the lilacs "budding" and just starting to show their color. That's usually when I'll start looking. I'm banking my big weekend down SE MN the 19th weekend. Wish I could go foraging the weekend before, but I already have plans to go fishing (or ice fishing...) in Itasca on opening weekend. 
At this point, my guess is things will start popping around the 12th weekend. "Maybe" a few reported early popper pre-finds around the first weekend of May in southern MN and in the Twin Cities. 
Winter is running late and everybody is getting anxious, but its early yet, the normal constant temps coming up and nights above freezing will make us forget all about the snow when we start to see things green up very soon!


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Lisse soil temps are actually lower west of twin cities than southern Canada, crazy huh. I am always ready to change my dates but have a tendency to jump the gun every year, but thats good In a way, I know right when they come out, I will be out looking way before my vacation, I am lucky to work 12 hour days so have a lot of days off built in to my schedule. I have a lot of later spots also. tundraking I think you will do fine, alot of different sides of steep hills down there. Sure we might be 2 weeks behind now, but I think it works in a slide-rule sort of way. We start off 2 weeks behind but at the end the season is only extended 8 days for example. I have picked in June before.


----------



## Lisse Michaels

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Lisse soil temps are actually lower west of twin cities than southern Canada, crazy huh. I am always ready to change my dates but have a tendency to jump the gun every year, but thats good In a way, I know right when they come out, I will be out looking way before my vacation, I am lucky to work 12 hour days so have a lot of days off built in to my schedule. I have a lot of later spots also. tundraking I think you will do fine, alot of different sides of steep hills down there. Sure we might be 2 weeks behind now, but I think it works in a slide-rule sort of way. We start off 2 weeks behind but at the end the season is only extended 8 days for example. I have picked in June before.


Shroomtrooper1 that is crazy! I really had no idea that temps would be cooler in that area than up here. I bet it has something to do with the lakes we have in central Manitoba - Lake Winnipeg & Lake Manitoba are HUGE... and the ground temps in the interlake region are always much higher than the rest of our province. I also have picked in June before, my hubby's birthday is June 10, and in 2014 on his b-day we had so many morels that you could hardly take a step without stomping all over them. How I would love to have another year like that one... HEHEHEHEEEEEEE


----------



## Mother load

Has anyone had any luck with burning (your) wooded lot? I burned about 1/2 acre this winter near dead and alive elm trees. Hoping it helps. Needed to be done either way


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

Mother load said:


> Has anyone had any luck with burning (your) wooded lot? I burned about 1/2 acre this winter near dead and alive elm trees. Hoping it helps. Needed to be done either way


I've read black morels grow in disturbed areas (burned or logged) and they do grow in MN in the northern regions. The Paul Bunyan Mushroom club has forays in logged areas for morels:






I haven't every found a black morel. I'd really like to find some this year but I have no clue where to look!

Good luck with your burn. Maybe you'll get lucky!


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

Has anyone found morels in poplar trees south of the 46th parallel? I only ever search for elms, ash and cottonwoods and I only search the southern half of MN, but I'm curious if it's worth looking in aspens in the southern portion of the state...


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Mother load said:


> Has anyone had any luck with burning (your) wooded lot? I burned about 1/2 acre this winter near dead and alive elm trees. Hoping it helps. Needed to be done either way


Yes you can find some, where are you located?


----------



## morelsxs

Old Elm said:


> View attachment 5040
> 
> Picked these fresh this morning while lot scouting new spots.
> Things are going despite the snow.


LOVE the pussy willows!! My Mom's favorite. Dad gets her some every spring for as long as I can remember -- she had some when I was up Easter weekend. Thanks for the smile this morning!


----------



## Mother load

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Yes you can find some, where are you located?


Red Wing. Just moved here last year. Hard wood forest here and my eyes catch a million promising areas even if my burn area doesn't produce.


----------



## eternalsunking

Hello Everyone,

I will be making my yearly pilgrimage to the boundary waters of Canada for a week of fishing and good times. My cabin is just west of the Quetico Provincial Park. I should be settled in by June 9th and my last full day will be June 15th.

I know this weather is crazy, does anyone think I will have a chance to find? I'm trying not to get my hopes up just to have them smashed while I could be fishing. 

Hoping for Morels and Walleyes!


----------



## Mother load

i_heart_shrooms said:


> I've read black morels grow in disturbed areas (burned or logged) and they do grow in MN in the northern regions. The Paul Bunyan Mushroom club has forays in logged areas for morels:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't every found a black morel. I'd really like to find some this year but I have no clue where to look!
> 
> Good luck with your burn. Maybe you'll get lucky!


Thanks for sharing video I heart shroom. One time in the b.w.c.a we took a boat a.. Break on a island that had a fire the previous year. We could of filled several canoes with blacks. That was my first experience with morels and thought they were easy to find. 30 years later I know that not to be true. But still love the hunt.


----------



## Mother load

eternalsunking said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I will be making my yearly pilgrimage to the boundary waters of Canada for a week of fishing and good times. My cabin is just west of the Quetico Provincial Park. I should be settled in by June 9th and my last full day will be June 15th.
> 
> I know this weather is crazy, does anyone think I will have a chance to find? I'm trying not to get my hopes up just to have them smashed while I could be fishing.
> 
> Hoping for Morels and Walleyes!





eternalsunking said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I will be making my yearly pilgrimage to the boundary waters of Canada for a week of fishing and good times. My cabin is just west of the Quetico Provincial Park. I should be settled in by June 9th and my last full day will be June 15th.
> 
> I know this weather is crazy, does anyone think I will have a chance to find? I'm trying not to get my hopes up just to have them smashed while I could be fishing.
> 
> Hoping for Morels and Walleyes!


----------



## Mother load

Sorry all, newbie here. Eternalsunking I have spent many a trip in the b.w.c.a and Quetico park. My trips would end the first week of June but always found morels. You might want to look on north slopes.and please post a pic of your walleye and morel shore lunch.


----------



## Inthewild

I was driving west through Minnetonka with my head on a swivel [like an owl], glad no cops were in my vacinety as I would have looked as I was texting and driving. Oops, I hope the cops don't try enforcing: No looking for dead elms while driving. Lol


----------



## tundraking

eternalsunking said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I will be making my yearly pilgrimage to the boundary waters of Canada for a week of fishing and good times. My cabin is just west of the Quetico Provincial Park. I should be settled in by June 9th and my last full day will be June 15th.
> 
> I know this weather is crazy, does anyone think I will have a chance to find? I'm trying not to get my hopes up just to have them smashed while I could be fishing.
> 
> Hoping for Morels and Walleyes!


I’ve also been up there that same time of year and found my biggest flush on a burned island. Biggest was literally the size of a softball. Good luck and enjoy your trip!


----------



## Old Elm

Admin!!
I talked to 
"Buckthorn Man" yesterday & he said he's having trouble getting back on the board this year, can't use his old info for some reason?
Any how he told me, he found parts for his "Wren 0 Meter" and it's fixed. Now alotta people depend on it for accurate morel information & since I'm the only one who knows him folks will be depending on me for that info.
Not good for them as I'm not able to tell the truth ( devote liar about morels )
So in the interest of all who use this forum could you help him get back his old log in???


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

i always wondered if Morels where up there, not too much info on that. Glad to hear they are. Thats good news huh OldElm, I know your going up there end of May.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Start from scratch I guess. Tell him he better hurry, we need the wren-o-meter


----------



## Dtails

Taking soil temps around here in north Central MN I found 50°f on the edges of long grass and in brushy areas with no under growth... Gets me thinking


----------



## Dead Elmer

Not sure what a wren o meter is but I did see a wren in Red Wing on Monday. Deep snow covering everything, poor bird.


----------



## Dtails

I can't believe how fast the snow melted around here in central MN.. Thursday morning turkey hunting with my bow i pulled everything out with on a sled. This morning there was only one or two stops in the woods with snow still... The sun is so strong


----------



## Mother load

Found my first morels of the season in mn. Sadly they were several years old and forgot about in a friends dying freezer. But it gave me hope. Who else checks on Iowa morel hunters every day?


----------



## Mother load

br5 said:


> Let me pose a question simular to one I asked on the Indiana thread.
> Which plant sign is your goto:
> Lilacs in bloom
> Tuplis blooming
> Tulip trees blooming
> Dandelions going to seed
> Red buds blooming
> Asparagus coming up
> Apple trees dropping blooms
> Oak leaves out
> 
> Insect signs:
> Wasps out
> Bees around
> Gnats in the air
> 
> Animal signs:
> Turkeys on the nest
> Goslings out
> Fawns in the woods
> Weeks back
> Hummingbirds back
> Robins nesting
> Frog and toads breeding
> 
> I've witnessed all of these but never really tried to ty them together. My goto is lilacs, the rest seem to always be happening when I use them. I don't have any comparative data for this year up north so I'm venturing into unknown territory. Have to remember morels don't care about any of the above either. My best year had lilacs in bloom but forest floor was barren of much growth, you could see the morels from 20 feet. Was very cold until you got to moving around some. Is this the 100yr hunt?


Two weeks after snowbirds (junco) leave. My flock of hundreds around my feeders are gone today. May 6th then for me in Red Wing.


----------



## MycoMania

Dtails said:


> Taking soil temps around here in north Central MN I found 50°f on the edges of long grass and in brushy areas with no under growth... Gets me thinking


6 Inch soil temps across the state are still averaging around freezing, once they get into the high 40s its time to get excited in my experience.


----------



## nutsak

Wanted to let you guys know that the season only just started here in Kentucky over the weekend.

We are running 2.5 weeks behind.

I hope this helps you guys out.

Best of luck.


----------



## Mother load

Old Elm said:


> Admin!!
> I talked to
> "Buckthorn Man" yesterday & he said he's having trouble getting back on the board this year, can't use his old info for some reason?
> Any how he told me, he found parts for his "Wren 0 Meter" and it's fixed. Now alotta people depend on it for accurate morel information & since I'm the only one who knows him folks will be depending on me for that info.
> Not good for them as I'm not able to tell the truth ( devote liar about morels )
> So in the interest of all who use this forum could you help him get back his old log in???


Would buckthorn man be the deleted member that can only like a post?


----------



## stilz

Soil is warming fast. It won't be long.


----------



## btetzl50

stilz said:


> Soil is warming fast. It won't be long.


anyone want to get out and scout/hike?


----------



## gilbert801027

Hi all looks like everyone is chomping at the bit as much as I am! 

Quick question, moved from the metro area to central MN, a little east of St Cloud. Has anyone ever had luck in this general area? Not looking to take your spots just curious if in general the area produces does well, fair or poor? All my previous hunting was south east.

Thanks


----------



## stilz

Lake Maria State Park may work for you.


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye

btetzl50 said:


> anyone want to get out and scout/hike?


What part of the state are you looking at for to find them?


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye

stilz said:


> Lake Maria State Park may work for you.


Oh say, where are you at Stilz?


----------



## Dtails

gilbert801027 said:


> Hi all looks like everyone is chomping at the bit as much as I am!
> 
> Quick question, moved from the metro area to central MN, a little east of St Cloud. Has anyone ever had luck in this general area? Not looking to take your spots just curious if in general the area produces does well, fair or poor? All my previous hunting was south east.
> 
> Thanks


Parks!!!Ask someone if you can walk the trees rows in there fields... Dirt roads... Look for the signs... I'm just a up the road from you it sounds like!


----------



## Mother load

No wrong answers on this one. As we all would hunt around it. My ? To early just right or to late for this tree


----------



## Dtails

Mother load said:


> View attachment 5355
> No wrong answers on this one. As we all would hunt around it. My ? To early just right or to late for this tree


Pealing bark always Worth a look!! I really like to see it hanging off the tree held up by other plants !!!


----------



## Inthewild

Mother load said:


> View attachment 5355
> No wrong answers on this one. As we all would hunt around it. My ? To early just right or to late for this tree


Based on bark falling off, most likely to late on that tree. Ya gotta keep expanding your search range or friends. Where is you hunt them? (Hint, hint)


----------



## Mother load

This tree is in my yard next to where I burned some land. I live in Red Wing. And yes I know I have to expand my range past my backyard lol


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

Mother load said:


> View attachment 5355
> No wrong answers on this one. As we all would hunt around it. My ? To early just right or to late for this tree


Definitely worth checking out. Peeling bark is a good sign. Sometimes you think the tree is too far gone, but can't hurt to check. I've found several morels around trees with almost no bark on them.


----------



## Dtails

I like to look at the branches. Witches broom


----------



## Dtails

Found some monster elms last year that were starting to die. Monster to me is like 20-25" thick... Tree was half alive went back in summer and looked at leaves to make sure!


----------



## Inthewild

Dtails said:


> Found some monster elms last year that were starting to die. Monster to me is like 20-25" thick... Tree was half alive went back in summer and looked at leaves to make sure!


Can you say: Prime! Go get'em.

I hope while the snow melts that we don't get too hot, or too little rain. What else can you ask for?


----------



## Dtails

I like using my cell phone camera and taking pictures of them and comparing the plants sizes and what I found them by. Plant identification and size has really helped me out getting more and more every year


----------



## Mother load

I know it's to early. But I'm struggling not to go to some hot spots. I must wait as to not kill them before they pop. Soon very soon.


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

Dtails said:


> I like using my cell phone camera and taking pictures of them and comparing the plants sizes and what I found them by. Plant identification and size has really helped me out getting more and more every year


Do you have an Android phone? I use Map Maker to keep track of all my finds and trees:

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.exlyo.mapmarker

It works really well. You can create folders by species, mark the date you found them, attach images, take notes, get directions to markers. It's been really handy for me.


----------



## Inthewild

i_heart_shrooms said:


> Do you have an Android phone? I use Map Maker to keep track of all my finds and trees:
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.exlyo.mapmarker
> 
> It works really well. You can create folders by species, mark the date you found them, attach images, take notes, get directions to markers. It's been really handy for me.


What would happen if your phone fell into the wrong hands (like me)? I'm still old school. Heck, I only wrote out a map on private lands, once.


----------



## Dtails

i_heart_shrooms said:


> Do you have an Android phone? I use Map Maker to keep track of all my finds and trees:
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.exlyo.mapmarker
> 
> It works really well. You can create folders by species, mark the date you found them, attach images, take notes, get directions to markers. It's been really handy for me.


I use my GPS with land maps it has land owners and state federal county land. just download it to my laptop and tablet and sd card so I hopefully never loose track... Technology love it or hate it


----------



## Inthewild

Dtails said:


> I use my GPS with land maps it has land owners and state federal county land. just download it to my laptop and tablet and sd card so I hopefully never loose track... Technology love it or hate it


You could say I'm a Technology Virgin.


----------



## Dtails

Inthewild said:


> What would happen if your phone fell into the wrong hands (like me)? I'm still old school. Heck, I only wrote out a map on private lands, once.


I still write things down in a journal just like my grandfather and my uncle always did.. then wander thru the woods looking for my memory to kick in...but when the flush is on and I'm hitting it hard Garmin is my go to tool


----------



## btetzl50

Boiled Owl Eye said:


> What part of the state are you looking at for to find them?


I'm in minneapolis, so depending on day/time I'm up for a drive (most likely south at this point).


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

Inthewild said:


> What would happen if your phone fell into the wrong hands (like me)? I'm still old school. Heck, I only wrote out a map on private lands, once.


Hehe, good luck breaking in. It's locked with a 4 digit passcode. 10 wrong attempts and the phone is wiped clean 

My map data is synced to my Google account, so losing the phone isn't a problem.


----------



## Mother load

Live in Red Wing. Up for a hunt anytime. Only hunted morels. Would love to learn 100% safety and identification of other edibles


----------



## MycoMania

Looks like Southern Iowa is about to hit the 800 degree day mark, that usually when things start to kick off.


----------



## Old Elm

i_heart_shrooms said:


> Hehe, good luck breaking in. It's locked with a 4 digit passcode. 10 wrong attempts and the phone is wiped clean
> 
> My map data is synced to my Google account, so losing the phone isn't a problem.


----------



## stilz

Boiled Owl Eye said:


> Oh say, where are you at Stilz?


South Metro


----------



## br5

Southern Indiana just started finding them and will really be on by this weekend. I'm in Kokomo and we should be seeing them by mid next week. Based on average days between season from 2009 to 2017 the MN season starts 12 days later than where I hunt in Indiana. If I throw out the high and low it goes to 13 days, this info and $6 gets you a coffee at Starbucks. Real question is what are the Lilacs doing there?


----------



## Old Elm

br5 said:


> Southern Indiana just started finding them and will really be on by this weekend. I'm in Kokomo and we should be seeing them by mid next week. Based on average days between season from 2009 to 2017 the MN season starts 12 days later than where I hunt in Indiana. If I throw out the high and low it goes to 13 days, this info and $6 gets you a coffee at Starbucks. Real question is what are the Lilacs doing there?


Big fat leaf buds in the last two days! Thinking we'll be seeing morels before the lilac bloom this year.


----------



## Mother load

Old Elm said:


> Big fat leaf buds in the last two days! Thinking we'll be seeing morels before the lilac bloom this year.


Still going with the juncos. Forecast has rain in it next week ( can't get tomorrow's forecast right but it fits my needs so I will go with it) I hope to post morel picture on 6th or 7th.


----------



## Dtails




----------



## Dtails

That's been in the lawn for 20 minutes...


----------



## Dtails




----------



## Dtails

That's in the woods


----------



## Dtails




----------



## Dtails

That's on a walking path.. I'm getting way too excited already... But I got my turkey on Sunday so now I'm really going to devote myself... Still thinking may 8th is going to start things off... Spring might have been late but this fast warm up might change things... 80°f next week yippee


----------



## Inthewild

Old Elm said:


> Big fat leaf buds in the last two days! Thinking we'll be seeing morels before the lilac bloom this year.


Microclimates are great and may extend the season. Lilacs in Eau Claire at 1/8" to 1/4" buds. Ramps just peaking through, my girl still looking down at them. Sorry no temp gauge for dis guy.


----------



## br5

Lilac in my drive way, blooms won't bust till next week. It got warm here then cooled off and almost stopped growth. Woods still greened up though. Will check a few spots this weekend.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

MycoMania said:


> Looks like Southern Iowa is about to hit the 800 degree day mark, that usually when things start to kick off.


So true


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

Anyone check the morel sightings map?:

https://www.thegreatmorel.com/morel-sightings/

Iowa has two finds posted already.


----------



## br5

Old Elm said:


> Big fat leaf buds in the last two days! Thinking we'll be seeing morels before the lilac bloom this year.


 I think they probably start a little earlier than lilacs open, but I usually always see them blooming when the big flush is on. Back in 09 the woods was almost bare of growth in valleys on north side but morels were there in epic quantities.


----------



## Mother load

Dtails said:


> That's on a walking path.. I'm getting way too excited already... But I got my turkey on Sunday so now I'm really going to devote myself... Still thinking may 8th is going to start things off... Spring might have been late but this fast warm up might change things... 80°f next week yippee


Like your post but must say I don't share your enthusiasm for 80 degree temps for at least 3 more weeks. Glad you bagged a turkey. I have come face to face with fox while hunting morels and damn near picked one between a bears paws. But momma turkey on a nest has had me running the most. Might be a good thread.animals that have scared you and who was more afraid you or them.


----------



## MayMotherload

Has anyone seen any snakes yet? That's one of my best indicators.


----------



## Dtails

Mother load said:


> Like your post but must say I don't share your enthusiasm for 80 degree temps for at least 3 more weeks. Glad you bagged a turkey. I have come face to face with fox while hunting morels and damn near picked one between a bears paws. But momma turkey on a nest has had me running the most. Might be a good thread.animals that have scared you and who was more afraid you or them.


Badgers make me run... Skunks not good raccoons can get pretty aggressive too


----------



## Dtails

MayMotherload said:


> Has anyone seen any snakes yet? That's one of my best indicators.


Nope not on any of my walks after work but gophers are out in full force... Chipmunks too.


----------



## Mother load

Dtails said:


> Badgers make me run... Skunks not good raccoons can get pretty aggressive too


Skunks just break a stick and they will go the other way. I never go near a badger hole without a 45. only seen raccoons at night or in a trap. Have seen several snakes this year. Hunting morels in Red wing this year I like snakes but hope I don't stumble on a rattler.


----------



## Dtails

I only hope I never come across a moose with a calf when I up north in big fork or lake kabitogema...


----------



## Dead Elmer

Inthewild said:


> Microclimates are great and may extend the season. Lilacs in Eau Claire at 1/8" to 1/4" buds. Ramps just peaking through, my girl still looking down at them. Sorry no temp gauge for dis guy.


3 cheers for Leinys beverages!


----------



## sporeaddict

Dead Elmer said:


> 3 cheers for Leinys beverages!


And Eau Claire! My old stomping grounds!


----------



## Dead Elmer

Mother load said:


> Skunks just break a stick and they will go the other way. I never go near a badger hole without a 45. only seen raccoons at night or in a trap. Have seen several snakes this year. Hunting morels in Red wing this year I like snakes but hope I don't stumble on a rattler.


There are a few rattlers around, I've seen them when it gets real dry they move down into the forest from their dens up on the some of the rocky buffs. More worrisome are Lymes carrying deer tics, watch for that bulls eye rash if you get bit. Not everyone get those red ring rashes, I did so the Dr. knew right away I had Lymes.


----------



## Mother load

Dead Elmer said:


> There are a few rattlers around, I've seen them when it gets real dry they move down into the forest from their dens up on the some of the rocky buffs. More worrisome are Lymes carrying deer tics, watch for that bulls eye rash if you get bit. Not everyone get those red ring rashes, I did so the Dr. knew right away I had Lymes.


No surprise but ticks are already out in fair numbers. Hate deet but will spray it on my clothes to help deter them. Have to go back in posts but think it was shroomtrooper? That mentioned treating clothes with something else. Lymes can be a lifetime of problems. I hope you were treated soon enough as to not have that. Good hunting and soon I hope? Btw I know you are busy but if I were to pick other mushrooms and give them to you would you help me with identification? Have some clue but not enough to try and eat one lol


----------



## sporeaddict

Mother load said:


> Hate deet but will spray it on my clothes to help deter them. Have to go back in posts but think it was shroomtrooper? That mentioned treating clothes with something else.


Permethrin. It is designed for treating clothes. If a tick crawls on treated clothes it will be dead in a few minutes. Each treatment lasts a couple of weeks, too. You can get it at Fleet Farm, Walmart, and REI for sure. I'm sure Amazon, etc. as well. I swear by that stuff and learned about it right here, so big thanks to shroomtrooper, old elm, buckthornman (go Bucky!), and all the rest of you who take time out of your day to post helpful info on here to help others learn.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

the first time I uses Permithrin I was driving from one hit and go place I checked and looked down on my leg and saw a tick crawling down my pant leg, I thought what the heck. It crawled 1 inch then stopped. The stuff works great Motherload, go get some for sure.


----------



## kb

Without the Perm. I would not even go to some spots the ticks are so thick... Spray a little inside the bottom cuff of your pants and along the inside of the waist to really help keep them out, and don't forget the socks. Before this stuff came along I used to make my own out of pet stuff that had Perm. in it. It was really strong. And don't forget your boots.


----------



## Inthewild

sporeaddict said:


> Permethrin. It is designed for treating clothes. If a tick crawls on treated clothes it will be dead in a few minutes. Each treatment lasts a couple of weeks, too. You can get it at Fleet Farm, Walmart, and REI for sure. I'm sure Amazon, etc. as well. I swear by that stuff and learned about it right here, so big thanks to shroomtrooper, old elm, buckthornman (go Bucky!), and all the rest of you who take time out of your day to post helpful info on here to help others learn.


----------



## Mother load

Thanks for the help with permethrin. Back in the day we would just pick them off when camping toss them in a zippy at night and see who had the most at the end of the trip. Sadly those days are gone as lymes disease is no joke.


----------



## Dead Elmer

Mother load said:


> No surprise but ticks are already out in fair numbers. Hate deet but will spray it on my clothes to help deter them. Have to go back in posts but think it was shroomtrooper? That mentioned treating clothes with something else. Lymes can be a lifetime of problems. I hope you were treated soon enough as to not have that. Good hunting and soon I hope? Btw I know you are busy but if I were to pick other mushrooms and give them to you would you help me with identification? Have some clue but not enough to try and eat one lol


I'm no expert at all! Have you considered joining the Minnesota Mycology Society? They have regular meetings and also do group mushroom hunting. If you want a license to sell shrooms they hold a class once or twice a year to become a mushroom expert. I'd not want to ID shroom for you, I'm not qualified.


----------



## Dead Elmer

I can ID any Morels you find, I'll have to pan fry them in butter until the edges are a little crispy, then testing can begin! 

A Leineys will improve the accuracy of this test.

Every year I look for a nice specimen to photog, this was last season's prettiest Morel








Hope you all have an excellent mushroom year!

d e


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

sporeaddict said:


> Permethrin. It is designed for treating clothes. If a tick crawls on treated clothes it will be dead in a few minutes. Each treatment lasts a couple of weeks, too. You can get it at Fleet Farm, Walmart, and REI for sure. I'm sure Amazon, etc. as well. I swear by that stuff and learned about it right here, so big thanks to shroomtrooper, old elm, buckthornman (go Bucky!), and all the rest of you who take time out of your day to post helpful info on here to help others learn.


Just sprayed my hiking clothes down last night:

Hat
Shirts
Pants
Socks
Boots

Lathered as much of the stuff as I could. I know people who've got the disease and it sucks big time. I'll be wearing some deet on my skin as well as rinsing myself up and down afterwards and checking for ticks. I used it last year and didn't get a single bite.


----------



## Mother load

Dead Elmer said:


> I can ID any Morels you find, I'll have to pan fry them in butter until the edges are a little crispy, then testing can begin!
> 
> A Leineys will improve the accuracy of this test.
> 
> Every year I look for a nice specimen to photog, this was last season's prettiest Morel
> View attachment 5459
> 
> Hope you all have an excellent mushroom year!
> 
> d e


Funny man. Nice pic I never sell my mushrooms but always share. If you have a bad year let me know. I don't know any old shroomers in this area that can't hunt anymore. But like to find one and donate a few.


----------



## Jperdue

Has anyone found any yet?


----------



## Mother load

Not yet. Educated guess is 10 days yet for southern MN. And sadly even after our blizzard I see need for some rain. Keep watching here as we all would like to be the first to share a find.


----------



## Jperdue

Mother load said:


> Not yet. Educated guess is 10 days yet for southern MN. And sadly even after our blizzard I see need for some rain. Keep watching here as we all would like to be the first to share a find.


I am hopeful ng it’s soon herein North Dakota. There might be some popping up around Sunday. Temp is suppose to be near 80. M hoping


----------



## Mother load

Jperdue said:


> I am hopeful ng it’s soon herein North Dakota. There might be some popping up around Sunday. Temp is suppose to be near 80. M hoping


North Dakota is a total different beast than southern MN. You wouldn't think so but your climate is night and day different from where I am. I never looked at your states page. Sorry I have no words of wisdom for your area. But bring your kids out looking. Oh wait I do have some wisdom newly learned wisdom. Check on it to make sure it's safe on kids clothing first. permethrin was talked about by some experienced shroomers earlier for keeping ticks away. And once again thanks all that shared that. Mine is on its way.


----------



## Inthewild

Dead Elmer said:


> I can ID any Morels you find, I'll have to pan fry them in butter until the edges are a little crispy, then testing can begin!
> 
> A Leineys will improve the accuracy of this test.
> 
> Every year I look for a nice specimen to photog, this was last season's prettiest Morel
> View attachment 5459
> 
> Hope you all have an excellent mushroom year!
> 
> d e


I heard you are not to consume alcohol and eat mushrooms. Not sure which to trade off. hehe


----------



## jack

Inthewild said:


> I heard you are not to consume alcohol and eat mushrooms. Not sure which to trade off. hehe


About the only one you have to watch with alcohol is the Alcohol Inkie ( Coprinopsis atramentaria ) It reacts with alcohol like antabuse does.


----------



## Dead Elmer

Everything in moderation seems to work ok so far Morels have never made me feel ill, my belly can't handle chanterelles at all.....


----------



## MycoMania

Mother load said:


> No surprise but ticks are already out in fair numbers. Hate deet but will spray it on my clothes to help deter them. Have to go back in posts but think it was shroomtrooper? That mentioned treating clothes with something else. Lymes can be a lifetime of problems. I hope you were treated soon enough as to not have that. Good hunting and soon I hope? Btw I know you are busy but if I were to pick other mushrooms and give them to you would you help me with identification? Have some clue but not enough to try and eat one lol


I hunt several other species, have 2 of the 3 state certifications. There are several species of nearly "foolproof" mushrooms that are only slightly more specific to ID than Morels. The vast majority of species are just photography subjects for me.


----------



## lotsofish

Mother load said:


> Two weeks after snowbirds (junco) leave. My flock of hundreds around my feeders are gone today. May 6th then for me in Red Wing.


A few stragglers yesterday, but first day today with no junco's in SW Ramsey.


----------



## morelmaniacmn

Yeah always start out slow if you do consume any alcohol with Morels. I've never had an issue but ya never know


----------



## Mother load

jack said:


> About the only one you have to watch with alcohol is the Alcohol Inkie ( Coprinopsis atramentaria ) It reacts with alcohol like antabuse does.
> View attachment 5466


Not to be gross or violate what's allowed to be said here. My friends and I get together every spring for a morel feast. Now I check (most) before cooking. Not sure if it was some sort of cross contamination from someone's search and storage or a bad mushroom in the bunch. We were having cocktails like most shroomers lol. I got very sick and now for the gross part. It was the best tasting vomit I ever had. Sorry if this is inappropriate . Tmi probably


----------



## Dead Elmer

Myco how long does your certification last once you have obtained it?

Thanks!


----------



## twisted minds

Mother load said:


> Funny man. Nice pic I never sell my mushrooms but always share. If you have a bad year let me know. I don't know any old shroomers in this area that can't hunt anymore. But like to find one and donate a few.


Go down to the ole' watering hole during a good game of euchre, and I guarantee you will make the old timers day offering up a share of your bounty. One of the best parts of the season is sharing with those that can't get out in the woods themselves anymore. You will hear a lot of stories, learn a lot (don't believe it all though), and make some good friends that no amount of money can buy! We all will get to that age one day, and I hope at that point, there is a youngster that will do for me, what I try to do while I'm able. Good hunting!


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

twisted minds said:


> Go down to the ole' watering hole during a good game of euchre, and I guarantee you will make the old timers day offering up a share of your bounty. One of the best parts of the season is sharing with those that can't get out in the woods themselves anymore. You will hear a lot of stories, learn a lot (don't believe it all though), and make some good friends that no amount of money can buy! We all will get to that age one day, and I hope at that point, there is a youngster that will do for me, what I try to do while I'm able. Good hunting!


I wish I knew some old timers like that but I don't. If you do know some feel lucky


----------



## Mother load

twisted minds said:


> Go down to the ole' watering hole during a good game of euchre, and I guarantee you will make the old timers day offering up a share of your bounty. One of the best parts of the season is sharing with those that can't get out in the woods themselves anymore. You will hear a lot of stories, learn a lot (don't believe it all though), and make some good friends that no amount of money can buy! We all will get to that age one day, and I hope at that point, there is a youngster that will do for me, what I try to do while I'm able. Good hunting!


 Well said. Euchre? Guessing you live in a small town in Wisconsin


----------



## MycoMania

If chanterelles made you feel sick they were probably just under cooked, Mushrooms contain a lot of chitin (same thing in fingernails) that needs to be broken down or they don't digest properly. "Experts" recommend a dry saute before adding the fat. Cook at least ten minutes on medium heat.

Morels and booze were always a no no in my family growing up.


----------



## tundraking

Mother load said:


> No surprise but ticks are already out in fair numbers. Hate deet but will spray it on my clothes to help deter them. Have to go back in posts but think it was shroomtrooper? That mentioned treating clothes with something else. Lymes can be a lifetime of problems. I hope you were treated soon enough as to not have that. Good hunting and soon I hope? Btw I know you are busy but if I were to pick other mushrooms and give them to you would you help me with identification? Have some clue but not enough to try and eat one lol


I contracted Lymes a couple years ago, its no fun... Definitely need to spray down "Every" time. I did not get the ring around a bite, so if your muscles and joints start hurting, and it continues to get worse for the next couple days, get in to the doctor ASAP. I'm not sure if it happens that fast for everyone, but in a matter of 3 days I could hardly get up and walk around. At first, I mistook it for a sore body from all the hiking around, but you know your body, and if it continues to get worse, go in. Also, the Lymes test turned out negative, but its not very accurate so its best to just tell the doctor that you may have it so they just start treating you. 
I do a lot of summertime foraging and I'm sure I'll start another post shortly after morel season for those of you that are interested. If you take good pictures of a mushroom you are trying to identify, there's usually somebody that has a lot of history in finding that type of mushroom and will let you know what they think. I don't have any special certifications unfortunately, but I've been foraging for over 30 years now, and I'm still learning. I like to pick out one or two different kinds each year, study them, and try to forage for them, edibles primarily, which are the minority of what is out there. There are several that are about as easy to identify as morels once you get to know them. It can be a lot of fun to forage in the summer, and it keeps that feeling of finding something good going, just like morels! And you're getting a lot of exercise without even thinking about it... and lets be honest, most of us need it. It also provides some amazing mushroom sides for those backyard grillouts with family and friends! There's always more than enough to give away as well.


----------



## MycoMania

Dead Elmer said:


> Myco how long does your certification last once you have obtained it?
> 
> Thanks!


I'm sorry I didn't see this until now! There's no law stating they expire at this point, so according to the instructor they're good for life unless different legislation is passed.


----------



## Dtails

That's good to know... Never hurts to get certified


----------



## Dead Elmer

MycoMania said:


> I'm sorry I didn't see this until now! There's no law stating they expire at this point, so according to the instructor they're good for life unless different legislation is passed.


Thank you for replying Myco I've had that question on my mind since the new law was enacted. Not interested in selling Morels but maybe some other types we encounter out in the forest. 

I'd like to see some of your mushroom photos! I'm pretty new to photography and mushrooms appreciation but am really enjoying both these days. 

These beautiful orange shrooms grow around my area, the "wrinkled peach mushroom".


----------



## Inthewild

Dead Elmer said:


> Thank you for replying Myco I've had that question on my mind since the new law was enacted. Not interested in selling Morels but maybe some other types we encounter out in the forest.
> 
> I'd like to see some of your mushroom photos! I'm pretty new to photography and mushrooms appreciation but am really enjoying both these days.
> 
> These beautiful orange shrooms grow around my area, the "wrinkled peach mushroom".
> View attachment 5580


Sooo Cool!


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

Wisconsin's on the map!:

https://www.thegreatmorel.com/morel-sightings/

It's a REALLY tiny morel budding, but they apparently are growing next door to us.

I plan on waltzing around to a couple of my spots this weekend to see if I can spot a tiny one.


----------



## Lisse Michaels

kb said:


> Without the Perm. I would not even go to some spots the ticks are so thick... Spray a little inside the bottom cuff of your pants and along the inside of the waist to really help keep them out, and don't forget the socks. Before this stuff came along I used to make my own out of pet stuff that had Perm. in it. It was really strong. And don't forget your boots.


I buy an equine permethrin treatment from Tractor Supply (when I go down to the USA) - Any of the treatments meant for horses/stables will work, and it’s cheaper than from Cabela’s, REI, etc... My Uncle was a chuckwagon driver & he bred race horses, and this was a trick I picked up from when I worked in the barns for the summer. Just dilute as directed on the label, and treat your clothes & boots. One heavy treatment should be good for the entire season, even after washing your clothes. There’s even worse tick borne diseases than Lyme - you don’t want to pick up Powassan virus, because it can kill you in 2-3 days if you’re exposed.


----------



## Mother load

Lisse Michaels said:


> I buy an equine permethrin treatment from Tractor Supply (when I go down to the USA) - Any of the treatments meant for horses/stables will work, and it’s cheaper than from Cabela’s, REI, etc... My Uncle was a chuckwagon driver & he bred race horses, and this was a trick I picked up from when I worked in the barns for the summer. Just dilute as directed on the label, and treat your clothes & boots. One heavy treatment should be good for the entire season, even after washing your clothes. There’s even worse tick borne diseases than Lyme - you don’t want to pick up Powassan virus, because it can kill you in 2-3 days if you’re exposed.


Just got permethrin yesterday and I will be using it. It does make me wonder how safe it is if it kills weeks maybe months after applying and washing clothes. At my age I'm less concerned about me but my children. Loved this forum for years but just became a member this year. My days consist of chiropractor and physical therapy. Then come home and find something to research from all of you. Dead elmers picture of mushroom was great. Thing looks deadly as heck. Research says edible but not very tasty.


----------



## Lisse Michaels

Mother load said:


> Just got permethrin yesterday and I will be using it. It does make me wonder how safe it is if it kills weeks maybe months after applying and washing clothes. At my age I'm less concerned about me but my children. Loved this forum for years but just became a member this year. My days consist of chiropractor and physical therapy. Then come home and find something to research from all of you. Dead elmers picture of mushroom was great. Thing looks deadly as heck. Research says edible but not very tasty.





morelmaniacmn said:


> Yeah always start out slow if you do consume any alcohol with Morels. I've never had an issue but ya never know


I agree about consuming alcohol & morels - If it’s your first time eating them, definitely go slow with the booze! I have a good friend who is a professor of mycology, he is sometimes one of my picking buddies. He told me that his wife is sensitive to morels; she cannot consume morels & any amount of alcohol together without becoming violently ill. I’ve never had that issue, thank God, but there are some who do.


----------



## Dtails

Mother load said:


> Just got permethrin yesterday and I will be using it. It does make me wonder how safe it is if it kills weeks maybe months after applying and washing clothes. At my age I'm less concerned about me but my children. Loved this forum for years but just became a member this year. My days consist of chiropractor and physical therapy. Then come home and find something to research from all of you. Dead elmers picture of mushroom was great. Thing looks deadly as heck. Research says edible but not very tasty.


Read the warnings.. after it dries it's safe... Dont spray it on cats is one of the warnings I remember.. I use the stuff for years it's good up to 4-6 washes and last for a month


----------



## Mother load

Spent the last 30 minutes researching. Seems safe. Now to see if eggs are good or bad for you this week lol


----------



## Lisse Michaels

Dtails said:


> Read the warnings.. after it dries it's safe... Dont spray it on cats is one of the warnings I remember.. I use the stuff for years it's good up to 4-6 washes and last for a
> 
> 
> twisted minds said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go down to the ole' watering hole during a good game of euchre, and I guarantee you will make the old timers day offering up a share of your bounty. One of the best parts of the season is sharing with those that can't get out in the woods themselves anymore. You will hear a lot of stories, learn a lot (don't believe it all though), and make some good friends that no amount of money can buy! We all will get to that age one day, and I hope at that point, there is a youngster that will do for me, what I try to do while I'm able. Good hunting!
> 
> 
> 
> Details, I can’t tell you how much I love your comment! I agree, share with those who can no longer go out & pick for themselves. I love the look on people’s faces when you show up with fresh morels!! And the stories you’ll hear! My family is Ukrainian/Polish/German, and my parents taught me that sharing with the old timers would be rewarded with a good crop of morels the following year. Now, I can’t really say if this is true or not, but I still give lots away to friends & family to this day just in case. And plus I love seeing the look on their faces & hearing their stories!!!
Click to expand...


----------



## Mother load

http://minnesotaseasons.com/Main/Fungi.html I like this sight and everyone's help


----------



## Mother load

Funny find today. Looks like a polished agate. Found on a Red Wing hill that never had a house or trails. Things that make you go hmmm


----------



## MycoMania

Dead Elmer said:


> Thank you for replying Myco I've had that question on my mind since the new law was enacted. Not interested in selling Morels but maybe some other types we encounter out in the forest.
> 
> I'd like to see some of your mushroom photos! I'm pretty new to photography and mushrooms appreciation but am really enjoying both these days.
> 
> These beautiful orange shrooms grow around my area, the "wrinkled peach mushroom".
> View attachment 5580


That's a really great photo! None of mine are quite that high quality. 

Not a mushroom, but one of my favorite finds ever!


----------



## twisted minds

Mother load said:


> Well said. Euchre? Guessing you live in a small town in Wisconsin


Yes, or should I say, you betcha'. Just down the big river from you, about 70 miles as the crow flies.


----------



## Dead Elmer

MycoMania said:


> That's a really great photo! None of mine are quite that high quality.
> 
> Not a mushroom, but one of my favorite finds ever![/QUO





MycoMania said:


> That's a really great photo! None of mine are quite that high quality.
> 
> Not a mushroom, but one of my favorite finds ever!


 I've only seen pipe plant in photos, hope to see it someday. You made a nice sharp photo there, excellent! 
Thank you for the Chanterelle cooking advise. Maybe I did under cook them I'll take greater care and try one if they show up this year. Thanks Again!


----------



## MycoMania

Thanks! I was in the same boat, couldn't believe my eyes when I crested a hill and that little patch was right in my face. Strangely enough, they didn't sprout the next year. Finicky suckers, a lot like morels I guess!

Definitely give the chants another shot if you get an opportunity, go small though, you may be in the unlucky minority thats just allergic..


----------



## morelsxs

Lisse Michaels said:


> There’s even worse tick borne diseases than Lyme - you don’t want to pick up Powassan virus, because it can kill you in 2-3 days if you’re exposed.


Thanks for the info; had to look it up 'cause I didn't know. In researching, came across some interesting info. The CDC site below provides a good overview on general info re: symptoms, statistics, treatment, info for health care providers etc. 

https://www.cdc.gov/powassan/faqs.html


----------



## MycoMania

Ugh, ticks are a bane on existence. Next time you see a Possum, think about this...

http://www.wideopenspaces.com/know-opossums-eat-virtually-ticks-yard/


----------



## Dtails

MycoMania said:


> Ugh, ticks are a bane on existence. Next time you see a Possum, think about this...
> 
> http://www.wideopenspaces.com/know-opossums-eat-virtually-ticks-yard/


Never would of thought that... Interesting video


----------



## yerty

So what's everyone thinking for peak time? Gotta give a week's warning to the boss and initially I was thinking taking off 17/18th but if it truly is warming up so fast and the rain coming next week...


----------



## MycoMania

yerty said:


> So what's everyone thinking for peak time? Gotta give a week's warning to the boss and initially I was thinking taking off 17/18th but if it truly is warming up so fast and the rain coming next week...


Still calling mid May myself, no earlier than the 10th for anything of note.

Edit: Reason being, even on springs that warm early we'd only just be finding babies now (4/27), with a peak around the 10th. Typically through history Minnesota has been more mid to late May peak times. This was a way more typical Mn winter than we've had in years.


----------



## Mother load

MycoMania. Have a favor to ask as you have a few certifications. Go to Minnesotaseasons.com and tell me what you think of it. Tons and tons of information there about fungi trees plant etc etc. http://minnesotaseasons.com/Main/Birds.html just to make it easy.


----------



## MycoMania

Mother load said:


> MycoMania. Have a favor to ask as you have a few certifications. Go to Minnesotaseasons.com and tell me what you think of it. Tons and tons of information there about fungi trees plant etc etc. http://minnesotaseasons.com/Main/Birds.html just to make it easy.


I have that one bookmarked! Its a great site! 

Id also suggest Mushrooms of the Midwest by Teresa Marrone (cheap, easy to carry along with good keys), 100 edible Mushrooms by Michael Kuo, Edible Wild Mushrooms of Illinois and Surrounding States by Joe MacFarland and of course Auroras Mushrooms Demystified if you don't mind a more technical sort of read.


----------



## tundraking

I'm a super big fan of the "National Audubon Society Field Guide to North American Mushrooms". You can access the section based on the general shape of the mushroom, then it has high quality photograph pages that relate to the identification/information pages. It also has a vinyl outer cover to protect the pages.
I may have to check out that "Mushrooms of the Upper Midwest by Teresa Marrone". It would be good to have a secondary guide, but haven't gotten one yet.
"Update: I just placed my order for "Mushrooms of the Upper Midwest" as a secondary guide book..."


----------



## Mother load

Wow, have to say the 
MN forum is by far the most informative,friendly,nicest (MN Nice) one I have seen. Once again thanks all for advise information and friendly words. Now can someone make the wind stop and rain fall?


----------



## MycoMania

I agree! I've learned a lot over the years following Old Elms, ShroomTroopers and Buckthornmans posts. They're the real experts imo. 

The certification doesn't mean all that much...honestly (and not to put anyone off of getting certified, it was a fun experience) I didn't learn anything in the classes that I hadn't gotten out of books or experience in the woods or internet forums beforehand. Its more of a legality, funny enough, I haven't sold one mushroom since getting them. 

The Audobon Guides are awesome too, can't believe I forgot about them. The Reptile and Amphibian, and Tree Guides are incredibly useful too!


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

MycoMania said:


> Ugh, ticks are a bane on existence. Next time you see a Possum, think about this...
> 
> http://www.wideopenspaces.com/know-opossums-eat-virtually-ticks-yard/


I never knew that


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

MycoMania said:


> I agree! I've learned a lot over the years following Old Elms, ShroomTroopers and Buckthornmans posts. They're the real experts imo.
> 
> The certification doesn't mean all that much...honestly (and not to put anyone off of getting certified, it was a fun experience) I didn't learn anything in the classes that I hadn't gotten out of books or experience in the woods or internet forums beforehand. Its more of a legality, funny enough, I haven't sold one mushroom since getting them.
> 
> The Audobon Guides are awesome too, can't believe I forgot about them. The Reptile and Amphibian, and Tree Guides are incredibly useful too!


Thank you for the kind words but I am not a expert. I know I could pass the test tho. I tried to be a expert for 3 years I would go to this site and take tests, learned alot but my short term memory just sucks. Learned alot from the kind peaple on this site. Oldelm first showed me the layers in American elm bark, showed me how to pick out white oaks in a distant ect, ect. This site has alot and I mean alot of knowledgeable peaple here. I wish the young couple that do the mushroom adventures would stop back, I like there videos. Still think mid may will be prime where I am at but we should be finding them in about 9 days when I take my sister out I hope. And by the way, I told her and her son If they do not treat there cloths with Permithrin they cant come, thats how strongly I feel about that. Good luck everybody.


----------



## Mother load

Blizzard to probable red flag fire warning in two weeks. Amazing how fast that can happen.


----------



## br5

MycoMania said:


> Still calling mid May myself, no earlier than the 10th for anything of note.
> 
> Edit: Reason being, even on springs that warm early we'd only just be finding babies now (4/27), with a peak around the 10th. Typically through history Minnesota has been more mid to late May peak times. This was a way more typical Mn winter than we've had in years.


I think your spot on, based on comparative high/low temps over past 9 yrs. this year appears to be tracking for third or 4th week. Talked to a buyer in Peru, and the sellers he's talked with in WI have nothing. Local store that sells them don't have any yet either. Last yr they went for $47/lb. They're talking $75 this year. That tells us something about supply so far. Looking at rain comparison you need it bad.


----------



## MycoMania

Good news is we're looking to get dumped on Monday, Tuesday and Weds. Barring super early spots some lucky cusses have, thinking my prediction might be pretty close!

If Im wrong though Ill gladly eat three servings of crow on my way to the woods!


----------



## br5

MycoMania said:


> Good news is we're looking to get dumped on Monday, Tuesday and Weds. Barring super early spots some lucky cusses have, thinking my prediction might be pretty close!
> 
> If Im wrong though Ill gladly eat three servings of crow on my way to the woods!


We're having an odd year here in Indiana. None of the normal predictors are holding true. About 15 of us met last week in Paynetown and found one. Redbuds were in bloom, lilacs were just tiny buds, trees had nothing on them, mayapples were fairly open. Cold day and night temps put everything here on hold. They are just now starting to get into them with best finds near KY IN border. I live next to decent woods and have some very prime elms and there's nothing showing. We also need rain, my fear is woods will be so grown up be next week hunting will be difficult. Have yet to hear of anyone on here finding good quanties as in past years. Well see.


----------



## MycoMania

Ive been watching the other forums and it's definitely not a great year, it's always strange when Missouri isn't at least average.

I think Northern IA, MN and WI are poised to be the hot spots this year, we've had the snow pack, the warm up has been slow. The ground should be fairly dry and ready to soak up the rains when they come.

Personally I'm excited like I haven't been the past few seasons.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

oh I hope so. I just change my vacation canceled may 23 and 24th and took off 11th and 12th of May, slow at work and I cant wait. I work 12 hour days so I get some days off anyways. Iowa is really bumming on the late season, dry too. Could we be picking around the same time? Going out today to check frost out on northern sides, take some soil temps on south facing sides just to get a idea where I will be at May 7th when my sister wants to go out. Might not be good, mabey drive south a couple hours. Wish I knew how many days of soil temps at 50 deg does it take to have growth, figure Sun total frost out, or at least Mon. 5 more days of hitting good soil temps in general, then 6 days of growth, lets see.. that would be the 12th( in my area). So on the 7th I would have to go south a little bit. Or hit some early warm up places, boy mabey I am over thinking it. What does everyone think?


----------



## br5

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> oh I hope so. I just change my vacation canceled may 23 and 24th and took off 11th and 12th of May, slow at work and I cant wait. I work 12 hour days so I get some days off anyways. Iowa is really bumming on the late season, dry too. Could we be picking around the same time? Going out today to check frost out on northern sides, take some soil temps on south facing sides just to get a idea where I will be at May 7th when my sister wants to go out. Might not be good, mabey drive south a couple hours. Wish I knew how many days of soil temps at 50 deg does it take to have growth, figure Sun total frost out, or at least Mon. 5 more days of hitting good soil temps in general, then 6 days of growth, lets see.. that would be the 12th( in my area). So on the 7th I would have to go south a little bit. Or hit some early warm up places, boy mabey I am over thinking it. What does everyone think?


Trooper,
Post your question on ground temps. on Indiana forum. There are a couple of people on there that will be able to answer. I think I saw a post earlier on it but were tracking like 210 pages and that's too many to dig through.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

thanks br5, will do.


----------



## br5

MycoMania said:


> Ive been watching the other forums and it's definitely not a great year, it's always strange when Missouri isn't at least average.
> 
> I think Northern IA, MN and WI are poised to be the hot spots this year, we've had the snow pack, the warm up has been slow. The ground should be fairly dry and ready to soak up the rains when they come.
> 
> Personally I'm excited like I haven't been the past few seasons.


Last yr for me was mediocre and yr before was bad, not enough rain. Temps. Indicate timing, rain at right time dictates quanties. You need at least one really good rain (3/4" or more) then rain about every four days of at least a 1/4" for epic year. I'm with you on this being a good year, but my excitement tends to over ride my sence this time of yr.


----------



## br5

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> thanks br5, will do.


Let me know what you find out.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

MycoMania said:


> Ive been watching the other forums and it's definitely not a great year, it's always strange when Missouri isn't at least average.
> 
> I think Northern IA, MN and WI are poised to be the hot spots this year, we've had the snow pack, the warm up has been slow. The ground should be fairly dry and ready to soak up the rains when they come.
> 
> Personally I'm excited like I haven't been the past few seasons.


I think your right on, frost was not out on the last snow, low of 62 on Monday night with rain, looks good. We really need that rain, crazy how fast it can dry up. well the dog is looking at me like, c'mon lets go, so we will.


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye

So I spotted some nice dead tree on some land, but theres No Hunting signs on the fence. That only means for like Deer hunters right?
cause I be just foraging morels.


----------



## Dtails

Boiled Owl Eye said:


> So I spotted some nice dead tree on some land, but theres No Hunting signs on the fence. That only means for like Deer hunters right?
> cause I be just foraging morels.


Last year I was foraging a spot on some city owned land by some houses and someone called the police on me said I was trespassing and sneaking around.. needless to say I should the cop my GPS and back tracked myself and he was impressed with my find and told me to have a great day... But could of went the other way to if was on someone else land


----------



## mntammy

I still have a little snow left in my yard. Every year I'm digging in my garden April 1st for the past 20 years. This year I believe the season will be off by 2 weeks or more. I believe southern MN got the same blizzard so there behind to.


----------



## Mother load

Boiled Owl Eye said:


> So I spotted some nice dead tree on some land, but theres No Hunting signs on the fence. That only means for like Deer hunters right?
> cause I be just foraging morels.


If it's private land always ask permission. Here in Red Wing we have lots of state and public land that is posted no hunting but is fine to forage. It's your responsibility to know where you are. I often use plott maps.identifies property lines and owners name.


----------



## MycoMania

I was just out in the woods, good mix of river/floodplains, lowlands and hills. The lowlands have no green growth, floodplains are under water, just some very small greenery starting in the higher elevations.

Good news is I found a pretty good sized stand of poplars, going to try and see if I can put Black Morels on my list finally!


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Found some ramps starting. Soil temps ranged from 32 deg to 52 deg. Could be picking in my early spot in a week mabey, unusual spot. Monday will get it going for sure, rain and a high temp low.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

MycoMania said:


> I was just out in the woods, good mix of river/floodplains, lowlands and hills. The lowlands have no green growth, floodplains are under water, just some very small greenery starting in the higher elevations.
> 
> Good news is I found a pretty good sized stand of poplars, going to try and see if I can put Black Morels on my list finally!


I have never found blacks down here by the metro but never really looked for them. Would be cool to find a area down here for them. I found some by Leech Lake, made a specail trip jusg to get them.


----------



## MycoMania

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> I have never found blacks down here by the metro but never really looked for them. Would be cool to find a area down here for them. I found some by Leech Lake, made a specail trip jusg to get them.


The right trees sure are rare down in the southern half, I see poplars but always just a few. Ran into a pocket of what must be a few hundred. If nothing else one of these days Ill have to do like you did. Regardless it'll be an excuse to get out early. All of my good areas for yellows are typically peak to late season type spots.


----------



## MycoMania

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> oh I hope so. I just change my vacation canceled may 23 and 24th and took off 11th and 12th of May, slow at work and I cant wait. I work 12 hour days so I get some days off anyways. Iowa is really bumming on the late season, dry too. Could we be picking around the same time? Going out today to check frost out on northern sides, take some soil temps on south facing sides just to get a idea where I will be at May 7th when my sister wants to go out. Might not be good, mabey drive south a couple hours. Wish I knew how many days of soil temps at 50 deg does it take to have growth, figure Sun total frost out, or at least Mon. 5 more days of hitting good soil temps in general, then 6 days of growth, lets see.. that would be the 12th( in my area). So on the 7th I would have to go south a little bit. Or hit some early warm up places, boy mabey I am over thinking it. What does everyone think?


Ive been looking for my notebook I had during the morel certification, Kempenich talked about it. I cant remember when the fruiting starts but recall him saying new fruiting ends when 4 inch soil temps hit something like 68 degrees. The mycelia regress and go "dormant" at that point.

IIRC low 50s is when the Mycelium really gets active, I think shrooms start appearing in the high 50s. So the length of time new fruiting occurs is that temp. window. I just moved a short while ago so Ill keep searching, remember it was one of the few notes I took.

The caveat is that the ground needs to be completely thawed, if mycelia is still frozen it won't fruit at all regardless of shallow soil temps. This is why we have such a greater window, and bigger harvests when the warmup is slow. On hot years the window for fruiting can be as short as a week, with individual mushrooms surviving up to 20ish days.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

MycoMania said:


> Ive been looking for my notebook I had during the morel certification, Kempenich talked about it. I cant remember when the fruiting starts but recall him saying new fruiting ends when 4 inch soil temps hit something like 68 degrees. The mycelia regress and go "dormant" at that point.
> 
> IIRC low 50s is when the Mycelium really gets active, I think shrooms start appearing in the high 50s. So the length of time new fruiting occurs is that temp. window. I just moved a short while ago so Ill keep searching, remember it was one of the few notes I took.
> 
> The caveat is that the ground needs to be completely thawed, if mycelia is still frozen it won't fruit at all regardless of shallow soil temps. This is why we have such a greater window, and bigger harvests when the warmup is slow. On hot years the window for fruiting can be as short as a week, with individual mushrooms surviving up to 20ish days.


Good stuff. Been out taking alot of soil temps today. Went to fiddle head spot which is on the north side and still Frost in spots to 40 degrees. Yesterday I went to the early south facing spots and had some very good temps from 51 to 71 ( recently plowed up black soil on bottom edge of steep south facing hill) looks like there is going to be quite a difference between the south and north facing hills due to the last snowstorm. Might extend season a little if the rains persist


----------



## Jperdue

Anyone going scouting today


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Just came back, soil temp readings, already did my tree scouting. Posted my finds already jperdue


----------



## Old Elm

Jperdue said:


> Anyone going scouting today


My Dad used to say , " is a Pigs Ass Pork?" 
Of course we're out today, Ha Ha


----------



## Lisse Michaels

MycoMania said:


> Ugh, ticks are a bane on existence. Next time you see a Possum, think about this...
> 
> http://www.wideopenspaces.com/know-opossums-eat-virtually-ticks-yard/


Wild turkeys also eat ticks. I read somewhere than an adult male can consume up to 200 ticks in a day. YUCK!!!


----------



## morelsxs

Tommy Josh - no input from you as of late. Hope your filling your bags!?


----------



## Lisse Michaels

I was out yesterday, down near Northwest Angle, at the MN/MB border. No morels yet, but I could not believe how many crocuses were in bloom. There were literally thousands, the ditches were full of them. Now I’m really getting excited, bring on the rain!!


----------



## Dtails

I went out Bebopin around some of my field edge spots... Saw dandelions but now worth running around and trampling everything down for... Saw some fresh burns and budding trees


----------



## MycoMania

Dtails said:


> I went out Bebopin around some of my field edge spots... Saw dandelions but now worth running around and trampling everything down for... Saw some fresh burns and budding trees


You up north running into burns?


----------



## Dtails

MycoMania said:


> You up north running into burns?


No central MN.. looks like the burn some CRP land


----------



## tommyjosh

morelsxs said:


> Tommy Josh - no input from you as of late. Hope your filling your bags!?


Went to western Missouri this wed- sat didn’t find much a lot different down there really no elms. Put on a ton of miles but couldn’t find any only got 20 nice ones though


----------



## morelsxs

[QUOTE="tommyjosh, post: 113794, member: 10603"]Went to western Missouri this wed- sat didn’t find much a lot different down there really no elms. Put on a ton of miles but couldn’t find any only got 20 nice ones though[/QUOTE]

Glad to see ya back and reporting some finds! 20 is a great start. I know you enjoyed them.


----------



## Morchella matt

Central mn. Raining today  love it!!! The fun begins very soon!!!


----------



## Morchella matt

I would just like to say good luck to all this year! Good vibes good finds


----------



## Dtails

Hey what do you guys use to put mushrooms in while foraging? I used an old creel for years and I crushed.. so it trying to get some ideas. Otherwise might get a crazy and make something. Any ideas would be great..


----------



## MycoMania

Love my mesh bags, find some that flex a lot otherwise theyll cut into the shrooms. A creel would be awesome, I know a lot of people who use baskets.


----------



## Dtails

Liked my old creel alot.. mess bags are so iffy.. the rip I used double them up. Just hate walking around with stuff in plan sight.. perfer to be incognito if you know what I mean


----------



## MycoMania

Dtails said:


> Liked my old creel alot.. mess bags are so iffy.. the rip I used double them up. Just hate walking around with stuff in plan sight.. perfer to be incognito if you know what I mean


I found a great, cheap source of mesh bags on ebay. Theyre perfect imo, just enough stretch and never had one rip or tear in 4 years. Just prefer the malleable shape for the thickets I go through. I hear you on the lack of "privacy" though!

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Morel-Mushroom-Hunting-Mesh-Bag-6-colors-/232298385484


----------



## tundraking

If I'm incognito, I use mesh bags and place them inside a fairly stiff back pack to protect and keep them out of view. Otherwise, if I'm picking for the day in large areas, I'll use baskets. 
Mesh bags definitely can cause a fair amount of damage to mushrooms. Any time the carrying device is putting pressure against the mushrooms, there is going to be damage. 
Everyone has there own opinion on the spore spreading thing. Its a great practice that I try to follow, but after all of these years, I have yet to see any viable proof that it does anything for the resource. So if I have to be incognito, then the whole spore spreading thing goes straight out the window.


----------



## Mother load

Questions for some old timers about soil temps. I have seen posts about this with some measuring at 4" some at 6" what do you think is optimal temp. What would you recommend for buying if one were to purchase one? I'm old school kick a log over see ice to cold,see worms (hopefully not a hornets nest) good to go. Thanks again for your help.


----------



## tundraking

The next time you're at the grocery store, just pick up a digit meat thermometer. They are pretty inexpensive. From everything I've read here, the magic temps for the morel season are 50-68 degrees. That's start to end. Then you need a fair amount of moisture and sun to bring it all together. 
My guess is there's gonna start to be early finds in the next few days, most likely in the metro. Then southern MN shortly after. Northern MN seems to be warming up earlier than usual... I wonder if those of you up north will start finding some about the same time as us down south...


----------



## Dtails

tundraking said:


> The next time you're at the grocery store, just pick up a digit meat thermometer. They are pretty inexpensive. From everything I've read here, the magic temps for the morel season are 50-68 degrees. That's start to end. Then you need a fair amount of moisture and sun to bring it all together.
> My guess is there's gonna start to be early finds in the next few days, most likely in the metro. Then southern MN shortly after. Northern MN seems to be warming up earlier than usual... I wonder if those of you up north will start finding some about the same time as us down south...


----------



## Dtails

Yup can find them for under $5...


----------



## Mother load

Easy enough. Have several old meat thermometers but they start a_t like 120 130 for readings. Guess I better get my old a.. Up on technology lol. Thanks I do have a digital thermal gun. Just reads surface temp We could make millions if we could make one that reads at every inch. Oh hell they probably already have that and I just don't know._


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

Dtails said:


> Liked my old creel alot.. mess bags are so iffy.. the rip I used double them up. Just hate walking around with stuff in plan sight.. perfer to be incognito if you know what I mean


I am all about being incognito! I don't get people who tromp around the woods with their treasure exposed! I'd rather people think I'm bird watching or geo caching. 

Plus, no one will think there are any mushrooms in the woods if they don't seem somebody with a big ol' bag of them


----------



## morelmaniacmn

Also, always cover your stumps with leaf litter. If people don't see any stumps they just might never come back either


----------



## Mother load

i_heart_shrooms said:


> I am all about being incognito! I don't get people who tromp around the woods with their treasure exposed! I'd rather people think I'm bird watching or geo caching.
> 
> Plus, no one will think there are any mushrooms in the woods if they don't seem somebody with a big ol' bag of them


I just walk around with my closed basket and say I've been hunting 8 hours a day and have yet to find anything as I squish my lid down.


----------



## Mother load

Right or wrong I used this for years fill one layer at a time and use my water sprayer to dampen paper towels between layers obviously permethrin is a new tool


----------



## Morchella matt

Dtails said:


> Liked my old creel alot.. mess bags are so iffy.. the rip I used double them up. Just hate walking around with stuff in plan sight.. perfer to be incognito if you know what I mean


Menards has great white mesh bags in the fishing section. Have had mine for years. I use a light sweater that I carry around with me when I'm out amd just drape over mesh bag when I see someone.


----------



## Old Elm

We're totally plastic baggers!fit easy in pocket until needed, then just whip one out.We never run into anyone, but if we do someday we'll just tell em we've been picking up dog poop. 
Also for the spore spreaders who are going to tell me about spreading spores; here's a little something Gram taught us. Never ever pick em all, be sure to leave some behind.


Morchella matt said:


> Menards has great white mesh bags in the fishing section. Have had mine for years. I use a light sweater that I carry around with me when I'm out amd just drape over mesh bag when I see someone.


----------



## twisted minds

Walmart .97 cents in laundry section, called a lingerie wash bag. Has a zippered top, a loop that is easy to handle, doesn't snag and rip like plastic shopping bag, holds about 2-3 lbs of shrooms so don't get smushed, and whether you believe in spore spreading or not, we can all agree it allows dirt and bugs to fall out making for cleaner shrooms when you get back to truck. And as far as being incognito, we all know what people walking around woods this time of year are doing. Instead of being secretive and hiding, wear them like a badge of honor, show off your finds, be proud and strike up a conversation with your fellow shroomers. Everyone is helpful and shows off finds online. Lets remember, in person contact was social media before social media. Never lose that personal connection.


----------



## MayMotherload

Old Elm said:


> View attachment 5931
> 
> We're totally plastic baggers!fit easy in pocket until needed, then just whip one out.We never run into anyone, but if we do someday we'll just tell em we've been picking up dog poop.
> Also for the spore spreaders who are going to tell me about spreading spores; here's a little something Gram taught us. Never ever pick em all, be sure to leave some behind.


I'm also a plastic bagger, never bought into the whole need to spread spores...they seem to be doing that just fine on their own.


----------



## yerty

First MN morel found!! Goodhue county.


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

yerty said:


> First MN morel found!! Goodhue county.


No way! Post a pic man!


----------



## Mother load

It's possible . But as much as I forage here in Goodhue county i would say not. If we get rain this week I'm fairly sure I will see buttons smalls grays whatever you call them. On that note I have seen sights that say there are only yellows and blacks. I don't know what I should call the little gray guys but usually don't pick them as it would take 50 cooked to put on a burger. But I still love seeing them. And they tend to be rounder on top than I like anyhow. Please bring me rain.


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

Ah, it's on the old Facebook morel group where the find was posted. SUPER tiny morel. As I suspected, we'll see these micro morels the first week and next weekend perhaps some small to mid-sized morels finds being posted. I have been out scouting a bit but I've only found ramps so far. 

I have no idea how people even see morels as small as that. They must be at one of their spots and just staring at the ground forever until they see one.


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

Mother load said:


> It's possible . But as much as I forage here in Goodhue county i would say not. If we get rain this week I'm fairly sure I will see buttons smalls grays whatever you call them. On that note I have seen sights that say there are only yellows and blacks. I don't know what I should call the little gray guys but usually don't pick them as it would take 50 cooked to put on a burger. But I still love seeing them. And they tend to be rounder on top than I like anyhow. Please bring me rain.


Yes, the woods are dry as a bone. The rain we got last night helped a bit but I think the temps being as warm as they were today made short work of the moisture.


----------



## HumongousFungus

Whether you're a novice or a veteran hunter I wish you all the best luck this season! stacked a cord and a half of elm for the wood stove next winter, begged the old man not to! Any chance of some morels popping up next to the stump?


----------



## MayMotherload

HumongousFungus said:


> Whether you're a novice or a veteran hunter I wish you all the best luck this season! stacked a cord and a half of elm for the wood stove next winter, begged the old man not to! Any chance of some morels popping up next to the stump?


I had a similar situation years ago, they were cut in the fall and the following spring there were several morels by the stumps, it was a great year.


----------



## MycoMania

yerty said:


> First MN morel found!! Goodhue county.


How many pounds? LOL

Those people are braver/crazier than me. I'm always too worried about stomping babies at this point. Bragging rights aren't worth it. 

Raining again here this morning, forecast for these parts looks good and wet!


----------



## MycoMania

Mother load said:


> It's possible . But as much as I forage here in Goodhue county i would say not. If we get rain this week I'm fairly sure I will see buttons smalls grays whatever you call them. On that note I have seen sights that say there are only yellows and blacks. I don't know what I should call the little gray guys but usually don't pick them as it would take 50 cooked to put on a burger. But I still love seeing them. And they tend to be rounder on top than I like anyhow. Please bring me rain.


What we generally think of as two or three species is probably really more like a dozen, taxonomists are way behind on Morchella. They all eat the same though!


----------



## Morchella matt

To all plastic baggers....... I won't be to harsh lol the plastic bags work and as long as you leave some morels behind it does have a chance to reproduce. But with a mesh bag u have the chance of dropping spores every step you take, therefore you could be finding morels where you have been walking for years and with that said doing a better job spreading out spores and morels for future hunts for the years to come. Also mesh bags allow the morels to emit some humidity and don't tend to get as mushy by the end of the day. Not telling anyone what to do just offering knowledge that you can choose to use that can benefit everyone.


----------



## Morchella matt

I have been using the mesh bags since the beginning and the trails I started walking years ago are now popping up morels in new places every year. I have to assume it's because my spores are falling as I walk.  something to keep in mind. ( plastic baggers)


----------



## Mother load

Lawn care guys are busy in my neighborhood. Sadly I can barely see them in all the dust. Way to dry.


----------



## Mother load

Morchella matt said:


> I have been using the mesh bags since the beginning and the trails I started walking years ago are now popping up morels in new places every year. I have to assume it's because my spores are falling as I walk.  something to keep in mind. ( plastic baggers)


An old wise man ( or maybe drunk) told me to put needle and thread to several and hang them from trees. Makes sense to me.


----------



## Old Elm

Morchella matt said:


> I have been using the mesh bags since the beginning and the trails I started walking years ago are now popping up morels in new places every year. I have to assume it's because my spores are falling as I walk.  something to keep in mind. ( plastic baggers)


Morchella's before you get any fuller of yourself, let me point out that morels have been popping up in new places long before you were born. Like for millions of years. Ha Ha
Maybe start sprinkleing Old Elm seeds too.
Enjoy your hunt.


----------



## Mother load

Old Elm said:


> Morchella's before you get any fuller of yourself, let me point out that morels have been popping up in new places long before you were born. Like for millions of years. Ha Ha
> Maybe start sprinkleing Old Elm seeds too.
> Enjoy your hunt.


Oh what the hell,why not I have 20 more minutes in this ice bath. So does that mean he has to collect your seed old elm? Just being a smart ass need something to keep my mind off this ice.


----------



## Old Elm

Mother load said:


> Oh what the hell,why not I have 20 more minutes in this ice bath. So does that mean he has to collect your seed old elm? Just being a smart ass need something to keep my mind off this ice.


Lol


----------



## Dtails

Wow am I getting antsy... Elms around here are blossoming and can't help to get my stuff together and hit the ground... Walked some trails today saw ants and dragon flys.. lilacs just budding out... Apple tree are budding too not the size of a squirrels ear yet... Still thinkin may 8 will hopefully produce on the trails but think is going to be a extended season...


----------



## br5

Mother load said:


> An old wise man ( or maybe drunk) told me to put needle and thread to several and hang them from trees. Makes sense to me.


Back in the day when Michigan was the place, people would take pictures of morels hanging all around camp. I remember seeing them as a kid. Also remember one picture of an entire garage floor covered in morels wall to wall


----------



## br5

Mother load said:


> View attachment 5915
> Right or wrong I used this for years fill one layer at a time and use my water sprayer to dampen paper towels between layers obviously permethrin is a new tool


You're not saying your going to layer them paper towels sprayed with permethrin are you?


----------



## br5

Old Elm said:


> View attachment 5931
> 
> We're totally plastic baggers!fit easy in pocket until needed, then just whip one out.We never run into anyone, but if we do someday we'll just tell em we've been picking up dog poop.
> Also for the spore spreaders who are going to tell me about spreading spores; here's a little something Gram taught us. Never ever pick em all, be sure to leave some behind.


I carry several mesh bags and a couple plastic Wal-Mart sacks just in case. I'd need a 20lb. plus find to use all of them, at that pount I don't really care about what type of bags I'm using.


----------



## Mother load

br5 said:


> You're not saying your going to layer them paper towels sprayed with permethrin are you?


Lol no I usually have paper towel and a water spray bottle. Never know when paper towels may come in use In a big find I like to layer morels in damp paper towels. Seems to help keep fresh and layer of paper towels seems to help from squishing. Spray bottle helps with pre cleaning. I would never use a chemical to kill bugs on morels and don't understand why some soak morels in saltwater to kill bugs. A good cleaning is enough


----------



## Morchella matt

No need for negativity at this time of the year. Use what ever kind of bag you choose. Just want to point out that any professional mycologist will insist on a mesh bag. They might know what they are doing!


----------



## Morchella matt

Old Elm said:


> Morchella's before you get any fuller of yourself, let me point out that morels have been popping up in new places long before you were born. Like for millions of years. Ha Ha
> Maybe start sprinkleing Old Elm seeds too.
> Enjoy your hunt.


Not scientific facts. Just recommendations from people who have been doing this alot longer than either one of us.


----------



## Mother load

br5 said:


> Back in the day when Michigan was the place, people would take pictures of morels hanging all around camp. I remember seeing them as a kid. Also remember one picture of an entire garage floor covered in morels wall to wall


No idea if hanging them works.but if you believe spreading spores works this would seem the way to go. I always dump my morel rinse water on a elm stump. Never worked. I have seen singles on golf courses manicured lawns and even at my kids schoolyard void of trees. Seen sights like stokes seeds selling spores. Yet to find one success story. Guess that's why we don't have commercial harvesters ( that I know ). I love the hunt and know worst case I will find my 5lbs worth.


----------



## Mother load

Morchella matt said:


> Not scientific facts. Just recommendations from people who have been doing this alot longer than either one of us.


This is a great sight and even I gave old elm a shot. ( didn't even say how he wanted his seed collected)Don't think I would take it personally.


----------



## Morchella matt

Mother load said:


> No idea if hanging them works.but if you believe spreading spores works this would seem the way to go. I always dump my morel rinse water on a elm stump. Never worked. I have seen singles on golf courses manicured lawns and even at my kids schoolyard void of trees. Seen sights like stokes seeds selling spores. Yet to find one success story. Guess that's why we don't have commercial harvesters ( that I know ). I love the hunt and know worst case I will find my 5lbs worth.


I obviously believe in spreading the spores whether some may disagree which is totaly fine. Everyone has their own opinion right. I just think if there is a chance we may as well try. ( like u have).  good luck out there!


----------



## Morchella matt

Mother load said:


> This is a great sight and even I gave old elm a shot. ( didn't even say how he wanted his seed collected)Don't think I would take it personally.


Thanx for the shot!!!  I agree, this sight is great. Keep the good vibes. Can't we all just get along.


----------



## br5

Morchella matt said:


> I obviously believe in spreading the spores whether some may disagree which is totaly fine. Everyone has their own opinion right. I just think if there is a chance we may as well try. ( like u have).  good luck out there!


I'm not sure if works on not, but if I find older ones I put them on a tree limb so wind can spread spores. Makes me think I'm spreading them so I like it. Kinda like recycling plastic, it really doesn't make sense but I still do it.


----------



## Morchella matt

br5 said:


> I'm not sure if works on not, but if I find older ones I put them on a tree limb so wind can spread spores. Makes me think I'm spreading them so I like it. Kinda like recycling plastic, it really doesn't make sense but I still do it.


I love it!


----------



## Morchella matt

br5 said:


> I'm not sure if works on not, but if I find older ones I put them on a tree limb so wind can spread spores. Makes me think I'm spreading them so I like it. Kinda like recycling plastic, it really doesn't make sense but I still do it.





Mother load said:


> No idea if hanging them works.but if you believe spreading spores works this would seem the way to go. I always dump my morel rinse water on a elm stump. Never worked. I have seen singles on golf courses manicured lawns and even at my kids schoolyard void of trees. Seen sights like stokes seeds selling spores. Yet to find one success story. Guess that's why we don't have commercial harvesters ( that I know ). I love the hunt and know worst case I will find my 5lbs worth.


Let's hope 2018 is like br5,s Michigan garage floor story!!!!! Hell yea that's cool. But along with mother load I'll be happy with 5 lbs too.  good luck everybody


----------



## Mother load

Morchella matt said:


> Thanx for the shot!!!  I agree, this sight is great. Keep the good vibes. Can't we all just get along.


Damn you didn't need to go Rodney King on me lol. Oh you probably wouldn't know that name sorry


----------



## morelmaniacmn

For sure good luck to everybody! I can't freaking wait.


----------



## harvey lovejoy

I'm on the South side of Scott county and just had a hummingbird come to my feeder at about 6 PM. See the bag discussion still a hot topic when nothing is happening. I found some mesh laundry hampers that have a frame work like hunting blinds do. Little sucker just pops out, the and there you have it, Bag of three, blue red, and white. Not good if your incognito or trespassing though. Will be hunting Wabash co this weekend. Turkeys you know.


----------



## Dtails

harvey lovejoy said:


> I'm on the South side of Scott county and just had a hummingbird come to my feeder at about 6 PM. See the bag discussion still a hot topic when nothing is happening. I found some mesh laundry hampers that have a frame work like hunting blinds do. Little sucker just pops out, the and there you have it, Bag of three, blue red, and white. Not good if your incognito or trespassing though. Will be hunting Wabash co this weekend. Turkeys you know.


Good luck and get that thunder chicken gobble gobble!!!


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

Ooooh baby, the weather radar is lookin' reaaaaaal nice tonight. I'm most definitely heading southeast this weekend!


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

I use mesh bags I bought at a dollar store, they are dark green in color. If you use plastic you could just shake it out in the wind afterword. Peaple sy spores are dropped before you pick them but I laided them on the table and saw alot of spore dust., so I see why using mesh bags help I gueuss. Baskets are great for keeping them intact, bought one just do not like the bulkyness of it. When I am out I am a Ninja. Everything has to fit like a glove, good boots, awesome knife(oh ya) and a camelbak hydration pack. And dog treats.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

I just woke up from a nap, I got up way before sunrise and drove to southern Mn and hiked the hills. I saw bloodroot, scarlet cups trout lillys ramps and to my amazment I kicked up a grouse.folage a little ahead down there. Saw the biggest old elm I have ever seen. Too bad it was in a floodplain. Have not had much luck on those, except in that same area once, I will be back. So tired when I got home had to lay down, here I am, its raining out, and where I was at they are getting heavy rains. Oldelm, my counterpart at work cannot cover me the 8th he will try to get it covered, I will keep you posted. Dog was so tired he circled around the bed before he could jump up. Thought I would have to help him, good old dog. We will be ready to go tomorrow


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Oldelm I have off the 8th we are good to go, he said he could not cover me the 9th and 10th. We are golden


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Mother load said:


> No idea if hanging them works.but if you believe spreading spores works this would seem the way to go. I always dump my morel rinse water on a elm stump. Never worked. I have seen singles on golf courses manicured lawns and even at my kids schoolyard void of trees. Seen sights like stokes seeds selling spores. Yet to find one success story. Guess that's why we don't have commercial harvesters ( that I know ). I love the hunt and know worst case I will find my 5lbs worth.


elm stump is dead already, spores will look for a live elm I believe.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

MycoMania said:


> I agree! I've learned a lot over the years following Old Elms, ShroomTroopers and Buckthornmans posts. They're the real experts imo.
> 
> The certification doesn't mean all that much...honestly (and not to put anyone off of getting certified, it was a fun experience) I didn't learn anything in the classes that I hadn't gotten out of books or experience in the woods or internet forums beforehand. Its more of a legality, funny enough, I haven't sold one mushroom since getting them.
> 
> The Audobon Guides are awesome too, can't believe I forgot about them. The Reptile and Amphibian, and Tree Guides are incredibly useful too!


check out this site http://www.cram.com/flashcards/memorize/mushroom-glossary-2334472


----------



## MycoMania

Going to check out those poplar stands I found this afternoon, 6 inch soil temps all spiking into the 50s across southern mn. If there are blacks to be found they should be up!


----------



## MycoMania

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> check out this site http://www.cram.com/flashcards/memorize/mushroom-glossary-2334472


LOL...Im going to figure out how to use Scrobiculate in a sentence, mark my words!

Got 78 right.


----------



## mntammy

That's a good sign shroom trooper blood root, trout lily up in the woods. In town yellow forsythia bushes blooming. After those lilacs will come next. My blood root in my yard is up as well. I usually find morels in SE when the Virginia bluebells are blooming all over!


----------



## tundraking

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> I just woke up from a nap, I got up way before sunrise and drove to southern Mn and hiked the hills. I saw bloodroot, scarlet cups trout lillys ramps and to my amazment I kicked up a grouse.folage a little ahead down there. Saw the biggest old elm I have ever seen. Too bad it was in a floodplain. Have not had much luck on those, except in that same area once, I will be back. So tired when I got home had to lay down, here I am, its raining out, and where I was at they are getting heavy rains. Oldelm, my counterpart at work cannot cover me the 8th he will try to get it covered, I will keep you posted. Dog was so tired he circled around the bed before he could jump up. Thought I would have to help him, good old dog. We will be ready to go tomorrow


There are tons of grouse in SE MN. Everybody I ever talk to only thinks they are up north in numbers, but it is pretty good hunting down south. Love seeing all the rain down there! Now if we can just get some up around the cities... Good luck everyone!


----------



## Morchella matt

Mother load said:


> Damn you didn't need to go Rodney King on me lol. Oh you probably wouldn't know that name sorry


An American taxi driver that was beat by LA police. Smart ass lol


----------



## Morchella matt

Morchella matt said:


> An American taxi driver that was beat by LA police. Smart ass lol


What region of the state do you hunt ?


----------



## Morchella matt

Has anyone ever tried deep frying morels ?


----------



## Mother load

Morchella matt said:


> An American taxi driver that was beat by LA police. Smart ass lol


You googled his name and still only got it half right lol. Have to give you a bonus point for trying.or as your generation knows it a participation ribbon.


----------



## MN Morel Dude

MycoMania said:


> LOL...Im going to figure out how to use Scrobiculate in a sentence, mark my words!
> 
> Got 78 right.


I believe you just did!


----------



## Dtails

Morchella matt said:


> Has anyone ever tried deep frying morels ?


Yes sir... Just like frying up some fish fillets... The don't take long at all. Personal favorite is to pan fry and dump all that good stuff on some venison!!!


----------



## Mother load

Butter makes it better. Try drying some out. I like to crumble them and put in a shaker like the one used for hot peppers at a pizza place. Sprinkle some on a good steak toss on a hot lump coal fired grill the taste is awesome.not recommending this but I have a friend will cook morels in butter onion and garlic take them out dry with paper towel and toss into dry ice. They taste great but not sure about shelf life.


----------



## Mother load

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> elm stump is dead already, spores will look for a live elm I believe.


Shroomtrooper, good point but there are live and peeling elms within 20 feet of stump for me this year. Going to hang some from branches toss my morel water around and hope it helps. Wouldn't it be great if we could all just walk in our back yard and grab a few meals worth? Don't have high hopes but it doesn't hurt to try.


----------



## Frantikchaos

I wish congress stressed about the voters opinions as much as some of you stress about which type of bag to use.


----------



## Frantikchaos

https://www.npr.org/sections/thesal...ign=npr&utm_term=nprnews&utm_content=20180426


----------



## Mother load

I get to use the ignore feature for the first time.


----------



## tundraking

Just wondering if anyone else has been concerned with this... The last few years I've taken the morel wash water and poured it around my elms in my backyard, worth a try, right?!... BUT here's my concern:
Dutch Elm Disease is a fungus that causes elms to start peeling bark, branches die back, and eventually the tree dies. Once they start peeling bark, they release this fungus, which in turn causes the magic of morels to start its process. Then I come along, pick the morels, bring them home, wash them, and spread the water around my own elm trees in my backyard... You see where I'm going with this?? 
Now as of last year, I have signs on both of my nice big elms in my yard of branches dieing back, leaves not looking so good, etc. 
So I'm wondering if anyone else has thought that this practice may not be as smart as we think it is... 
Comments?


----------



## Inthewild

tundraking said:


> Just wondering if anyone else has been concerned with this... The last few years I've taken the morel wash water and poured it around my elms in my backyard, worth a try, right?!... BUT here's my concern:
> Dutch Elm Disease is a fungus that causes elms to start peeling bark, branches die back, and eventually the tree dies. Once they start peeling bark, they release this fungus, which in turn causes the magic of morels to start its process. Then I come along, pick the morels, bring them home, wash them, and spread the water around my own elm trees in my backyard... You see where I'm going with this??
> Now as of last year, I have signs on both of my nice big elms in my yard of branches dieing back, leaves not looking so good, etc.
> So I'm wondering if anyone else has thought that this practice may not be as smart as we think it is...
> Comments?


I'm not gonna get dragged into debate on Spore water, but I would add a ton of water every spring where these trees are located!


----------



## Mother load

tundraking said:


> Just wondering if anyone else has been concerned with this... The last few years I've taken the morel wash water and poured it around my elms in my backyard, worth a try, right?!... BUT here's my concern:
> Dutch Elm Disease is a fungus that causes elms to start peeling bark, branches die back, and eventually the tree dies. Once they start peeling bark, they release this fungus, which in turn causes the magic of morels to start its process. Then I come along, pick the morels, bring them home, wash them, and spread the water around my own elm trees in my backyard... You see where I'm going with this??
> Now as of last year, I have signs on both of my nice big elms in my yard of branches dieing back, leaves not looking so good, etc.
> So I'm wondering if anyone else has thought that this practice may not be as smart as we think it is...
> Comments?


https://www.extension.umn.edu/garden/yard-garden/trees-shrubs/dutch-elm-disease/
Dutch elm is not transferred via water.


----------



## tundraking

Mother load said:


> https://www.extension.umn.edu/garden/yard-garden/trees-shrubs/dutch-elm-disease/
> Dutch elm is not transferred via water.


Thats a good read! So hopefully they're right...


----------



## br5

mntammy said:


> That's a good sign shroom trooper blood root, trout lily up in the woods. In town yellow forsythia bushes blooming. After those lilacs will come next. My blood root in my yard is up as well. I usually find morels in SE when the Virginia bluebells are blooming all over!


Where are you located Tammy?


----------



## br5

tundraking said:


> Just wondering if anyone else has been concerned with this... The last few years I've taken the morel wash water and poured it around my elms in my backyard, worth a try, right?!... BUT here's my concern:
> Dutch Elm Disease is a fungus that causes elms to start peeling bark, branches die back, and eventually the tree dies. Once they start peeling bark, they release this fungus, which in turn causes the magic of morels to start its process. Then I come along, pick the morels, bring them home, wash them, and spread the water around my own elm trees in my backyard... You see where I'm going with this??
> Now as of last year, I have signs on both of my nice big elms in my yard of branches dieing back, leaves not looking so good, etc.
> So I'm wondering if anyone else has thought that this practice may not be as smart as we think it is...
> Comments?


Depends on how many mushrooms they produce. Elm's tend to be dirty trees with limbs and such. Also not sure I'd assume what you did caused it either.


----------



## MycoMania

No luck on the black morels today, woods are looking great though. Hopefully we keep up with the rains every few days. Temperature spike this weekend has me a little worried but considering we've had multiple 80 degree days by now the past few years probably not a huge deal as long as the moisture keeps up! 

New forecast has me changing my agenda though, I'm going to start hitting things hard mid next week in these parts.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

MycoMania said:


> LOL...Im going to figure out how to use Scrobiculate in a sentence, mark my words!
> 
> Got 78 right.


good job


----------



## btetzl50

Morchella matt said:


> Has anyone ever tried deep frying morels ?


yes! a friend who helped get me into foraging recommended treated morels like calimari rings... toss in cornstarch and fry! soooooo tasty with a a little salt after coming out of the oil


----------



## btetzl50

I'm thinking of driving down to northern IA tomorrow, any reports or thoughts? I was out in the metro and se MN monday and the trout lilies were just popping up. not much else. Or does anyone want to meet up tomorrow at all and get out?

As far as Black Morels, I was told that they can be much more sensitve to being consumed with alcohol than any other morel.


----------



## Mother load

btetzl50 said:


> I'm thinking of driving down to northern IA tomorrow, any reports or thoughts? I was out in the metro and se MN monday and the trout lilies were just popping up. not much else. Or does anyone want to meet up tomorrow at all and get out?
> 
> As far as Black Morels, I was told that they can be much more sensitve to being consumed with alcohol than any other morel.


My 12 year old son had a baseball game in Rochester tonight apparently last night looking at the time. Seen several people with bags baskets etc there. Can't say they found anything but was good to see them out. Even with the little rain we had conditions still don't look optimal yet. Willing to share some promising sights I have seen in Red Wing if you want. I'm busy at mayo clinic from 3 p.m on but willing to show you around some if you want. While I will more than likely never share my honey wholes in the state have no problem prospecting with anyone.


----------



## MycoMania

Mother load said:


> My 12 year old son had a baseball game in Rochester tonight apparently last night looking at the time. Seen several people with bags baskets etc there. Can't say they found anything but was good to see them out. Even with the little rain we had conditions still don't look optimal yet. Willing to share some promising sights I have seen in Red Wing if you want. I'm busy at mayo clinic from 3 p.m on but willing to show you around some if you want. While I will more than likely never share my honey wholes in the state have no problem prospecting with anyone.


We are getting close, rain looking spotty but that can change in a heartbeat.

Wish I wasn't out here in B.F.E. sometimes, would love to get to know a lot of you folks!


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Anyone seen any Fiddle-Heads yet. Mycomania where you located at?


----------



## MycoMania

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Anyone seen any Fiddle-Heads yet. Mycomania where you located at?


All Ive seen are some ramps so far, I'm down by Mankato!


----------



## Lisse Michaels

Mother load said:


> Easy enough. Have several old meat thermometers but they start a_t like 120 130 for readings. Guess I better get my old a.. Up on technology lol. Thanks I do have a digital thermal gun. Just reads surface temp We could make millions if we could make one that reads at every inch. Oh hell they probably already have that and I just don't know._


We use a laser thermometer, I think it was about $20 at Walmart. My husband wanted the thing for Christmas a few years back, and at the time I thought it was just another crazy gadget for his tool box. Anyways, we always take it on scouting trips and a small garden shovel, so we can dig down to 4" and check ground temps.


----------



## Lisse Michaels

Morchella matt said:


> No need for negativity at this time of the year. Use what ever kind of bag you choose. Just want to point out that any professional mycologist will insist on a mesh bag. They might know what they are doing!


I respectfully disagree about professional mycologists insisting on mesh bags - One of my mushroom picking buddies is a 75-yr-old mycology professor - He insists on using willow baskets and 5-gallon pails. Morels need to be slightly damp and warm to release spores - If you dehydrate your morels, collect the beige powder left behind in the dehydrator, because those are your morel spores. (I spread these spores on another friend's acreage, and after 5 years, we found morels last spring.) 

My professor friend also plucks morels right out of the ground and trims the ends off, instead of cutting the morel from the mycelium. I asked him why he does that, and I was told that if you cut the morel, the remaining stipe rots and can damage the rest of the morel mycelium. You will hear so many different things about bags, knives, proper collecting, cleaning, etc... and really, to each their own... if it works for you, then have at 'er!!


----------



## Lisse Michaels

tundraking said:


> Just wondering if anyone else has been concerned with this... The last few years I've taken the morel wash water and poured it around my elms in my backyard, worth a try, right?!... BUT here's my concern:
> Dutch Elm Disease is a fungus that causes elms to start peeling bark, branches die back, and eventually the tree dies. Once they start peeling bark, they release this fungus, which in turn causes the magic of morels to start its process. Then I come along, pick the morels, bring them home, wash them, and spread the water around my own elm trees in my backyard... You see where I'm going with this??
> Now as of last year, I have signs on both of my nice big elms in my yard of branches dieing back, leaves not looking so good, etc.
> So I'm wondering if anyone else has thought that this practice may not be as smart as we think it is...
> Comments?


Yes, Dutch Elm Disease is caused by a fungus, but that fungus is spread by elm bark beetles. The beetles breed under the bark of dead or dying elms. The elm tree/wood must be infected with the fungus for the elm bark beetles to spread it to another nearby tree. I don't think that morel water or spores will spread DED.


----------



## br5

Mother load said:


> My 12 year old son had a baseball game in Rochester tonight apparently last night looking at the time. Seen several people with bags baskets etc there. Can't say they found anything but was good to see them out. Even with the little rain we had conditions still don't look optimal yet. Willing to share some promising sights I have seen in Red Wing if you want. I'm busy at mayo clinic from 3 p.m on but willing to show you around some if you want. While I will more than likely never share my honey wholes in the state have no problem prospecting with anyone.


Know someone that's up there right now turkey hunting. She said there are no dandelions and the stream had ice around rocks. We just got serious a rain here in north central Indiana and it will could get real this weekend. Based on our season I'm guessing you have +/- 10 days before it starts up there. Waiting on news from a buyer here locally that buys out of southern WI. Could be a good year if you keep getting rain into season.


----------



## MycoMania

br5 said:


> Know someone that's up there right now turkey hunting. She said there are no dandelions and the stream had ice around rocks. We just got serious a rain here in north central Indiana and it will could get real this weekend. Based on our season I'm guessing you have +/- 10 days before it starts up there. Waiting on news from a buyer here locally that buys out of southern WI. Could be a good year if you keep getting rain into season.


What part of MN is she in?


----------



## deleted

Morchella matt said:


> Has anyone ever tried deep frying morels ?


Pal, thats the ONLY way i fix them. dip in egg then flower. buy some horseradish sauce and have at it.


----------



## sarahrose

Ill be up about mid May..... interesting bag discussion there is going on here..... I have used all types, plastic, fabric, netted.....personaly, i would like the kind that if you were to fall down climbing to get those little buggers and fall on your bag...... well, you get the idea. Netted bags tear up the morels, plastic bags seem to make them slimy, but a canvas or fabric bag seem to do best for keeping them pretty intact for me.
Good luck peoples!!!


----------



## mntammy

morel connoisseur - I'm out in Woodbury


----------



## Mother load

MycoMania said:


> We are getting close, rain looking spotty but that can change in a heartbeat.
> 
> Wish I wasn't out here in B.F.E. sometimes, would love to get to know a lot of you folks!


What a strange lot we all are. Where else would find people willing to meet a stranger in the woods who just happens to have a large stick sharp knife and a bag. Seems normal to us lol.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

MycoMania said:


> All Ive seen are some ramps so far, I'm down by Mankato!


Just checked your area out Tuesday heh heh


----------



## Morchella matt

tundraking said:


> Just wondering if anyone else has been concerned with this... The last few years I've taken the morel wash water and poured it around my elms in my backyard, worth a try, right?!... BUT here's my concern:
> Dutch Elm Disease is a fungus that causes elms to start peeling bark, branches die back, and eventually the tree dies. Once they start peeling bark, they release this fungus, which in turn causes the magic of morels to start its process. Then I come along, pick the morels, bring them home, wash them, and spread the water around my own elm trees in my backyard... You see where I'm going with this??
> Now as of last year, I have signs on both of my nice big elms in my yard of branches dieing back, leaves not looking so good, etc.
> So I'm wondering if anyone else has thought that this practice may not be as smart as we think it is...
> Comments?


Only thing I have heard is that filtered water is key. Chlorine in tap water will kill the life. But I don't know for sure.


----------



## Mother load

Is this what you call an oyster? Looks like one to me but doesn't look like photos I see. If it is one would this one start growing from end of last years growth or do they start new this year. Thanks all. Going to go with hoof fungus. Well at least it's fungus.


----------



## tundraking

Mother load said:


> View attachment 6082
> View attachment 6083
> Is this what you call an oyster? Looks like one to me but doesn't look like photos I see. If it is one would this one start growing from end of last years growth or do they start new this year. Thanks all.


Nope, that is not an Oyster. Oysters form through cracks in the bark where its mycelium is underneath. Once the mushroom has aged, it will shrink and rot away. That is, whatever is left after the bugs are done with it... Bugs LOVE oysters.


----------



## Mother load

Thanks, looks like an oyster at a store to me lol. Explains why it didn't look like photos. Found lots of these on an old cut down oak. And had to ask.


----------



## CuJo

mntammy said:


> morel connoisseur - I'm out in Woodbury


Any luck yet?


----------



## yerty

Anyone worried about the lack of rain the next 10 days? Or think it'll still be too early on the 11th to take my little sister out? She gets to get out of school so she won't be complaining either way!


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye

yerty said:


> Anyone worried about the lack of rain the next 10 days? Or think it'll still be too early on the 11th to take my little sister out? She gets to get out of school so she won't be complaining either way!


From my experience, I'd say nobody will be finding any keeper sized one's until after the 25Th or 26Th of may. Nothing will be happening the next ten days it's to dry, and its cold at nite times.


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Just checked your area out Tuesday heh heh


Ha Ha Ha, that's pretty funny, ya got to his area first.


----------



## tundraking

yerty said:


> Anyone worried about the lack of rain the next 10 days? Or think it'll still be too early on the 11th to take my little sister out? She gets to get out of school so she won't be complaining either way!


Rain would definitely make us all feel more confident, but there's plenty of time yet, and if we continue to get a soaking shower here and there, we should be fine. I don't know where you are located, but around the cites and SE MN look to have showers in the forecast every 3-4 days. 
I personally think the 11th weekend and on will be the actual heart of the season this year. I don't see much happening this weekend except for a lot of foragers getting exercise, which is never a bad thing!
I have a feeling with the late start, warmer weather, and not a lot of rain, we may find larger numbers in lower areas once it gets going... aka less wind, more moisture, and cooler temps. Just my two cents.


----------



## fluffhead2

My early Black spots usually show little baby mushrooms the first week of April, yes, April. Nothing this year. I keep checking every other day or so and no, I did not stomp on any babies. It is just too damn dry.


----------



## lotsofish

It's very dry in Anoka. I went for a "nature hike" at lunch just to see what things are looking like. No mushrooms of any kind. Plant life just getting started. Raspberries have tiny leaves on them. Trout lilies about 1.5". Nothing green on any oaks yet.


----------



## Lisse Michaels

Mother load said:


> View attachment 6082
> View attachment 6083
> Is this what you call an oyster? Looks like one to me but doesn't look like photos I see. If it is one would this one start growing from end of last years growth or do they start new this year. Thanks all. Going to go with hoof fungus. Well at least it's fungus.


Mother load, that looks like birch tinder fungus to me - Fomes fomentarius - AKA hoof fungus, tinder fungus, etc... Where did you find it? They usually grow up the side of birch trees.


----------



## MycoMania

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Just checked your area out Tuesday heh heh


We are primed to explode in the river valley. If you come back down this way Id be willing to meet up if the timing was right!


----------



## Mother load

nothing good here just a fun day in the yard and let me add this. I have two large walnut trees in my yard. Love the trees but more than once I had to take a second look at one of there seeds hidden on the ground.


----------



## Mother load

Lisse Michaels said:


> Mother load, that looks like birch tinder fungus to me - Fomes fomentarius - AKA hoof fungus, tinder fungus, etc... Where did you find it? They usually grow up the side of birch trees.


Cleaning up an elderly neighbors yard. On an old oak tree that has been in her yard cut down for the last ten years


----------



## Morchella matt

Dtails said:


> Yes sir... Just like frying up some fish fillets... The don't take long at all. Personal favorite is to pan fry and dump all that good stuff on some venison!!!


Thanx for the reply. I was curious about trying it this year.


----------



## Morchella matt

Mother load said:


> Butter makes it better. Try drying some out. I like to crumble them and put in a shaker like the one used for hot peppers at a pizza place. Sprinkle some on a good steak toss on a hot lump coal fired grill the taste is awesome.not recommending this but I have a friend will cook morels in butter onion and garlic take them out dry with paper towel and toss into dry ice. They taste great but not sure about shelf life.


Interesting !!!


----------



## Dtails

I went out and dump some 5 5gal buckets on some areas I usually see them earlier so hopefully find something next week... No floodi


----------



## Mother load

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> elm stump is dead already, spores will look for a live elm I believe.


I have one more question to the folks here. So I have maybe 20 elms in my yard some no bark some peeling bad and some starting to peel.I have clusters of elms that I cut the weakest and kept straightest nicest ones there are several mature healthy ones as well What would you do to promote morel growth if it were you? I have burned much of the area already.


----------



## Morchella matt

Lisse Michaels said:


> I respectfully disagree about professional mycologists insisting on mesh bags - One of my mushroom picking buddies is a 75-yr-old mycology professor - He insists on using willow baskets and 5-gallon pails. Morels need to be slightly damp and warm to release spores - If you dehydrate your morels, collect the beige powder left behind in the dehydrator, because those are your morel spores. (I spread these spores on another friend's acreage, and after 5 years, we found morels last spring.)
> 
> My professor friend also plucks morels right out of the ground and trims the ends off, instead of cutting the morel from the mycelium. I asked him why he does that, and I was told that if you cut the morel, the remaining stipe rots and can damage the rest of the morel mycelium. You will hear so many different things about bags, knives, proper collecting, cleaning, etc... and really, to each their own... if it works for you, then have at 'er!!


Good point! I will always take advise from someone much older that has alot more experience. I appreciate the respectful disagreement. You make a good point. Thanx


----------



## Morchella matt

Mother load said:


> I have one more question to the folks here. So I have maybe 20 elms in my yard some no bark some peeling bad and some starting to peel.I have clusters of elms that I cut the weakest and kept straightest nicest ones there are several mature healthy ones as well What would you do to promote morel growth if it were you? I have burned much of the area already.


I tries this morel slurry. Concoction of filtered water, pinch of salt , unsuflerd molasis, and some fresh morels, some wood chips. And then u airate your concoction with air stone for 24 to 48 hours and then take 10 5 gallon buckets with filtered water. And dilute the mixture in the filterd water buckets. I tried this last year and I am excited to see if it works. Filtered water is key! I just bought a rv filter at walmart for mine.


----------



## Mother load

Morchella matt said:


> I tries this morel slurry. Concoction of filtered water, pinch of salt , unsuflerd molasis, and some fresh morels, some wood chips. And then u airate your concoction with air stone for 24 to 48 hours and then take 10 5 gallon buckets with filtered water. And dilute the mixture in the filterd water buckets. I tried this last year and I am excited to see if it works. Filtered water is key! I just bought a rv filter at walmart for mine.


Damn I was hoping someone would just say miracle grow lol. Keep me posted if it works for you.


----------



## Mother load

Morchella matt said:


> Good point! I will always take advise from someone much older that has alot more experience. I appreciate the respectful disagreement. You make a good point. Thanx


Hey bud maybe just use wiser and not much older. Some of us may be getting age sensitive like me lol just giving you crap.


----------



## MN Morel Dude

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Anyone seen any Fiddle-Heads yet. Mycomania where you located at?


Fiddle-heads are just starting to come up in the woods behind my house. I checked yesterday and figured they were a day or two away from popping up from the base. I'm in SE MN.


----------



## stilz

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Anyone seen any Fiddle-Heads yet. Mycomania where you located at?


Big Woods State Park is loaded with them.


----------



## karoom

We are so anxious to get hunting! In the meantime, one of my coworker's parents that used to hunt, have morels that were dried and then frozen from 1984, which is a year older than me. Do any of you have morels that old? would you eat a morel that old? lol We made a video taste testing them... if anyone is interested in trying one, let me know!


----------



## stilz

Mother load said:


> View attachment 6082
> View attachment 6083
> Is this what you call an oyster? Looks like one to me but doesn't look like photos I see. If it is one would this one start growing from end of last years growth or do they start new this year. Thanks all. Going to go with hoof fungus. Well at least it's fungus.


These are oysters.


----------



## stilz

Mother load said:


> View attachment 6134
> nothing good here just a fun day in the yard and let me add this. I have two large walnut trees in my yard. Love the trees but more than once I had to take a second look at one of there seeds hidden on the ground.


Cut me a few branches for carving spoons.


----------



## Mother load

stilz said:


> These are oysters.


Thanks, I more or less knew what I posted was not oysters when I looked at pictures on some good sights to identify. But was curious about identifieng them. Hoof fungus seems to be the winner.


----------



## br5

MycoMania said:


> What part of MN is she in?


Redwing


----------



## Mother load

stilz said:


> Cut me a few branches for carving spoons.


Lol would you like half a tree? One has a split in it and needs to be cut.


----------



## Dtails

Mother load said:


> I have one more question to the folks here. So I have maybe 20 elms in my yard some no bark some peeling bad and some starting to peel.I have clusters of elms that I cut the weakest and kept straightest nicest ones there are several mature healthy ones as well What would you do to promote morel growth if it were you? I have burned much of the area already.


Yes


----------



## stilz

Mother load said:


> Lol would you like half a tree? One has a split in it and needs to be cut.


That would be amazing. Sadly, I don't have anywhere to put that much wood. If it's small, maybe...


----------



## Mother load

I have a proposal for some pickers near me. 18 months ago I was basically unable to walk after countless ice baths physical therapy chiropractors surgeries etc I am much better but can not cover all the areas I have scouted. Thinking if I can get 3 or 4 people together I can drive to spots I have scouted. I can do some foraging too. Maybe split the haul equally? Just a thought. No promises or guarantees. Other than making new friends.


----------



## Mother load

Umm not small


----------



## fluffhead2

karoom said:


> We are so anxious to get hunting! In the meantime, one of my coworker's parents that used to hunt, have morels that were dried and then frozen from 1984, which is a year older than me. Do any of you have morels that old? would you eat a morel that old? lol We made a video taste testing them... if anyone is interested in trying one, let me know!


 Go peddle your solicitation for channel views somewhere else, thanks.


----------



## Jesskunkinaround

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Just checked your area out Tuesday heh heh


Same here. St peter area pretty dry. The dog had fun though!


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

MycoMania said:


> We are primed to explode in the river valley. If you come back down this way Id be willing to meet up if the timing was right!


Why thanks, went to the mankato area after checking out so east Mn temps pretty good down there need more plant signs. Still 15th 16th looking good. I am sure there will be some flushes prior to that. Good luck, see where I am at


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

fluffhead2 said:


> Go peddle your solicitation for channel views somewhere else, thanks.


I kind of like there videos now. I kind of got on them a little when they first hit the forum, They find them tho got to give them credit


----------



## Jesskunkinaround

I hang a dried one from last years harvest to look at randomly throughout the day. That way they dont take as long to "pop" up when hunting!


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Jesskunkinaround said:


> View attachment 6174
> 
> I hang a dried one from last years harvest to look at randomly throughout the day. That way they dont take as long to "pop" up when hunting!


Ha


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

karoom said:


> We are so anxious to get hunting! In the meantime, one of my coworker's parents that used to hunt, have morels that were dried and then frozen from 1984, which is a year older than me. Do any of you have morels that old? would you eat a morel that old? lol We made a video taste testing them... if anyone is interested in trying one, let me know!


Hey, welcome back guys! Your videos kept me sane during winter


----------



## Blutters

karoom said:


> We are so anxious to get hunting! In the meantime, one of my coworker's parents that used to hunt, have morels that were dried and then frozen from 1984, which is a year older than me. Do any of you have morels that old? would you eat a morel that old? lol We made a video taste testing them... if anyone is interested in trying one, let me know!


Good lord. I watched 30 seconds or so, but it's nice to have for later if I can't fall asleep.


----------



## karoom

i_heart_shrooms said:


> Hey, welcome back guys! Your videos kept me sane during winter


Hey thanks for the positive feedback! Was a long winter and I know we’re all eager to get back into the woods! Good luck!


----------



## karoom

fluffhead2 said:


> Go peddle your solicitation for channel views somewhere else, thanks.


Go peddle your negativity nowhere, thanks!


----------



## btetzl50

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Anyone seen any Fiddle-Heads yet. Mycomania where you located at?


no fiddle heads yet, found some ginger and ramps though.


----------



## morchella ed

So folks, i'm getting excited! I went down to Missouri two weekends ago and found about two pounds. in the south it was getting close to tail end of their season, but North hand't even started down there. Mind you we still had a foot of snow in the Cities. But got back from that trip and all the snow was gone. With 70 degree weather all this past week and next week, I think morels are gonna start popping after this weekend (Sunday's my birthday so it'd be a great gift!). Hopefully the season doesn't go too fast with too much warmth and not enough rain. Good luck to all and please post your findings!


----------



## btetzl50

Mother load said:


> My 12 year old son had a baseball game in Rochester tonight apparently last night looking at the time. Seen several people with bags baskets etc there. Can't say they found anything but was good to see them out. Even with the little rain we had conditions still don't look optimal yet. Willing to share some promising sights I have seen in Red Wing if you want. I'm busy at mayo clinic from 3 p.m on but willing to show you around some if you want. While I will more than likely never share my honey wholes in the state have no problem prospecting with anyone.


No worry about sharing honey holes, I'm just looking to keep learning and getting outside! I'm heading south Friday am. I'll see if theres a PM feature on this site and send a message.


----------



## Mother load

Wow am I an idiot ( wife w_ill confirm ) let me rethink this and say it I hope better. I would like to find true old time foragers. was hoping that some people like trooper old elm br5 Evan buckthorn many others that I don't have time to mention would be interested. Glad I didn't give out my phone number lol. Not to be an ass but not looking for teaching a class sex or paying your way. I learned a lesson tonight. One I'm stupid two people want things for free three people are insane. Hell I already knew that. Sorry to vent. _


----------



## Morchella matt

Mother load said:


> Hey bud maybe just use wiser and not much older. Some of us may be getting age sensitive like me lol just giving you crap.


My bad lol


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

karoom said:


> Hey thanks for the positive feedback! Was a long winter and I know we’re all eager to get back into the woods! Good luck!


Welcome back, how you take time to make videos while picking is great, using a go pro? Might have to get OldElm on video this year, Ha


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Morchella matts back with pictures nice, getting me going now, where is Buckthornman? My birthday is May 7th.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Mother load said:


> Wow am I an idiot ( wife w_ill confirm ) let me rethink this and say it I hope better. I would like to find true old time foragers. was hoping that some people like trooper old elm br5 Evan buckthorn many others that I don't have time to mention would be interested. Glad I didn't give out my phone number lol. Not to be an ass but not looking for teaching a class sex or paying your way. I learned a lesson tonight. One I'm stupid two people want things for free three people are insane. Hell I already knew that. Sorry to vent. _





Mother load said:


> Wow am I an idiot ( wife w_ill confirm ) let me rethink this and say it I hope better. I would like to find true old time foragers. was hoping that some people like trooper old elm br5 Evan buckthorn many others that I don't have time to mention would be interested. Glad I didn't give out my phone number lol. Not to be an ass but not looking for teaching a class sex or paying your way. I learned a lesson tonight. One I'm stupid two people want things for free three people are insane. Hell I already knew that. Sorry to vent. _


why what happened, didnt see anything, must have been off the forum. unless there is a way to send private messages.


----------



## MycoMania

Morel dreams have started, cue extreme mania.

If I lived closer I'd be down for your offer MotherLoad, hope you get the help you need! It looks like you might see some in your backyard, lucky cuss. I have a friend who swears by the slurry method that was posted, cant hurt to try!

Let me know Trooper, I could show you some out of the way places that don't see quite so many boots during the season!

This last week or so is going to be a rough wait!


----------



## fluffhead2

karoom said:


> Go peddle your negativity nowhere, thanks!


 Your posts here are only links to your videos and you do not engage in discussion beyond them. It is obvious that you are targeting this demographic for channel views and ad revenue. Now that you have been called out for it, that may change only for appearances and to veil the truth of your intentions. But hey, I am no enemy of capitalism. If you can string more of the unwitting along then more power to you.


----------



## br5

Mother load said:


> Wow am I an idiot ( wife w_ill confirm ) let me rethink this and say it I hope better. I would like to find true old time foragers. was hoping that some people like trooper old elm br5 Evan buckthorn many others that I don't have time to mention would be interested. Glad I didn't give out my phone number lol. Not to be an ass but not looking for teaching a class sex or paying your way. I learned a lesson tonight. One I'm stupid two people want things for free three people are insane. Hell I already knew that. Sorry to vent. _


Mother Load,
Here's a link to a video on hunting elms. This is how I hunt, I don't look down I look up, I go from elm to elm to elm. If there's no elms I leave the area. Creator wise has a lot of good videos and real mother load finds to substantiate this type of hunting. Allot of people talk about hunting mushrooms around all different types of trees. I only hunt elms, but won't pass up apple trees either. I'm still on my quest to find the mother load, which to me is 10lbs. or more in one area. I have found that many once but they were all rotten.


----------



## Morchella matt

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Morchella matts back with pictures nice, getting me going now, where is Buckthornman? My birthday is May 7th.


Those were Morchella eds pics. Sorry just can't take the credit. But I will be postings pics soon enough


----------



## karoom

fluffhead2 said:


> Your posts here are only links to your videos and you do not engage in discussion beyond them. It is obvious that you are targeting this demographic for channel views and ad revenue. Now that you have been called out for it, that may change only for appearances and to veil the truth of your intentions. But hey, I am no enemy of capitalism. If you can string more of the unwitting along then more power to you.


Ad revenue? Haha, this is all free information, YouTube doesn’t pay us. The purpose of putting videos here is that it’s relative to the topic. If I put up a video of something off topic then what you’re saying would be true. I’ve been involved in discussions before. I mostly read the thread and am quiet. I used this board just as much as anyone, but I don’t have to keep justifying. I’m a happy person, you don’t bother me.


----------



## tommyjosh

morchella ed said:


> So folks, i'm getting excited! I went down to Missouri two weekends ago and found about two pounds. in the south it was getting close to tail end of their season, but North hand't even started down there. Mind you we still had a foot of snow in the Cities. But got back from that trip and all the snow was gone. With 70 degree weather all this past week and next week, I think morels are gonna start popping after this weekend (Sunday's my birthday so it'd be a great gift!). Hopefully the season doesn't go too fast with too much warmth and not enough rain. Good luck to all and please post your findings!


We also went there too two weeks ago only found a pound or two also


----------



## tommyjosh




----------



## tundraking

karoom said:


> We are so anxious to get hunting! In the meantime, one of my coworker's parents that used to hunt, have morels that were dried and then frozen from 1984, which is a year older than me. Do any of you have morels that old? would you eat a morel that old? lol We made a video taste testing them... if anyone is interested in trying one, let me know!


Karoom,
Welcome Back! Being one of the few people on here that continue to forage throughout the summer, it’s a hobby I truly enjoy, and it’s fun watching your videos. 
It’s a lot of work to go out and forage throughout the summer, and it’s not like you only go out and hunt one spot, you get out there and drive hours in one direction, walk all day, film the trip, and then come home and spend countless hours editing to make a video to share with everyone. And you’re doing all of this because you simply love to do it! (Insert Applause Here). 
There are plenty of people that read this forum, but never contribute. There is nothing wrong with that either. Everyone has their own thing going on in life and it’s always good to see returning folks year after year. Some have a lot of good things to say, and others not so much, but either way, it makes this hobby that much more enjoyable.
Good luck and keep making those quirky videos, and best of luck to everyone out there in the next few weeks!


----------



## morchella ed

br5 said:


> Mother Load,
> Here's a link to a video on hunting elms. This is how I hunt, I don't look down I look up, I go from elm to elm to elm. If there's no elms I leave the area. Creator wise has a lot of good videos and real mother load finds to substantiate this type of hunting. Allot of people talk about hunting mushrooms around all different types of trees. I only hunt elms, but won't pass up apple trees either. I'm still on my quest to find the mother load, which to me is 10lbs. or more in one area. I have found that many once but they were all rotten.


 That’s how I hunt too. Road hunt all year round just looking for good dead elms i.e. good habitat.


----------



## morchella ed

tommyjosh said:


> View attachment 6202


Where from sir? Iowa hunt?


----------



## br5

morchella ed said:


> That’s how I hunt too. Road hunt all year round just looking for good dead elms i.e. good habitat.


Anytime I'm driving by a woods I'm looking for dead elms, it's become an obsession. Spotted two massive elms recently on private land next to highway I drive home on. Not sure I resist temptation to pull off with blinkers on and run up to fence and look over. Could be an issue if it's loaded with shrooms though.


----------



## Mother load

br5 said:


> Mother Load,
> Here's a link to a video on hunting elms. This is how I hunt, I don't look down I look up, I go from elm to elm to elm. If there's no elms I leave the area. Creator wise has a lot of good videos and real mother load finds to substantiate this type of hunting. Allot of people talk about hunting mushrooms around all different types of trees. I only hunt elms, but won't pass up apple trees either. I'm still on my quest to find the mother load, which to me is 10lbs. or more in one area. I have found that many once but they were all rotten.


I can say I have probably seen one of the largest morel sightings ever. Mentioned this before. Many years ago in the boundary waters. Pulled over on a island that had burned. It was a morel forest. Couldn't even guess poundage but could easily of filled many canoes full. I was wet behind the ears then and never thought about drying 50lbs or so. Biggest find since was 5lbs at my dads. And I was sad that day. I pull up and see my dad on riding mower his fish belly white legs cowboy boots and a cigar mowing over hundreds of morels near a elm tree I cut for him the previous year. My arms flailing as I'm jumping up and down to make him stop. We did enjoy a fine feast that night and laugh about it still.


----------



## Happyplace

Mother load said:


> I can say I have probably seen one of the largest morel sightings ever. Mentioned this before. Many years ago in the boundary waters. Pulled over on a island that had burned. It was a morel forest. Couldn't even guess poundage but could easily of filled many canoes full. I was wet behind the ears then and never thought about drying 50lbs or so. Biggest find since was 5lbs at my dads. And I was sad that day. I pull up and see my dad on riding mower his fish belly white legs cowboy boots and a cigar mowing over hundreds of morels near a elm tree I cut for him the previous year. My arms flailing as I'm jumping up and down to make him stop. We did enjoy a fine feast that night and laugh about it still.[/QUOTe
> 
> Motherload.
> I would love to go hunt with you. I also hunt summer and fall mushrooms that I would love to share a little info, experience and knowledge. I enjoy the company and fellowship as much as the mushrooms...also learning.


----------



## Happyplace

Motherload,

I would go hunt with you, I enjoy the company and relationship building. I also hunt during the summer and fall, so would enjoy passing along some knowledge, experience, and an occasional smile. I look at all the miles and miles of woodlands passed while driving and think of all the mushrooms that never get discovered....plenty for all...and then some.


----------



## karoom

tundraking said:


> Karoom,
> Welcome Back! Being one of the few people on here that continue to forage throughout the summer, it’s a hobby I truly enjoy, and it’s fun watching your videos.
> It’s a lot of work to go out and forage throughout the summer, and it’s not like you only go out and hunt one spot, you get out there and drive hours in one direction, walk all day, film the trip, and then come home and spend countless hours editing to make a video to share with everyone. And you’re doing all of this because you simply love to do it! (Insert Applause Here).
> There are plenty of people that read this forum, but never contribute. There is nothing wrong with that either. Everyone has their own thing going on in life and it’s always good to see returning folks year after year. Some have a lot of good things to say, and others not so much, but either way, it makes this hobby that much more enjoyable.
> Good luck and keep making those quirky videos, and best of luck to everyone out there in the next few weeks!


Wow, that’s probably the biggest compliment we’ve gotten from doing these videos. We mostly get positive feedback and that’s what we like to focus, but then on a rare occasion someone says something that bothers me so much and I feel like I have to explain myself. Thank you for backing me up this time. 
Making videos and mushroom hunting is a lot of work, and I actually cut my hours back at my job during mushroom season. 
I would make a Facebook page or an Instagram or post on here more but the reality is that it’s a lot of work. I’d like to organize a foray, maybe not morels, but rather a summer mushroom thing. I have other goals, just have to find the time! 

Your comment made me choke up a bit, thanks for the kind words and thanks for watching our videos. It’s nice to know we are doing it for a good reason!


----------



## MN Morel Dude

Fiddleheads I cut this afternoon. Two days ago, in the evening, you could barely see the tops peeking up. Today some are already getting too tall to cut. Last year I boiled them and sauteed them. I found a couple of easy recipes for baking them. Who has tried that? Also, I believe I read that you shouldn't take all the fiddleheads from group of them so I have cut sparingly. Is this true?


----------



## twisted minds

MN Morel Dude said:


> Fiddleheads I cut this afternoon. Two days ago, in the evening, you could barely see the tops peeking up. Today some are already getting too tall to cut. Last year I boiled them and sauteed them. I found a couple of easy recipes for baking them. Who has tried that? Also, I believe I read that you shouldn't take all the fiddleheads from group of them so I have cut sparingly. Is this true?


Yes, you can safely take up to half of the crown with little damage to following year productivity. Just be careful not to damage the fiddleheads that you leave on the fern when harvesting the others. Either cut with a knife or snap off.


----------



## MN Morel Dude

twisted minds said:


> Yes, you can safely take up to half of the crown with little damage to following year productivity. Just be careful not to damage the fiddleheads that you leave on the fern when harvesting the others. Either cut with a knife or snap off.


Thank you! No hints of mushrooms on my side of the valley. The other side is the southern facing slope so I'll start checking tomorrow. Don't believe we will see much. Thinking more towards the end of next week. I could be very wrong however. Part of the fun!


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

MycoMania said:


> Morel dreams have started, cue extreme mania.
> 
> If I lived closer I'd be down for your offer MotherLoad, hope you get the help you need! It looks like you might see some in your backyard, lucky cuss. I have a friend who swears by the slurry method that was posted, cant hurt to try!
> 
> Let me know Trooper, I could show you some out of the way places that don't see quite so many boots during the season!
> 
> This last week or so is going to be a rough wait!


sounds good love to meet other shroomers.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

fluffhead2 said:


> Your posts here are only links to your videos and you do not engage in discussion beyond them. It is obvious that you are targeting this demographic for channel views and ad revenue. Now that you have been called out for it, that may change only for appearances and to veil the truth of your intentions. But hey, I am no enemy of capitalism. If you can string more of the unwitting along then more power to you.


kiss and make up will ya. ha fluff I kind of reacted the same way but there doing good, its all good bud


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

karoom said:


> Ad revenue? Haha, this is all free information, YouTube doesn’t pay us. The purpose of putting videos here is that it’s relative to the topic. If I put up a video of something off topic then what you’re saying would be true. I’ve been involved in discussions before. I mostly read the thread and am quiet. I used this board just as much as anyone, but I don’t have to keep justifying. I’m a happy person, you don’t bother me.





Mother load said:


> I can say I have probably seen one of the largest morel sightings ever. Mentioned this before. Many years ago in the boundary waters. Pulled over on a island that had burned. It was a morel forest. Couldn't even guess poundage but could easily of filled many canoes full. I was wet behind the ears then and never thought about drying 50lbs or so. Biggest find since was 5lbs at my dads. And I was sad that day. I pull up and see my dad on riding mower his fish belly white legs cowboy boots and a cigar mowing over hundreds of morels near a elm tree I cut for him the previous year. My arms flailing as I'm jumping up and down to make him stop. We did enjoy a fine feast that night and laugh about it still.


I always wondered if there was morels in the BWCA not much info on it, good news huh oldelm


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

Well morel heads, I'm headed to Iowa tomorrow to hunt the entire day.

By the way, it seems someone on the Facebook group has found some MN morels in the metro, (likely in the MN river valley somewhere) on a south facing slope in a sunny area. They were pretty tiny from the photos. Seems next week we should be finding them in MN


----------



## Old Elm

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> I always wondered if there was morels in the BWCA not much info on it, good news huh oldelm


Dang Trooper, the window for good picking is still about a week/10 days out way down here & we're heading into the BWCA on the 26th for Blacks.
Good luck out there today, I'm stuck @ work til 2:30!!


----------



## stilz

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> I kind of like there videos now. I kind of got on them a little when they first hit the forum, They find them tho got to give them credit


I never got the backlash. Why would you trash one of your own? Wanting to share experiences and knowledge on Youtube is a good thing, regardless whether or not you think they know what they are doing. Their videos prove they know a bit and they are nice people.


----------



## Old Elm

stilz said:


> I never got the backlash. Why would you trash one of your own? Wanting to share experiences and knowledge on Youtube is a good thing, regardless whether or not you think they know what they are doing. Their videos prove they know a bit and they are nice people.


----------



## Mother load

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> I always wondered if there was morels in the BWCA not much info on it, good news huh oldelm


If you ever get up there don't waste your time looking for dead elms lol. They are actually very abundant up there and easier to spot. Many growing out off moss or pine needles.i only look for elm stands down here. Funny everything we think we know about morels doesn't necessarily apply up there.


----------



## Mother load

Old Elm said:


> Dang Trooper, the window for good picking is still about a week/10 days out way down here & we're heading into the BWCA on the 26th for Blacks.
> Good luck out there today, I'm stuck @ work til 2:30!!


Where are you headed (entry point) how long do you go and how far in are you going? Over the years I have probably spent over 200 days up there so I might have some tips on fun sights. Old dumps abandoned cars etc. crooked lake was a favorite of mine.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Old Elm said:


> Dang Trooper, the window for good picking is still about a week/10 days out way down here & we're heading into the BWCA on the 26th for Blacks.
> Good luck out there today, I'm stuck @ work til 2:30!!


I should have stuck to my original plan, starting vacation on the 9th. Well seeing some fiddle-heads popping up, ramps


----------



## Old Elm

Mother load said:


> Where are you headed (entry point) how long do you go and how far in are you going? Over the years I have probably spent over 200 days up there so I might have some tips on fun sights. Old dumps abandoned cars etc. crooked lake was a favorite of mine.


This will be my 50th season in there, Dad used to just drop us off when we were kids & pick us up 10-14 days later.
This year fly into Mack Lake Ont. & paddle out to moose lake by Ely.


----------



## Old Elm

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> I should have stuck to my original plan, starting vacation on the 9th. Well seeing some fiddle-heads popping up, ramps


We'll find em, no worries.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Old Elm said:


> We'll find em, no worries.


Not worried, I just got the fever, long winter. I didn't blanch and freeze any ramp leaves last year, sure missed them. Going to pickle some fiddle-heads, I will be busy. soil temp is one thing, degree days are another. Saw a gardener snake today, more dandelions. Alot different from 4 days ago. I would have to say by Monday some ware you should at least find baby morels. My early spot nothing, I was a little surprised, thought I would see tiny ones, didn't get to close tho.I recheduled my hunt with my sister 2 days ago, so all is well. Even the 14th might be a little early for alot of my spots. Rain will help.


----------



## Mother load

Old Elm said:


> This will be my 50th season in there, Dad used to just drop us off when we were kids & pick us up 10-14 days later.
> This year fly into Mack Lake Ont. & paddle out to moose lake by Ely.


Wish I could still do it. Sounds great.do you need a r.a.b.c For that? If you have been going that long you know there are plenty of morels there that time of year. Always found it funny that on way back home lilacs in Duluth would just be getting ready to flower and I was picking for two weeks north of there. There winters are longer colder snowier on the boarder but seem to produce early. Have a great trip and sit on a good cushion lol. And if you could post a pic or two that would be awesome. If I'm looking at it correctly looks like a 2 week trip. Just curious how many portages? It is definatly not a beginner trip lol


----------



## MayMotherload

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Not worried, I just got the fever, long winter. I didn't blanch and freeze any ramp leaves last year, sure missed them. Going to pickle some fiddle-heads, I will be busy. soil temp is one thing, degree days are another. Saw a gardener snake today, more dandelions. Alot different from 4 days ago. I would have to say by Monday some ware you should at least find baby morels. My early spot nothing, I was a little surprised, thought I would see tiny ones, didn't get to close tho.I recheduled my hunt with my sister 2 days ago, so all is well. Even the 14th might be a little early for alot of my spots. Rain will help.


Snakes are a great sign, I may have to check my early spots tomorrow. I have a good spot that gets a lot of sun and is usually my first known finds. This was early last season, got 40 out of a 10x10 area, took me 2 hours to find all of them in the leaf litter.


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

Welp, I found a few tiny morels in NE Iowa today. Not much to show, but at least I'm on the board! These were on a south facing slope along the roots of a big elm with about 70% bark still on it's trunk. I now they're too small, but I drove 3 hours and wasn't coming back empty handed!










Also have seen a couple other people posting MN finds today (one in Washington county east of the metro). Hopefully next week proves more productive.


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

finderoftheshrooms said:


> I've always intended to, I would love to go find some hens and chanterelles.. I've been out scouting spots for them a few times, but I always get too wrapped up in fishing to get out in the woods during the fall.. I live right by a river that has some of the best small mouth fishing in the Midwest.. So during the fall if I'm not at work, chances are I'm probably standing in the middle of the river somewhere.. I've lost more than one girlfriend because of my addiction to fishing..


Tommy Josh, I hunt pretty much every choice mushroom species in the midwest. Chants, Trumpets, Hens, COW, puff balls, lobster and I have a ton of spots accumulated. Let me know if you want to go hunt sometime. July is when the season starts for a lot of the post-morel mushrooms.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

stilz said:


> I never got the backlash. Why would you trash one of your own? Wanting to share experiences and knowledge on Youtube is a good thing, regardless whether or not you think they know what they are doing. Their videos prove they know a bit and they are nice people.


I agree, there down to earth, watched a lot of there videos.


----------



## LoHaze

Getting antsy to get out and start finding some. I recently bought 40 acres up by Siren, WI , no elms on the property but was hoping there might be some blacks but I’m not sure what kind of trees blacks grow around. Any help would be much appreciated


----------



## MycoMania

LoHaze said:


> Getting antsy to get out and start finding some. I recently bought 40 acres up by Siren, WI , no elms on the property but was hoping there might be some blacks but I’m not sure what kind of trees blacks grow around. Any help would be much appreciated


You're looking for aspen/poplars from what I've been told.


----------



## LoHaze

MycoMania said:


> You're looking for aspen/poplars from what I've been told.


Thanks, that’s what I thought. There’s plenty of them on the property


----------



## Mother load

A few members have mentioned a morel slurry to put around my bounty of elms in all stages of life. Is there a way to find a precise recipe? Just guessed I had about 20 elms around me. Sitting in my back yard yesterday I easily counted 50 within eyesight. If this slurry were to work how long would it take? Yet another project I can research on ice. Thanks again all,your great. I would also like opinions on my clusters of elm that I cut 4 5 or 6 six sibling trees around the best one I kept. Do you think the ones I cut will possibly produce or is it just one root system?


----------



## MycoMania

Mother load said:


> A few members have mentioned a morel slurry to put around my bounty of elms in all stages of life. Is there a way to find a precise recipe? Just guessed I had about 20 elms around me. Sitting in my back yard yesterday I easily counted 50 within eyesight. If this slurry were to work how long would it take? Yet another project I can research on ice. Thanks again all,your great. I would also like opinions on my clusters of elm that I cut 4 5 or 6 six sibling trees around the best one I kept. Do you think the ones I cut will possibly produce or is it just one root system?


The lady I know just mixes some morels and water in a blender and purees it, tossing it down around some healthy elms every year. It can take years to produce anything, but she swears by it. They cut down a few elms two years ago and she showed me a picture of the flush that happened last year. Maybe the mycelia was there already, maybe not?

A healthy dose of skepticism is good but it's definitely interesting!


----------



## Mother load

I have nothing to lose (except a morel meal) I will give it a try as well as hanging some. Sadly if it works I will never truly know if I had any hand in it or was it just Mother Nature doing her thing.


----------



## tommyjosh

morchella ed said:


> Where from sir? Iowa hunt?


No we were in Kansas and Missouri last week


----------



## tommyjosh

i_heart_shrooms said:


> Tommy Josh, I hunt pretty much every choice mushroom species in the midwest. Chants, Trumpets, Hens, COW, puff balls, lobster and I have a ton of spots accumulated. Let me know if you want to go hunt sometime. July is when the season starts for a lot of the post-morel mushrooms.


Never found puffballs would like to try some sometime


----------



## tommyjosh

Only found 1 in Iowa very small. Got some pheasant backs and bunch of ramps though.


----------



## tundraking

tommyjosh said:


> Never found puffballs would like to try some sometime


I grew up foraging big puffballs. With my family. Found a lot along fence lines. They are “Ok” tasting in my opinion. We always sliced them like big French frys, battered and deep fried them. Don’t really know what else you do with them. They are like a big dense sponge...


----------



## Mother load

Would like to thank my birds (juncos) for being spot on again. 2 weeks almost to the day I found two small greys. The 1000 to a pound variety. Crumbled them and set them free before I even thought of taking a pic. With rain in forecast I say 7 days for start of prime season in Red Wing. Told wife and she reminded me our son has a baseball tourney in apple valley . Would it be ok to start a fake cough now?


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Well I drove south over an hour from the cities. I rechecked the spots I had the highest soil temps 5 days ago. Foliage way better, 5 days ago no fiddle-heads coming up, today I picked a bunch. Pickling them right now. Not one baby morel, even in the hot spots. This is a great lesson on degree days. I never thought much of it because in previous years it would happen naturally in April, temps hitting 70s a bunch, this year no. No jack in the pulpits, no pheasant backs. Soil moister real good. I think it will be a great year in the upper Midwest, just delayed a bit.


----------



## MycoMania

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Well I drove south over an hour from the cities. I rechecked the spots I had the highest soil temps 5 days ago. Foliage way better, 5 days ago no fiddle-heads coming up, today I picked a bunch. Pickling them right now. Not one baby morel, even in the hot spots. This is a great lesson on degree days. I never thought much of it because in previous years it would happen naturally in April, temps hitting 70s a bunch, this year no. No jack in the pulpits, no pheasant backs. Soil moister real good. I think it will be a great year in the upper Midwest, just delayed a bit.


I agree, we haven't seen such perfect conditions in 3 or 4 years.

Cant be sure as the maps are always a day or two behind, but northern Iowa should be getting close to the magic number very soon. I'm just hoping the rain stays in the forecast. Going to do a little scouting tomorrow morning, found what may be some good early spots on a drive today.


----------



## Mother load

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Well I drove south over an hour from the cities. I rechecked the spots I had the highest soil temps 5 days ago. Foliage way better, 5 days ago no fiddle-heads coming up, today I picked a bunch. Pickling them right now. Not one baby morel, even in the hot spots. This is a great lesson on degree days. I never thought much of it because years it would happen naturally in April, temps hitting 70s a bunch, this year no. No jack in the pulpits, no pheasant backs. Soil moister real good. I think it will be a great year in the upper Midwest, just delayed a bit.


Disclaimer mode. The two button I found were in my yard that I burned this winter. Didn't think about that when I posted. Still think many more reports will be coming in (even true ones) daily. Trooper if you do all this traveling why don't you pm (lol)me and I will give you a few amazing possibilities near me.


----------



## tommyjosh

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Well I drove south over an hour from the cities. I rechecked the spots I had the highest soil temps 5 days ago. Foliage way better, 5 days ago no fiddle-heads coming up, today I picked a bunch. Pickling them right now. Not one baby morel, even in the hot spots. This is a great lesson on degree days. I never thought much of it because in previous years it would happen naturally in April, temps hitting 70s a bunch, this year no. No jack in the pulpits, no pheasant backs. Soil moister real good. I think it will be a great year in the upper Midwest, just delayed a bit.


We went to central Iowa and checked all of our spots and only found one little one gonna be a little bit till the minnesota season starts


----------



## Old Elm

tommyjosh said:


> We went to central Iowa and checked all of our spots and only found one little one gonna be a little bit till the minnesota season starts


Stuff is coming on very fast out in our area. Inside of three days my lilacs have popped out flower buds. Shucks the leaves aren't even open all the way & they're flowering. Crazy.


----------



## Lisse Michaels

Mother load said:


> If you ever get up there don't waste your time looking for dead elms lol. They are actually very abundant up there and easier to spot. Many growing out off moss or pine needles.i only look for elm stands down here. Funny everything we think we know about morels doesn't necessarily apply up there.


I am further north than Boundary Waters, and I have never hunted elms. Birch, poplar & ash are my go-to’s, and I have occasionally found black morels (never yellows) in pine plantations. I’ve also discovered that morels love to grow in peat moss bogs, one of my favourite spots consistently produces black morels the size of a beer can every year. I’m posting some pics, the one with the 7-up can was wormy, but I had to show it to a non-believer. 
A good day during peak morel season is at least 25 lbs, and some years when the weather & rain have co-operated, I’ve picked over 100 lbs. I am not exaggerating, either. I’m so disappointed this year, we’ve got a backwoods travel ban due to forest fires, so I can’t get out until we get some rain. So I have to live vicariously through everyone else’s finds for a while yet.














But if any of you want to come up to Manitoba next year, I’d be happy to take you to pick fire morels!!


----------



## Blutters

Mother load said:


> A few members have mentioned a morel slurry to put around my bounty of elms in all stages of life. Is there a way to find a precise recipe? Just guessed I had about 20 elms around me. Sitting in my back yard yesterday I easily counted 50 within eyesight. If this slurry were to work how long would it take? Yet another project I can research on ice. Thanks again all,your great. I would also like opinions on my clusters of elm that I cut 4 5 or 6 six sibling trees around the best one I kept. Do you think the ones I cut will possibly produce or is it just one root system?



Oh my god. This is idiotic, but I'm all for the propogating of these myths, as it makes it easier to identify people who should not be listened to. Just wow.


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye

Blutters said:


> Oh my god. This is idiotic, but I'm all for the propogating of these myths, as it makes it easier to identify people who should not be listened to. Just wow.


I saw it done on you tube, so it must be real.


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

Lisse Michaels said:


> I am further north than Boundary Waters, and I have never hunted elms. Birch, poplar & ash are my go-to’s, and I have occasionally found black morels (never yellows) in pine plantations. I’ve also discovered that morels love to grow in peat moss bogs, one of my favourite spots consistently produces black morels the size of a beer can every year. I’m posting some pics, the one with the 7-up can was wormy, but I had to show it to a non-believer.
> A good day during peak morel season is at least 25 lbs, and some years when the weather & rain have co-operated, I’ve picked over 100 lbs. I am not exaggerating, either. I’m so disappointed this year, we’ve got a backwoods travel ban due to forest fires, so I can’t get out until we get some rain. So I have to live vicariously through everyone else’s finds for a while yet.
> View attachment 6512
> View attachment 6513
> But if any of you want to come up to Manitoba next year, I’d be happy to take you to pick fire morels!!


Dude, I really want to find some black morels this year. I've only every found yellows and greys and am very curious about the taste and the conditions they're found in. I've only every found 3 lbs in one days hunt. 25 sounds like a fantasy to me!


----------



## Mother load

Lisse Michaels said:


> I am further north than Boundary Waters, and I have never hunted elms. Birch, poplar & ash are my go-to’s, and I have occasionally found black morels (never yellows) in pine plantations. I’ve also discovered that morels love to grow in peat moss bogs, one of my favourite spots consistently produces black morels the size of a beer can every year. I’m posting some pics, the one with the 7-up can was wormy, but I had to show it to a non-believer.
> A good day during peak morel season is at least 25 lbs, and some years when the weather & rain have co-operated, I’ve picked over 100 lbs. I am not exaggerating, either. I’m so disappointed this year, we’ve got a backwoods travel ban due to forest fires, so I can’t get out until we get some rain. So I have to live vicariously through everyone else’s finds for a while yet.
> View attachment 6512
> View attachment 6513
> But if any of you want to come up to Manitoba next year, I’d be happy to take you to pick fire morels!!


Thanks for confirming my finds in that area. Amazing what and where they grow in.


----------



## Mother load

Blutters said:


> Oh my god. This is idiotic, but I'm all for the propogating of these myths, as it makes it easier to identify people who should not be listened to. Just wow.


Well I may very well be an idiot and don't care if you listen to a thing I say. However nobody truly knows 100% what works or even where to find them. You could be in a stand of 100 elm trees with bark peeling and not find one morel.Common sense says you will never find one on a golf course mowed daily or a stand of nothing but pine trees and moss but I have .I have accepted the fact I don't know all but am willing to try anything and explore new terrain and options.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Mother load said:


> Disclaimer mode. The two button I found were in my yard that I burned this winter. Didn't think about that when I posted. Still think many more reports will be coming in (even true ones) daily. Trooper if you do all this traveling why don't you pm (lol)me and I will give you a few amazing possibilities near me.


where you at?


----------



## Mother load

Red Wing. I can give you detailed map of several areas with elms in all stages of life. Get over 3lbs you have to share.public lands and not parks where the masses will be soon. Send me a private message  as I will not give this up to all. Do know of a few hidden trout streams that may contain leeks fiddle heads.i never ate a fiddlehead so you would be asked to bring me some if found.


----------



## Morchella matt

Boiled Owl Eye said:


> I saw it done on you tube, so it must be real.


I saw it done on YouTube also. I tried it last year so I will see if it works this year. Who knows if it works but I'll be damn sure to let yall know if it does.


----------



## Morchella matt

Mother load said:


> Well I may very well be an idiot and don't care if you listen to a thing I say. However nobody truly knows 100% what works or even where to find them. You could be in a stand of 100 elm trees with bark peeling and not find one morel.Common sense says you will never find one on a golf course mowed daily or a stand of nothing but pine trees and moss but I have .I have accepted the fact I don't know all but am willing to try anything and explore new terrain and options.


Well said !!!


----------



## Morchella matt

Central mn this week is looking promising!


----------



## Lisse Michaels

i_heart_shrooms said:


> Dude, I really want to find some black morels this year. I've only every found yellows and greys and am very curious about the taste and the conditions they're found in. I've only every found 3 lbs in one days hunt. 25 sounds like a fantasy to me!


My experience has been that black morels like to grow in leaf litter, around ANY hardwood trees that are dead or dying - Not just elm trees. Oaks, poplar, birch, ash - I look for places that have been logged or burned over the previous winter, especially where logs were skidded out in the winter/early spring and the bark has had a couple months to decompose. I have found hundreds of morels coming up under the rotting bark & pieces of wood. You can even find them growing out in tall grass, but watch out for wood ticks! Black morels also fruit a week or two before yellows. I’ve found that some years they fruit almost right at the same time, but the black morels always seem to be close to dead trees, and yellows prefer alkaline soil like gravel pits, limestone quarries, etc. I'm pretty sure I mentioned that last year in this forum, and someone had confirmed that they've picked morels in quarries all their life - But I can't remember who it was, I'm sorry!!


----------



## Lisse Michaels

Mother load said:


> Well I may very well be an idiot and don't care if you listen to a thing I say. However nobody truly knows 100% what works or even where to find them. You could be in a stand of 100 elm trees with bark peeling and not find one morel.Common sense says you will never find one on a golf course mowed daily or a stand of nothing but pine trees and moss but I have .I have accepted the fact I don't know all but am willing to try anything and explore new terrain and options.


I agree with you, Mother load, there are lots of theories out there, and they are just that - Theories. Nobody knows 100% for sure why they come up in one place and not another. I can tell you that my city is full of elm trees... I have two in front of my house that are over 50 yrs old, and an empty lot behind my house that's got another 10 elms. Our river valley is full of elms. Every park in the city has elms. I have never found a morel under the elms around my house, or in the river valley, or in any of those parks in the city... and it's not because someone has beat me to them. I think it's because those elms are healthy. But again, that's just a theory...


----------



## Morchella matt

Lisse Michaels said:


> I agree with you, Mother load, there are lots of theories out there, and they are just that - Theories. Nobody knows 100% for sure why they come up in one place and not another. I can tell you that my city is full of elm trees... I have two in front of my house that are over 50 yrs old, and an empty lot behind my house that's got another 10 elms. Our river valley is full of elms. Every park in the city has elms. I have never found a morel under the elms around my house, or in the river valley, or in any of those parks in the city... and it's not because someone has beat me to them. I think it's because those elms are healthy. But again, that's just a theory...


I agree as well!


----------



## MayMotherload

My best finds have almost exclusively been on edges of the woods in grassy areas. My best find was about 40 lbs between 3 of us and we never got more than 10 feet into the woods. Big yellows growing in the prickly ash, on a South slope with lots of elms in South metro, oddly enough it's always been late May, I've picked hundreds of pounds out of that spot over 30 years...never used a mesh bag either.


----------



## Morchella matt

Just want to send out the good vibes to everyone out there hunting this season again now that we are getting closer. Good luck to all and I hope everyone has a exceptional hunt.


----------



## Benelli

My Wife and I are getting excited. We live in the wyoming area. For years we would go do to whitewater state park for a long weekend. Sometimes we would only find 40-50, other years a 100 or so. Last year, we finally started looking more around our area. In one overcast drizzly day May 18th last year (my bday) we took the day off and went about 10 minutes from the house and picked all day. Ended up with 180 and many were left as they were crumbling up. What a blast.  So this year, we will not be going south when we know there are so many around us.


----------



## br5

Old Elm said:


> View attachment 6510
> 
> 
> Stuff is coming on very fast out in our area. Inside of three days my lilacs have popped out flower buds. Shucks the leaves aren't even open all the way & they're flowering. Crazy.


Very strange year indeed. Those should be in full bloom by Wednesday. I may head up Friday, you interested in getting together? I'll provide spot to hunt.


----------



## MayMotherload

MayMotherload said:


> My best finds have almost exclusively been on edges of the woods in grassy areas. My best find was about 40 lbs between 3 of us and we never got more than 10 feet into the woods. Big yellows growing in the prickly ash, on a South slope with lots of elms in South metro, oddly enough it's always been late May, I've picked hundreds of pounds out of that spot over 30 years...never used a mesh bag either.


Over 100 lbs, not 100's


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Mother load said:


> Red Wing. I can give you detailed map of several areas with elms in all stages of life. Get over 3lbs you have to share.public lands and not parks where the masses will be soon. Send me a private message  as I will not give this up to all. Do know of a few hidden trout streams that may contain leeks fiddle heads.i never ate a fiddlehead so you would be asked to bring me some if found.


thats not too far, no problem sharing, only fair.


Lisse Michaels said:


> I am further north than Boundary Waters, and I have never hunted elms. Birch, poplar & ash are my go-to’s, and I have occasionally found black morels (never yellows) in pine plantations. I’ve also discovered that morels love to grow in peat moss bogs, one of my favourite spots consistently produces black morels the size of a beer can every year. I’m posting some pics, the one with the 7-up can was wormy, but I had to show it to a non-believer.
> A good day during peak morel season is at least 25 lbs, and some years when the weather & rain have co-operated, I’ve picked over 100 lbs. I am not exaggerating, either. I’m so disappointed this year, we’ve got a backwoods travel ban due to forest fires, so I can’t get out until we get some rain. So I have to live vicariously through everyone else’s finds for a while yet.
> View attachment 6512
> View attachment 6513
> But if any of you want to come up to Manitoba next year, I’d be happy to take you to pick fire morels!!


wow, biggest blacks I have ever seen


----------



## Mother load

Last year were we not already weeks into the dandelion explosion?


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

I will be lucky to see any morels by the 14th around here. But with this wet forecast it might be possible. Ramps are small, no Jack in the pulpits, no pheasant backs.


Mother load said:


> Last year were we not already weeks into the dandelion explosion?


yes, sadly we where. In 2 days I start my vacation, I could cancel but I am into vacation mode already. I know I should. What to do. Sure miss Buckthornman, he would know what to do.


----------



## Mother load

Not sure if my grays mean anything being the land had a fire on it daily for months.but normally 7 to 10 day later yellow are popping. If we do get this rain they are saying I would say yes for this coming weekend. Wednesday latest for me down here. Read your inbox let me know what day your thinking and time you have. Remember it's very hilly here as well.


----------



## MycoMania

Scouted a high elevation spot this morning, southwest facing. It was wooded but not dense, ramps were 5-8 inches, Jacks starting to unfurl. Lilacs down the street are budding big time. 

Permed up a few sets of clothes today, making some MRE's.

I'm getting serious next Monday.


----------



## Old Elm

br5 said:


> Very strange year indeed. Those should be in full bloom by Wednesday. I may head up Friday, you interested in getting together? I'll provide spot to hunt.


Br5, thank you for the kind offer. It's very hard to meet up during a short fast season like this one is shaping up to be. Shroomtrooper & I plan to hook up for one day.
What area do you visit when in Mn?


----------



## br5

Old Elm said:


> Br5, thank you for the kind offer. It's very hard to meet up during a short fast season like this one is shaping up to be. Shroomtrooper & I plan to hook up for one day.
> What area do you visit when in Mn?


Understand, looking at south western WI actually. I think next week will be good in MN.


----------



## br5

Mother load said:


> Last year were we not already weeks into the dandelion explosion?


Last year I was in MN on the 10th and felt like I was a week late.


----------



## MayMotherload

MayMotherload said:


> My best finds have almost exclusively been on edges of the woods in grassy areas. My best find was about 40 lbs between 3 of us and we never got more than 10 feet into the woods. Big yellows growing in the prickly ash, on a South slope with lots of elms in South metro, oddly enough it's always been late May, I've picked hundreds of pounds out of that spot over 30 years...never used a mesh bag either.


Over a hundred pounds


----------



## Old Elm

MayMotherload said:


> Over a hundred pounds


----------



## MayMotherload

Old Elm said:


>


I didn't catch the hundreds of pounds at first, I don't want people thinking it's that good of a spot, but we've pulled lots of morels out of that spot.


----------



## Mother load

I skipped over that one when I seen hundreds of pounds and basically in ten feet that's two kneel downs. And not sure about anyone else but think I would of expanded my search all the way to 20 maybe 30 feet lol. May I'm sure it's a good spot for you just giving you some crap.


----------



## MayMotherload

Not at 1 time, I'm talking over a hundred pounds out of that 3 acre spot over 30 years.


----------



## Mother load

I ment what you knew. All good


----------



## Old Elm

Not liken this heat! 
Out today for a Peak around & the dog was overheating.
Got in about three hours worth of hiking, but came up empty.
Going back to the hit & run technique, no more marathons til it cools a bit.


----------



## Mother load

Old Elm said:


> Not liken this heat!
> Out today for a Peak around & the dog was overheating.
> Got in about three hours worth of hiking, but came up empty.
> Going back to the hit & run technique, no more marathons til it cools a bit.


I spent the day with 50 kids at Red Wing pottery museum with a late afternoon 1 hour lunch at a park. Felt like July with all them sweaty kids in bus before it started to move. May be a north slope year with heat and relative dryness. I'm as anxious as anyone to have my steak and morel meal. Soon and I hope very soon we only have time to post late night.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Old Elm said:


> Not liken this heat!
> Out today for a Peak around & the dog was overheating.
> Got in about three hours worth of hiking, but came up empty.
> Going back to the hit & run technique, no more marathons til it cools a bit.


ya I get up early when its cool. have a hydration pack helps a lot. Trouble is I hike all morning then crash way before bedtime and get up way early, ha


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

MycoMania said:


> Scouted a high elevation spot this morning, southwest facing. It was wooded but not dense, ramps were 5-8 inches, Jacks starting to unfurl. Lilacs down the street are budding big time.
> 
> Permed up a few sets of clothes today, making some MRE's.
> 
> I'm getting serious next Monday.


saw jack in the pulpits? Good sighn. any pheasant backs?


----------



## br5

Mother load said:


> I skipped over that one when I seen hundreds of pounds and basically in ten feet that's two kneel downs. And not sure about anyone else but think I would of expanded my search all the way to 20 maybe 30 feet lol. May I'm sure it's a good spot for you just giving you some crap.


Like no sense in getting geeedy, I always stop after 20lbs. and leave some for the next guy. Problem is I've never gotten to 20lbs.


----------



## Mother load

br5 said:


> Like no sense in getting geeedy, I always stop after 20lbs. and leave some for the next guy. Problem is I've never gotten to 20lbs.


And I'm sure you would never go 10 or 20 feet further to see if there's some for the other guy lol.oh the fever pitch has started.


----------



## br5

Mother load said:


> And I'm sure you would never go 10 or 20 feet further to see if there's some for the other guy lol.oh the fever pitch has started.


We're very close to calling Indiana season a bust. My past two years have been slim up north. I'm thinking about morels and the possibilites 24/7. Really hoping to cultivate some ground in southern WI to extend my season a week longer.


----------



## br5

Old elms post showing lilacs has my keen interest. The ground temp signs don't lie. Trooper saying jack is about is also a tell. Thing about the area is there are so many micro climates that simply don't exist in flat central Indiana.


----------



## Inthewild

Snakes, Turtles, Frogs, Dandelions (only Morel Hunters appreciate the sight, sometimes), Ramps, Ferns, yet still crunchy in the woods. Checked sites that offered full sun light and 50% covered. We got the temperature covered I think, need moisture.


----------



## kb

Lisse, that quarry guy was me down here in NW. Mo. Rock elm on limestone you don't even hardly need dirt. I hope you guys turn out better than down here. We skipped the 70 degree days and went to mid 80's. Same thing with the lilacs, none to full bloom in 3-4 days. The hills have been brutal, only the bottoms seemed to kick out large numbers. Hunted yesterday and it topped out at 88. Walked over 10 miles, bottoms are limited access and require long hikes. Walked through swamps, no shade. Got lucky and picked 20# of mostly big yellows that would have gone bad over the next couple days. For perspective I have picked 4# total in non river bottom spots so far that normally fill boxes. Normally I would say the hills are still coming but with this June weather I doubt it. I am moving north and hoping the hills are better. Thanks again MM if you are reading this.


----------



## br5

Inthewild said:


> Snakes, Turtles, Frogs, Dandelions (only Morel Hunters appreciate the sight, sometimes), Ramps, Ferns, yet still crunchy in the woods. Checked sites that offered full sun light and 50% covered. We got the temperature covered I think, need moisture.


Souther WI got the rain that went south of you. Believe it can't be worse than our season here. Hunted just under 5 miles Saturday for one morel. Had fun and starting to get in shape but worst yr I've had here.


----------



## Lisse Michaels

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> thats not too far, no problem sharing, only fair.
> 
> wow, biggest blacks I have ever seen


Shroomtrooper1, they were so big in that patch that I could see them from the road, across the ditch, about 20 ft into the forest. And they grow in that same spot every single year. It’s amazing!!


----------



## Lisse Michaels

kb said:


> Lisse, that quarry guy was me down here in NW. Mo. Rock elm on limestone you don't even hardly need dirt. I hope you guys turn out better than down here. We skipped the 70 degree days and went to mid 80's. Same thing with the lilacs, none to full bloom in 3-4 days. The hills have been brutal, only the bottoms seemed to kick out large numbers. Hunted yesterday and it topped out at 88. Walked over 10 miles, bottoms are limited access and require long hikes. Walked through swamps, no shade. Got lucky and picked 20# of mostly big yellows that would have gone bad over the next couple days. For perspective I have picked 4# total in non river bottom spots so far that normally fill boxes. Normally I would say the hills are still coming but with this June weather I doubt it. I am moving north and hoping the hills are better. Thanks again MM if you are reading this.


Thanks, kb! I have a pretty good memory, but it’s getting short as I get older. I tend to remember the details, but not always the name. And we have the same thing going on with the lilacs - absolutely nothing on Friday, then leaves on Saturday/Sunday, and today I noticed buds had suddenly appeared. But we have no dandelions yet. It’s so weird!!


----------



## Mother load

Would like to thank everyone on this forum for there knowledge and expertise. I now know to cut one to let them grow next year and put in a mesh bag.pull one so it doesn't get stem rot and put in a basket. Use a plastic bag and dump spores at home. Be an idiot and make a slurry. Hang some from live or was it peeling elms? Shit maybe it was put cut ones in a basket. Hmm second thought I may know less than I did before. Still seeing some ice under north side logs. Wonder what that means.


----------



## MycoMania

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> saw jack in the pulpits? Good sighn. any pheasant backs?


No pheasants but lots of Jacks and a few were starting to open up! Anticipation is kicking my a**!


----------



## Lisse Michaels

Mother load said:


> Would like to thank everyone on this forum for there knowledge and expertise. I now know to cut one to let them grow next year and put in a mesh bag.pull one so it doesn't get stem rot and put in a basket. Use a plastic bag and dump spores at home. Be an idiot and make a slurry. Hang some from live or was it peeling elms? Shit maybe it was put cut ones in a basket. Hmm second thought I may know less than I did before. Still seeing some ice under north side logs. Wonder what that means.


There's an old saying: The more I learn, the less I know...

I think it's very appropriate for morels, and all the things that go with them. 

And do you seriously still have ice under logs in places??? How can that even be possible? This is quite the spring we're having!


----------



## tommyjosh

Old Elm said:


> View attachment 6510
> 
> 
> Stuff is coming on very fast out in our area. Inside of three days my lilacs have popped out flower buds. Shucks the leaves aren't even open all the way & they're flowering. Crazy.


I think southern and twin cities will start the same time as northern Iowa being how warm it’s been and all the rain we’re going to get


----------



## Mother load

Lisse Michaels said:


> There's an old saying: The more I learn, the less I know...
> 
> I think it's very appropriate for morels, and all the things that go with them.
> 
> And do you seriously still have ice under logs in places??? How can that even be possible? This is quite the spring we're having!


Would have to say after yesterday's 86 (30 for you) degree day probably not anymore but did see some ice recently. We still had lakes with ice on them just days ago too.


----------



## Dtails

Lisse Michaels said:


> There's an old saying: The more I learn, the less I know...
> 
> I think it's very appropriate for morels, and all the things that go with them.
> 
> And do you seriously still have ice under logs in places??? How can that even be possible? This is quite the spring we're having!


Sunday at the cabin by big falls we still have snow in the woods on the north side of hills


----------



## Dtails

But I'm liking this rain... So hopefully it keeps up... Not looking for a flood but definitely a ½" wouldn't hurt


----------



## MayMotherload

Check some of my spots this morning, nothing, plenty wet, just not enough overall growth and the woods didn't have that certain musty smell to it. I think it will be another 10 days before we see a good flush.


----------



## stilz

Lisse Michaels said:


> Thanks, kb! I have a pretty good memory, but it’s getting short as I get older. I tend to remember the details, but not always the name. And we have the same thing going on with the lilacs - absolutely nothing on Friday, then leaves on Saturday/Sunday, and today I noticed buds had suddenly appeared. But we have no dandelions yet. It’s so weird!!


I have flowering dandelions and lilacs on the Burnsville/Savage border.


----------



## Mother load

Funny, I was scouting today and swore I could smell them in one area.....nothing. to dry here. My 10 minute scouting only took me 2 hours.


----------



## lotsofish

I checked a spot near my house in Anoka - behind a city park there's a bit over an acre of mostly poplar, cottonwood, buckthorn and a few pines. It's surrounded by wetlands and usually stays pretty damp. I walked around about 30 minutes and didn't find any fresh mushrooms of any kind. Hopefully this rain is helping though. The ground seemed pretty well saturated even though we didn't get a ton of rain here.


----------



## Mother load

Thanks to you guys I found bloodroot and trumpet plants today. I have seen them before but with everyone talking about plants here I decided to study up and identify.Now on to finding fiddle heads and jack in the pulpit. Any other early (late this year) plants you like to spot?


----------



## MycoMania

https://www.minnesotawildflowers.info/flower/canadian-wild-ginger


----------



## Inthewild

Mother load said:


> Thanks to you guys I found bloodroot and trumpet plants today. I have seen them before but with everyone talking about plants here I decided to study up and identify.Now on to finding fiddle heads and jack in the pulpit. Any other early (late this year) plants you like to spot?


Do a little research on fiddleheads before eating them. I do not care for them through several tries, but it must be the cook....ME. Do not eat theses shown, they don't even look appealing.


----------



## Mother load

Inthewild said:


> Do a little research on fiddleheads before eating them. I do not care for them through several tries, but it must be the cook....ME. Do not eat theses shown, they don't even look appealing.


And look nothing like the fiddle heads I have seen pictures of. I have to try a few one day. If they taste like canned spinnach it will be the last. Will be asking favorite cooking techniques when I find them. Not even going to ask bag or pastic on that one lol


----------



## MycoMania

Mother load said:


> And look nothing like the fiddle heads I have seen pictures of. I have to try a few one day. If they taste like canned spinnach it will be the last. Will be asking favorite cooking techniques when I find them. Not even going to ask bag or pastic on that one lol


Burlap only for fiddleheads or you risk upsetting the space time continuum.


----------



## Mother load

MycoMania said:


> Burlap only for fiddleheads or you risk upsetting the space time continuum.


And I knew better


----------



## Old Elm

Any action anywhere in Mn?
Maybe the rain will raise the soil temps? Gotta be better than snow!


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Heh,Heh


----------



## MycoMania

Old Elm said:


> Any action anywhere in Mn?
> Maybe the rain will raise the soil temps? Gotta be better than snow!


Secondary signs are all falling into place, I'm thinking next week, probably later for anything significant.


----------



## Mother load

I noted earlier my 10 minute scouting trip that lasted 2 hours. Ground was dusty dry. I did see one picker with a bag half full. But I'm guessing it was a jacket and water. Didn't even bother turning around and asking. I didn't even see a tiny gray. Thought I smelled some.was the best I did today. Hope this rain helps with troopers vacation.


----------



## Morchella matt

Scouted 4 hours today. Ramps and fiddle heads. No morels yet here.


----------



## lotsofish

Mother load said:


> And look nothing like the fiddle heads I have seen pictures of. I have to try a few one day. If they taste like canned spinnach it will be the last. Will be asking favorite cooking techniques when I find them. Not even going to ask bag or pastic on that one lol


Parboil in water first, then saute with some butter and garlic. I think the flavor is a mix between asparagus and broccoli. Make sure it's the ostrich fern fiddleheads you are eating.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Mother load said:


> And look nothing like the fiddle heads I have seen pictures of. I have to try a few one day. If they taste like canned spinnach it will be the last. Will be asking favorite cooking techniques when I find them. Not even going to ask bag or pastic on that one lol


http://foragerchef.com/pickled-fiddlehead-ferns/ turned out great, just made 2 quarts


----------



## Mother load

I have been picking many pounds of asparagus. Just not the same without morels. If your assessment on fiddles is true I will love them. Thanks.


----------



## Mother load

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> http://foragerchef.com/pickled-fiddlehead-ferns/ turned out great, just made 2 quarts


Thanks I was unable to load page. Tell me your thought on comparison to taste. And dear lord if I start pickling or canning in May. My wife may divorce me lol


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye

Mother load said:


> I have been picking many pounds of asparagus. Just not the same without morels. If your assessment on fiddles is true I will love them. Thanks.


Really, wild asparagus already this year? Or is it in your garden. Ha Ha


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye

Morchella matt said:


> Scouted 4 hours today. Ramps and fiddle heads. No morels yet here.


Morels don’t grow around ramps now do they!


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye

MycoMania said:


> Secondary signs are all falling into place, I'm thinking next week, probably later for anything significant.


What are secondary signs?


----------



## Mother load

Boiled Owl Eye said:


> Really, wild asparagus already this year? Or is it in your garden. Ha Ha


I will not say lol. But will say I like them white. Dang I think I could make a doctor sues book on this.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Mother load said:


> Thanks I was unable to load page. Tell me your thought on comparison to taste. And dear lord if I start pickling or canning in May. My wife may divorce me lol


In a week or so I will tell you when its done. I like them with breaded fish for some reason


----------



## Mother load

Thanks. Look at inbox let me know if you have question.


----------



## Benelli

Love seeing all the predictions. It will be easy to know when they are popping, people will go silent on here...


----------



## morchella ed

Hiked around SW metro this mornin'. Found some great new spots with tons of dead elms! However, dusty dry and no morels...though growing on one of the dead elms I saw a very small young Dryad's saddle (Pheasant back...cerioporus squamosus)! So that's a good sign. Plus cling weed getting pretty big, jack in the pulpits out, ostrich ferns almost completely unfurled (hard to find one's that are still pickable!). Last year I found morels before ostrich ferns had even completely come up. Red buds bloomed. all good signs. Plus saw two big Tom turkeys trying to get laid by a hen who ran in the opposite direction! I think it's closer than 10 days. they're gonna start this weekend in MN I think


----------



## Mother load

Benelli said:


> Love seeing all the predictions. It will be easy to know when they are popping, people will go silent on here...


No,we are a crafty bunch and will usually use auto send message feature telling of our failures. Or our finds on the freeway. And the 100 lb story. Some of us think morels are a myth. ( I do this year  )


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Benelli said:


> Love seeing all the predictions. It will be easy to know when they are popping, people will go silent on here...


I am known for doing that.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

morchella ed said:


> Hiked around SW metro this mornin'. Found some great new spots with tons of dead elms! However, dusty dry and no morels...though growing on one of the dead elms I saw a very small young Dryad's saddle (Pheasant back...cerioporus squamosus)! So that's a good sign. Plus cling weed getting pretty big, jack in the pulpits out, ostrich ferns almost completely unfurled (hard to find one's that are still pickable!). Last year I found morels before ostrich ferns had even completely come up. Red buds bloomed. all good signs. Plus saw two big Tom turkeys trying to get laid by a hen who ran in the opposite direction! I think it's closer than 10 days. they're gonna start this weekend in MN I think


I like the way your thinking. Wondering if this rain will get them going.


----------



## Morchella matt

Boiled Owl Eye said:


> Morels don’t grow around ramps now do they!


I have found morels right in a patch of asparagus and ramps before. Not ideal I suppose but I've seen it.


----------



## Mother load

Morchella matt said:


> I have found morels right in a patch of asparagus and ramps before. Not ideal I suppose but I've seen it.


Now that's one tasty find


----------



## Morchella matt

And fiddle heads not far away either


----------



## Dtails

Has anyone ever had problem with freezing morels?


----------



## Alex Borgschatz

Hey everyone, new here, excited to chat with avid shroomers. 

I live in the lake city area, and hunt primarily in a 50 mile radius, I have no shrooms to report in our region but my buddy just sent me a picture of three little grays up by Stillwater, my heart skipped. 

I think everyone is having the preseason blues, the days you warm up for the real thing and anticipate the opening tip, pitch, kick or whatever you would like to fill the blank in with. 

I think the rain will get us there, I’m optimistic for a little sun on them slopes for a few hours through Wednesday and Thursday after this rain and I’m feeling like Thursday we should have a few folks reporting a few mushrooms signaling to us all that we can breathe again!!! I’ve been trouting far too many days in a row now, it’s time to get in the woods! Happy hunting everyone!

Love all the insight and theories!!


----------



## MycoMania

Boiled Owl Eye said:


> What are secondary signs?


Anything that isnt a mushroom sprouting. Right temps, plant cover, lilacs etc etc.


----------



## Morchella matt

Dtails said:


> Has anyone ever had problem with freezing morels?


I have done it with vacuume Seal bags. It worked ok for me. Can't beat fresh


----------



## Mother load

Dtails said:


> Has anyone ever had problem with freezing morels?


Yes. Seem to get mooshy. Dried in my opinion is better. Posted about puting dried in a shaker. Sprinkle some on pizza or steak in late fall and yum. Known some to freeze dry them and vacuum seal one friend even cooks in butter etc before dry ice.i prefer sun dried but that's my opinion.


----------



## Dtails

Morchella matt said:


> I have done it with vacuume Seal bags. It worked ok for me. Can't beat fresh


Ya.. fresh is the best but lately I've been freezing more morels than drying.. for faster and easier use. But taking everyone else opinion on it


----------



## Dtails

I just freeze them after a cleaning on a cookie sheet and place them in bags afterwards. Never had any issues. Just finished up the last of the last in my freezer from last year. Chicken Alfredo yummy


----------



## twisted minds

Mother load said:


> Thanks to you guys I found bloodroot and trumpet plants today. I have seen them before but with everyone talking about plants here I decided to study up and identify.Now on to finding fiddle heads and jack in the pulpit. Any other early (late this year) plants you like to spot?


Mayapple blooms is another easy identifier. Oak leaves the size of a squirrels ear, dandelion heads going to seed, and lots of other things that you start recognizing year after year that may not get the publicity as much as lilacs and the such, but do bring back memories of prior years hunts. Personally, when I see honeysuckle blooms, I know I will be finding morels.


----------



## twisted minds

Inthewild said:


> Do a little research on fiddleheads before eating them. I do not care for them through several tries, but it must be the cook....ME. Do not eat theses shown, they don't even look appealing.


Those look like bracken ferns, can be toxic. The edible fiddleheads people talk about have a brown papery coating and the stem is grooved, resembling a celery stalk. Plenty of pics on the internet to help identify properly, and best size for harvest. Also, try to leave at least half the heads from each plant to regenerate the following year.


----------



## MycoMania

The best way I've found is to sautee them about 2/3rds of the way done and freeze in the butter and juice. Finish the cook when youre ready to use. seems to preserve that fresh taste the best to me.


----------



## MycoMania

48 for a high on friday! April showers finally here at least.


----------



## btetzl50

I was out on Monday in southern MN and only found greens up, even on south facing slopes. Tuesday I went to a early, but not south facing, spot in southern metro and it was dustier than Monday and barren, just short invasives (garlic mustard/nettle).


----------



## btetzl50

After reading the fiddle head posts, I just a general reminder/precaution to those newer to foraging, PLEASE be certain you know and have been educated on what to pick. I'm happy to share what I know and help anyone.


----------



## stilz

Make sure it has the v shaped groove in the stem.


----------



## Morchella matt

Dtails said:


> Ya.. fresh is the best but lately I've been freezing more morels than drying.. for faster and easier use. But taking everyone else opinion on it


I would have to agree with mother load they tend to get mushy in my experience but sounds like others have had better luck. Give it a try


----------



## Morchella matt

Rain rain. That's what we need and then I think things are going to explode out there.


----------



## Morchella matt

Everything I saw scoiting yesterday is looking close to popping up out there. Except like someone else mentioned that there wasn't a musty smell in the woods. I thought the same when I was out yesterday. Telling myself things don't smell ready out here. But SOON!!


----------



## Morchella matt

stilz said:


> Make sure it has the v shaped groove in the stem.
> View attachment 6728


Mini celery sticks


----------



## Mother load

btetzl50 said:


> After reading the fiddle head posts, I just a general reminder/precaution to those newer to foraging, PLEASE be certain you know and have been educated on what to pick. I'm happy to share what I know and help anyone.


Trust me. I will be posting a pic before eating. Stilz has a great photo and mini celery post make it pretty easy to identify. But I will make sure first. Thanks


----------



## Morchella matt

It's crazy last year my first morel found was April 25th. Gunna be almost mid may this year I'm thinking.


----------



## Lisse Michaels

Mother load said:


> Would have to say after yesterday's 86 (30 for you) degree day probably not anymore but did see some ice recently. We still had lakes with ice on them just days ago too.


Most of our lakes are still frozen but there's no snow & ice out in the bush - At least there wasn't two weeks ago, before the travel restrictions were put in place. The frozen lakes are a real problem right now, because the water bombers can't refill their tanks close to the fires. They have to fly back to Winnipeg to fill, and it's taking more than twice the time it should. If we don't get some rain in the next week, I think that I'm going to have to head down to North West Angle and see if conditions are any better there.


----------



## Lisse Michaels

Dtails said:


> Has anyone ever had problem with freezing morels?


I blanche them in boiling water for 1 min, toss them into a bowl of ice & water to stop the cooking process, and then strain them out and put them into Ziploc bags and freeze. If you freeze them when they're fresh, they tend to get mushy when you thaw them out. You do lose some of the flavor in the blanching process, so I prefer dehydrating, but for my Ukrainian & Polish relatives, I have to blanche & freeze them because they believe morels will kill you dead on the spot unless they're boiled for at least an hour (I don't tell them any different, and none of them have keeled over dead yet). Oyyyyyy... LOL


----------



## Dtails

Lisse Michaels said:


> I blanche them in boiling water for 1 min, toss them into a bowl of ice & water to stop the cooking process, and then strain them out and put them into Ziploc bags and freeze. If you freeze them when they're fresh, they tend to get mushy when you thaw them out. You do lose some of the flavor in the blanching process, so I prefer dehydrating, but for my Ukrainian & Polish relatives, I have to blanche & freeze them because they believe morels will kill you dead on the spot unless they're boiled for at least an hour (I don't tell them any different, and none of them have keeled over dead yet). Oyyyyyy... LOL


I never thaw them just pull out what I need throw them in a preheated pan and toss in some butter... I'll have to try blanching them hopefully this year thanks for your input


----------



## morchella ed

So on the FB group there's morels in Stearn Cty, Carver Cty and Hennepin Cty. The one's in Hennepin looked to be nice yellows, the Stearns I think were little blacks but hard to tell.


----------



## Mother load

Help identify. Found on side of elm no bark.
Trooper scouting report. On the north side of your last stop is an elm peeling probably 16 feet round and a old farm implement with wire wheels. Didn't see anything today but didn't trample much ground. Many other elms near by. Could be a great spot


----------



## MycoMania

Mother load said:


> View attachment 6736
> View attachment 6737
> Help identify.
> Trooper scouting report. On the north side of your last stop is an elm peeling probably 16 feet round and a old farm implement with wire wheels. Didn't see anything today but didn't trample much ground. Many other elms near by. Could be a great spot


If growing off wood its a baby pheasant back, aka dryads saddle, clean it up and toss it in some butter. Not bad at that size. Very good sign btw.


----------



## Mother load

MycoMania said:


> If growing off wood its a baby pheasant back, aka dryads saddle, clean it up and toss it in some butter. Not bad at that size. Very good sign btw.


Thanks I now just need ten more confirmations and do some research.


----------



## Inthewild

Mother load said:


> View attachment 6736
> View attachment 6737
> Help identify.
> Trooper scouting report. On the north side of your last stop is an elm peeling probably 16 feet round and a old farm implement with wire wheels. Didn't see anything today but didn't trample much ground. Many other elms near by. Could be a great spot


Yup tis young Dryad Saddle/Pheasant Back. Usually pick at 6", use a sharp knife to cut stem. Should smell like watermelon rind. Eat what ever is softest. 1/2" strips and fry like morels. Enjoy (baby killer lol)


----------



## Mother load

Inthewild said:


> Yup tis young Dryad Saddle/Pheasant Back. Usually pick at 6", use a sharp knife to cut stem. Should smell like watermelon rind. Eat what ever is softest. 1/2" strips and fry like morels. Enjoy (baby killer lol)


To be honest I was just walking in my yard and ended up in the woods for two hours. Didn't have a knife with me so I peeled off just a part of it to identify. Just need 8 more people and I'm eating it lol


----------



## stilz

Mother load said:


> To be honest I was just walking in my yard and ended up in the woods for two hours. Didn't have a knife with me so I peeled off just a part of it to identify. Just need 8 more people and I'm eating it lol


Eat it.


----------



## stilz

I just got back from being out in Dakota/Scott. It's soaked everywhere and flooded in low spots. We're good to go.


----------



## Mother load

Fine. But if I die I will never talk to anyone again.


----------



## Inthewild

Mother load said:


> Fine. But if I die I will never talk to anyone again.


Might wanna find larger ones, the center stem is quite tough. A knife has a hard time cutting through, not to mention your teeth.


----------



## Lisse Michaels

Dtails said:


> I never thaw them just pull out what I need throw them in a preheated pan and toss in some butter... I'll have to try blanching them hopefully this year thanks for your input


I think that would make the difference and prevent them from being mushy. They would fry up from a frozen state, so no thawing = no mushiness. Keep in mind that if you blanche your morels, they will shrink, so don't be surprised if your big, beautiful morels end up looking like itsy-bitsy babies. 

On a completely different mushroom topic, a chef/restaurant owner friend of mine picked pounds and pounds of porcini a few summers ago. He was heading out to the lake to go camping, though, and he didn't have time to dehydrate or pickle them all, so he decided to flash freeze them. We had all these thunderstorms, flooding & power outages when he was gone, and when he came back his power was out, all his porcini had thawed, and they were the most disgusting mushy mess you could ever imagine! And a disappointing waste, as well, because they couldn't be salvaged. It was a sad day, indeed.


----------



## Lisse Michaels

Mother load said:


> Fine. But if I die I will never talk to anyone again.


BAHA HA HAAAAAAAAAAA... I'm dying here!!! OMG, you're too funny! 

Yes, it's a pheasant back/dryad's saddle. EATTTT ITTTTTT!!!


----------



## Mother load

Lisse Michaels said:


> BAHA HA HAAAAAAAAAAA... I'm dying here!!! OMG, you're too funny!
> 
> Yes, it's a pheasant back/dryad's saddle. EATTTT ITTTTTT!!!


I did. And see why I'm on morels.com not pheasants back .com might have to try it in a soup.


----------



## MycoMania

Mother load said:


> I did. And see why I'm on morels.com not pheasants back .com might have to try it in a soup.


They aren't the greatest, definitely won't kill you though....unless you choke.


----------



## Blutters

Confirmed sighting in Mankato. They are tiny so get out there and smash them before they get too big


----------



## Alex Borgschatz

Heading out today after school in the wabasha area, my older brother was out this morning and struck out; the younger sibling will prevail, hopefully have something to report this evening. 

Blanching and freezing is my favorite technique. They do shrink a bit but cook well fresh out of the freezer. Happy hunting!


----------



## Dead Elmer

Mother load said:


> I did. And see why I'm on morels.com not pheasants back .com might have to try it in a soup.


Not a fan of their flavor either, but they do smell just like water mellon rind which is pretty interesting.


----------



## MycoMania

Dead Elmer said:


> Not a fan of their flavor either, but they do smell just like water mellon rind which is pretty interesting.
> View attachment 6749


Thats a fantastic pic!


----------



## MycoMania

Blutters said:


> Confirmed sighting in Mankato. They are tiny so get out there and smash them before they get too big


Now that made my day! LOL


----------



## Dead Elmer

MycoMania said:


> Thats a fantastic pic!


Thank you! I was lucky to find the scene with a camera in hand.


----------



## Mother load

Dead Elmer said:


> Not a fan of their flavor either, but they do smell just like water mellon rind which is pretty interesting.
> View attachment 6749


Love the photo. Might try cooking them in My morel butter after I take out morels. French onion soup? Open to recipe ideas.


----------



## Dead Elmer

Mother load said:


> Love the photo. Might try cooking them in My morel butter after I take out morels. French onion soup? Open to recipe ideas.


I'd just order a pizza .


----------



## Mother load

I can't be out picking so I'm going to pose a question. I'm expecting the I'm an idiot to there's no such thing. If you found a 16 foot diameter peeling elm would you come back later in year and remove layers of bark on ground hoping next year the morels could come up without resistance. Leave alone? Use idiot slurry? Call fire department about mysterious fire? Bring some compost? Want to be out picking this is all I have. But as we all know tomorrow's the day they pop lol.


----------



## Mother load

And just a side note about fire. It's just a joke I'm very law abiding.heck my last ticket was in Reagans first term. Now my fire department and I have had a dispute or two about what is a recreational fire. Seems I was wrong.


----------



## Dead Elmer

Them Morels ain't afraid of no bark, they push right up.
Super slurry who knows it may be the cure for super bad attitudes? Try dumping a bucket on someone with the condition and see if they don't sprout Morels instead of insults. .

Hey the lilacs are budding today in Red Wing! Tic Tock....


----------



## Mycelium Master

Dear Mother load,

What you have in your previous post is what in commonly known as Pheasant Back or Dryad's Saddle, more specifically I would call that Pheasant Back primordial, a baby. The Elm tree you describe is the perfect example of the habitat for this mushroom though I have found then on other hardwood species. There will produce for a few years on the same tree. There are no harmful look alike for this polypore mushroom once you have seen a few and the final ID is the smell, like watermelon rind or cucumbers.



From Wikipedia, Polyporus squamosus aka Cerioporus squamosus is a basidiomycete bracket fungus, with common names including dryad's saddle and pheasant's back mushroom.



They are generally abundant during Morel season as well a rainy periods during the fall and well worth harvesting the young and tender fruits, what I do, since the mushroom gets tougher as you move closer to the base. Is to take a sharp knife and slice off the fringe of the mushroom where it is still relatively flexible. The mushroom will still grow and sporulate which is good. Also, I only pick the ones that have NOT been attacked by bugs, just don't need that hassle...



The killer app for Pheasant Back??



Bone broth! I make a lot of bone broth and just love loading my pot up with Pheasant Back to compliment the mirepoix about 3 hours before finish. Absolutely amps up the flavor (it loses the cucumber flavor) and nutrient value! Otherwise, for the mouth feel and flavor, I'll add Pheasant Back chunks to soups. Yum...



Best of luck to you.


----------



## MycoMania

Mother load said:


> I can't be out picking so I'm going to pose a question. I'm expecting the I'm an idiot to there's no such thing. If you found a 16 foot diameter peeling elm would you come back later in year and remove layers of bark on ground hoping next year the morels could come up without resistance. Leave alone? Use idiot slurry? Call fire department about mysterious fire? Bring some compost? Want to be out picking this is all I have. But as we all know tomorrow's the day they pop lol.


Id leave it alone, the layers of bark could actually protect mushrooms coming up if next year is dry or hot or what have you. Im one of those crazies who always looks under bark before leaving a likely area.


----------



## Mother load

Dead Elmer said:


> Them Morels ain't afraid of no bark, they push right up.
> Super slurry who knows it may be the cure for super bad attitudes? Try dumping a bucket on someone with the condition and see if they don't sprout Morels instead of insults. .
> 
> Hey the lilacs are budding today in Red Wing! Tic Tock....


I agree on that usually. And
I would love to be the one that finds a morel that popped up in 8 inches of bark. Wouldn't take many to fill basket. I have seen the lilacs too. But also see some with small leaves only. Odd year to say the least. Old Elmer if you want I will show you the old farming equipment and large elm one day.


----------



## Mother load

Mycelium Master said:


> Dear Mother load,
> 
> What you have in your previous post is what in commonly known as Pheasant Back or Dryad's Saddle, more specifically I would call that Pheasant Back primordial, a baby. The Elm tree you describe is the perfect example of the habitat for this mushroom though I have found then on other hardwood species. There will produce for a few years on the same tree. There are no harmful look alike for this polypore mushroom once you have seen a few and the final ID is the smell, like watermelon rind or cucumbers.
> 
> 
> 
> From Wikipedia, Polyporus squamosus aka Cerioporus squamosus is a basidiomycete bracket fungus, with common names including dryad's saddle and pheasant's back mushroom.
> 
> 
> 
> They are generally abundant during Morel season as well a rainy periods during the fall and well worth harvesting the young and tender fruits, what I do, since the mushroom gets tougher as you move closer to the base. Is to take a sharp knife and slice off the fringe of the mushroom where it is still relatively flexible. The mushroom will still grow and sporulate which is good. Also, I only pick the ones that have NOT been attacked by bugs, just don't need that hassle...
> 
> 
> 
> The killer app for Pheasant Back??
> 
> 
> 
> Bone broth! I make a lot of bone broth and just love loading my pot up with Pheasant Back to compliment the mirepoix about 3 hours before finish. Absolutely amps up the flavor (it loses the cucumber flavor) and nutrient value! Otherwise, for the mouth feel and flavor, I'll add Pheasant Back chunks to soups. Yum...
> 
> 
> 
> Best of luck to you.


I don't like you. I had to google mirepoix.(I'm kidding about don't like you) what kind of bone broth in laymens terms please. You could of just said veggies before lol


----------



## Mycelium Master

There are many different ways to make bone broth, this is one of my processes.



I eat beef bone marrow a few times per week, the local butcher cuts the femur bone lengthwise (canoed) so I can season the marrow and roast it at 350 degrees until bubbly. Once cooled I scoop out and eat the marrow and save just the bones. Bone marrow is loaded with fat soluble vitamins that are ha0dr to get now a days. Also, knuckle bones are a great source of collagen for making a bone broth, just roast them before making the bone broth for better flavor. Chicken or Pheasant broth is also excellent, never used pork before.



Once I have enough bones saved up I make bone broth. I simmer the bones for about 2 days (NO salt!) and then about 3-6 hours before finishing I add, celery, carrots, onion and anything else interesting (wild edible mushrooms, but not morels) to the broth and simmer away. A shorter cook time for the vegetables keeps the flavor fresher. Strain the bone broth and make a nice soup or freeze in quart jars about 2/3 full.



Yum...


----------



## Inthewild

I'm on the board in Eau Claire Wisconsin. Got that off my back. The waiting is the hardest part! Go get'em.


----------



## Mother load

Mycelium Master said:


> There are many different ways to make bone broth, this is one of my processes.
> 
> 
> 
> I eat beef bone marrow a few times per week, the local butcher cuts the femur bone lengthwise (canoed) so I can season the marrow and roast it at 350 degrees until bubbly. Once cooled I scoop out and eat the marrow and save just the bones. Bone marrow is loaded with fat soluble vitamins that are ha0dr to get now a days. Also, knuckle bones are a great source of collagen for making a bone broth, just roast them before making the bone broth for better flavor. Chicken or Pheasant broth is also excellent, never used pork before.
> 
> 
> 
> Once I have enough bones saved up I make bone broth. I simmer the bones for about 2 days (NO salt!) and then about 3-6 hours before finishing I add, celery, carrots, onion and anything else interesting (wild edible mushrooms, but not morels) to the broth and simmer away. A shorter cook time for the vegetables keeps the flavor fresher. Strain the bone broth and make a nice soup or freeze in quart jars about 2/3 full.
> 
> 
> 
> Yum...


Thanks. My dad and I would often fight over beef bone marrow. Can't find those cuts that have that unless you buy large cuts.1/2 beef from farm or old butcher shops. You will find some in a bone in roast at local groceries store but not like you mentioned. If you were to use pork it would be a dominant flavor. That's why dried beans work well for for pork.
Not that I would choose to put my morels in this dish but would like to ask about your comment."not morels" your reasoning?


----------



## Benelli

Mother load said:


> I did. And see why I'm on morels.com not pheasants back .com might have to try it in a soup.


VERY GOOD in soup!


----------



## Mycelium Master

Oh, I forgot to mention that the bone broth is strained after cooking when it is cool enough to handle. I prefer to use the awesome Morel as a center piece or fresh addition in cooking or dried as a flavoring. Can't see straining out and tossing the fungal bodies since they are so..well..perfect! I'll be trying the poaching technique as mentioned recently on this forum.



This is why I prefer the Pheasant Back for bone broth, I can harvest a large supply and it provides that deep woodsy flavor so prevalent of the Fungi Kingdom when strained!



Folks, there is nothing so wonderful as to crack open a jar of mushroom flavored bone broth in the depths of winter...makes one believe in the promise of Spring. Season it with dried Morels and you have a special feast!


----------



## br5

Boiled Owl Eye said:


> Morels don’t grow around ramps now do they!


Yes, but ramps aren't host or anything. Kinda like May apples, both of these are abundant so finding morels around them is likely.


----------



## br5

Dtails said:


> Has anyone ever had problem with freezing morels?


I've tried all three methods, all involve zip lock freezer bags.
1) Rinse off freeze on cookie sheets and then put in bags
2) Dip in egg & milk and flour
3) Batter and fry partially

I think third method is best but also takes the most effort. Just my opinion.


----------



## Mother load

br5 said:


> I've tried all three methods, all involve zip lock freezer bags.
> 1) Rinse off freeze on cookie sheets and then put in bags
> 2) Dip in egg & milk and flour
> 3) Batter and fry partially
> 
> I think third method is best but also takes the most effort. Just my opinion.


Seen your ugly post about it being a bust season for you. Making a trip to MN? I gave two members detailed trips near me. Both different as to not hunt same area. I have a few more with enough left for me to find mine. I have one 300 acre trip I would like to share. Comes with a cost.do well Drop some at my mailbox.


----------



## br5

Anybody head down to SW Wisconsin to get early start to season. They've had the rain and normally come up a week earlier.


----------



## br5

Mother load said:


> Seen your ugly post about it being a bust season for you. Making a trip to MN? I gave two members detailed trips near me. Both different as to not hunt same area. I have a few more with enough left for me to find mine. I have one 300 acre trip I would like to share. Comes with a cost.do well Drop some at my mailbox.


Been coming up every year since 2009, have more spots to hunt than time. I first hunted up there in 86.
Thanks
Though


----------



## Mother load

Ok your welcome.It would take many people to hunt what I have scouted. Would love to show some fun finds with some. I'm sure you have seen them around here too. Need to go measure largest dead elm I have ever seen guessing at least 16 feet in circumstance old tractors. dump sights. And I'm not against you telling me of new spots for me to check.i love to help true morel enthusiast. I already have got back knowledge of other mushrooms plants etc. hope you fill your ........ Full.


----------



## birdbrain92

This year looks like it is going to be a good one. After this rain is over I'm expecting a huge pop. We will just haft to see though. Last year I found 12 pounds hunting by myself


----------



## Mother load

br5 said:


> Been coming up every year since 2009, have more spots to hunt than time. I first hunted up there in 86.
> Thanks
> Though


Not asking for your hot spots. More the tractor with a tree that has grown into it for 100 years the large trees.good views wild flowers animals etc. speaking of animals. What a great time after rains to walk slowly and quietly in the woods. Snuck up on turkeys today and we hunted just yards away for twenty minutes. Saw a fox and something with a fluffy white tail. Don't think it was a skunk but was not in a hurry to find out. Listening and identifying birds.flowers smells animal carcasses maybe an antler shed soon. All the things we love.


----------



## morchella ed

Inthewild said:


> I'm on the board in Eau Claire Wisconsin. Got that off my back. The waiting is the hardest part! Go get'em.


All tiny babies or any worth picking?


----------



## Dtails

br5 said:


> I've tried all three methods, all involve zip lock freezer bags.
> 1) Rinse off freeze on cookie sheets and then put in bags
> 2) Dip in egg & milk and flour
> 3) Batter and fry partially
> 
> I think third method is best but also takes the most effort. Just my opinion.


Thanks I will hopefully be able to try this method out


----------



## karoom

We are planning to make a trip to Iowa for two days but now I’m wondering if we should try Wisconsin instead. Anyone have any suggestions on where to go? We went to northeast Iowa last year, found a pound but it was early. Thanks!


----------



## Inthewild

morchella ed said:


> All tiny babies or any worth picking?


Babes. Picked one to show. Give them 3-4 days and will check then. Darn I'm hungry for Morels. Just thinking about it makes me want to swallow my tongue.


----------



## Mother load

Inthewild said:


> Babes. Picked one to show. Give them 3-4 days and will check then. Darn I'm hungry for Morels. Just thinking about it makes me want to swallow my tongue.


I hear you. Pheasant backs came nowhere near to quenching that desire.


----------



## Mother load

karoom said:


> We are planning to make a trip to Iowa for two days but now I’m wondering if we should try Wisconsin instead. Anyone have any suggestions on where to go? We went to northeast Iowa last year, found a pound but it was early. Thanks!


Might be able to help you in a few days.but then you probably won't need help. Think it's going to be a widespread find all at once with this year being what it is and the rain most got prompting the pop for a large area.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

karoom said:


> We are planning to make a trip to Iowa for two days but now I’m wondering if we should try Wisconsin instead. Anyone have any suggestions on where to go? We went to northeast Iowa last year, found a pound but it was early. Thanks!


nice to here from you. Oldelm is my connection, maybe he will pipe in


----------



## MN Morel Dude

Been on a 3-day Environmental Learning Center with my students and got home today. I couldn't resist checking a couple of trees on my neighbors mostly-southern-facing slope as I was probably the only one this forum hoping they wouldn't pop until I got back. Found 36 in an approximately 20 foot radius of one tree. Not real big but I cooked up about a third tonight and they were tasty! It's starting in Winona County! Gonna head back tomorrow after work for some serious searching tomorrow after work. What is the mushroom in the first pic?


----------



## Mother load

Wolf ridge? What part of state with find?


----------



## Achin4morelbacon

Hey everybody,
Just joined the forum. Heading down to st.james Friday the 11th, anybody had any luck in that area. I will be down there for work. Going out looking when I get off.


----------



## Mother load

Mother load said:


> Might be able to help you in a few days.but then you probably won't need help. Think it's going to be a widespread find all at once with this year being what it is and the rain most got prompting the pop for a large area.


I have been trying to set trooper up on a great potential. I have not heard back. I will scout again tomorrow. If I haven't heard from trooper it's yours.


----------



## MN Morel Dude

Winona is where I found them. The class trip was to Eagle Bluff by Lanesboro. Its the same type of set-up as Wolf Ridge. Believe me, I spent more time looking at the ground than at my students at times.


Mother load said:


> Wolf ridge? What part of state with find?


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

They are out, but small. Found about 15 of them < 1 inch in Hennepin Co. this evening. Didn't bother picking them but did cover'em with leaves


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Mother load said:


> I have been trying to set trooper up on a great potential. I have not heard back. I will scout again tomorrow. If I haven't heard from trooper it's yours.


Motherload thanks very much for the tips, I have scouted so many places I cannot get to all of them in a couple days. I have scouted the southern part a little, so I already got spots I have to recheck. Once again thanks for your generosity. I have not even found a pin In my area, but all my spots are holding great moister so It will not be long.


----------



## Alex Borgschatz

We struck out last night in the lake city/red wing area, lot of moisture and a lot of good signs. I think we’re still a day or two away, or just possibly a few hours of sunlight away. Anticipation is killing me, happy for those who’ve gotten on the board, jealous!!


----------



## MycoMania

Tick tock, tick tock....

Heading out to harvest ramps today, who knows, maybe I'll get lucky!


----------



## harvey lovejoy

Finished turkey hunt on Tuesday in Wabasha Co. Spent some time on Mon, Tues, and Wed morning looking for morels. Nothing!! Leeks are still way behind, didn't see pheasant back or fiddle head ferns. About half of the normal wild flowers are out. Looks like about another 4-6 days, then it should take off. Moisture conditions look great. Think the vegetation is going to make seeing them tough. Probably need to use a stick to move the stuff out of the way. The report of them near Lanesboro adds up with what I seen. Using the old Spring moves North at about 20 miles a day method, my hunting area is probably 3-4 days behind that area. Noticed some dandelions showing up and saw lilacs out in Rochester on the way home.


----------



## Mother load

karoom said:


> We are planning to make a trip to Iowa for two days but now I’m wondering if we should try Wisconsin instead. Anyone have any suggestions on where to go? We went to northeast Iowa last year, found a pound but it was early. Thanks!


Turn your pm feature on and I will send a detailed list.


----------



## Mother load

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Motherload thanks very much for the tips, I have scouted so many places I cannot get to all of them in a couple days. I have scouted the southern part a little, so I already got spots I have to recheck. Once again thanks for your generosity. I have not even found a pin In my area, but all my spots are holding great moister so It will not be long.


Thanks trooper. Just didn't want your vacation to be a bust.


----------



## Dtails

Has anyone had luck around the twin cities area yet?


----------



## stilz

Dtails said:


> Has anyone had luck around the twin cities area yet?


Yes, people are reporting finds in the metro. It's just the beginning so they're small yet. It's gonna be a good weekend though.


----------



## tommyjosh

Going to go out Friday Saturday Sunday gonna try southern Minnesota and then go to Iowa. Last week we went to Iowa and only found one little one. See how it is hopefully we don’t have to go to far south into Iowa.


----------



## Lisse Michaels

Mother load said:


> And just a side note about fire. It's just a joke I'm very law abiding.heck my last ticket was in Reagans first term. Now my fire department and I have had a dispute or two about what is a recreational fire. Seems I was wrong.


BAHA HA HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA... Mother load, you made me think of a story about my husband's father. I never met him, because he died 3 years before I arrived, but the stories I've heard about the man never fail to make me roar with laughter.

My hubby's family had a 1/4 section about an hour west of Winnipeg. Hubby's Dad loved to burn anything - deadfall, underbrush, the grass in the slough, the grass in the ditches - And in the spring he'd be out there doing his thing. 
As the story goes, one spring it was REALLY dry (a lot like this year) and his ditch fire got out of control. The poles for the power lines caught fire, and then the power lines hit the trees and bush underneath... and I don't think I need to explain further.

So my hubby had to call the volunteer fire department in town, they got it under control, thank God, but good old Dad had some explaining to do to Manitoba Hydro because the poles were half burned from the ground up. They had to replace 6 poles, and they wanted Dad to pay for it. 

Know what he said??? "I have no idea how that fire started. You think I did that? I'm damn near 75 years old. How the hell could I start a fire like that?" 

And he got away with it, too, because all his neighbors backed him up!!! LOLLLLLLLL


----------



## Lisse Michaels

stilz said:


> Yes, people are reporting finds in the metro. It's just the beginning so they're small yet. It's gonna be a good weekend though.


Yesssss! If all goes well, then I've got a week to 10 days until they pop here!! ***happy dance***


----------



## Blutters

Lisse Michaels said:


> BAHA HA HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA... Mother load, you made me think of a story about my husband's father. I never met him, because he died 3 years before I arrived, but the stories I've heard about the man never fail to make me roar with laughter.
> 
> My hubby's family had a 1/4 section about an hour west of Winnipeg. Hubby's Dad loved to burn anything - deadfall, underbrush, the grass in the slough, the grass in the ditches - And in the spring he'd be out there doing his thing.
> As the story goes, one spring it was REALLY dry (a lot like this year) and his ditch fire got out of control. The poles for the power lines caught fire, and then the power lines hit the trees and bush underneath... and I don't think I need to explain further.
> 
> So my hubby had to call the volunteer fire department in town, they got it under control, thank God, but good old Dad had some explaining to do to Manitoba Hydro because the poles were half burned from the ground up. They had to replace 6 poles, and they wanted Dad to pay for it.
> 
> Know what he said??? "I have no idea how that fire started. You think I did that? I'm damn near 75 years old. How the hell could I start a fire like that?"
> 
> And he got away with it, too, because all his neighbors backed him up!!! LOLLLLLLLL


Haha, he irresponsibly started a fire and got lucky that nobody was hurt and he damaged property. That's hilarious if you are a psychopath.


----------



## Mother load

No morels today.maybe I'm to distracted. But not everyday do I see a birch tree nearly 8ft in circumference a half dead elm 16 ft a new dump sight old machinery.dead animals well that's daily.


----------



## Mother load

And my favorite.


----------



## harvey lovejoy

Why does my name now show up on my posts when in previous years my alias always was used? Not that I give a rats ass, cause I'm not ashamed of my name, and I'm not on facebook for anyone to harass me or whatever. Got no money so they won't want steal my ID. Just want to keep track of the morel progress. Not a social BS'er like most of the people who post here.


----------



## Mother load

Blutters said:


> Haha, he irresponsibly started a fire and got lucky that nobody was hurt and he damaged property. That's hilarious if you are a psychopath.


Glad you were not around when I had boat,bus,tire,barn,pallet fires. I did however use a safety match. All in an attempt to promote morel growth by the way.


----------



## tundraking

Lisse Michaels said:


> BAHA HA HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA... Mother load, you made me think of a story about my husband's father. I never met him, because he died 3 years before I arrived, but the stories I've heard about the man never fail to make me roar with laughter.
> 
> My hubby's family had a 1/4 section about an hour west of Winnipeg. Hubby's Dad loved to burn anything - deadfall, underbrush, the grass in the slough, the grass in the ditches - And in the spring he'd be out there doing his thing.
> As the story goes, one spring it was REALLY dry (a lot like this year) and his ditch fire got out of control. The poles for the power lines caught fire, and then the power lines hit the trees and bush underneath... and I don't think I need to explain further.
> 
> So my hubby had to call the volunteer fire department in town, they got it under control, thank God, but good old Dad had some explaining to do to Manitoba Hydro because the poles were half burned from the ground up. They had to replace 6 poles, and they wanted Dad to pay for it.
> 
> Know what he said??? "I have no idea how that fire started. You think I did that? I'm damn near 75 years old. How the hell could I start a fire like that?"
> 
> And he got away with it, too, because all his neighbors backed him up!!! LOLLLLLLLL



LOL! Too funny! Thanks for the laugh! And I work for a power company...


----------



## tundraking

Heading up to Itasca tomorrow for 4 days. Mostly fishing, but I'm definitely going to take a couple hikes. I know its a ways north, but we're very behind here and from what I've seen and heard, spring up there may actually be ahead of here. And since blacks like it a bit colder, who knows... 
Anyone from up that way? How is spring progressing from your point of view?


----------



## Old Elm

Blutters said:


> Haha, he irresponsibly started a fire and got lucky that nobody was hurt and he damaged property. That's hilarious if you are a psychopath.


Blutter, just RELAX & go peddal your morals somewhere .... deep in the buckthorn.


----------



## MN Morel Dude

Going to head out on a southern slope right after work and see what happens. Last night I may have hit on one rogue tree. I wish morels would act normal...no, I'm glad they don't. Let's keep it a little tougher to discourage the masses!


----------



## Mother load

Old elm. A few questions about your black morel hunting trip. Can't believe they portage well. Do you dry some or just eat. You said you have been there many times. Every year is different as far as bugs go. Do you remember the cattipiller years? They were released to fight something. Couldn't eat oatmeal without one in it. New to permethrin. Seems I would spray tent inside and out and well everything. Do you?


----------



## doobnshroom

Spent some time out in the woods on Monday close to Northfield. Soil temps were low but the sun felt nice. Found some baby ramps in the valley I was poking around in. Someone above mentioned fiddleheads...I want some of those!

I'll be out tomorrow. Maybe hit up Murphy-Hanrehan or something


----------



## Old Elm

Mother load said:


> Old elm. A few questions about your black morel hunting trip. Can't believe they portage well. Do you dry some or just eat. You said you have been there many times. Every year is different as far as bugs go. Do you remember the cattipiller years? They were released to fight something. Couldn't eat oatmeal without one in it. New to permethrin. Seems I would spray tent inside and out and well everything. Do you?


Dry & eat. Pack em out in cardboard boxes. We don't permethrin the tent! Never had a issue with ticks in there & just live with the mosquitoes.
The only thing that drives me nuts is if the deer flies are bad on portages!!


----------



## shedberg123

Checking last years hot tree here in Southeastern MN; nothing yet. Re-checking this weekend


----------



## Lisse Michaels

Blutters said:


> Haha, he irresponsibly started a fire and got lucky that nobody was hurt and he damaged property. That's hilarious if you are a psychopath.


I guess I must be a psychopath, then, because I find the story funny!


----------



## Sitka

Hey everyone. I'm new to the site brown not new to the hunt. Looking for people to maybe hunt with. Been watch the posts for awhile now, good information. Thanks all. BTW I'm a mesh bagger. Lol


----------



## AIM

Mother load said:


> New to permethrin. Seems I would spray tent inside and out and well everything. Do you?


Be careful with permethrin. It works well but is poisonous to cats and aquatic animals as well as many other insects which are not pests to humans like ticks etc.

Ive found mixing essential oils to work the best in all my recent hiking years and the smells can be somewhat pleasant to hippie-ish lol. 

Good luck to all in their hunting! Hope to see a few pop in the north metro by Sat. Have yet to find my own honey hole but still a blast to look.


----------



## Kimmer

New here as well. Started hunting during last summer and got lucky with chanterelles and a few hens. Hoping to add morels to the mix 

And if anyone has suggestions on where to hunt, much appreciated.


----------



## twisted minds

MN Morel Dude said:


> Been on a 3-day Environmental Learning Center with my students and got home today. I couldn't resist checking a couple of trees on my neighbors mostly-southern-facing slope as I was probably the only one this forum hoping they wouldn't pop until I got back. Found 36 in an approximately 20 foot radius of one tree. Not real big but I cooked up about a third tonight and they were tasty! It's starting in Winona County! Gonna head back tomorrow after work for some serious searching tomorrow after work. What is the mushroom in the first pic?
> View attachment 6779
> View attachment 6780
> View attachment 6781


The first pic looks like it could be a trametes versicolor, a "turkey tail mushroom". A common bracket mushroom in the polypore family. Congrats on the morel find, and good to hear you are helping today's youth, educating and helping with appreciating the magnificient outdoors.


----------



## AIM

We are waiting mother....


----------



## Jesskunkinaround

Soil temp is 55° near St. Peter. And dandelions have joined the party. Made ramp butter today! I thought you only ate the bulbs, until I found this butter recipe. The leaves are just as nutritious! Checked a few asparagus spots and nothing there either.


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye

Lisse Michaels said:


> I guess I must be a psychopath, then, because I find the story funny!


I love hearing stories about funny stuff folks did, thank you for telling us. It’s part of who we are & builds character.


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye

AIM said:


> We are waiting mother....
> View attachment 6865


Ummmm...... So like what are we looking at hear?


----------



## Mother load

For sale. Pheasant backs. Reasonably priced (free) tried in butter bacon grease minced in a burger. Just not for me. Bone broth soup sounds good. Just not willing to put that much effort in. Senior moment but someone said just order pizza. For me I will agree.


----------



## AIM

Boiled Owl Eye said:


> Ummmm...... So like what are we looking at hear?


Here are the hopes and dreams lol.


----------



## MycoMania

Kimmer said:


> New here as well. Started hunting during last summer and got lucky with chanterelles and a few hens. Hoping to add morels to the mix
> 
> And if anyone has suggestions on where to hunt, much appreciated.


The woods!  What part of the state are you in?


----------



## MycoMania

AIM said:


> We are waiting mother....
> View attachment 6865


That elm looks promising! Picked about 20 pounds of freaking ramps today, saw lots of babies. We are just days away!


----------



## MayMotherload

It's looking like my week off from work will coincide perfectly with morels this year. I never get too excited until Mothers Day regardless of what I hear from others, looks like my #1 indicator will be here soon, fully leaved trees.


----------



## Old Elm

shedberg123 said:


> Checking last years hot tree here in Southeastern MN; nothing yet. Re-checking this weekend


Ok, sounds good.


----------



## Old Elm

MayMotherload said:


> It's looking like my week off from work will coincide perfectly with morels this year. I never get too excited until Mothers Day regardless of what I hear from others, looks like my #1 indicator will be here soon, fully leaved trees.


Well enjoy & good luck.


----------



## Old Elm

Kimmer said:


> New here as well. Started hunting during last summer and got lucky with chanterelles and a few hens. Hoping to add morels to the mix
> 
> And if anyone has suggestions on where to hunt, much appreciated.


Glad you posted, good luck to you this delayed season.


----------



## MycoMania

Jesskunkinaround said:


> Soil temp is 55° near St. Peter. And dandelions have joined the party. Made ramp butter today! I thought you only ate the bulbs, until I found this butter recipe. The leaves are just as nutritious! Checked a few asparagus spots and nothing there either.


I love tossing the leaves into a salad, adds a little bite.


----------



## Blutters

Boiled Owl Eye said:


> I love hearing stories about funny stuff folks did, thank you for telling us. It’s part of who we are & builds character.


Let's be clear, I think we have much to learn from everybody, including our elders. 
But also being clear, that story could have, and in similar cases has, gone very differently and causes tremendous damage. 
I know this is a morel page, but message boards are a great place to actually share and grow things, as opposed to the vapid, selfish and quickly fleeting nature of Facebook, Instagram, etc, so I pose the question, what's so not funny about the story. 
Let me ask this: what if instead of the fire it was someone standing out at their farm with a hunting rifle. And they love to just shoot that gun, and if their are no targets well then he randomly points that gun and just fires away. So one hits a house, or worse, and when the law come 'round nobody saw or heard nothin. Dang sheriff all poking up in our business and the neighbors are scared of, or fond of, ole billy the drunk gun lover so they got nuthin to say to nobody. To boot billy says "I couldn't have shot your car/house/worse from here, I can't see half a mile away. 

Things change, the world gets better. It's ok to have found that story charming, but I remember a time when people, my young self included, would tune in every week to watch the Cosby show. 
Anyway, be the change, homies.


----------



## Mother load

Blutters said:


> Let's be clear, I think we have much to learn from everybody, including our elders.
> But also being clear, that story could have, and in similar cases has, gone very differently and causes tremendous damage.
> I know this is a morel page, but message boards are a great place to actually share and grow things, as opposed to the vapid, selfish and quickly fleeting nature of Facebook, Instagram, etc, so I pose the question, what's so not funny about the story.
> Let me ask this: what if instead of the fire it was someone standing out at their farm with a hunting rifle. And they love to just shoot that gun, and if their are no targets well then he randomly points that gun and just fires away. So one hits a house, or worse, and when the law come 'round nobody saw or heard nothin. Dang sheriff all poking up in our business and the neighbors are scared of, or fond of, ole billy the drunk gun lover so they got nuthin to say to nobody. To boot billy says "I couldn't have shot your car/house/worse from here, I can't see half a mile away.
> 
> Things change, the world gets better. It's ok to have found that story charming, but I remember a time when people, my young self included, would tune in every week to watch the Cosby show.
> Anyway, be the change, homies.


So are you asking what would happen if a frogs ass wasn't water tight? Anyhow. How many going out in the rain hunting tomorrow? Guessing most.


----------



## Sitka

I'll be out for a look


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Old Elm said:


> Blutter, just RELAX & go peddal your morals somewhere .... deep in the buckthorn.


story kind of reminded me of watching a old black and white comedy film, the sense of humor was quite different then.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Well I woke up Yesterday early, headed south for awhile, had plans to check a remote area. I could not was flooded out. Headed straight south. A lot of nice elms, soil temp ok, but 54, 55, with no flowering dandelions, no Jack in the pulpits. Headed east, things looking better, but not good enough. Ended up in Winona, that place is gorgeous. Never been there, foliage great. But got there kind of late, didnt do that much looking around. Heading back to St. Paul to cut through cities. Rush hour,OMG. Stop go, stop go, how can people do this every day, I guess you get used to it. OOPS, wrong turn, I am in the city of MPLS now, OMG OMG ( one more) OMG. Had to wait 4 sets of lights just to get on freeway. Oh and the idiot light that said you need gas I ignored now it just has dashes instead of how many miles you have left. But the dog and I got through it and ended up safe at home. Here I am again posting in the middle of the night because I get up so early, hike all day and get so tired I cannot keep my eyes open. Mother load I did drive through Red Wing, I said damm, I never thought I would be down here. Looking at all the bluffs and all the Morels that do not get picked kind of puts the mesh, plastic bag debate to rest. If you live in a bluff area dont worry about using plastic bags, looking at all the hills places that never get touched. But if you pick in a flat land use mesh bags, mabey this is the end of the bag debate. I dont think so, ha. I believe in key indicators, I think that can change every year. (except dandelions) This year I vote for the winner of key indicators(drum roll) The jack in the pulpit. So if your lucky to spot a morel look around to see if there is any jacks, I would appreciate that. Good luck every one.


----------



## Happyplace

Sitka said:


> Hey everyone. I'm new to the site brown not new to the hunt. Looking for people to maybe hunt with. Been watch the posts for awhile now, good information. Thanks all. BTW I'm a mesh bagger. Lol


----------



## Happyplace

Sitka,
Where you located? I would enjoy a little company in searching for the mighty morel. In Stillwater area.


----------



## Lisse Michaels

Blutters said:


> Let's be clear, I think we have much to learn from everybody, including our elders.
> But also being clear, that story could have, and in similar cases has, gone very differently and causes tremendous damage.
> I know this is a morel page, but message boards are a great place to actually share and grow things, as opposed to the vapid, selfish and quickly fleeting nature of Facebook, Instagram, etc, so I pose the question, what's so not funny about the story.
> Let me ask this: what if instead of the fire it was someone standing out at their farm with a hunting rifle. And they love to just shoot that gun, and if their are no targets well then he randomly points that gun and just fires away. So one hits a house, or worse, and when the law come 'round nobody saw or heard nothin. Dang sheriff all poking up in our business and the neighbors are scared of, or fond of, ole billy the drunk gun lover so they got nuthin to say to nobody. To boot billy says "I couldn't have shot your car/house/worse from here, I can't see half a mile away.
> 
> Things change, the world gets better. It's ok to have found that story charming, but I remember a time when people, my young self included, would tune in every week to watch the Cosby show.
> Anyway, be the change, homies.


Blutters I am so deeply sorry if the story about my dead father-in-law offended you because of what could have happened but actually didn’t. 

Have yourself a wonderful morel season, and I hope you don’t get bitten by too many wood ticks up there on your moral high horse, homie!

P.S. - I never was a fan of Bill Cosby or the Cosby show. Always thought the man was a creep. But if you tuned in weekly because you thought he was funny, good for you!


----------



## MycoMania




----------



## MycoMania

No idea why the first pic is showing up 3 times...cannot remove it either. Sorry folks.


----------



## tommyjosh

Couple of photos from the mn facebook page


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

MycoMania said:


> View attachment 6885
> View attachment 6886
> View attachment 6885
> View attachment 6886
> View attachment 6887
> View attachment 6888
> View attachment 6889
> View attachment 6890


yea, any morels tho


----------



## Lisse Michaels

Wishing you all a successful weekend! I hope your boxes, baskets, pails, canoes, backpacks, and bags (paper, mesh or plastic) are full to overflowing, and that you all stumble into the honey-holes of your dreams!! 

I can’t wait to see and hear all your stories. Good luck, everyone!


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Lisse Michaels said:


> Wishing you all a successful weekend! I hope your boxes, baskets, pails, canoes, backpacks, and bags (paper, mesh or plastic) are full to overflowing, and that you all stumble into the honey-holes of your dreams!!
> 
> I can’t wait to see and hear all your stories. Good luck, everyone!


You too Lisse Michaels


----------



## Mother load

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> story kind of reminded me of watching a old black and white comedy film, the sense of humor was quite different then.


Too funny. Read this and instantly in my mind I visioned it as a Mayberry episode.with blutters being Barney fife. thanks trooper.


----------



## AIM

So rain that was coming has kind of been a flop in N. Metro. The cooler temps are nice but Sat. looking dry now.  might pop out for a bit this afternoon and see what is going on. . .


----------



## stilz

AIM said:


> So rain that was coming has kind of been a flop in N. Metro. The cooler temps are nice but Sat. looking dry now.  might pop out for a bit this afternoon and see what is going on. . .


Come to the south metro. Plenty of moisture down here.


----------



## Benelli

Well, my birthday is next Friday, May 18th. That was the day my wife and I found about 160 on a drizzly day. I'm in the Wyoming area.


----------



## Mother load

Jesskunkinaround said:


> Soil temp is 55° near St. Peter. And dandelions have joined the party. Made ramp butter today! I thought you only ate the bulbs, until I found this butter recipe. The leaves are just as nutritious! Checked a few asparagus spots and nothing there either.


If you have a large asparagus patch try piling leafs about 3 feet high in fall. After last snowfall of spring remove pile.(blizzard came after for me this year) speeds them up by a few weeks. Try some pre emerging whites as well.


----------



## Sitka

Happyplace said:


> Sitka,
> Where you located? I would enjoy a little company in searching for the mighty morel. In Stillwater area.


I am 10 east of Mankato


----------



## MN Morel Dude

The last two days in Winona I found 46 small to medium greys in pretty much one area. I believe it to be a rogue hit because on the second day I walked the whole southern slope and found nothing other than around that one tree. That tree happens to be in an area that is a little more open and receives more sun. The slope is not loaded with elm but last year we hit on 10 or so trees so I'm guessing the next warm up may bring the main load. I'm hoping...I'm begging!


----------



## Dtails

Just got done checking a few spots Northeast cities nothing. But the area looks promising. Someone mentioned the 20 miles a day so hopefully next week I'll have to check again... Short 40 mile trip back home now


----------



## LoHaze

Went out today with my 2 girls ( 4 & 2) and checked one of my spots in the cities. Found about 12 babies, left them all except for the one that my 4 year old knocked over. I told her she could put it in her nature treasure box, an old printers drawer we hung on the wall for our nature treasures we find. We picked a few ramps instead, both girls love morels and ramps! Trying to get them started young , I just started hunting morels about 6 years ago


----------



## MycoMania

LoHaze said:


> Went out today with my 2 girls ( 4 & 2) and checked one of my spots in the cities. Found about 12 babies, left them all except for the one that my 4 year old knocked over. I told her she could put it in her nature treasure box, an old printers drawer we hung on the wall for our nature treasures we find. We picked a few ramps instead, both girls love morels and ramps! Trying to get them started young , I just started hunting morels about 6 years ago


Fun times, my girls are 10 and 11 now, will be accompanying me on their first "serious" hunt this year.


----------



## Mother load

Shout out to btzetzl50 for the hike and picking some fiddle heads for me. Great company great time. Thanks


----------



## Achin4morelbacon

I was in st.james today, lots of elms, didn't find any morels. Two small pheasant backs that I left, but that is it.


----------



## AIM

No chance to get out tonight but tomorrow AM there is hope!


----------



## AIM

MycoMania said:


> Fun times, my girls are 10 and 11 now, will be accompanying me on their first "serious" hunt this year.


Nice taking a buddy and his girl out tomorrow as well. Would have loved it as a kid hunting all over lol. Anyone find a snipe?


----------



## Mother load

Made a fiddle head monster tonight. My 8 year old daughter loved them so much she was picking them off my plate. Our first time eating them. Won't be the last.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Mother load said:


> Made a fiddle head monster tonight. My 8 year old daughter loved them so much she was picking them off my plate. Our first time eating them. Won't be the last.


went to my north side fiddle head spot and its almost too late, was surprised. Glad you liked the fiddle heads


----------



## Mother load

Glad I had an experienced forager to show me right and wrong. Many of the fiddle heads were past prime. But enough for a meal was found.


----------



## john w. yoakum

ive never heard of fiddlehead mushroons...do you have a picture of those ?


----------



## Mother load

Oh the student has become the teacher. Actually go to page 32 stilz has a great photo.not a mushroom. Much to learn even for me after 30 years of hunting morels only. Have to say it's even more fun foraging if you have other species and edible plants to hunt.


----------



## Achin4morelbacon

john w. yoakum said:


> ive never heard of fiddlehead mushroons...do you have a picture of those ?


Fiddle heads are a fern, ostrich fern. They are called fiddle heads when they are young and emerging from the ground because they resemble the neck of a fiddle.


----------



## Achin4morelbacon

Mother load said:


> Oh the student has become the teacher. Actually go to page 32 stilz has a great photo.not a mushroom. Much to learn even for me after 30 years of hunting morels only. Have to say it's even more fun foraging if you have other species and edible plants to hunt.


Definitely, ramps are out or will be soon. I like small pheasant back in moderation. Hen of the woods soon, tons of stuff. Also, have you ever had cattail roots? They are pretty good too! Tons of mushrooms to get. Check out this guy on YouTube, he is wicked smart on mushrooms and wild edibles. His channel isicalled "learn your land" I am continuing to learn more and more, and it is becoming an addiction!


----------



## john w. yoakum

Mother load said:


> Oh the student has become the teacher. Actually go to page 32 stilz has a great photo.not a mushroom. Much to learn even for me after 30 years of hunting morels only. Have to say it's even more fun foraging if you have other species and edible plants to hunt.





Mother load said:


> Oh the student has become the teacher. Actually go to page 32 stilz has a great photo.not a mushroom. Much to learn even for me after 30 years of hunting morels only. Have to say it's even more fun foraging if you have other species and edible plants to hunt.


ok thanks


----------



## Mother load

Achin4morelbacon said:


> Definitely, ramps are out or will be soon. I like small pheasant back in moderation. Hen of the woods soon, tons of stuff. Also, have you ever had cattail roots? They are pretty good too! Tons of mushrooms to get. Check out this guy on YouTube, he is wicked smart on mushrooms and wild edibles. His channel isicalled "learn your land" I am continuing to learn more and more, and it is becoming an addiction!


I have tried cattail roots. Another edible you need to pick in season.seen ramps for a few weeks. Pheasant backs A wise man once said just order a pizza (mentioned twice. Need to go back and find who) hen of woods and other summer finds going to hopefully catch up with betetzl50 for more education on them. And I agree with the addiction of it. Been almost 30 years since I studied this hard.no matter how much you know everyone knows something you don't.


----------



## AIM

Pretty dry and just feels early around my area north of 694. Not much for any fungi but the hunt is on!


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

Mother load said:


> For sale. Pheasant backs. Reasonably priced (free) tried in butter bacon grease minced in a burger. Just not for me. Bone broth soup sounds good. Just not willing to put that much effort in. Senior moment but someone said just order pizza. For me I will agree.


Same. I ate a few young ones this morning I found Friday evening just to taste them as I see them all the time. The texture was decent but the flavor was so-so. Not something I'd go walking miles and miles for. 

Morels on the other hand. Holy shit, once I tasted a nice, meaty one sautéed in butter and garlic there was no going back. I have to find them ALL!


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

Mother load said:


> Made a fiddle head monster tonight. My 8 year old daughter loved them so much she was picking them off my plate. Our first time eating them. Won't be the last.


I picked about two dozen fiddleheads today. Haven't tried them before so what's a good way to cook them? Butter and garlic? I read from the Forager Chef Alan Bergo that it's good to blanch them for a couple minutes like you would with asparagus to soften them a bit.


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

Found a few morels today in a spot from last year near a massive dead cottonwood. Again, they were tiny so I just took one that was already knocked over and left the rest. 

It's nice to be finding them but I hate to leave them alone


----------



## Mother load

i_heart_shrooms said:


> I picked about two dozen fiddleheads today. Haven't tried them before so what's a good way to cook them? Butter and garlic? I read from the Forager Chef Alan Bergo that it's good to blanch them for a couple minutes like you would with asparagus to soften them a bit.


Have to say sautéed in butter and garlic was I hit for my family. Just make sure you have fiddle heads. Not sure if you've seen post earlier but page 32 stilz has a great photo to indentify


----------



## shedberg123

Found some small ones just popped southeastern MN by La Crescent; this one was knocked over by a deer so took it. Going to be real good in about a week.....


----------



## br5

tommyjosh said:


> Couple of photos from the mn facebook page


Hate to see a sack full of little greys like that.


----------



## br5

Hunted in the rain on Friday. Temps never broke 45. Walked 4-3/4 miles and found maybe 5 elms holding shrooms. Nothing bigger than my thumb. Left all of them and drove home for Mothers day. Great day to enjoy woods. Still this thinking it going to be a banner year.


----------



## MN Morel Dude

i_heart_shrooms said:


> I picked about two dozen fiddleheads today. Haven't tried them before so what's a good way to cook them? Butter and garlic? I read from the Forager Chef Alan Bergo that it's good to blanch them for a couple minutes like you would with asparagus to soften them a bit.


This year I roasted my fiddleheads. Tossed them in a little garlic olive oil and added salt and pepper. Roasted for 30 minutes at 400 degrees. Tasted good. Got the recipe off the interweb.


----------



## Achin4morelbacon

Mother load said:


> I have tried cattail roots. Another edible you need to pick in season.seen ramps for a few weeks. Pheasant backs A wise man once said just order a pizza (mentioned twice. Need to go back and find who) hen of woods and other summer finds going to hopefully catch up with betetzl50 for more education on them. And I agree with the addiction of it. Been almost 30 years since I studied this hard.no matter how much you know everyone knows something you don't.


Also, lobster mushrooms are great, I pick them when I am grouse hunting, same with chanterelles, I could fill a semi with chanterelles and lobsters. Lobsters are the easiest to find.


----------



## Achin4morelbacon




----------



## Achin4morelbacon

Achin4morelbacon said:


> View attachment 7080


That is my dad holding a solid lobster.


----------



## Achin4morelbacon

Another good shrooms. Comb tooth


----------



## Mycelium Master

Hi All,

Had a nice light rain here today in Chatfield, temperature was a little on the low side at ~46 degrees, but I'm thinking it's about time to see about some of those tasty Grey Morels, I know a few spots that produce early.

Although I had been keeping a casual eye on my mushroom garden so far this year, today in the rain, I decided to set up the dunk tank. Lo and behold, I found that a few Shiitake mushroom were fruiting, I didn't notice them before as most of them were fruiting from the bottom of the logs! Sneaky buggers! Ended up with almost 3 pounds of bug free mushrooms. Game on!

The first salvo of Shiitakes are cooked as such:

Clean 'em and remove the stems.

Preheat the oven to 300 degrees. Grab the toasted sesame oil and low sodium soy sauce (you can use coconut aminos and sole salt for as a flavor variation) whisk it until frothy and adjust to taste. Note, the soy sauce flavor will intensify so be sure not to get too salty. Rub the mixture on each cap twice, or more, to get the seasoning on the outside of the caps, then using a basting brush, lightly paint the gills with the mixture. Place on a baking sheet and pop into the oven.

After about 10 minutes, every time you pass by the oven, open the door and take a sniff. Your mouth will know when they are done, you will start to salivate! Eat 'em hot!
Yum...

Note in the pics the donko style caps on a few of the Shiitakes, this the caused because the cap becomes dry somewhat and then humid weather comes and the mushroom grows causing the caps to crack. Makes 'em cool looking, never noticed any difference in taste.

Best of luck on your forays this season!















MM


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Mycelium Master said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Had a nice light rain here today in Chatfield, temperature was a little on the low side at ~46 degrees, but I'm thinking it's about time to see about some of those tasty Grey Morels, I know a few spots that produce early.
> 
> Although I had been keeping a casual eye on my mushroom garden so far this year, today in the rain, I decided to set up the dunk tank. Lo and behold, I found that a few Shiitake mushroom were fruiting, I didn't notice them before as most of them were fruiting from the bottom of the logs! Sneaky buggers! Ended up with almost 3 pounds of bug free mushrooms. Game on!
> 
> The first salvo of Shiitakes are cooked as such:
> 
> Clean 'em and remove the stems.
> 
> Preheat the oven to 300 degrees. Grab the toasted sesame oil and low sodium soy sauce (you can use coconut aminos and sole salt for as a flavor variation) whisk it until frothy and adjust to taste. Note, the soy sauce flavor will intensify so be sure not to get too salty. Rub the mixture on each cap twice, or more, to get the seasoning on the outside of the caps, then using a basting brush, lightly paint the gills with the mixture. Place on a baking sheet and pop into the oven. Good stuff Mycelium Master, always wanted to do that.
> 
> After about 10 minutes, every time you pass by the oven, open the door and take a sniff. Your mouth will know when they are done, you will start to salivate! Eat 'em hot!
> Yum...
> 
> Note in the pics the donko style caps on a few of the Shiitakes, this the caused because the cap becomes dry somewhat and then humid weather comes and the mushroom grows causing the caps to crack. Makes 'em cool looking, never noticed any difference in taste.
> 
> Best of luck on your forays this season!
> View attachment 7082
> View attachment 7083
> 
> MM


 Good stuff Mycelium Master, always wanted to do that


----------



## MycoMania

Achin4morelbacon said:


> View attachment 7080


Jealous, I have no luck with Lobsters out here west of Mankato.


----------



## MycoMania

tommyjosh said:


> Couple of photos from the mn facebook page


Infanticide!


----------



## br5

Achin4morelbacon said:


> Also, lobster mushrooms are great, I pick them when I am grouse hunting, same with chanterelles, I could fill a semi with chanterelles and lobsters. Lobsters are the easiest to find.


How do you rate chanerelles compared to morels for taste?


----------



## Achin4morelbacon

br5 said:


> How do you rate chanerelles compared to morels for taste?


I personally like morels way better. Chanterelles are not bad, lots of people love them. I have more experience with cooking the morels. Those comb tooth taste just like king crab. They are awesome.


----------



## mntammy

I prefer morels over any other mushroom. The comb tooth is second!


----------



## btetzl50

Mother load said:


> Shout out to btzetzl50 for the hike and picking some fiddle heads for me. Great company great time. Thanks


Thanks Mother Load! It was great to meet another hunter and get out in the woods! Glad you enjoyed the fiddleheads!


----------



## Mother load

Here's to hoping they pop today for all the mothers out there. 
Happy Mother's Day.


----------



## MycoMania

br5 said:


> How do you rate chanerelles compared to morels for taste?


I like them just as much myself, they have kind of a nutty flavor as opposed to the meatiness of a morel. The fact they grow in the same places year after year is also a bonus.


----------



## Dtails

My find today


----------



## Mother load

Dtails said:


> My find today


Just walk away lol


----------



## Achin4morelbacon

Robbinsdale mn just now, they are starting.


----------



## Dtails

Mother load said:


> Just walk away lol


It's a little bigger than I like but there's smaller ones coming up


----------



## danvanhorn

Confirm morels found on south slopes today. Small up to 2", 3/4 lb. In clusters, even by older dead elms. Soil temp range high/low 50/62 F. TC, Henn cty, South suburbs. Only 3 weeks later than last year, in same location. Might be GOOD picking for a short while. Happy hunting to all.


----------



## br5

Achin4morelbacon said:


> Another good shrooms. Comb tooth
> View attachment 7081


Look similar to lions mane. Taste about the same?


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

Achin4morelbacon said:


> That is my dad holding a solid lobster.


Lobsters are a lot of fun to find because they're so alien looking and they stick out like a sore thumb


----------



## br5

Not sure how many of you keep a mushroom dairy, but this yr is following pattern of 2013, except with more rain, which is never a bad thing. We found them on SW slopes that year and all in it was my best year lbs. wise.


----------



## br5

Not sure how many of you keep a mushroom dairy, but this yr is following pattern of 2013, except with more rain, which is never a bad thing. We found them on SW slopes that year and all in it was my best year lbs. wise.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

I will definetly have to check some of my southern slopes soon. With mothersday being today it is going to be very hard to have a chance to get out into the woods. I also think br5 might be right with his pattern philosophy. I dont document notes on paper, just in my head. Good luck to all.


----------



## AIM

No luck again today for about 2 hours. Couple spots with tons of dead elm and new/old growth but nada.  had high hopes for these spots but never searched there b4 so who knows... Someone has them in their backyard nearby each season but that doesnt mean much as we all know.


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

AIM said:


> No luck again today for about 2 hours. Couple spots with tons of dead elm and new/old growth but nada.  had high hopes for these spots but never searched there b4 so who knows... Someone has them in their backyard nearby each season but that doesnt mean much as we all know.


I feel ya man. I found a spot that had tons of dead and dying elms around but not a single morel. Frustrating! I can only guess why they organism wasn't growing in the area (soil acidity was too high, trees were all too far gone, too early, etc..).


----------



## Mycelium Master

Checked a few spots for Morels this morning and nada. I'm going to head over to another spot with a nice southern exposure later this afternoon...keeping my fingers crossed. I think this week is going to be ideal with a little heat.

On Lobster mushrooms:

I first found out about these when taking the mushroom identification course with the Minnesota Mycology Society, and instantly became fascinated by its life cycle. The Lobster fungus is actually parasitic to another species of mushroom that is not regularly eaten. It cannibalizes and deforms the original mushroom, imparting a unique flavor and makes it edible. The Lobster fungus apparently hides out in the soil and when the host mushroom pushes up it attacks the host mushroom, so for Lobsters to exist you need two fungi present and interacting...weird huh? I have not found any locally near Chatfield but have not seriously looked for them either. I could see taking a road trip when they are in season but would have to study up on their habitat further.

From Wikipedia:

"The Lobster mushroom, Hypomyces lactifluorum, contrary to its common name, is not a mushroom, but rather a parasitic ascomycete fungus that grows on certain species of mushrooms, turning them a reddish orange color that resembles the outer shell of a cooked lobster. H. lactifluorum specifically attacks members of the genera Lactarius and Lactifluus (milk-caps), and Russula (brittlegills), such as Russula brevipes and Lactifluus piperatus in North America. At maturity, H. lactifluorum thoroughly covers its host, rendering it unidentifiable. Lobster mushrooms are widely eaten and enjoyed; they are commercially marketed and are commonly found in some large grocery stores. They have a seafood-like flavor and a firm, dense texture."

Best of luck your forays this year.

MM


----------



## MycoMania

Yeah I just don't get the right types of Russulas or Lactarius around here, I need to head to farther East. I use up so much vacation time for Morels every year it just hasn't panned out yet. From what I was taught they'll appear from mid summer through late fall, so the window of opportunity is huge.


----------



## Achin4morelbacon

br5 said:


> Look similar to lions mane. Taste about the same?


I think they are also called lions mane, but I cannot find a source to verify. Lions mane kinda hang off trees, where these kinda bloom out.


----------



## MycoMania

Achin4morelbacon said:


> I think they are also called lions mane, but I cannot find a source to verify. Lions mane kinda hang off trees, where these kinda bloom out.


They are all Hericium, there are several subspecies with different morphology. They are all really tasty, and apparently have some nueroprotective properties from what Ive read.


----------



## Mother load

Honeydew list.breakfast in bed. Go to store and buy 50 bags of mulch 200$ in plants cut grass plant a garden. Went and picked a bouquet of wild flowers. About to cook steak and lobster..was told I promised morels on Mother's Day. Off for a quick hailmary hike. Bet I get socks for Father's Day.


----------



## Achin4morelbacon

MycoMania said:


> They are all Hericium, there are several subspecies with different morphology. They are all really tasty, and apparently have some nueroprotective properties from what Ive read.


Yep, you are right. Idk if lions mane grows in MN.


----------



## MayMotherload

Went out today, no morels but did score some dryads saddles. I'm guessing another week for yellows, I have a giig gray spot I haven't checked yet.


----------



## Mother load

Well let me just say this.large portabelas are damn tasty on the grill too. Yes I wiffed again.


----------



## AIM

i_heart_shrooms said:


> I feel ya man. I found a spot that had tons of dead and dying elms around but not a single morel. Frustrating! I can only guess why they organism wasn't growing in the area (soil acidity was too high, trees were all too far gone, too early, etc..).


Yeah you never know.. The biggest yellow ive found like 7inches was off a random walking spot under some trees which had been cut but never found another single one in that same area. It is so weird but fun lol.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Achin4morelbacon said:


> I think they are also called lions mane, but I cannot find a source to verify. Lions mane kinda hang off trees, where these kinda bloom out.


3 types of lions mane. I found 2 out of the 3. Have not found the classic lions mane. They do taste like lobster a little.


----------



## Achin4morelbacon

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> 3 types of lions mane. I found 2 out of the 3. Have not found the classic lions mane. They do taste like lobster a little.


Comb tooth is the only one I have had. It is not a lions mane. It looks like a coral mushroom. They are delicious. Would love to find some lions mane.


----------



## Bruddave

Out today for a couple hours south of rochester area. No morels, plenty of pheasant back. Harvested a few prime ones, sauteed in butter with garlic and onions. Salted and peppered, splash of worshtishire and voila. Ate with New York strips on charcoal making a delectible, if morel-less, mother's day.


----------



## AIM

Couldn't find any morels so settled for some $ea. With steaks for momz...

Cheers to all the moms!


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Achin4morelbacon said:


> Comb tooth is the only one I have had. It is not a lions mane. It looks like a coral mushroom. They are delicious. Would love to find some lions mane.


I have had the hericium Americanum and hericium coralloides. Both where good. Very good.


----------



## stilz

Mother load said:


> Well let me just say this.large portabelas are damn tasty on the grill too. Yes I wiffed again.


They are very bad for your health.


----------



## br5

Really torn about when to head back up. We're now in uncharted water for moisture up there. No pun intended. Most rain right before/during season in last 10 years. Ones I found on Friday we're all about 1" or less in height. Wednesday would have given them 5 more days to grow. Anyone hitting them around La Crosse? Not seeing too much out of SW Wisconsin either. Trying not to burn to much vacation time scouting and not picking. Looking like season will go into Memorial day weekend.


----------



## Mother load

br5 said:


> Really torn about when to head back up. We're now in uncharted water for moisture up there. No pun intended. Most rain right before/during season in last 10 years. Ones I found on Friday we're all about 1" or less in height. Wednesday would have given them 5 more days to grow. Anyone hitting them around La Crosse? Not seeing too much out of SW Wisconsin either. Trying not to burn to much vacation time scouting and not picking. Looking like season will go into Memorial day weekend.


Might have to pick them as they pop this year with highs in the 80's and windy.


----------



## MycoMania

br5 said:


> Really torn about when to head back up. We're now in uncharted water for moisture up there. No pun intended. Most rain right before/during season in last 10 years. Ones I found on Friday we're all about 1" or less in height. Wednesday would have given them 5 more days to grow. Anyone hitting them around La Crosse? Not seeing too much out of SW Wisconsin either. Trying not to burn to much vacation time scouting and not picking. Looking like season will go into Memorial day weekend.


You mentioned 2013, I too keep a log. I never found my first keepers until the 18th of May that year. It was also my best year ever. I was picking until June 7th and could have kept on in deep bottoms most likely but work beckoned. Hope that tidbit helps you plan!


----------



## Mother load

Seems I need to take blood root off my list of finds. Found this deep in the woods but not what I thought it was.so glad I don't eat a mushroom I thought I identified. http://www.paghat.com/bloodroot.html


----------



## Shannon McNew

Hi I’m new to the Minneapolis Minnesota area I’ve lived in Texas my whole life my family is from Iowa and have always hunted morel mushrooms so it was a treat for me to go visit my dad! He passed away in 2010 so I would like any tips or any information at all as to How I can find morel mushrooms here in Minnesota where do I look what kind of trees etc. etc.


----------



## br5

MycoMania said:


> You mentioned 2013, I too keep a log. I never found my first keepers until the 18th of May that year. It was also my best year ever. I was picking until June 7th and could have kept on in deep bottoms most likely but work beckoned. Hope that tidbit helps you plan!


That was the year I found them around oaks too, quantities under trees weren't extreme but I commented in woods that I didn't think I could go 5 minutes without finding one.


----------



## Alex Borgschatz

Lunch break at school and I got on the board!! Only picked them because some of my basketball players saw me walking to this little strip of woods and I was worried they would strike before me. Anyways confirmed sighting in wabasha!


----------



## Mother load

stilz said:


> They are very bad for your health.


As was the stick of butter and bacon wrapped steak. You finding anything yet?


----------



## Benelli

Hey Mother Load, do you work or do you just run around in the woods all day? If it's the latter, are you hiring? haha.


----------



## Mother load

Benelli said:


> Hey Mother Load, do you work or do you just run around in the woods all day? If it's the latter, are you hiring? haha.


Don't work. Soon I hope when I'm healthier. But not before I pick a bunch. To be honest I do some volunteer work. They give a rats ass if you're physically fit. Always hiring for people to forage and share the bounty. But have to admit I think morels are a myth this year. Maybe hunt unicorns? Snipe? Leprecauns? Instead.


----------



## stilz

Mother load said:


> Don't work. Soon I hope when I'm healthier. But not before I pick a bunch. To be honest I do some volunteer work. They give a rats ass if you're physically fit. Always hiring for people to forage and share the bounty. But have to admit I think morels are a myth this year. Maybe hunt unicorns? Snipe? Leprecauns? Instead.


It's early. None of my spots are producing yet.


----------



## Dtails

Well snipe are fairly common but morels are getting me nervous... A friend showed me a picture on Facebook and people are finding some little blacks by Bemidji...


----------



## Dtails

Only thing I've found has been elf's ear devil's urn and small fiddle heads but yesterday I found a bunch of pheasant backs the biggest was about the size of a small paper plate and the snalls were about the size of a quarter


----------



## Alex Borgschatz

My brother also found a handful north of lake city this morning, fresh greys. I think they will continue to pop this afternoon with tomorrow being are golden day where the groups start coming up together. No myth bud, they’re a coming!!


----------



## Mother load

So I'm sleeping in my bed having morel dreams. Dream goes harvester with pruning sheers cutting morels with a 1000 gallon slurry tank behind it spraying mulch field as it picks. I either have a billion dollar dream or a reason not to try slurry. Sorry for all the posts another failed hike for me again today.and don't ask me me if harvester had a plastic bag mesh bag or a huge basket.


----------



## Alex Borgschatz

Mother load said:


> So I'm sleeping in my bed having morel dreams. Dream goes harvester with pruning sheers cutting morels with a 1000 gallon slurry tank behind it spraying mulch field as it picks. I either have a billion dollar dream or a reason not to try slurry. Sorry for all the posts another failed hike for me again today.and don't ask me me if harvester had a plastic bag mesh bag or a huge basket.


Your failures will become success soon, we’re finding them in the Frontenac area so red wing is only a day or two behind!!


----------



## Mother load

You S.O.B. Now I have to hunt again tonight. Hell probably would of anyhow.


----------



## LoHaze

It’s on in the cities! Found 86 today, picked around 30-40 and left the rest to grow. Saw a ton of pheasant backs to


----------



## Dtails

LoHaze said:


> View attachment 7204
> It’s on in the cities! Found 86 today, picked around 30-40 and left the rest to grow. Saw a ton of pheasant backs to


Oh man now that's a great picture!!! So jealous


----------



## Dtails

Nothing better than finding a grip load like that to get things moving


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye

LoHaze said:


> View attachment 7204
> It’s on in the cities! Found 86 today, picked around 30-40 and left the rest to grow. Saw a ton of pheasant backs to


Nice, right in the cities? I wonder if it's just always warmer?


----------



## Mother load

So I can check jack in the pulpit off my list. Correct?


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye

Mother load said:


> View attachment 7212
> So I can check jack in the pulpit off my list. Correct?


Why would you pick it??


----------



## br5

LoHaze said:


> View attachment 7204
> It’s on in the cities! Found 86 today, picked around 30-40 and left the rest to grow. Saw a ton of pheasant backs to


Talk about getting your blood pumping. Beautiful pic. Are you finding trees holding good quantities?


----------



## Mother load

Practicing bending over to pick morels? Wanted to have confirmation on find. And it looks good in wife's flower vase. Picked what I thought was blood root I was wrong. Maybe I wanted to. Didn't want to come home empty handed?Helped in teaching neighbor new to foraging. Glad it wasn't a lady slipper. Picked 3pheasant backs to teach others. Guarantee not more than one bite will be consumed. Not sure why I picked them either. Final answer....knowledge.


----------



## LoHaze

Dtails said:


> Nothing better than finding a grip load like that to get things moving


Definitely! Picked 25 at that one tree


----------



## LoHaze

br5 said:


> Talk about getting your blood pumping. Beautiful pic. Are you finding trees holding good quantities?


Came across 3 trees that had 10 or more around it


----------



## MN Morel Dude

Walked a northern slope in Winona. Yes I realize that its not the best idea yet but I'm waiting for a friend to wrap up work and meet me at another spot. Anyhow, the pheasant backs are starting to show up quite a bit and we have Jack in the Pulpit all over the place. Nadda on the morels. Was going to go back to the southern slope I hit on a couple of nights ago but don't have time before I have to meet up. I don't believe we will see anything tonight but after an 80+ degree day tomorrow I think its on!


----------



## twisted minds

Mother load said:


> View attachment 7212
> So I can check jack in the pulpit off my list. Correct?


Yes, you are correct.


----------



## MycoMania

Boiled Owl Eye said:


> Nice, right in the cities? I wonder if it's just always warmer?


Urban thermal effect (dunno if thats the technical term.) its because of all the asphalt and concrete, same thing happens around areas with lots of rock. 

http://uspest.org/wea/gis/NW_32nc.png


----------



## twisted minds

MycoMania said:


> Urban thermal effect (dunno if thats the technical term.) its because of all the asphalt and concrete, same thing happens around areas with lots of rock.
> 
> http://uspest.org/wea/gis/NW_32nc.png


And all them hot headed Viking fans! Sorry, had to say it


----------



## Alex Borgschatz

Mother load said:


> You S.O.B. Now I have to hunt again tonight. Hell probably would of anyhow.


Good first outing! Lots of clusters even found a few on the nw side. Tomorrow-Thursday will be solid, felt like they were popping under our feet! Happy hunting everyone, I have a feeling it’s going to be a good year.


----------



## lotsofish

Northern Anoka county. I walked around for over an hour and again I didn't find any fresh fungus of any kind. No morels, no pheasant back, no devils urn, no little brown mushrooms. I looked around south facing slopes, less dense areas (more sunlight), lower ground that should have been wetter. Only positive is the ground is pretty wet today after the rain.


----------



## Mother load

Seen many pheasant backs today. Will have to study Devil urn next. Couldn't find edible fiddle heads on any side of a hill. ( daughter wasn't happy) little brown or yard mushrooms came and went near me. More rain today. Ground saturated. Soil temp no idea but have to think optimal. Personal opinion is a good but short season maybe longer if we don't hit a stretch of temps in 90's. The only thing I know Is I know nothing.


----------



## lotsofish

Mother load said:


> Will have to study Devil urn next.


They aren't edible, but they are another early spring mushroom. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Urnula_craterium


----------



## Shane Hager

Hey all, new member, second year morel hunter. Found 20 off two trees in Dakota county today while on a jog. No monsters but they were 10 feet off a very public, pretty sunny paved trail. So they're popping up!


----------



## Mother load

Hmmm wife showed me a post from hager city. $35 a pound for morels. $32 a pound for10 lbs or more.guess I'm hunting rabbit 5 miles away or borrowing $320 from someone.


----------



## Dtails

I saw a picture of a 5 gallon bucket full of blacks morels picked over the weekend by Walker area... That's all the info I could pry out of the guy


----------



## Alex Borgschatz

I think I would literally give my pinky toe to have off work to put miles on in the woods today. I wonder if the building principal would accept that offering....


----------



## stilz

Alex Borgschatz said:


> I think I would literally give my pinky toe to have off work to put miles on in the woods today. I wonder if the building principal would accept that offering....


That's what I'm doing all week.


----------



## Dtails

twisted minds said:


> And all them hot headed Viking fans! Sorry, had to say it


100% agreed!! A few of my spots have bed rock exposed all over


----------



## br5

stilz said:


> That's what I'm doing all week.


Giving pinky toes or hunting shrooms?


----------



## stilz

Heading out now in Dakota/Scott. I'll give a report soon.


----------



## PJ Comeau

tommyjosh said:


> 2018 MN season


New to the forum, but work as a naturalist at Buffalo River State. I have not seen an Morels this year, but haven't had much a chance to look with the winter pushing all maintenance work into May. I have however had several people ask about having a led Morel hike again to learn how to look for and identify. Anyone in Clay county know if the mushrooms are up in our area yet?


----------



## stilz

stilz said:


> Heading out now in Dakota/Scott. I'll give a report soon.


Skunked.


----------



## Mother load

Same here, 6 hours of fun anyhow. Decided I wouldn't get skunked later this summer. Planted 18 gardens. Cucumbers squash peas etc etc. so if you ever hunt in Red Wing and see a pumpkin patch it was me. Fill free to pick I probably won't remember where the was anyhow.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

stilz said:


> Skunked.


finally found micro babies.


----------



## MN Morel Dude

Grabbed a few pheasant backs last night and sauteed them up. Very good. Last year I cut too much off the mushroom and it was very chewy and not real good. Last night I just cut the last inch off the mushroom and had much better results. I probably could have taken more because my knife went through it very easily. Hoping the morels are popping today. T-minus 28 minutes to the end of the work day!


----------



## AIM

2 hrs in and only this POS...










Found a few out here b4 tho.. Will keep looking!


----------



## Mother load

Searched around about 500 of those. NOTHING. Now I'm iced up.
(There may be some in a glass as well) traction in the morning and search another 500. I can't believe how perfect it looks out there with no results.(except Facebook) tomorrow has to be the day lol


----------



## MayMotherload

Checked a couple of rice county spots...nothing, another week.


----------



## MycoMania

Its early, if you arent in an open, south facing location that gets sun all day odds are you will strike out. Just be patient, we will be picking into early June as long as we dont get a heat wave.


----------



## Mother load

This looks tasty lol. Any guesses what it is? This one I know.​


----------



## MycoMania

Dog vomit!


----------



## Dtails

Ironwood trees like to do that in multiple colors.. think it's from the minerals in the soil that turn it different colors. Fun stuff


----------



## twisted minds

Mother load said:


> View attachment 7317
> View attachment 7317
> This looks tasty lol. Any guesses what it is? This one I know.​


It's obviously proof of a bigfoot in your area, contact the local news teams, the bounty hunters, the FBI, the National Enquirer, you're going to be rich and famous!!! Who needs morels when you have all that?


----------



## Alex Borgschatz

Day 2, little bigger but still fairly small. We put in miles for these and found most by 2 trees. Directly south facing, top 20 yards of the hill. Thursday is the day I think for a big pop, who knows though.


----------



## shroomster

Found a few little grays and some big ramps last Saturday way south half hour or so past Rochester


----------



## AIM

Mother load said:


> Searched around about 500 of those. NOTHING. Now I'm iced up.
> (There may be some in a glass as well) traction in the morning and search another 500. I can't believe how perfect it looks out there with no results.(except Facebook) tomorrow has to be the day lol


4 real... I was on so many great what i thought would be spots and left 7 miles in empty handed.

F me. Really should check some soil temps...


----------



## AIM

Hmm raised garden bed (sw corner) with good sun still pretty cool 2'' down up here (694/96). Surprising.


----------



## RustyPaddler

We've put in quite a few hours hunting morels in the St. Peter area - lots of ticks but no morels yet. So nice to be out in the woods!


----------



## AIM

Im telling you guys it is all about the essential oils. Not a single tick yet this year and tons of long grass etc. I could have sworn it was a joke until i tried it.






Not my video but simple experiment and when put on the legs or in sprayer welp... Tick free so far and we hike all summer.


----------



## Mother load

MycoMania said:


> Dog vomit!


Close it does have vomit in the name.and is a fungus


----------



## Mother load

AIM said:


> Im telling you guys it is all about the essential oils. Not a single tick yet this year and tons of long grass etc. I could have sworn it was a joke until i tried it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not my video but simple experiment and when put on the legs or in sprayer welp... Tick free so far and we hike all summer.


All I know is kudos to trooper he turned me on to permethrin and it will be part of my hunts and trips forever. Made a neighbor use it before a trout fishing trip. Once again thanks all. I have learned a wealth of knowledge this year. Quick? I bring hand shears to cut through the buckthorn covered in vines and raspberrys and other obstacles. Does anyone else do this?


----------



## RustyPaddler

"Quick? I bring hand shears to cut through the buckthorn covered in vines and raspberrys and other obstacles. Does anyone else do this?"

No, I prefer to wear shorts and shred my shins. Actually, I have used loppers to clear a trail through a particular thicket to get to a favorite area. 

Do you ever get rewarded for pushing through the buckthorn? It seems like I never find any immediately after making that investment.


----------



## Mother load

To be honest my legs look like I ran through barbwire. years past found it well worth it.


----------



## i_heart_shrooms

My haul today in Wabasha County. Spent the entire day hunting and found a few new spots with nice loads, some of my old spots were bone dry and a couple produced pretty well. 

Anyone know what temperature to set the dehydrator to for morels?


----------



## Mother load

i_heart_shrooms said:


> My haul today in Wabasha County. Spent the entire day hunting and found a few new spots with nice loads, some of my old spots were bone dry and a couple produced pretty well.
> 
> Anyone know what temperature to set the dehydrator to for morels?
> 
> View attachment 7340
> View attachment 7341


I would set it to eat mode and dehydrate later finds.second thought I don't believe those are true morels.
Please set aside and give me your address. I will give you a full report in 7days. 
I can't do this for free.so I would need a few sticks of butter as payment.


----------



## mntammy

We hit 2 spots yesterday and nothing!!


----------



## trumzee

i_heart_shrooms said:


> My haul today in Wabasha County. Spent the entire day hunting and found a few new spots with nice loads, some of my old spots were bone dry and a couple produced pretty well.
> 
> Anyone know what temperature to set the dehydrator to for morels?
> 
> View attachment 7340
> View attachment 7341


Nice find i heart. Kudos to you. You are truly a Mushroom Hound!


----------



## tundraking

Mother load said:


> View attachment 7317
> View attachment 7317
> This looks tasty lol. Any guesses what it is? This one I know.​


I don't know what kind of fungus it is, but I'm pretty sure its coming out the end of a cutoff vine stump...? When I saw it last, I thought it was just the fluids from the vines excreting...





i_heart_shrooms said:


> My haul today in Wabasha County. Spent the entire day hunting and found a few new spots with nice loads, some of my old spots were bone dry and a couple produced pretty well.
> 
> Anyone know what temperature to set the dehydrator to for morels?
> 
> View attachment 7340
> View attachment 7341


i_heart,
Looks like you even found a few bigger yellows! Nicely done!

Grew up in Wabasha County and my family still lives there. I'll be heading down on Friday to take my Mom foraging and camping. Go hit the old spots and see what we come up with!


----------



## Mother load

tundraking said:


> I don't know what kind of fungus it is, but I'm pretty sure its coming out the end of a cutoff vine stump...? When I saw it last, I thought it was just the fluids from the vines excreting...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i_heart,
> Looks like you even found a few bigger yellows! Nicely done!
> 
> Grew up in Wabasha County and my family still lives there. I'll be heading down on Friday to take my Mom foraging and camping. Go hit the old spots and see what we come up with!


Yes it's from a vine stump. A fungus often called deer vomit.


----------



## kylefresh

good start in hennepin county today. headed south tomorrow!


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

i_heart_shrooms said:


> My haul today in Wabasha County. Spent the entire day hunting and found a few new spots with nice loads, some of my old spots were bone dry and a couple produced pretty well.
> 
> Anyone know what temperature to set the dehydrator to for morels?
> 
> View attachment 7340
> View attachment 7341


Nice


----------



## newbieShroomy

kylefresh said:


> good start in hennepin county today. headed south tomorrow!


Nice work!


----------



## LoHaze

Went out again today in Hennepin County and got another decent haul. Same spot as Monday but had more time to cover more ground. Found 130 (about 50 of these were ones I found on Monday) and picked around 40-50. Left the rest to grow. Morel risotto with ramps for dinner tonight!


----------



## tonkadad

LoHaze said:


> Went out again today in Hennepin County and got another decent haul. Same spot as Monday but had more time to cover more ground. Found 130 (about 50 of these were ones I found on Monday) and picked around 40-50. Left the rest to grow. Morel risotto with ramps for dinner tonight!


Do you mind if I ask what general area of Hennepin? I hit three of my spots in the Lake Mtka area yesterday after work and there was nothing, also very dry. Trying to decide whether to try my Lake Independence spot or wait a few more days.


----------



## Old Elm

tonkadad said:


> Do you mind if I ask what general area of Hennepin? I hit three of my spots in the Lake Mtka area yesterday after work and there was nothing, also very dry. Trying to decide whether to try my Lake Independence spot or wait a few more days.


Well if it was me, I'd go check the spot today, and in a few days & everyday in between! Gotta stay on top of things, this year will be a short fast season.


----------



## Shane Hager

Tried a new area in Hennepin, skunked but the pup had fun!


----------



## HumongousFungus

Put in about 8 miles of hiking and prospecting trees today. South facing,good sun and drainage good trees, no signs of morels? Is it really this late for MN river valley ? Near mankato,mn


----------



## kb

mother load, I have a machete that works great on Multi-floral if its sharp. easier to pack then loppers. Makes me feel and look much more masculine to. Ha! Sometimes its good for taking out some frustration also. Heck I still have scars from last years hunts. Dang things don't heal as fast as they used to. I hear you on the permethrin. I used to brew my own stuff from concentrate but the sprays came out and are much easier to apply. Good hunting up north folks, hope you fill boxes.


----------



## Old Elm

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Nice


Nice


----------



## Old Elm

HumongousFungus said:


> Put in about 8 miles of hiking and prospecting trees today. South facing,good sun and drainage good trees, no signs of morels? Is it really this late for MN river valley ? Near mankato,mn


Seems to be this year, gonna happen fast, so pay attention or you'll miss it.


----------



## Mother load

Old Elm said:


> Seems to be this year, gonna happen fast, so pay attention or you'll miss it.


I agree. Couldn't hunt today. I just know I will find thousands of stumps and dried out ones tomorrow lol.


----------



## Dtails

I put on a few miles myself today and found one devil's urn a hen turkey on a her eggs and a coyote... Elm trees are seedin out before they even have all the leafs. been checking a different spot every day. Finding lots of last year pheasant backs. Probably gonna try to hit up some spots in the cities next... Worth the hour drive South too me


----------



## Dtails

Mother load said:


> I agree. Couldn't hunt today. I just know I will find thousands of stumps and dried out ones tomorrow lol.


That sounds like one of my nightmares!!!


----------



## HumongousFungus

Old Elm said:


> Seems to be this year, gonna happen fast, so pay attention or you'll miss it.


Thanks old elm, what's the story on buckthornman???haven't heard from him


----------



## Old Elm

HumongousFungus said:


> Thanks old elm, what's the story on buckthornman???haven't heard from him


Talked to him on Sunday, he's in the " Morel Wittness Protection Plan" this year.
He said it's just started over his way & that would be for BLACKS.
I'll tell him ya asked abt him.
THX'z for checking.


----------



## Old Elm

Old Elm said:


> Talked to him on Sunday, he's in the " Morel Wittness Protection Plan" this year.
> He said it's just started over his way & that would be for BLACKS.
> I'll tell him ya asked abt him.
> THX'z for checking.


Here a pic "Buckthorn" sent on Sunday of blacks.


----------



## Achin4morelbacon

What is a good temp probe to buy?


----------



## HumongousFungus

Its always good to hear from veteran hunters. Hopefully find some in the next 3 days. Good luck to all


----------



## br5

Hunted about 8 hours today, not sure of mileage though. Picked about 100 of the ones I left last Friday to grow. Couldn't believe they were still there. Finding tothers on on S and SW hills. Only came out of woods with about three lbs.


----------



## Jim Mushroom

I have put in ~20 miles in Hennepin county over the last 3 days and found no morels. I found oysters and Dryad's Saddle, but no morels. I've
Put in 150 miles since it got nice out. I use a GPS to track mileage
):

I've been foraging for about 5 years now with good success. Pretty much skunked so far this year though


----------



## morel rat

was out today checked a few early spots.. nodda damn thing!
checked more new places with rite sun and little moisture nodda!
Sooo weee need rain!
And yes it will be a short season,,, if it stays warm like today! grrr...
Good luck All!


----------



## Alex Borgschatz

Congrats to everyone who is finding them and to everyone just to be able to be in the woods. We walked again last night in goodhue county and found about 50, still mostly small with a few of the first whites. Walked from 4-8:30 through some pretty nasty terrain which my legs are now feeling the grind this morning. 

We really struggled to find them on top of the hills but when we finally got down to the halfway point on hills they started popping up here and there but still not seeing the big daddy’s yet. 

It’s far too dry on top right now, it seemed anytime we got into ground that had crunchy leaves we struggled to find any, even at spots that we’re sure things in years past. My hunny holes have just been strange this year, finding them in new places so that’s a good sign. Further south towards wabasha and kellogg I’m seeing a lot of pics of bigger ones, hoping today is the day the big whites reveal themselves!!! Good luck today everybody.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Jim Mushroom said:


> I have put in ~20 miles in Hennepin county over the last 3 days and found no morels. I found oysters and Dryad's Saddle, but no morels. I've
> Put in 150 miles since it got nice out. I use a GPS to track mileage
> ):
> 
> I've been foraging for about 5 years now with good success. Pretty much skunked so far this year though


I have hiked at least 4 to 6 hrs the last 12 days, even went south yesterday, found them just starting down ther, found some babies in Carver, seems late start but according to degree days April usually takes care of we are right on schedule rains this weekend will explode next week mark my words. Oldelm, really nice to see you again. Thanks again. Good luck everyone and keep on top of it now, just like I think everyone knows that, hope people in my area do not, ha.


----------



## tundraking

So after working on my camper till late last night, I realized that I’m not going to finish repairs by Friday... 
So I shifted gears and reserved a hotel room in La Crosse. Problem solved! 
Now I can concentrate on the important stuff... Morels, tailgate lunchs, and cold cocktails here I come!!


----------



## AIM

Welp to hunt or not? This coming up empty is making me salty and reports are sounding pretty all over the place from great to terrible. 

Damn sponge head looking things!


----------



## Mother load

Not going to find them on the couch.GO


----------



## stilz

Out on the border of dakota and scott county. Morels all over the place.


----------



## Palimow

So what type of woods do you find these in? I’ve been out several times the last 3 years and haven’t found one yet. I have a tough time still with tree identification so I go by leaves. I go out mostly in woods with thicker underbrush. Something like this. Thanks. Oh I’m in Hennepin county.


----------



## LoHaze

Palimow said:


> So what type of woods do you find these in? I’ve been out several times the last 3 years and haven’t found one yet. I have a tough time still with tree identification so I go by leaves. I go out mostly in woods with thicker underbrush. Something like this. Thanks. Oh I’m in Hennepin county.
> View attachment 7450
> View attachment 7451
> View attachment 7452
> View attachment 7453


Dead elms will look like this


----------



## morchella ed

Palimow said:


> So what type of woods do you find these in? I’ve been out several times the last 3 years and haven’t found one yet. I have a tough time still with tree identification so I go by leaves. I go out mostly in woods with thicker underbrush. Something like this. Thanks. Oh I’m in Hennepin county.
> View attachment 7450
> View attachment 7451
> View attachment 7452
> View attachment 7453


So you want dead elm trees. They can be identified by the witch's broom shape to them, as well as looking at their bark: it should be vertically oriented criss crossed patterned but not deeply grooved (as is the case with Ash). On the dead elms, the bark is peeling or beginning to break away from the trunk. Live elms will not yield Morels!! So if it's got leaves move on. I recommend purchasing a good field guide to ID trees and do it year round. Start with leaves then observe shapes of the tree, bark, habitat, etc. Once you can consistently ID dead elms (and consistently ID other trees to rule them out) you're much more likely to have success every season, even if you go into new territory. Good luck and happy tree ID/mushroom hunting!!!


----------



## tundraking

Palimow said:


> So what type of woods do you find these in? I’ve been out several times the last 3 years and haven’t found one yet. I have a tough time still with tree identification so I go by leaves. I go out mostly in woods with thicker underbrush. Something like this. Thanks. Oh I’m in Hennepin county.
> View attachment 7450
> View attachment 7451
> View attachment 7452
> View attachment 7453


Palimow,
This is basically what I do. Others may do something different, but in general, you can't go wrong with this. 
Early on (which is now this year), you want to start at the tops of hills or inclines, southerly facing, rather open and sunny. As the season progresses, morels will start popping lower on the hills, and eventually in the bottoms, ravines, and non-south facing slopes. Always look for those dieing elms, they look like a witches broom I guess you could say. If you can't identify elms real well, then check around whatever "dieing" trees you do find. Good chance its an elm anyway. They start out liking sun, then start flushing in shaded areas as it gets warmer. Because this is a late year, and temps are already higher, they may start popping in lower spots sooner than later, which lower spots also tend to hold more moisture.
Those pics look to me like you need to find more sun and less underbrush right now. Maybe after this weekend those spots will be better...
If you read on here, folks usually give tidbits of info as to what kind of terrain they are finding them, which is a good indicator as to where you should be looking now.

Good Luck!


----------



## Palimow

Great info. I have been looking at live elms so I’ll change that immediately when I go back out in a couple hrs. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction. At this point when I finally find one I’ll probably yell pretty loud in excitement haha.


----------



## morchella ed

stilz said:


> Out on the border of dakota and scott county. Morels all over the place.


Murphy Hanrehan? Ritter Farm Park?! I shy away from Murphy Hanrehan bc it's three rivers and illegal to hunt there plus it's mostly oak and aspen (but it's huge so I'm sure elms are in there!). Ritter Farm I haven't found anything at before (haven't been this year), though there's a few dead elms around there that look like they'd be promising.


----------



## morchella ed

Palimow said:


> Great info. I have been looking at live elms so I’ll change that immediately when I go back out in a couple hrs. Thanks for pointing me in the right direction. At this point when I finally find one I’ll probably yell pretty loud in excitement haha.


You better!


----------



## Alex Borgschatz

Palimow said:


> So what type of woods do you find these in? I’ve been out several times the last 3 years and haven’t found one yet. I have a tough time still with tree identification so I go by leaves. I go out mostly in woods with thicker underbrush. Something like this. Thanks. Oh I’m in Hennepin county.
> View attachment 7450
> View attachment 7451
> View attachment 7452
> View attachment 7453


I prefer dead elms with peeling bark. Look at the top of the trees, elms branches grow vertically towards the sun and the under bark is a light brown/tan color. Image 1 is the color that the tree looks like with the bark peeling and image 2 is an example of what the top of the tree looks like. Ive heard them referred to as witch brooms as well. Good luck!! Tundrakings post is a good crash course I just included some pictures.


----------



## lotsofish

Anoka county - finally found the first mushrooms (of any kind) today. I found 2 small pheasant back. 3" and 1" size. I'll probably harvest them in a few days.

I decided to go back further into the thicker shadier woods. The sunny spots are just too dry. The area I was looking probably isn't prime morel area, not a lot of elms, but there are aspens, cottonwood and scattered pines. Blacks maybe?

Do they associate to box elder at all? About 1/3 of the trees are that. 

Back in the shady spots, the ground is about perfectly wet. I should bring a thermometer out there with me next time and check the ground temps.


----------



## MorelMonkey

stilz said:


> Out on the border of dakota and scott county. Morels all over the place.


Stilz.... you hunt too close to me, like pretty much, for sure, in the same spots. I'm going to keep my eye out for you this year, maybe even say "Hi" if i can work up the courage.

As for my mushroom luck, they are definitely popping in Dakota and Hennepin, still relatively fresh and small though (a few with decent size 3"ers) but I'm finding poor little guys that are already drying out and the caps are falling off.


----------



## MayMotherload

Just keep in mind you'll most likely find 50 dead elms without morels there before you find 1 that has morels, itsi a good spot to look, not a guarantee by any means. An old man once told me he never once found a morel in a tree, look on the ground.


----------



## stilz

morchella ed said:


> Murphy Hanrehan? Ritter Farm Park?! I shy away from Murphy Hanrehan bc it's three rivers and illegal to hunt there plus it's mostly oak and aspen (but it's huge so I'm sure elms are in there!). Ritter Farm I haven't found anything at before (haven't been this year), though there's a few dead elms around there that look like they'd be promising.


I hunt at three rivers parks sometimes. I don't follow those bullshit rules. I hunt where I want.


----------



## stilz

MorelMonkey said:


> Stilz.... you hunt too close to me, like pretty much, for sure, in the same spots. I'm going to keep my eye out for you this year, maybe even say "Hi" if i can work up the courage.
> 
> As for my mushroom luck, they are definitely popping in Dakota and Hennepin, still relatively fresh and small though (a few with decent size 3"ers) but I'm finding poor little guys that are already drying out and the caps are falling off.


That's possible. I have so many honey holes in this area. Let me know if you see me!


----------



## stilz

I found so many morels today. I'm not sure I've ever seen so many. There are ton of babies coming right behind them too. Here's a few pics.

Note: I didn't pick any of them.


----------



## mntammy

Hit a couple places that usually have morels in Hennepin County today. One spot found 2 half morels which come before morels. 2nd spot nothing yet but giant pheasant backs. It was hot today in the woods. Nice photos Stilz!


----------



## Boomers or bust

Some out of carver county. Dry out there


----------



## RustyPaddler

Heading out shortly - fingers crossed - hoping, hoping.


----------



## Dtails

Oh might have to head back to the cities and start Tromping around in blaze orange so the cops don't think I'm sneaking around again.. haha.. might have to try around maple Grove tommorow.. any thoughts? Or should I drive farther south??? Help


----------



## Palimow

Nothin today but some dryads. Was pretty excited to find them though. The new spots I went to were pretty dry. Lots of dead elms though (thanks for the help!). Found an abandoned apple orchard and called to get permission to hunt it but the guy said someone else was doing it already. Also the last picture is the last spot I happened upon. Is there too much grass for them to pop up here? Lots of dead elms and pretty open. Got lucky here with my first deer tick.


----------



## stilz

If anyone near Burnsville/Savage wants to fill a bag tomorrow morning or afternoon, let me know.


----------



## RustyPaddler

Skunked again today. The soil in the pictures with the morels looks much more moist than where I'm hunting (south central MN near the MN river - upper bluffs to close to the river, south facing slopes, traditionally good early morel habitat). I think we need a little rain - the soil is dusty on the surface. I worry though, are they there and I just don't have my morel vision tuned in yet? I feel like I'm tuned in when all the little things in the woods with similar texture start catching my eye at a greater distance (corn cobs, lacy rotting leaves, or shadows that mimic morel patterns. Finally - do you speed hunt to try to find that first one or do you find a good spot and slow way down? I'm trying it all hoping for that first find of 2018.


----------



## TheDeltaShroomer

Hunted 5 hours today in Scott County. Found about 20 but all fairly small. Picked a few for a snack and left the rest to, well, get BIGGER! If they are not there the next time I check, I hope that the finder experiences the same joy I had today.....


----------



## AIM

stilz said:


> If anyone near Burnsville/Savage wants to fill a bag tomorrow morning or afternoon, let me know.


What time are you thinking? Would love to tag along with someone who knows a thing or two more vs myself!


----------



## Palimow

AIM said:


> What time are you thinking? Would love to tag along with someone who knows a thing or two more vs myself!


I would like to go too. Never seen one in the wild!


----------



## Dtails

stilz said:


> If anyone near Burnsville/Savage wants to fill a bag tomorrow morning or afternoon, let me know.


Id be game also but would just have to drive a bit south let me know


----------



## mntammy

Stilz we can meet you...


----------



## stilz

I'm not taking a whole group to my spots lol. I don't mind sharing with one person though.


----------



## Shane Hager

Poked around a honey hole I found last year, south facing Hennepin County. Found one huge yellow, that's it. It was so weird to just find one.....


----------



## maymorel

my mother is looking for new hunting spots in rochester or within 20 mile radius. Any suggestions???
Thank you for your ‘morel’ support


----------



## Shane Hager

stilz said:


> I found so many morels today. I'm not sure I've ever seen so many. There are ton of babies coming right behind them too. Here's a few pics.
> 
> Note: I didn't pick any of them.


Awesome shots nice find.


----------



## btetzl50

I pulled a few grays from just north of Hastings, all were in sunny locations (still in wooded area). Found a decent haul of yellow/blonde/what have you in Red Wing on a south slope. There were dried/leather ones but mostly all nice fresh shrooms. The grays were from a previous spot and only off of 3 trees whereas LY there was maybe a dozen trees fruiting, not sure if its still 'early' or just fewer this year for that spot.

For those who asked for help, todays trees all had a majority of the bark remaining.

Oh and I used paper bags


----------



## btetzl50

btetzl50 said:


> I pulled a few grays from just north of Hastings, all were in sunny locations (still in wooded area). Found a decent haul of yellow/blonde/what have you in Red Wing on a south slope. There were dried/leather ones but mostly all nice fresh shrooms. The grays were from a previous spot and only off of 3 trees whereas LY there was maybe a dozen trees fruiting, not sure if its still 'early' or just fewer this year for that spot.
> 
> For those who asked for help, todays trees all had a majority of the bark remaining.
> 
> Oh and I used paper bags


It was also very dry too, super duper dry. I hope it rains soon.


----------



## AIM

stilz said:


> I'm not taking a whole group to my spots lol. I don't mind sharing with one person though.


Lol.. Field trip!!  ill rent the bus. Hell im fine going in blind just want some goodies this year.


----------



## Mother load

btetzl50 said:


> It was also very dry too, super duper dry. I hope it rains soon.


Funny how it was swampy wet recently. Hope you are enjoying your meal. Wish I had someone to show me where to go lol


----------



## morchella ed

stilz said:


> I found so many morels today. I'm not sure I've ever seen so many. There are ton of babies coming right behind them too. Here's a few pics.
> 
> Note: I didn't pick any of them.


Nice! thanks for sharing those look awesome! I saw your note about 3 rivers and I agree honestly, just don't want to get ticketed, or even worse, give up my morels!!!!


----------



## bigrobshroommn

I have found about 30 small medium grays on south facing slopes in the south metro. Majority on Monday and a few more on Wensday. The monday batch alot of them were drying out on the tops. I grabbed those and left the micros.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

Also these were spots with alot of sun exposure with not much for a canopy on south slopes.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

morchella ed said:


> Nice! thanks for sharing those look awesome! I saw your note about 3 rivers and I agree honestly, just don't want to get ticketed, or even worse, give up my morels!!!!


Watch out for squirrel chasers. They made me dump in one of their parks near prior lake 5 years ago.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

stilz said:


> I found so many morels today. I'm not sure I've ever seen so many. There are ton of babies coming right behind them too. Here's a few pics.
> 
> Note: I didn't pick any of them.


That had to have been very hard to resist the 1st tastes of the season.


----------



## stilz

bigrobshroommn said:


> Watch out for squirrel chasers. They made me dump in one of their parks near prior lake 5 years ago.


I've watched them drive and walk by me a few times. They never knew I was there.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

btetzl50 said:


> It was also very dry too, super duper dry. I hope it rains soon.


Rain in the forecast for Saturday. These past few warmer nights should also help the growth.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

stilz said:


> I've watched them drive and walk by me a few times. They never knew I was there.


I was un-aware of the policies and I parked right in front of the spot. It was a honey hole. Went back there the next season to find stumps. I think there in on the hunt also.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

bigrobshroommn said:


> I was un-aware of the policies and I parked right in front of the spot. It was a honey hole. Went back there the next season to find stumps. I think there in on the hunt also.


They’re


----------



## bigrobshroommn

TheDeltaShroomer said:


> Hunted 5 hours today in Scott County. Found about 20 but all fairly small. Picked a few for a snack and left the rest to, well, get BIGGER! If they are not there the next time I check, I hope that the finder experiences the same joy I had today.....
> View attachment 7526


Nice foursome


----------



## stilz

bigrobshroommn said:


> I was un-aware of the policies and I parked right in front of the spot. It was a honey hole. Went back there the next season to find stumps. I think there in on the hunt also.


Oh they are.


----------



## Mother load

btetzl50 said:


> I pulled a few grays from just north of Hastings, all were in sunny locations (still in wooded area). Found a decent haul of yellow/blonde/what have you in Red Wing on a south slope. There were dried/leather ones but mostly all nice fresh shrooms. The grays were from a previous spot and only off of 3 trees whereas LY there was maybe a dozen trees fruiting, not sure if its still 'early' or just fewer this year for that spot.
> 
> For those who asked for help, todays trees all had a majority of the bark remaining.
> 
> Oh and I used paper bags


You have earned a nickname. Big kahuna for even mentioning paper bags on this forum. I'm still skunked. How much for the empty bag? I will be at said south slope 10:30 ish. Hope you can make it. And we won't be chasing your stumps. Virgin ground.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Well I go back to work today, yesterday I got 40 small stressed out ones, I committed to a golf trip not knowing the morels would be this late. One guy backed out so they canceled it, now I have Sunday through Tues off yea. Every time I drive past three rivers parks I get annoyed. i am just the type of guy that just doesn't like to be looking over my shoulder all the time, not fun for me. Boy if we get the rain and cooler temps that would be a blessing. Hey stilz wheres the sign up sheet for your foray, ha. Still alot of time mother load, wheres 
*MycoMania he must be on them!!*


----------



## Alex Borgschatz

I’m jealous of you stilz, you guys must have more moisture that way or just timed up the rain and the heat at the right time.

Motherload we hunt a similar geographical location I’m just another 10-15 miles south of you. We walked last night north of Frontenac for 4 hours and found the ones below. You’re right it’s extremely dry and like I said yesterday you almost have to be midway down the hills. We went deeper into the woods/ravines than we ever had to find these. We’re lucky due to the abundance of bluffs and hills to walk around here it just makes for tough sledding at times. 

I just think our area, red wing to lake city area just didn’t time up the heat and rain as well as the cities and further south in relation to the motels climbing north. The bottom picture is one I plucked off of one of my basketball players Snapchat, from the Kellogg area, you can just see the difference in what they have 25 miles south vs what we have so far. Our area needs just a touch of rain and it should just explode, I’ve never found so many morels this early into this season without a giant pop occurring. It’s coming and I just have this inclination it’s going to be a monstrous season. Just pray the rain and the temps match up. There are a lot of good signs out there, the best sign is that the mushrooms are indeed popping and if you put the miles in you will find them!!


----------



## stilz

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Well I go back to work today, yesterday I got 40 small stressed out ones, I committed to a golf trip not knowing the morels would be this late. One guy backed out so they canceled it, now I have Sunday through Tues off yea. Every time I drive past three rivers parks I get annoyed. i am just the type of guy that just doesn't like to be looking over my shoulder all the time, not fun for me. Boy if we get the rain and cooler temps that would be a blessing. Hey stilz wheres the sign up sheet for your foray, ha. Still alot of time mother load, wheres
> *MycoMania he must be on them!!*


Glad you got some extra time off! We should start a petition about foraging three rivers parks. Tax funded parks should never be off limits. If you want to avoid people there, park at Kelleher Park and walk in the northeast side.


----------



## stilz

I'm gonna go collect a bag. I'll post a pic of what I harvest. I don't really eat morels, but like the hunt and hiking. I prefer other wild edibles. If you haven't found any and want some to eat, let me know.


----------



## Palimow

stilz said:


> I'm gonna go collect a bag. I'll post a pic of what I harvest. I don't really eat morels, but like the hunt and hiking. I prefer other wild edibles. If you haven't found any and want some to eat, let me know.


I wouldn't mind some! Also, would you be willing to take a picture or 2 of the kind of terrain you're finding them on? Something to give me an idea of what type of woods to look for? If it'll give away your spot forget about it. I want to find my own, just need some direction haha.


----------



## LoHaze

Happy Friday!


----------



## MycoMania

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Well I go back to work today, yesterday I got 40 small stressed out ones, I committed to a golf trip not knowing the morels would be this late. One guy backed out so they canceled it, now I have Sunday through Tues off yea. Every time I drive past three rivers parks I get annoyed. i am just the type of guy that just doesn't like to be looking over my shoulder all the time, not fun for me. Boy if we get the rain and cooler temps that would be a blessing. Hey stilz wheres the sign up sheet for your foray, ha. Still alot of time mother load, wheres
> *MycoMania he must be on them!!*


Im having a hard time so far, lots of babies, and lots of dried out babies way up high! I have some major flushes marked, if the rain and cool comes things should be good. That 90 degree day yesterday brutalized everything.

Ive found 9 keepers west of mankato so far, and took a one incher someone kicked over. I'm gonna head to family in the cities for the weekend and see if I can do any better in some spots I know up there.


----------



## tonkadad

Went to my best spot south of Cologne last night. Two trees in the past few years have produced 30-40 blondes each. Last night, none. Just 6 small grays and dry earth. We need rain!


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye

tonkadad said:


> Went to my best spot south of Cologne last night. Two trees in the past few years have produced 30-40 blondes each. Last night, none. Just 6 small grays and dry earth. We need rain!


Yup, well I heard that a tree is only really good producer for 2 maybe 3 years after it died anyhow! So I'm looking a for new tree, instead of being stuck & all proprietary over the same old spot, so to say.
M


----------



## stilz

Here is what I grabbed for now. Tons of babies and small ones out there. I hope it rains with the cool weekend.


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye

Lilacs almost done blossoming, so the season is almost over for morels. Sure was a fast one!


----------



## stilz

Boiled Owl Eye said:


> View attachment 7553
> Lilacs almost done blossoming, so the season is almost over for morels. Sure was a fast one!


It's a strange year and definitely not over, it just started. I'm pretty sure we will be picking for the next couple weeks if we get rain.


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye

stilz said:


> It's a strange year and definitely not over, it just started. I'm pretty sure we will be picking for the next couple weeks if we get rain.


Almost to late for the rain to do much good, most everything we're seeing is pretty stressed, from this heat.


----------



## stilz

That's why I stay under the canopy. It's still pretty moist in my spots.


----------



## br5

So, I went out early Wednesday morning and met two individuals that have hunted up there for over 30 years. They'd been hunting up in Redwing and hadn't really got into them. I thought I had the line so we all attacked a SW hill. Hunted 5 hours and came out with 40 smallish ones.
I was wrong, Minnesota hills kicked my ass, not only did we not get into them I got dehydrated the night before and my hamstrings still hurt from the cramps. I decided to head back home on Wednesday so I didn't burn another vacation day. Woods looks perfect and all the signs are there, just very few morels. I agree with Old Elm that it's going to come fast. A nice rain would really keep the ball in the air right now in my opinion. I may come up again if I get news like what Stilz is reporting.


----------



## MycoMania

stilz said:


> That's why I stay under the canopy. It's still pretty moist in my spots.


Thats what Im seeing, my best areas are all low and aren't even near to producing. The cool and rain this weekend will help. I found one gigantic prime elm up high on a super steep west facing slope, 20 or 30 tiny ones just starting, looks like it could produce massively if the forecast holds.


----------



## MycoMania

stilz said:


> Glad you got some extra time off! We should start a petition about foraging three rivers parks. Tax funded parks should never be off limits. If you want to avoid people there, park at Kelleher Park and walk in the northeast side.


Thats a great idea, picking any mushroom is beneficial to the organism as a whole so the policy is so misguided it stinks..


----------



## Boomers or bust




----------



## Boomers or bust

By Mankato today. Need rain


----------



## Jesskunkinaround

Well got 6 blondes last night in a lower wetter area. About 60 yrds from a creek. A little rain and we are golden. Exiting the woods i stumbled on a nice grouping of asparagus!


----------



## stilz

MycoMania said:


> Thats what Im seeing, my best areas are all low and aren't even near to producing. The cool and rain this weekend will help. I found one gigantic prime elm up high on a super steep west facing slope, 20 or 30 tiny ones just starting, looks like it could produce massively if the forecast holds.


The couple hot spots I have are southeast facing and a minor slope with a canopy where good light gets through.


----------



## MayMotherload

Spent 6 hours looking down in Whitewater State park, nothing, plenty wet, just not time. We didn't talk to or see anyone who had found morels either.


----------



## Mother load

Just my luck. Spending more time at docs than hunting. My area some lilacs blooming some not some about done. Helped someone with a few good sights.they had Finds on bottom of hill. Going insane and going hiking tomorrow. With heat and wind what are opinions on flat lands or north slopes. I would usually head to west side after south dries out first. But this year is screwy.any wisdom 20 miles around RED Wing. Thanks


----------



## Mother load

MayMotherload said:


> Spent 6 hours looking down in Whitewater State park, nothing, plenty wet, just not time. We didn't talk to or see anyone who had found morels either.


Maybe we should change our names. Should be at least 8lbs on counter with me deciding what to cook and what to dry. Or even try a slurry. ( I will try without grandiose ideas)


----------



## yerty

Went south today, found nothing in what I thought would be a prime location. Stopped by a spot around Red Wing and found 26 around one tree. Big, but drying up. Not much else out there! I agree with everyone else, we need rain.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

This is going to be a repeat of the ‘14 season where I found this on the 27th of May on my only private spot which is only 10 acres. Easiest 3 hours ever yielded 9 lbs. Everbody needs to remember we had a late winter. Lets be optimistic!


----------



## Old Elm

Heads up Duckies, we're coming across the river tmrrw & loading up! 
Pretty sporting of us to give ya this much time to not find any.


----------



## Dtails

bigrobshroommn said:


> This is going to be a repeat of the ‘14 season where I found this on the 27th of May on my only private spot which is only 10 acres. Easiest 3 hours ever yielded 9 lbs. Everbody needs to remember we had a late winter. Lets be optimistic!


Totally agreed... Can't go buy anything but rain and soil temps last year I was done by this time with what I needed. Still thinking we'll be week or two out. Be still I'm in panic mode lol


----------



## Shane Hager

Raining hard in Bloomington!


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

br5 said:


> So, I went out early Wednesday morning and met two individuals that have hunted up there for over 30 years. They'd been hunting up in Redwing and hadn't really got into them. I thought I had the line so we all attacked a SW hill. Hunted 5 hours and came out with 40 smallish ones.
> I was wrong, Minnesota hills kicked my ass, not only did we not get into them I got dehydrated the night before and my hamstrings still hurt from the cramps. I decided to head back home on Wednesday so I didn't burn another vacation day. Woods looks perfect and all the signs are there, just very few morels. I agree with Old Elm that it's going to come fast. A nice rain would really keep the ball in the air right now in my opinion. I may come up again if I get news like what Stilz is reporting.


I bought a hydration pack, best equitment I ever bought,doubles as a small day pack, really helps.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

stilz said:


> Glad you got some extra time off! We should start a petition about foraging three rivers parks. Tax funded parks should never be off limits. If you want to avoid people there, park at Kelleher Park and walk in the northeast side.


Ya, I agree. Why do I always see prime dead elms whenever I drive by one of there parks its crazy. They own so much prime land its crazy.I dont even know who funds it really


----------



## MycoMania

Well no rain in the forecast for my neck of the woods anymore. Last night it looked like we were going to get nailed and it just blew past. Time to head east.


----------



## MycoMania

Old Elm said:


> Heads up Duckies, we're coming across the river tmrrw & loading up!
> Pretty sporting of us to give ya this much time to not find any.


Thought I smelled cheese! Hah. Good luck you guys!


----------



## Sam Segale

stilz said:


> That's possible. I have so many honey holes in this area. Let me know if you see me!


 Saw your posting about bringing someone out and sure you had alot of takers I'm willing to go out with someone with experience and pay just for the experience and know where and what to look for. Done all my homework but have spent 30nplus hours this year nothing. Not to mention the 2 years before. Let me know if any takers. Text me 651-955-5455


----------



## Sam Segale

Old Elm said:


> Heads up Duckies, we're coming across the river tmrrw & loading up!
> Pretty sporting of us to give ya this much time to not find any.


Hey old elm I am looking for some season ventrens to go out with. I've been hunting for 3 years and very poor showing wondering if let me walk with you and pick you ear? You could keep your spots secrete I'll do whatever to make you feel comfortable in that. I could even throw you some money just for knowledge of we don't find anything?


----------



## harvey lovejoy

maymorel said:


> my mother is looking for new hunting spots in rochester or within 20 mile radius. Any suggestions???
> Thank you for your ‘morel’ support


The Zumbro River Bottoms is located near Thielman. It's an area where people camp and ride horse etc. Should be morels there, as it's within a few miles where I find them. Don't know how much competition you'd have. May be slightly more than 20 miles.


----------



## br5

Finally bagged my MN finds. Appears I might be close to 4lbs. which is better than 3, but in north woods terms is a bad year. Have contacts heading up Sunday, if I get the word, I may still have it in me to do one last push.


----------



## sarahrose

was up this week for a hunt....found about 40 2 inch morels, and left several ones behind. I was just too early this year, or bad conditions. I did notice lots of dried leaves and not a lot of these little purple flowered weeds I usually see, lilacs were barely beginning to bloom. Ill give it another shot in about a week....its so dry!! and god are there a LOT of ticks out there...I found one on my hip even being fully covered with the insect proof clothing,.....Lyme scares the hell out of me as I had it back in 2007 and wanted to die I was so sick ( .....check yourself peoples.....and have a great year hunting!!

P.S. I found some of the false morels, pheasant backs, and a turkey nest, and saw some beautiful white trilliums and smelled the wonderful smells of spring...so it wasn't a wasted trip for me.


----------



## Morchella matt

br5 said:


> Finally bagged my MN finds. Appears I might be close to 4lbs. which is better than 3, but in north woods terms is a bad year. Have contacts heading up Sunday, if I get the word, I may still have it in me to do one last push.
> View attachment 7595


Those look so nice !!!


----------



## Shalane

Does anyone know what kind of mushroom this is and if it’s edible?


----------



## Mother load

I too found my first pickers today. But sadly I ran Into other foragers.they asked what I had in the bag. I said fish food had two fish that escaped my fence. Now I'm 6'5 300lbs with a big stick going here fishy fishy here fishy fishy. Let's just say I was all alone to pick that area.


----------



## Shalane

And what kind of mushroom is this one? Sorry I’m just starting to learn so I don’t know how to identify many mushrooms other than morels....


----------



## Mother load

Shalane said:


> And what kind of mushroom is this one? Sorry I’m just starting to learn so I don’t know how to identify many mushrooms other than morels....
> View attachment 7607


White cupped? And pheasant back


----------



## Deborah isaacson

stilz said:


> Here is what I grabbed for now. Tons of babies and small ones out there. I hope it rains with the cool weekend.
> View attachment 7552


You said you had some morels I have been looking for weeks . So exhausted. Let me know if you have some thank you we are seniors


----------



## Deborah isaacson

stilz said:


> If anyone near Burnsville/Savage wants to fill a bag tomorrow morning or afternoon, let me know.


We would love to get some.


----------



## Deborah isaacson

Deborah isaacson said:


> We would love to get some.


2628804766 [email protected]


----------



## Shalane

Mother load said:


> White cupped? And pheasant back


Pheasant backs are edible right? The white cupped ones I’m guessing aren’t safe to eat though?


----------



## Inthewild

Finally found 20-24 blondes today in 
*Minnesota Valley State Recreation Area. *Gave them to my beloved sister, along with a few Pheasant backs. She wrinkled her nose at the PB, but said she would try them. Nothing found in inner woods. Perimeter and wet was key. Oh ya, I did see some other morel nut beat me to some pickens, visible stumps.


----------



## Walking Shuz

Inthewild said:


> Finally found 20-24 blondes today in
> *Minnesota Valley State Recreation Area. *Gave them to my beloved sister, along with a few Pheasant backs. She wrinkled her nose at the PB, but said she would try them. Nothing found in inner woods. Perimeter and wet was key. Oh ya, I did see some other morel nut beat me to some pickens, visible stumps.


Which county? That might have been me. I found 1lb today of yellows but gave up because the bugs were so bad I was breathing them in.


----------



## Mother load

Shalane said:


> Pheasant backs are edible right? The white cupped ones I’m guessing aren’t safe to eat though?


Remember edible and delectable are two different words.pheasant backs are not for me but a neighbor liked the first 20lbs I gave him(being nice I think) after second 20lbs said he was good. http://minnesotaseasons.com/Main/Fungi.html Try this for help in identifying.


----------



## br5

Here's two pics taken 5 days apart of same spot. I think these would have grown more buy they were close to parking on public land so I grabbed them. I tracked growth under Apple tree in my yard a few years back and they grew for 8 days. Talked to a a other hunter and they said that they weren't finding any and then it rained all night and the next day they found big ones in same area. Has anybody else had this happen?


----------



## deleted

Inthewild said:


> Finally found 20-24 blondes today in
> *Minnesota Valley State Recreation Area. *Gave them to my beloved sister, along with a few Pheasant backs. She wrinkled her nose at the PB, but said she would try them. Nothing found in inner woods. Perimeter and wet was key. Oh ya, I did see some other morel nut beat me to some pickens, visible stumps.


I'll just call you ol' stumpy for now on...lmao


----------



## twisted minds

Shalane said:


> Does anyone know what kind of mushroom this is and if it’s edible?
> View attachment 7606


The white ones are almost certainly an oyster mushroom. Edible and tasty, makes a great cream of mushroom soup. The uderside should have gills amd when you slice into it, it should be white as snow. 

And yes, the second one is a dryad saddle "pheasant back". Break ampiece off or cut ampiece off of the pheasant back and it will smell like watermelon, easy to identify, edible, not a whole lot of flavor in my opinion.


----------



## Inthewild

Walking Shuz said:


> Which county? That might have been me. I found 1lb today of yellows but gave up because the bugs were so bad I was breathing them in.


Between Jordan and Belle Plaine


----------



## Mother load

br5 said:


> View attachment 7622
> View attachment 7623
> Here's two pics taken 5 days apart of same spot. I think these would have grown more buy they were close to parking on public land so I grabbed them. I tracked growth under Apple tree in my yard a few years back and they grew for 8 days. Talked to a a other hunter and they said that they weren't finding any and then it rained all night and the next day they found big ones in same area. Has anybody else had this happen?


Yes. I have often found large yellow the next day after searching same area the day before. Not saying they can't grow but I have seen them pop full grown5". There's no way I could of missed them. I have watched grays shrivel and die before thinking of growing. My philosophy is if it's 3" or bigger it's mine. Known some to water them to help grow. I just have to many spots to hunt to try that.not a stellar year so far. Might start picking 2" lol


----------



## Lisse Michaels

I was trying to show my daughter this wild turkey, and stumbled into a honey hole today! 

25 lbs in 3 hours, it was awesome!! I’m glad we went out, because the bush was full of blacks. Yellows were just starting to pop.

I sure am glad I didn’t wait another week, because I would have missed the blacks. 

Good luck guys! If we have them up here in Canada already, you’ve got to have a pile in Minnesota!


----------



## Mother load

Lisse Michaels said:


> View attachment 7632
> View attachment 7634
> View attachment 7635
> View attachment 7636
> View attachment 7637
> 
> 
> I was trying to show my daughter this wild turkey, and stumbled into a honey hole today!
> 
> 25 lbs in 3 hours, it was awesome!! I’m glad we went out, because the bush was full of blacks. Yellows were just starting to pop.
> 
> I sure am glad I didn’t wait another week, because I would have missed the blacks.
> 
> Good luck guys! If we have them up here in Canada already, you’ve got to have a pile in Minnesota!


Photoshopped, please send 12 pounds to me so I can confirm.you know I'm a smart ass. Congrats on find. And suddenly I have an urge for wild mushroom and turkey soup.


----------



## Lisse Michaels

Mother load said:


> Photoshopped, please send 12 pounds to me so I can confirm.you know I'm a smart ass. Congrats on find. And suddenly I have an urge for wild mushroom and turkey soup.


Thanks Mother load! It was a real surprise to find them, I was convinced it was too early.

Awww, that turkey was so pretty, and so scared of us! She was not moving off her nest, absolutely no way. 

Now if it would have been fall & I had my bow... I’d be having wild rice & wild turkey soup tomorrow!


----------



## Sam Segale

stilz said:


> I'm gonna go collect a bag. I'll post a pic of what I harvest. I don't really eat morels, but like the hunt and hiking. I prefer other wild edibles. If you haven't found any and want some to eat, let me know.


I would definitely take some be open to go on little hike and figure out what other edibles you can find. All new to me.


----------



## Mother load

Lisse Michaels said:


> Thanks Mother load! It was a real surprise to find them, I was convinced it was too early.
> 
> Awww, that turkey was so pretty, and so scared of us! She was not moving off her nest, absolutely no way.
> 
> Now if it would have been fall & I had my bow... I’d be having wild rice & wild turkey soup tomorrow!


Don't forget that when those 12 eggs hatch she will attack you. And it hurts lol.


----------



## Lisse Michaels

Mother load said:


> Don't forget that when those 12 eggs hatch she will attack you. And it hurts lol.


HAHAHAHA... Canada Geese are worse!


----------



## AIM

Few bunches of pheasant backs in the woods yesterday but no morels... It is very dry in some spots and wet as hell in others.  lots of LBMs and old walnut tree seeds that got me from a far.

Sad trombone.


----------



## AIM

How many days between checking spots are people letting things "grow"? Few posts up has me wondering how quickly they can pop in areas I might have already checked.

Also from another site:

55337 Burnsville, MN 5/19 
Crawling around in the woods yesterday, little 2in yellows are up. Next weekend and only next weekend will probably good but then prime season over


----------



## Inthewild

AIM said:


> Few bunches of pheasant backs in the woods yesterday but no morels... It is very dry in some spots and wet as hell in others.  lots of LBMs and old walnut tree seeds that got me from a far.
> 
> Sad trombone.


I have a theory Morels will not grow from a dead elm producing Pheasant backs. But then again what do I know, I think cotton grows on the inside of a asprin bottle.


----------



## AIM




----------



## prm

Lisse, nice find! How do the blacks rate on the table compared to the yellow and gray? Same taste? Are they as meaty? Where do you find the blacks? Under dead trees? Species of tree? I used to live in Iowa and found yellows under dead elms, but no elms here, so I was told to look in clear cuts for blacks. I think we could use more rain here in my area. I walked all day yesterday and the ground was pretty dry. I found 3 "early morels" or Verpas/thimble caps next to some dead trees in an older poplar/aspen clear cut, the trees were as big around as a coffee can. Our overnight temperatures here in Northern MN are colder than yours in Winnipeg.


----------



## prm

Does anyone know if blacks "pop" the same time as "early" morels?


----------



## kb

Inthewild said:


> I have a theory Morels will not grow from a dead elm producing Pheasant backs. But then again what do I know, I think cotton grows on the inside of a asprin bottle.


pheasants like the older elm that do not produce morel as well as the 1st and 2nd year dead elm. That being said sometimes those older elm will still kick out some morels, so I usually will give them a glance. Lisse, what a day huh? I wish I could take my son back to that age and do it all over again. congrats! What type of terrain were you in? I was in Boundary Waters years ago and canoed into Canada, but that is all of Canada I know.


----------



## twisted minds

prm said:


> Does anyone know if blacks "pop" the same time as "early" morels?


Blacks are typically the first to pop, then grays, then the blondes. That picture isn't a black though, that is a half free or "pecker head" as sometimes affectionately referred to as.


----------



## Lisse Michaels

prm said:


> Lisse, nice find! How do the blacks rate on the table compared to the yellow and gray? Same taste? Are they as meaty? Where do you find the blacks? Under dead trees? Species of tree? I used to live in Iowa and found yellows under dead elms, but no elms here, so I was told to look in clear cuts for blacks. I think we could use more rain here in my area. I walked all day yesterday and the ground was pretty dry. I found 3 "early morels" or Verpas/thimble caps next to some dead trees in an older poplar/aspen clear cut, the trees were as big around as a coffee can. Our overnight temperatures here in Northern MN are colder than yours in Winnipeg.


Thanks, I’m on my way to pick the rest I left behind last night. We didn’t find anything until 7 PM and then picked until it was dark. LOL

Now this is just my opinion, but I prefer black morels over blondes anyday. They have a much stronger taste & smell - Very nutty, earthy, yet also kind of stinky & musky. I dehydrate them, and a few big dried ones can flavour an entire dish without overwhelming it. They have thin walls compared to blondes, nowhere near as heavy. I find blondes have a sweeter smell & taste, almost like honey. I never ever give away or sell black morels, only blondes/greys.

We find blacks growing under poplar, birch, ash, oaks, and elms. (We don’t have a lot of naturally occurring elms in Manitoba, so I don’t hunt them, because I’d be looking forever.) Live trees, near the edges of clearings, north facing, where it’s wet & swampy, with lots of leaf litter. I’ll take pictures today & post them. They also grow like stink in places that have been logged or burned (2-3 years after). 

Black morels seem to fruit almost the same time as verpas, and in the same places. Verpas come first, then half-free morels, black morels, and finally yellows/greys. So I’d check those spots again where you saw the verpas! Years like this (where we haven’t had a lot of rain in April & very little snow over the winter) all the morels seem to pop at the same time.


----------



## prm

Twisted, the picture I posted is actually a Verpa, not a half free morel (Morchella). You didn't read my post prior to the picture. "Early morel" in quotes was my way of saying "false morel". As you know, half free morels are actually morels = Morchella and have a hollow stem. The stem had cotton inside, although you can't see the cotton in the picture.


----------



## Mother load

AIM said:


> How many days between checking spots are people letting things "grow"? Few posts up has me wondering how quickly they can pop in areas I might have already checked.
> 
> Also from another site:
> 
> 55337 Burnsville, MN 5/19
> Crawling around in the woods yesterday, little 2in yellows are up. Next weekend and only next weekend will probably good but then prime season over


You can check every day. Just don't check to hard as in trample every square inch. Once you get the EYE.you can search feet away.


----------



## Lisse Michaels

kb said:


> pheasants like the older elm that do not produce morel as well as the 1st and 2nd year dead elm. That being said sometimes those older elm will still kick out some morels, so I usually will give them a glance. Lisse, what a day huh? I wish I could take my son back to that age and do it all over again. congrats! What type of terrain were you in? I was in Boundary Waters years ago and canoed into Canada, but that is all of Canada I know.



Hey kb! Yes, it was quite the day!! I love dragging my kids out into the bush, it’s something we do from April until October. Personally, I think kids need to know that not all food comes from a supermarket. HEHEHE
OK, so Boundary Waters borders along Ontario. I’m still a good 4 1/2 hours NW of Fort Francis. Exact same type of terrain, typical boreal forest/Canadian Shield - trees, rocks, scrubby bush, water, mosquitos, and thousands of wood ticks!


----------



## AIM

Good luck all hunting today! Beautiful out here..


----------



## Reid2018

Hey, total amateur here. We found six in Frontenac State Park, five brown, one blonde.


----------



## Achin4morelbacon

Any tips for northwest metro would be greatly appreciated. Been out, and cannot seem to find them.


----------



## twisted minds

prm said:


> Twisted, the picture I posted is actually a Verpa, not a half free morel (Morchella). You didn't read my post prior to the picture. "Early morel" in quotes was my way of saying "false morel". As you know, half free morels are actually morels = Morchella and have a hollow stem. The stem had cotton inside, although you can't see the cotton in the picture.


Yes, read post but guess "early morel" got lost in translation. Thought you were referring to a half free as an early morel. I do have a spot where I find blacks, and the verpas are typically up at same time. Without seeing the inside they are hard to decipher between in pictures. After first blacks picked, it is usually 4-5 days later I start finding greys and yellows.


----------



## Dtails

Achin4morelbacon said:


> Any tips for northwest metro would be greatly appreciated. Been out, and cannot seem to find them.


Soil temps in my neck of the woods are 47-64°f when I check I usually take multiple readings at the same locations under the leaf litter... we need a bit more rain and a few more days soil moisture is not too bad...went from northwestern cities to brainard this weekend with no luck on morels. People up north are getting some nice blacks in logged off areas which are fast to warm up but I talked to one guy in central MN who showed me one nice black but said it wasn't time yet. So my guess is we will be foraging into June... Only thing I keep finding are tiny pheasant backs in my location so far


----------



## AIM

Welp another day of seemingly great ground but no sponge heads.


----------



## Dead Elmer

Looked under a damaged cottonwood tree and found 7 very dark color Morels today. Its the first time finding them around cottonwoods so thanks to the people here who posted here about looking there! About 12 miles walked in Goodhue and Dakota County and collected about 2 pounds of medium-sized smaller shrooms. Not a banner year so far but so fun looking I really don't care. Spent time with several friends and we all had a blast. Hope you all have fun and find some too!


----------



## tundraking

I had a great trip SE MN! Great weather! Found 4 pounds, mostly greys, and few yellows. Almost all in ravines and washouts. Looked higher up on hills and bluffs with little luck. There’s plenty of moisture down there.
There was another young man that came down off a bluff and said he’s found over 11 pounds so far.
From what I’ve seen, this thing is just getting started, so for those of you that have been out there looking so long, I hope you still have energy, cause they gonna be popping if they aren’t yet!


----------



## LoHaze

Had a family forage today! My wife, girls, the dog and I went to some private land down by Hastings. Picked 15 and left about 20 that were small and dried out. Found some asparagus for the first, never looked for it before. Think I’m hooked on the asparagus now too!


----------



## Mother load

Dead Elmer said:


> Looked under a damaged cottonwood tree and found 7 very dark color Morels today. Its the first time finding them around cottonwoods so thanks to the people here who posted here about looking there! About 12 miles walked in Goodhue and Dakota County and collected about 2 pounds of medium-sized smaller shrooms. Not a banner year so far but so fun looking I really don't care. Spent time with several friends and we all had a blast. Hope you all have fun and find some too!


Found 2 lbs today mostly around elms that had been blown over by wind. Root ball in air fully leafed out tree on ground. Makes me wonder if just being stressed is enough. They obviously were not dead or peeling. I have a spot in wright county that has produced giant yellows for 20 years why? How? Always in same spot. I found grays today in perfect shape. Yellows that were past picking stage. I see lilacs that have bloomed and shed flowers and 3 doors down they have yet to flower. Wasn’t I shoveling out a blizzard just 5 weeks ago?


----------



## Mother load

Have a funeral tomorrow. So we do a drive by the cemetery today to know where we’re going. Now wife is shaking her head as she sees me making mental notes of dead elms. Asks if I plan on looking while we attend service tomorrow.give the I don’t know what you meant look. On the way out I see a no dogs allowed sign. I get that. But busted out laughing when I seen the sign that said. NO HUNTING before 5p.m. Have to love small towns.


----------



## Dead Elmer

Quite a few false Morels around here.


----------



## AIM

Dead Elmer said:


> View attachment 7708
> Quite a few false Morels around here.


Are these a good sign for finding the real ones? What part of the state are you in?


----------



## Dead Elmer

AIM said:


> Are these a good sign for finding the real ones? What part of the state are you in?


These pop up before (some say about 10 days before) the Morels each year, I find them in pines forests in Goodhue County. The photo is from last week, and our Morels are getting going now.


----------



## john w. yoakum

those are called elephant ears....they are good eating


----------



## tonkadad

Went back to my Cologne area spot on Saturday after the overnight rain and found about two dozen grays that i didn't see in the same spot on Wednesday. They were all smaller, so left them to grow. Going back on Wednesday and hoping the blondes are up.


----------



## Lisse Michaels

Mother load said:


> Have a funeral tomorrow. So we do a drive by the cemetery today to know where we’re going. Now wife is shaking her head as she sees me making mental notes of dead elms. Asks if I plan on looking while we attend service tomorrow.give the I don’t know what you meant look. On the way out I see a no dogs allowed sign. I get that. But busted out laughing when I seen the sign that said. NO HUNTING before 5p.m. Have to love small towns.


We’re not your wife, so you can tell us the truth. ARE you planning on looking during the service??? 

If it was me, I’d figure out a way to sneak a peek!!


----------



## Lisse Michaels

Morel porn


----------



## Dtails

Oh man think I'm gonna go insane if I don't find anything this week lol but it's raining here so maybe it's just what we need..


----------



## prm

Achin, I think you need rain, like me


----------



## Dead Elmer

john w. yoakum said:


> those are called elephant ears....they are good eating


Are you talking about the false Morel photo I posted? Because they are poisonous. Not Good To Eat! Please edit your post. Better yet I'll delete the photo.


----------



## Dead Elmer

Lisse Michaels said:


> View attachment 7722
> View attachment 7723
> View attachment 7724
> View attachment 7725
> View attachment 7726
> Morel porn


They sure grow in a sneaky color where you are. Beautiful photos!


----------



## Mr Morel

Anybody else finding usual spots just not producing this year? I'm still finding some at least, but areas where I have always found some (areas, not just a tree or two) are not giving up any. It's really goofy this year.


----------



## Jim Mushroom

After going out of town for the weekend I checked my spots. It took about 15 minutes to find these 5 little guys. They were mostly spread out over about an acre @ Three Rivers Park District Baker Park. I would have left them to come back to in a few days except lots of people walk that particular part of woods.


----------



## Lisse Michaels

Dead Elmer said:


> They sure grow in a sneaky color where you are. Beautiful photos!


Thanks! Yeah, I know, right? Those are natural black morels, and up here they’re more chocolate brown than black. Fire morels are even darker, and even harder to see. You’ve just got to get your morel eyes on for the season. And you need to do the duck walk through the bush to really find them. My hips, legs & knees are not happy with me today, I’m getting old!!! LOLLLLL


----------



## MycoMania

Christ on a cracker its about time....


----------



## trumzee

Picked 70 small morel from a so. facing hill with mostly poplar trees in Wabasha Co.
Also picked several small yellows from oaks on a west facing slope.


----------



## MycoMania

Still just starting in a majority of microclimates around here....


----------



## Sam Segale

Still on for wensday Mother Lord?


----------



## Dead Elmer

MycoMania said:


> Still just starting in a majority of microclimates around here....


That is a really nice photo!


----------



## Lisse Michaels

MycoMania said:


> Still just starting in a majority of microclimates around here....


Beautiful picture!!


----------



## Lisse Michaels

Dead Elmer said:


> Are you talking about the false Morel photo I posted? Because they are poisonous. Not Good To Eat! Please edit your post. Better yet I'll delete the photo.


Believe it or not, there are some people who do eat them. My ex-husband’s family was from Norway, and they used to eat them after boiling them for hours & tossing the water out about 3 times. I would never touch them with a 10-foot pole!


----------



## Palimow

Well at this point I pretty convinced morels are a grand conspiracy and don’t exist haha. Spent 7 hours today in 5 different location and nothin. Just a bunch of dryads. Wright and western Hennepin. My brother picked off about 9 ticks, Ive had zero (so far). I need to go out with someone I think and don’t know if I’ll go again this year on my own. I’m pretty discouraged. I’ve tried the last three years and come up empty. I love seeing all the pictures posted though. Someday that will be me with my first taste of them!


----------



## Dead Elmer

Have read about that,


Palimow said:


> Well at this point I pretty convinced morels are a grand conspiracy and don’t exist haha. Spent 7 hours today in 5 different location and nothin. Just a bunch of dryads. Wright and western Hennepin. My brother picked off about 9 ticks, Ive had zero (so far). I need to go out with someone I think and don’t know if I’ll go again this year on my own. I’m pretty discouraged. I’ve tried the last three years and come up empty. I love seeing all the pictures posted though. Someday that will be me with my first taste of them!


A+ for effort Palimow, sorry you haven't found them yet. If you can find enough dead elms eventually you will find Morels, and I hope you do!


----------



## MycoMania

Palimow said:


> Well at this point I pretty convinced morels are a grand conspiracy and don’t exist haha. Spent 7 hours today in 5 different location and nothin. Just a bunch of dryads. Wright and western Hennepin. My brother picked off about 9 ticks, Ive had zero (so far). I need to go out with someone I think and don’t know if I’ll go again this year on my own. I’m pretty discouraged. I’ve tried the last three years and come up empty. I love seeing all the pictures posted though. Someday that will be me with my first taste of them!


What part of the state are you in?


----------



## Palimow

Western Hennepin and central wright county’s. There were so many dead and dying elms both deep in the woods and in kind of a field like area.


----------



## Dead Elmer

Mr Morel said:


> Anybody else finding usual spots just not producing this year? I'm still finding some at least, but areas where I have always found some (areas, not just a tree or two) are not giving up any. It's really goofy this year.


Mr. Morel every year is goofy. I learn how little I have learned about the Morel season more every year.


----------



## Mother load

Shout out to inthewild and btetzyl 50. They hunted morels for me today. Had a great time. Daughter counted 56. I weighed them. Just over 8lbs. ( including 1 gallon of water lol) thanks guys. gallon of water weighs about *8.34 pounds* or *3.78 kilograms* at 62 °F (17 °C)


----------



## Mother load

Lisse Michaels said:


> We’re not your wife, so you can tell us the truth. ARE you planning on looking during the service???
> 
> If it was me, I’d figure out a way to sneak a peek!!


No I decided to be good. Then bring two others to hunt an hour later. Looked promising but we struck out there. And I managed to get lost more than once. But we all enjoyed the time today hunting.


----------



## Mother load

Palimow said:


> Well at this point I pretty convinced morels are a grand conspiracy and don’t exist haha. Spent 7 hours today in 5 different location and nothin. Just a bunch of dryads. Wright and western Hennepin. My brother picked off about 9 ticks, Ive had zero (so far). I need to go out with someone I think and don’t know if I’ll go again this year on my own. I’m pretty discouraged. I’ve tried the last three years and come up empty. I love seeing all the pictures posted though. Someday that will be me with my first taste of them!


----------



## Mother load

Wright county
County road 9 has a park north of waverly. On crow river has a white building near road. Had luck there before. There’s a gray shed across from street. Ask owner if you can pick there roughly 800 yards due east of shed is a huge oak (18 ft in diameter) go roughly 50 more feet east there’s a honey whole. Hope that helps


----------



## Palimow

Mother load said:


> Wright county
> County road 9 has a park north of waverly. On crow river has a white building near road. Had luck there before. There’s a gray shed across from street. Ask owner if you can pick there roughly 800 yards due east of shed is a huge oak (18 ft in diameter) go roughly 50 more feet east there’s a honey whole. Hope that helps


Wow ok! I'll go try that out. Really nice of you to help out! I appreciated it!


----------



## Mother load

Palimow said:


> Wow ok! I'll go try that out. Really nice of you to help out! I appreciated it!


No problem. Also try going west from waverly not on 12 but dirt road to the north by Humphrey elementary school. There’s train tracks try looking around bridges. Tons of asparagus around too. 5 hour round trip for me. No longer worth my time.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

I spent a few hours foraging around in 2 different elm hell’s. Walked away skunked unless you consider the homeless trashing a national park refuge within a years time. I spotted more peasants crack (pheasants back) than I have ever seen. If I was on the hunt to see that much crack I would have just called a plumber. WTF! Found a lightly used bottle of moonshine, which I passed even though I shouldve smashed and shattered it because that wouldve eventually happened to it if it was finished. (The drunken homeless have totally trashed this wonderful spot over the span of a year. Broken fucking glass everywhere. Clothes, shoes, trash, weathered tarps, failed stuctures. It disturbed me and also


----------



## bigrobshroommn

bigrobshroommn said:


> I spent a few hours foraging around in 2 different elm hell’s. Walked away skunked unless you consider the homeless trashing a national park refuge within a years time. I spotted more peasants crack (pheasants back) than I have ever seen. If I was on the hunt to see that much crack I would have just called a plumber. WTF! Found a lightly used bottle of moonshine, which I passed even though I shouldve smashed and shattered it because that wouldve eventually happened to it if it was finished. (The drunken homeless have totally trashed this wonderful spot over the span of a year. Broken fucking glass everywhere. Clothes, shoes, trash, weathered tarps, failed stuctures. It disturbed me and also


Kept me-on edge.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

Very very very DRY! Mother nature needs to give us some moisture. Saw a beaver sawing down an elm which had a dryad. Also took a pic of the future of the morels.


----------



## harvey lovejoy

Found about 50-60 in Wabasha County today. Not in usual spots but in same general area. South facing slope high up on the steep parts among the prickly ash. Decent size to small. Saw 20-30 that were to dry to my liking. Saw a dead tree with probably 50 pounds of pheasant back. Don't think I'll try again this year, the fishing to good. Good luck!!


----------



## bigrobshroommn

bigrobshroommn said:


> Very very very DRY! Mother nature needs to give us some moisture. Saw a beaver sawing down an elm which had a dryad. Also took a pic of the future of the morels.


Seeding elms everything which made the hetting skunked worthwhile


----------



## Mother load

bigrobshroommn said:


> I spent a few hours foraging around in 2 different elm hell’s. Walked away skunked unless you consider the homeless trashing a national park refuge within a years time. I spotted more peasants crack (pheasants back) than I have ever seen. If I was on the hunt to see that much crack I would have just called a plumber. WTF! Found a lightly used bottle of moonshine, which I passed even though I shouldve smashed and shattered it because that wouldve eventually happened to it if it was finished. (The drunken homeless have totally trashed this wonderful spot over the span of a year. Broken fucking glass everywhere. Clothes, shoes, trash, weathered tarps, failed stuctures. It disturbed me and also





bigrobshroommn said:


> I spent a few hours foraging around in 2 different elm hell’s. Walked away skunked unless you consider the homeless trashing a national park refuge within a years time. I spotted more peasants crack (pheasants back) than I have ever seen. If I was on the hunt to see that much crack I would have just called a plumber. WTF! Found a lightly used bottle of moonshine, which I passed even though I shouldve smashed and shattered it because that wouldve eventually happened to it if it was finished. (The drunken homeless have totally trashed this wonderful spot over the span of a year. Broken fucking glass everywhere. Clothes, shoes, trash, weathered tarps, failed stuctures. It disturbed me and also


thank you sir for picking up the trash and providing new shoes clothes and adequate shelter for the drunken worthless homeless. I’m glad you didn’t break the bottle of moonshine as they must have a still nearby and need that bottle to fill daily.Maybe we could set up a fund to have trash service in the woods. That would teach the homeless bastards. Maybe after you teach em a lesson you can teach richy rich to pick up golf balls they left in woods or find a way to punish children for building forts in the woods.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

Lisse Michaels said:


> View attachment 7722
> View attachment 7723
> View attachment 7724
> View attachment 7725
> View attachment 7726
> Morel porn


Naughty of you to sneak away and mourn the dead elm!


----------



## bigrobshroommn

MycoMania said:


> Christ on a cracker its about time....


You better feed that cat a few. Beggin like a dog for a bone


----------



## bigrobshroommn

MycoMania said:


> Still just starting in a majority of microclimates around here....


What region/county?


----------



## bigrobshroommn

Palimow said:


> Well at this point I pretty convinced morels are a grand conspiracy and don’t exist haha. Spent 7 hours today in 5 different location and nothin. Just a bunch of dryads. Wright and western Hennepin. My brother picked off about 9 ticks, Ive had zero (so far). I need to go out with someone I think and don’t know if I’ll go again this year on my own. I’m pretty discouraged. I’ve tried the last three years and come up empty. I love seeing all the pictures posted though. Someday that will be me with my first taste of them![/Q i havent had the greatest myself. Maybe considering taking a new person to help out. Lemme know. Probably a new spot. The spots I hunt are already getting working super hard.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Palimow said:


> Well at this point I pretty convinced morels are a grand conspiracy and don’t exist haha. Spent 7 hours today in 5 different location and nothin. Just a bunch of dryads. Wright and western Hennepin. My brother picked off about 9 ticks, Ive had zero (so far). I need to go out with someone I think and don’t know if I’ll go again this year on my own. I’m pretty discouraged. I’ve tried the last three years and come up empty. I love seeing all the pictures posted though. Someday that will be me with my first taste of them!


Dont give up, after these rains middle week they will be easier to see.


----------



## MycoMania

Palimow said:


> Western Hennepin and central wright county’s. There were so many dead and dying elms both deep in the woods and in kind of a field like area.


Field like area probably past, check in the woods again later this week! Just keep at it, they can be a trick to spot. Ill crouch in promising areas and look all around me.. Change positions by 10-15 feet and repeat. Its amazing how well camouflaged they are.


----------



## MycoMania

bigrobshroommn said:


> What region/county?


That cat just wants to rub up on them, crazy animal doesnt know what shes missing out on.

Im south central/westish, Minnesota River Valley in the plains so even my high up spots are low relative to other areas of the state. I mostly hunt bottoms by necessity, this will be a decent week from the looks of it.


----------



## jack

john w. yoakum said:


> those are called elephant ears....they are good eating


Does someone have a picture of " the so-called Elephant Ears " or at least the Latin Name ?


----------



## Inthewild

Mother load said:


> Shout out to inthewild and btetzyl 50. They hunted morels for me today. Had a great time. Daughter counted 56. I weighed them. Just over 8lbs. ( including 1 gallon of water lol) thanks guys. gallon of water weighs about *8.34 pounds* or *3.78 kilograms* at 62 °F (17 °C)


@Mother load Its good to see in the f'd up world there are still great people who help others. Thanks for the generosity of putting us on some morels (oh ya the beers were good too). My morel blue balls have been cured for now. @btetzl50 keen eye sight helped save the day. Who woulda thunk morel addiction would bring us together? I will be back!


----------



## Palimow

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Dont give up, after these rains middle week they will be easier to see.


I'll probably go back out again, Just had a rough day out in the woods. Got so determined to find some yesterday that I lost sight of having fun in the woods. This morning I woke up with the desire to go back out so thats good haha.

Will it be easier because they'll be taller or because they won't be the black ones (mostly)? Also I keep finding myself drawn to the thick areas where it's kinda of a chore to walk through. That's where I've found the ground to be moist. Should I stay in more open areas where the sun can penetrate the canopy? How far out (radius) from a dead elm should I be looking? I'm just looking for a rough guideline as this is nature and she throws the rule book out quite often. Thanks!


----------



## tundraking

Ok, so I just looked at the forecast and it is now going to be HOT this weekend. With the rain coming, I have a feeling that this weekend is going to be a burst of flushes, and then only lower spots and north hillsides will prevail next week. It came late and stayed cool, but now I'm afraid its going to heat up too fast to go any longer than through next week...


----------



## tundraking

Palimow said:


> I'll probably go back out again, Just had a rough day out in the woods. Got so determined to find some yesterday that I lost sight of having fun in the woods. This morning I woke up with the desire to go back out so thats good haha.
> 
> Will it be easier because they'll be taller or because they won't be the black ones (mostly)? Also I keep finding myself drawn to the thick areas where it's kinda of a chore to walk through. That's where I've found the ground to be moist. Should I stay in more open areas where the sun can penetrate the canopy? How far out (radius) from a dead elm should I be looking? I'm just looking for a rough guideline as this is nature and she throws the rule book out quite often. Thanks!


I'd say stick around somewhat open, to low/medium growth. I found a lot last weekend SE MN in low spots southly facing ditches/ravines. I found mostly grays, and some very small ones that I left behind, and I was almost to the Iowa border. 

It can be open on the ground, but where bigger trees are starting to shade the area with sun penetrating as well. Right after the rains, I bet they'll be popping all over the hillsides, but by this weekend, that thicker brush you're talking about may be the ticket with how hot its going to get. Just my 2 cents... 
Either way, this is going to be an interesting finish to another year.

Good luck and keep at it. They will get easier to find very soon.


----------



## btetzl50

Inthewild said:


> @Mother load Its good to see in the f'd up world there are still great people who help others. Thanks for the generosity of putting us on some morels (oh ya the beers were good too). My morel blue balls have been cured for now. @btetzl50 keen eye sight helped save the day. Who woulda thunk morel addiction would bring us together? I will be back!


It was really fun to meet other, crazy morel-obsessed individuals yesterday. Thanks to Mother for the beers and getting us out around his hood. I always enjoy sharing knowledge and experiences, especially foraging and of course morels! Palimow, I’m in MPLS if you want to meet up at some point this week or next.


----------



## btetzl50

I was up north of Rogers yesterday before meeting up with Mother & in thewild, at a previous location that had been consistently had blondes on several different tree locations through out the woods. It was a flatter area but still had a good canopy but the entire area was dry as a bone. 

I think with the odd rain patterns this spring (any significant rain has been all south-metro and into IA) the north metro and above will be a vey short season.

I’m sitting here at work looking at he grey clouds praying for rain!


----------



## Dtails

Still can't believe I'm almost a month behind from last year... Haven't found anything yet... But I'll keep checking


----------



## tundraking

btetzl50 said:


> I was up north of Rogers yesterday before meeting up with Mother & in thewild, at a previous location that had been consistently had blondes on several different tree locations through out the woods. It was a flatter area but still had a good canopy but the entire area was dry as a bone.
> 
> I think with the odd rain patterns this spring (any significant rain has been all south-metro and into IA) the north metro and above will be a vey short season.
> 
> I’m sitting here at work looking at he grey clouds praying for rain!


I live in Elk River and it is so dry. All we do up here is watch the storms go around us...


----------



## Shroom Sir lot

Palimow said:


> Wow ok! I'll go try that out. Really nice of you to help out! I appreciated it!


I know that park and I have found shrooms there but no longer go after reading the signs not supposed to harvest anything in Wright county parks but best of luck I have found lots of stumps in there too


----------



## Dead Elmer

Dtails said:


> Still can't believe I'm almost a month behind from last year... Haven't found anything yet... But I'll keep checking


I'm going to keep reading here until you find them. The best part is the end when the monsters can be found if ya get lucky.
I feel lucky! Hope you knock it out of the park!


----------



## Dtails

Dead Elmer said:


> I'm going to keep reading here until you find them. The best part is the end when the monsters can be found if ya get lucky.
> I feel lucky! Hope you knock it out of the park!


Checking a spot a day on my way home til I find them... Putting feet on the ground isn't to hard for me it's just working 12 hr days and hunt for 2hrs are catching up to me


----------



## LoHaze

Went back and checked on a group of about 20 I found on Friday that had just popped. Picked 15 and the rest never really grew and we’re all dried out. The ones I did pick we’re starting to dry out. Not a stellar year for me but not a bad year either. Picked about 150, I’ve had 4 meals with morels, have enough for 2 more, gave some to my daycare lady and a client of mine. If I had some to dehydrate for the year, it would have been a stellar year. Not sure if there’s much season left, it just got too hot too fast with not enough rain. Good luck to everyone who’s still at it!


----------



## MycoMania

Had another pretty good day in the woods, interior starting to pop. Found some northwest faces that were starting as well. Picked about 60 more, tons of pics to share when its all over.

Its odd, everything I had scoped that was south facing or high up was a complete bust. Thinking the second half is gonna be bananas.


----------



## LoHaze

This what made last year stellar. I ate plenty, gave away plenty and had a lot to dehydrate


----------



## Sam Segale

Mother load said:


> I too found my first pickers today. But sadly I ran Into other foragers.they asked what I had in the bag. I said fish food had two fish that escaped my fence. Now I'm 6'5 300lbs with a big stick going here fishy fishy here fishy fishy. Let's just say I was all alone to pick that area.


----------



## Sam Segale

You still on for tomorrow? Spent few hrs today and only came up with this pheasant back. Going to try just to see but not expecting great things.


----------



## Mother load

Tried that line again yesterday. Seen it was a dad and young son. So I played nice,Let’s just say I think I should recruit that kid. Had some nice yellows.


----------



## Mother load

Sam Segale said:


> You still on for tomorrow? Spent few hrs today and only came up with this pheasant back. Going to try just to see but not expecting great things.
> View attachment 7813
> View attachment 7813
> View attachment 7814
> View attachment 7814


I will check what time appointment is tomorrow and send a pm. Or if you haven’t already send me your number. Out scouting today seen some good spots.


----------



## Mother load

Palimow said:


> Wow ok! I'll go try that out. Really nice of you to help out! I appreciated it!


Scouting report for you. Soil moist ground cover is still at a minimum go to an ag sight and find soil temps. ( you have to do something lol) and skeeters are thick.


----------



## Sam Segale

Mother load said:


> Scouting report for you. Soil moist ground cover is still at a minimum go to an ag sight and find soil temps. ( you have to do something lol)


No problem I got a soil temp probe but I will check red wing area 651-955-5455. Let me know time I can be there early. What area should I check soil temps in? Can just text me if easier


Mother load said:


> Scouting report for you. Soil moist ground cover is still at a minimum go to an ag sight and find soil temps. ( you have to do something lol)


----------



## Mother load

Sam Segale said:


> No problem I got a soil temp probe but I will check red wing area 651-955-5455. Let me know time I can be there early. What area should I check soil temps in? Can just text me if easier


You don’t need to bother. Friends and I have all the information needed for here. Report was for palimow.


----------



## Sam Segale

Hennipen tech you said right?


----------



## Mother load

btetzl50 said:


> It was really fun to meet other, crazy morel-obsessed individuals yesterday. Thanks to Mother for the beers and getting us out around his hood. I always enjoy sharing knowledge and experiences, especially foraging and of course morels! Palimow, I’m in MPLS if you want to meet up at some point this week or next.


----------



## Mother load

You should try waverly with palimow. Let me know if you two get together. You know I have scouted lots of areas. Text you spots if you do.


----------



## Sam Segale

Mother load said:


> You should try waverly with palimow. Let me know if you two get together. You know I have scouted lots of areas. Text you spots if you do.


Who is Palimow?


----------



## Sam Segale

Didn't you say something about red wing?


----------



## Mother load

Sam Segale said:


> Didn't you say something about red wing?


I was telling Brad to help member palimow in waverly. No idea who that is. Are you my wife in disguise? Lol. No idea about Hennepin tech other than I installed sprinkler system there. Yes red wing is where I live. Looks like noon I will be available. Send you address to your phone soon. I might only have a couple hours in me. But we will find you a few at least.


----------



## Mother load

Thanks again guys. I have been slow cooking a corned beef brisket for hours. Put some apple wood from front yard to give a hint of smoke flavor. Kids drooling of morels more than meat or cheesy mashed potatoes.(don’t blame them) almost wish they didn’t like them.


----------



## Bob Gender

Found plenty of morels out in SE Minnesota. Finding them on slopes facing every direction but north so far. Found these too. Does anyone know what they might be?


----------



## Dtails

Mother load said:


> View attachment 7827
> Thanks again guys. I have been slow cooking a corned beef brisket for hours. Put some apple wood from front yard to give a hint of smoke flavor. Kids drooling of morels more than meat or cheesy mashed potatoes.(don’t blame them) almost wish they didn’t like them.


Oh man can almost smell them!! Nice work!!


----------



## MN Morel Dude

Ok. Please weigh in. I've been hunting morels for the last 5 years. Wish I had started years ago but that's neither here nor there. I found approximately 50 on a southern facing slope and another 30 plus on pretty well lit east-facing slope. I have picked a few in the northern-facing slopes behind my house and have hit pretty well in the northern-facing slope of a friend of mine. So far this year I haven't found a trace in these two spots. My thermometer was destroyed (that's another story) but the ground feels cool. We have plenty of rain in Winona county and the temps are warming up again. Are they still going to pop or is there a dead line to these bad boys? I haven't seen any big yellows yet so I'm personally thinking that they are still to come. I'm hoping that I'm not fooling myself. I bought a dehydrator this year which may have been the kiss of death.


----------



## MN Morel Dude

Bob Gender said:


> Found plenty of morels out in SE Minnesota. Finding them on slopes facing every direction but north so far. Found these too. Does anyone know what they might be?


I don't know what the mushrooms are but the deep grove on the fern suggests that it is the ostrich fern....fiddleheads!


----------



## Inthewild

Mother load said:


> You should try waverly with palimow. Let me know if you two get together. You know I have scouted lots of areas. Text you spots if you do.


Dude, I don' t know much, but me thinks you gotta put @Palimow in the text for them to get direct notice. Let me know if I'm wrong, like pheasant backs only growing on Elms.


----------



## twisted minds

Bob Gender said:


> Found plenty of morels out in SE Minnesota. Finding them on slopes facing every direction but north so far. Found these too. Does anyone know what they might be?


Look like golden oysters. There was a posting on the Wisconsin board also of a guy who found some.


----------



## Mother load

Inthewild said:


> Dude, I don' t know much, but me thinks you gotta put @Palimow in the text for them to get direct notice. Let me know if I'm wrong, like pheasant backs only growing on Elms.


 seems to be a huge difference in using so called smart phone vs tablet. My 8 year old (the little blonde girl) grounded me from her tablet recently. So just using phone now. All new to me. I will figure it out like a yellow on a creek bed many many feet from any tree lol. Now I have to figure this formula out.@Palimow in the text for them to get direct notice. on tablet I just clicked a button. Maybe I should do this in Morris code or on a cb radio lol. Please all give this old fart a day or two to figure it out. Me thinks it could just be a fat finger thing. Or me thinking I hit a button and didn't. Thanks for heads up I will pay more attention.


----------



## Mother load

Sam Segale said:


> Who is Palimow?


 sorry Sam. Grabbed daughters iPad and seen difference from what I thought I posted from phone. Thanks inthewild again. All made sense to me looking on phone. But not when I'm on iPad. Maybe my 8 and 12 year olds can learn me lol


----------



## Achin4morelbacon

Bob Gender said:


> Found plenty of morels out in SE Minnesota. Finding them on slopes facing every direction but north so far. Found these too. Does anyone know what they might be?


Honey mushrooms?


----------



## btetzl50

Achin4morelbacon said:


> Honey mushrooms?


Yeah kinda look like those but in the opposite season...


----------



## btetzl50

Found a two absolute solo yellows this evening in the south metro, both yellows and fairly fresh, one giant!


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Achin4morelbacon said:


> Honey mushrooms?


I thought so at first but another one said golden oyster, which could be right.Looks like oysters


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

What will this heat wave do? My low bottoms are not producing yet, but with the rains if we get enough and heat it should explode i hope, after these next 2 days I am off for a week. Will be just hell hiking 5 hrs a day in this heat. Found 2 great spots alot of them stunted from lack of rain and these two good spots had alot of moss on hillside holding what ever moister there was. North facing hills with opposite side south facing hill, not droping off both sides had large hills trapping the heat. south facing too dry, north facing ok. I hope I hope I hope we get enough rain before this heat comes, then watch out. Always best when its humid out for a good flush. Good luck everyone.


----------



## MycoMania

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> What will this heat wave do? My low bottoms are not producing yet, but with the rains if we get enough and heat it should explode i hope, after these next 2 days I am off for a week. Will be just hell hiking 5 hrs a day in this heat. Found 2 great spots alot of them stunted from lack of rain and these two good spots had alot of moss on hillside holding what ever moister there was. North facing hills with opposite side south facing hill, not droping off both sides had large hills trapping the heat. south facing too dry, north facing ok. I hope I hope I hope we get enough rain before this heat comes, then watch out. Always best when its humid out for a good flush. Good luck everyone.


Million dollar question, right? Im staying positive, its gonna cause a massive flush, the big guys will be out early next week but itll be over by the end of next week for the most part. These temps arent gonna do us any huge favors.


----------



## Mother load

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> What will this heat wave do? My low bottoms are not producing yet, but with the rains if we get enough and heat it should explode i hope, after these next 2 days I am off for a week. Will be just hell hiking 5 hrs a day in this heat. Found 2 great spots alot of them stunted from lack of rain and these two good spots had alot of moss on hillside holding what ever moister there was. North facing hills with opposite side south facing hill, not droping off both sides had large hills trapping the heat. south facing too dry, north facing ok. I hope I hope I hope we get enough rain before this heat comes, then watch out. Always best when its humid out for a good flush. Good luck everyone.


Your report sounds like you have been in hunting my spots. I think
This heat will all but end the season except maybe bottoms. Hunt hard and fast next 7 days and drink lots of water.


----------



## tundraking

Bob Gender said:


> Found plenty of morels out in SE Minnesota. Finding them on slopes facing every direction but north so far. Found these too. Does anyone know what they might be?


Wow! That's one heck of a find! I second the golden oysters. Its the right time for them. Like shroomtrooper, I thought honeys at first too, but too early. Definitely look like an awesome find of oysters. Take em early before the bugs get to them!



MN Morel Dude said:


> Ok. Please weigh in. I've been hunting morels for the last 5 years. Wish I had started years ago but that's neither here nor there. I found approximately 50 on a southern facing slope and another 30 plus on pretty well lit east-facing slope. I have picked a few in the northern-facing slopes behind my house and have hit pretty well in the northern-facing slope of a friend of mine. So far this year I haven't found a trace in these two spots. My thermometer was destroyed (that's another story) but the ground feels cool. We have plenty of rain in Winona county and the temps are warming up again. Are they still going to pop or is there a dead line to these bad boys? I haven't seen any big yellows yet so I'm personally thinking that they are still to come. I'm hoping that I'm not fooling myself. I bought a dehydrator this year which may have been the kiss of death.


Morel Dude, 
I just got back from La Crescent area. Found plenty. Scrap the hillsides. Look in the ravines and lower areas, wash outs, etc.. Found mostly grays, and the yellows were just starting. They are there!


----------



## Morel Marauder

Found 111 in Carver County yesterday. Left a couple dozen to try and grow, but we desperately need a soaking rain. This was on a west facing ravine that is a perennial producer. Many small ones dried out already and many of the ones we picked were getting very close. I expect a short pop if we get some good rain, but I think it's just about over around here with the heat coming in.


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye

Well this forecast ought to put the final nails in the coffin for 2018 morels season. Don't see much surviving those 90's...... It's over!!


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye

MycoMania said:


> Million dollar question, right? Im staying positive, its gonna cause a massive flush, the big guys will be out early next week but itll be over by the end of next week for the most part. These temps arent gonna do us any huge favors.


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye

Mother load said:


> Your report sounds like you have been in hunting my spots. I think
> This heat will all but end the season except maybe bottoms. Hunt hard and fast next 7 days and drink lots of water.


----------



## MycoMania

Every season is a learning experience. Unfortunately most of the lessons dont seem to transfer to the next year. I love being in the woods but this year has been a head scratcher. My timing was off the last couple years due to work. This one just didn't work out the way it seemed like it should have. Hitting it hard the next few days and calling it good until early July.


----------



## MycoMania

Hit a woods east of me today, was amazed by how far ahead it was compared to my home territory. Found hundreds in interior woods, crumbling, molded yellows. About 25 decent ones towards the edges.


----------



## shedberg123

Need a little help here; thinking these are oysters mushrooms. Left about 4 times out there as I had over 200 yellows tonight in an hour; but have heard these are like hen of the woods. A little help out there?


----------



## LoHaze

shedberg123 said:


> Need a little help here; thinking these are oysters mushrooms. Left about 4 times out there as I had over 200 yellows tonight in an hour; but have heard these are like hen of the woods. A little help out there?


What part of the state you in? Pretty sure those are golden/yellow oysters


----------



## Mother load

MycoMania said:


> Every season is a learning experience. Unfortunately most of the lessons dont seem to transfer to the next year. I love being in the woods but this year has been a head scratcher. My timing was off the last couple years due to work. This one just didn't work out the way it seemed like it should have. Hitting it hard the next few days and calling it good until early July.


Love the optimism but early July? Guessing you meant June. But wouldn’t a 3 or 4 month season be justified. For all the dreaming hiking sometime spats we have. Ah the morel family lol.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Mother load said:


> Love the optimism but early July? Guessing you meant June. But wouldn’t a 3 or 4 month season be justified. For all the dreaming hiking sometime spats we have. Ah the morel family lol.


i think he means he will be looking for chants in July, there is always a month lull between morels and other edible mushrooms.


----------



## Mother load

Had more than a few people I lead on a morel hunt this season. Sometimes I was the teacher. however not once was I not the student. Mild failure today but some were found and everyone left happy.thanks guys


----------



## Mother load

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> i think he means he will be looking for chants in July, there is always a month lull between morels and other edible mushrooms.


Could be. Been wrong before.makes sence now. Looking for help on later mushrooms. Hope those that hunt them keep posting. I have much to learn.


----------



## MycoMania

Mother load said:


> Love the optimism but early July? Guessing you meant June. But wouldn’t a 3 or 4 month season be justified. For all the dreaming hiking sometime spats we have. Ah the morel family lol.


Yeah, Im cleaning out the flushes Ive found the next couple days and waiting for chants, chickens, etc.


----------



## Mother load

MycoMania said:


> Yeah, Im cleaning out the flushes Ive found the next couple days and waiting for chants, chickens, etc.


Sorry mycomania I misinterpreted meaning. Hope your around in July I will still be asking questions.


----------



## Boomers or bust

254 today finally!!!!!


----------



## Achin4morelbacon

Boomers or bust said:


> View attachment 7878
> 254 today finally!!!!!


What county


----------



## AIM

Hell id be happy with one big yellow at this point lol.


----------



## Achin4morelbacon

I haven't found any this year, super depressing, haven't been out since Sunday though. I guess I found one tiny grey on mother's day, but I left it.


----------



## MycoMania

Mother load said:


> Sorry mycomania I misinterpreted meaning. Hope your around in July I will still be asking questions.


Absolutely! I'll be happy to help any way I can.


----------



## shedberg123

LoHaze said:


> What part of the state you in? Pretty sure those are golden/yellow oysters


Se Minnesota by La Crescent. Last 7 days is a major pop here and I am trying to get to all my spots before they tank. One tree tonight had over 140 on it, harvested 120 and left 20 plus in there crumbling... Thank you for taking a look. I am pretty sure you are right. Put one piece on my tongue and no tingling at all; smell like mushrooms. My Illinois group thinks they are also, first I've seen in my woods. Want to go get the rest if they are legit. Then I need to know what to do with them, can I dry and freeze like morels?


----------



## Mother load

My health says I have two hunts left to teach and learn left in me this year. If you have been skunked so far. Send A message. This is a great group. Sure I can find others to help. Don’t think we have a long window left. But promise to find some for you.


----------



## Boomers or bust

Achin4morelbacon said:


> What county


Mankato


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Boomers or bust said:


> View attachment 7878
> 254 today finally!!!!!


great find, my best was 179 smallish ones, which had me giggling the whole night. good job


----------



## Dtails

What's so crazy about this year is I was ice fishing a little over a month ago... Turkey hunting in a foot of snow one day 3 days later no snow... A friend found 3 babies in his back yard where he dumps is wash water... Still thinking we need a good rain and maybe just maybe might have a chance


----------



## MycoMania

They'll be out there in deep north and east facing ravines for a while yet. The heat is gonna make them deteriorate super fast though.


----------



## Lisse Michaels

Bob Gender said:


> Found plenty of morels out in SE Minnesota. Finding them on slopes facing every direction but north so far. Found these too. Does anyone know what they might be?


They look like pleurotus citrinopileatus aka tamogitake or golden oyster mushrooms to me. Are the caps kind of dry & velvety?


----------



## Mother load

Has anyone found a 4” or bigger morel yet? Hmmmm is to early to start the 2019 page lol


----------



## Chanterelle nut

Hi guys, i am new to the forum. This is my first season in MN and seems like a bad one. Any hope for us around the twin cities?


----------



## Lisse Michaels

Mother load said:


> Has anyone found a 4” or bigger morel yet? Hmmmm is to early to start the 2019 page lol


Yes, I have, but it doesn't really count because I'm not in MN.


----------



## Dead Elmer

Mother load said:


> Has anyone found a 4” or bigger morel yet? Hmmmm is to early to start the 2019 page lol


I'm hoping to see some this weekend saw only young Morels last weekend. Have you got some in the freezer yet M.L.?


----------



## WesternMN

Bob Gender said:


> Found plenty of morels out in SE Minnesota. Finding them on slopes facing every direction but north so far. Found these too. Does anyone know what they might be?


What kind of tree is that they are growing on?


----------



## Dead Elmer

Chanterelle nut said:


> Hi guys, i am new to the forum. This is my first season in MN and seems like a bad one. Any hope for us around the twin cities?


Yes!


----------



## Dead Elmer

Lisse Michaels said:


> Yes, I have, but it doesn't really count because I'm not in MN.


I'll be doing the "duck walk" now that that move has a name, thanks for that!
Q u a c k Q u a c k


----------



## Lisse Michaels

Dead Elmer said:


> I'll be doing the "duck walk" now that that move has a name, thanks for that!
> Q u a c k Q u a c k


If you do the duck walk it's also easier to get your head close to the ground so that you can see the little devils better. You guys would roar with laughter if you saw the things I do to find morels!!!


----------



## MycoMania

Mother load said:


> Has anyone found a 4” or bigger morel yet? Hmmmm is to early to start the 2019 page lol


theyll be out there soon, but they wont last long!


----------



## WesternMN

Bob Gender said:


> Found plenty of morels out in SE Minnesota. Finding them on slopes facing every direction but north so far. Found these too. Does anyone know what they might be?


I don't believe they are oyster mushrooms and am fairly certain that "golden oysters" don't grow in the USA. Your mushrooms look like some sort of Lentinus/Lentinellus species to me with the depressions in the centers of the caps. 

Did you get any better pics of the gill surface and do you happen to know what kind of tree they were growing on?


----------



## HawkeyeMerkels

Bob Gender said:


> Found plenty of morels out in SE Minnesota. Finding them on slopes facing every direction but north so far. Found these too. Does anyone know what they might be?


Yes Bob those are the Golden/Yellow Oyster. Adding another thumbsup ! Great year for them everywhere I hear. Delicious Tasting Fungi . Do yourself a favor and pick em everytime your fortunate to encounter them ! Best of Luck this week Minnesota ! HappyHunting !


----------



## Lisse Michaels

Chanterelle nut said:


> Hi guys, i am new to the forum. This is my first season in MN and seems like a bad one. Any hope for us around the twin cities?


Chanterelle nut, there’s always hope! Don’t give up your search too early!


----------



## Chanterelle nut

Any pointers on what regions are good around minneapolis?


----------



## Chanterelle nut

I ve been out there couple times in some awesome looking places but it just doesn't make sense, there is no morels.


----------



## Inthewild

WesternMN said:


> What kind of tree is that they are growing on?


Ummm... better not say what I'm thinking.


----------



## Lisse Michaels

Inthewild said:


> Ummm... better not say what I'm thinking.


I’m probably thinking the same thing!! ***giggle***


----------



## br5

Just visited an old guy that's bought mushrooms off me for 10 years. Always sell him as many as he wants for people he knows and give him a pound for his trouble. Normally I pay for my trip. Only had about 4lbs so I ate a bunch and froze the rest. Took him over enough for a good mess and sit for awhile listening to his stories. Made me sad, he's really getting up in years and I'm not sure we'll chat again. Enjoy the time you get to spend in the woods as we'll all be where he is someday. Also make sure the older folks you know get some no matter what. You'll never regret it. I'd love to head up again tomorrow, but can't find anyone to do the 8hr. trip, pains me to think of waiting another year.


----------



## sarahrose

If it doesn’t rain soon there will be no morels:-( Not sure I’ll even bother to go out again once I get back this weekend..... if not, oh well..... bring on the summer mushrooms!!!


----------



## Morchella matt

found this poor guy today. Silver creek.


----------



## stilz

sarahrose said:


> If it doesn’t rain soon there will be no morels:-( Not sure I’ll even bother to go out again once I get back this weekend..... if not, oh well..... bring on the summer mushrooms!!!


Dumping rain right now.


----------



## tundraking

Chanterelle nut said:


> I ve been out there couple times in some awesome looking places but it just doesn't make sense, there is no morels.


Northern hillsides, river bottoms, creek beds, ravines. Low, low, low. I think it’s your best shot right now and the next several days. 
The nice thing is that the nights are relatively cool.


----------



## Lisse Michaels

br5 said:


> Just visited an old guy that's bought mushrooms off me for 10 years. Always sell him as many as he wants for people he knows and give him a pound for his trouble. Normally I pay for my trip. Only had about 4lbs so I ate a bunch and froze the rest. Took him over enough for a good mess and sit for awhile listening to his stories. Made me sad, he's really getting up in years and I'm not sure we'll chat again. Enjoy the time you get to spend in the woods as we'll all be where he is someday. Also make sure the older folks you know get some no matter what. You'll never regret it. I'd love to head up again tomorrow, but can't find anyone to do the 8hr. trip, pains me to think of waiting another year.


This just brought tears to my eyes. Very wise words, br5! 

One of the things I used to love the most about spring was going out with my Baba (Ukrainian/Polish for Grandma) and she would show me all the plants coming up, teach me what was good to eat, what was medicine, and of course, we’d pick morels!! 
I always bring morels to the people I know who love them, but can no longer pick them for whatever reason. My Baba used to say that if you give some away, Mother Nature would bless you with twice as many the next time you pick, or the next year. I know that’s not exactly how it works, but it was a beautiful lesson, and I’m so happy to have those memories.


----------



## Lisse Michaels

Morchella matt said:


> View attachment 7940
> found this poor guy today. Silver creek.


Awww, bummer! Poor thing looks like he got a sunburn!! ☹


----------



## AIM

Welp hopeful the flood gates are opening around the woods... Finna hunt like hell in the north metro and dreaming this is what we have needed. 

All the flowers grass etc have needed it so gimme a peice of the sponge mother nature lol!

I've pretty much gone nuts hunting this year now driving around like a dead tree hawk and eyeing all the growth at stops. We all need help lets be honest.


----------



## AIM

Lisse Michaels said:


> Awww, bummer! Poor thing looks like he got a sunburn!! ☹


Are dried sun morels no good? Seems odd if people dry them anyways that it would matter but never found enough to have the luxury of trying different methods of saving etc. 

I would assume the over exposure to sun (uv) kills the flavor and texture?


----------



## twisted minds

AIM said:


> Are dried sun morels no good? Seems odd if people dry them anyways that it would matter but never found enough to have the luxury of trying different methods of saving etc.
> 
> I would assume the over exposure to sun (uv) kills the flavor and texture?


 Sun drying is fine and they are delicious. I believe Lisse Michaels was joking about the sunburn.


----------



## twisted minds

WesternMN said:


> I don't believe they are oyster mushrooms and am fairly certain that "golden oysters" don't grow in the USA. Your mushrooms look like some sort of Lentinus/Lentinellus species to me with the depressions in the centers of the caps.
> 
> Did you get any better pics of the gill surface and do you happen to know what kind of tree they were growing on?


They cetainly do grow in the USA, you can even grow your own with cultivation kits.


----------



## Chanterelle nut

Hey wise mushroom hunters, what tool is good to find low land? Any apps you can recommend?


----------



## Mother load

Chanterelle nut said:


> Any pointers on what regions are good around minneapolis?


Never had a chanterell. But will this year. Need/want to find a few morels maybe more? Pm me I can put you on a few spots. I can hunt for a few hours but after that I will just be a guide. Find enough for two meals we share. Less you take all.cost is free. But you have to come to red wing


----------



## Old Elm

Chanterelle nut said:


> Hey wise mushroom hunters, what tool is good to find low land? Any apps you can recommend?


 iBoots


----------



## MN Morel Dude

Winona County update. We hit a northern slope in the valley after work and were frustrated because we saw nothing until we were about to leave the woods. We then hit on a dozen very fresh greys. It lifted our spirits and we will head back there tomorrow. Hoping that this weekend through early next week will work out well.


----------



## AIM

twisted minds said:


> Sun drying is fine and they are delicious. I believe Lisse Michaels was joking about the sunburn.


 Just not the first time ive heard of them being dried or burnt so was curious what the real peeps know! Good stuff.


----------



## Mother load

Humid and rain,looks like tomorrow is a good day. For the many I met this year contact me. Willing to shuttle people to theire areas. Maybe group hunt a creek. With temps being in 90’s going to say tomorrow is our boom of the season so to speak.maybe a few days after too.


----------



## bigrobshroommn

Chanterelle nut said:


> Hey wise mushroom hunters, what tool is good to find low land? Any apps you can recommend?


Google Maps on your phone under terrain mode


----------



## bigrobshroommn

br5 said:


> Just visited an old guy that's bought mushrooms off me for 10 years. Always sell him as many as he wants for people he knows and give him a pound for his trouble. Normally I pay for my trip. Only had about 4lbs so I ate a bunch and froze the rest. Took him over enough for a good mess and sit for awhile listening to his stories. Made me sad, he's really getting up in years and I'm not sure we'll chat again. Enjoy the time you get to spend in the woods as we'll all be where he is someday. Also make sure the older folks you know get some no matter what. You'll never regret it. I'd love to head up again tomorrow, but can't find anyone to do the 8hr. trip, pains me to think of waiting another year.


I always bring my 79 year old grandmother some. Gotta pay her back for all of the years her and passed grandpa took me fishing. The only problembis this year I haven’t encountered the FLUSH! Maybe these thunderstorms will help the cause!


----------



## bigrobshroommn

I woke up super early this morning to go check some spots before work. Walked away empty handed with lots of mosquito bites on the hands and face, the only two places I didnt spray. Everywhere I checked had very dry soil in all types of terrain. Found burnt up and spent morels.


----------



## Mother load

Many of us say we can smell them. I’m going to be the first to say I can hear them popping up as I sit in the rain.


----------



## tundraking

AIM said:


> Just not the first time ive heard of them being dried or burnt so was curious what the real peeps know! Good stuff.


I have no problem picking dry morels either. The work is already done! Otherwise, you can just rinse it off quick under cold water, put it in the frig in a plastic bag for the night, and it will be plump and fresh the next morning!


----------



## Sam Segale

Is this rain going to make things pop?


----------



## Lisse Michaels

AIM said:


> Are dried sun morels no good? Seems odd if people dry them anyways that it would matter but never found enough to have the luxury of trying different methods of saving etc.
> 
> I would assume the over exposure to sun (uv) kills the flavor and texture?


Actually, no, sun dried morels are just fine. I pick them & eat them. As long as they aren’t buggy or wormy, you’re good to go! They’re just not aesthetically pleasing to the eye as the “perfect” ones are.


----------



## Lisse Michaels

twisted minds said:


> Sun drying is fine and they are delicious. I believe Lisse Michaels was joking about the sunburn.


Yes, thank you, I was joking. I pick them when they’re sun dried. There’s nothing wrong with them like that!


----------



## Morchella matt

RAIN!


----------



## Mother load

Sam Segale said:


> Is this rain going to make things pop?


Now or never


----------



## Lisse Michaels

I think I’m heading to Northwest Angle on Sunday, and probably again next weekend.
If anyone is heading up that way & wants to join me, send me a PM and I’ll give you my contact info. I’d love to show you around my neck of the woods, and it’s always nice to have some company!


----------



## WesternMN

twisted minds said:


> They cetainly do grow in the USA, you can even grow your own with cultivation kits.


Of course Pleurotus citrinopileatus (golden oyster mushroom) can be cultivated just like all oyster mushrooms, what I said was that I don't believe them to be native to the wilds of the United States. I could be wrong, but I've never known anybody to find them and have never seen any documentation indicating that they grow here.

Edit:Found this on Mushroom Observer, evidently they have either escaped cultivation or the Midwest has a relatively rare and similar looking species:

http://mushroomobserver.org/observer/show_observation/278886

Pretty cool find!


----------



## tundraking

WesternMN said:


> Of course Pleurotus citrinopileatus (golden oyster mushroom) can be cultivated just like all oyster mushrooms, what I said was that I don't believe them to be native to the wilds of the United States. I could be wrong, but I've never known anybody to find them and have never seen any documentation indicating that they grow here.
> 
> Edit:Found this on Mushroom Observer, evidently they have either escaped cultivation or the Midwest has a relatively rare and similar looking species:
> 
> http://mushroomobserver.org/observer/show_observation/278886
> 
> Pretty cool find!


Awesome! Always up for new kinds of edible mushrooms growing in the wild!! All the years I've summer foraged, I've never found yellow oysters in the wild. So I'll be on the lookout!


----------



## Chanterelle nut

So this weekend is practically our last shot at Morels right?


----------



## stilz

Next 5 days or so with all that rain. Soil temps are around 62-66F, so still in range for pop.


----------



## Lisse Michaels

WesternMN said:


> Of course Pleurotus citrinopileatus (golden oyster mushroom) can be cultivated just like all oyster mushrooms, what I said was that I don't believe them to be native to the wilds of the United States. I could be wrong, but I've never known anybody to find them and have never seen any documentation indicating that they grow here.
> 
> Edit:Found this on Mushroom Observer, evidently they have either escaped cultivation or the Midwest has a relatively rare and similar looking species:
> 
> http://mushroomobserver.org/observer/show_observation/278886
> 
> Pretty cool find!


There’s always a chance, if the conditions are right, of some type of fungi appearing that has never been seen before in a particular area.

I’m in Manitoba, and for lots of years people said no matsutake grow here, only on the west coast.

5 years ago, we had a really wet summer. It rained constantly, and one day while I was picking chanterelles, I found mushrooms that I was 1000% sure were matsutake. 

I brought some specimens to my mycology professor friend who identified the spores in his lab. And yes, they were indeed matsutake.


----------



## AIM

Open to any trades for morels...


----------



## Chanterelle nut

Guys, i have a question, Ive been out looking for morels in some promising lands but: I keep finding this forests full of some thorn bushes that just seem to be to thick for anything to grow, should i stay out of those? There is lots of low land around were i hunt but there is a lot of flooding, should i stay away from flood plains? What kind of enviroment is good for morels, if i find lots of weeds and young trees should stay out of that? I guess what i am looking for is not a list of what is a good place for morels but what is a place to stay away from. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Lisse Michaels

AIM said:


> View attachment 7954
> 
> 
> Open to any trades for morels...


Big laughing gyms??? Sweet find!


----------



## AIM

First 2 of the year! Stood in same spot for a good 10 min looking around under the super thick vine like stuff. Maybe just starting up here north of 694 with that rain! 

Woooooo!


----------



## AIM

Lisse Michaels said:


> Big laughing gyms??? Sweet find!


Hmm had no idea they were a "cool" find. There was a ton!


----------



## Lisse Michaels

AIM said:


> Hmm had no idea they were a "cool" find. There was a ton!


It’s hard to tell for sure, but they kind of look like them. I’ve only ever found them once, and I was with a friend who knew much more about hallucinogens than I do. So don’t consume any until you get a positive ID and know FOR SURE!!!


----------



## AIM

Was like shroom popcorn lol.


----------



## tundraking

Chanterelle nut said:


> Guys, i have a question, Ive been out looking for morels in some promising lands but: I keep finding this forests full of some thorn bushes that just seem to be to thick for anything to grow, should i stay out of those? There is lots of low land around were i hunt but there is a lot of flooding, should i stay away from flood plains? What kind of enviroment is good for morels, if i find lots of weeds and young trees should stay out of that? I guess what i am looking for is not a list of what is a good place for morels but what is a place to stay away from. Thanks in advance.


Just stay away from any place that is not a good place...  
As you've probably already figured out, there's way more bad places than there are good, so naming all of them isn't going to help.
We try to help by explaining the things to look for, ie. terrain, trees, plants, cover, etc... If the area you're looking at doesn't contain any of these promising characteristics, then continue looking for places that do. Where you find them isn't necessarily going to have all of the above signs, but it will for the most part have at least a few of them. 
If you want to see what some places look like, then I would recommend watching some YouTube videos and look at the surroundings of the places they are finding morels. Use Google Maps, Google Earth, ONXMaps or other topo APPs/websites to help identify public lands that may have the right terrain. Then its just a matter of getting out there.
I know its frustrating and hard to envision when you haven't found any yet, but if you're incorporating the tips that are given here, then you are putting yourself in places that you may have an opportunity to find them in. Once you find them, look carefully at your surroundings and hopefully that will help you in the future.

Oh, and there's nothing wrong with buckthorn, except walking through it... A lot of places I've found morels have buckthorn in the area.


----------



## Adam L Murray

Just Found my first 6 this afternoon. Any one else having a hard time this year? It's been so dry. My most reliable spot (10 years strong) has had nothing until today. I thought I was getting skunked! Or, I suppose there could be some new hunting activity. Anyone hopeful about the prospects for this weekned?


----------



## mascadcar

Found first morels of the year today, only10, but it's a start. Tops were drying on a few and these shrooms weren't there two days ago.


----------



## Mother load

Adam L Murray said:


> Just Found my first 6 this afternoon. Any one else having a hard time this year? It's been so dry. My most reliable spot (10 years strong) has had nothing until today. I thought I was getting skunked! Or, I suppose there could be some new hunting activity. Anyone hopeful about the prospects for this weekned?


More than excited. Know for a fact they are popping big and plentifully. Thought I was losing my touch. In my opinion go to ravines north slopes and lowlands for best shot with west slopes fading fast.


----------



## abccgoetz

Mother load said:


> More than excited. Know for a fact they are popping big and plentifully. Thought I was losing my touch. In my opinion go to ravines north slopes and lowlands for best shot with west slopes fading fast.



THANK YOU, Mother Load!


----------



## Mother load

Anytime. We had a good find and a great time. You both were great. Now get out of my backyard lol.


----------



## Mother load

abccgoetz said:


> THANK YOU, Mother Load!
> View attachment 7968


Thanks to some new friends this old timer didn’t have to pick these. And now that they know about permethrin next time they won’t be buggered while picking.(thanks trooper)


----------



## Boiled Owl Eye

Mother load said:


> Thanks to some new friends this old timer didn’t have to pick these. And now that they know about permethrin next time they won’t be buggered while picking.(thanks trooper)


----------



## Achin4morelbacon

I have seen a video of a guy picking a bunch here in minnesota. So I believe it. They say they smell like cinnamon and dirty Sox.


----------



## TransplantedOHspore

We've had good rain here in Renville Co. 3 of the last 4 days, so moisture isn't an issue. I'll be along the Minn. river in the morning. I've enjoyed reading posts here this week, decided I should join. I'll report back on my foray.


----------



## AIM

Sauteed those bitches in a cast iron pan with butter and topped my burger off with a few slices.

 mmm.. Hope to find more tomorrow!


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Mother load said:


> Thanks to some new friends this old timer didn’t have to pick these. And now that they know about permethrin next time they won’t be buggered while picking.(thanks trooper)


I actually found 3 ticks on me this year. I usually get the pump spray all they had was the aerosol cans. Since I resprayed them again I have not found any. I would say the pump spray is better. I am doing good on morels, 63 big ones today. Low north facing spots not even producing yet, weird.was out before daylight and could only last 6 hours even tho I was in a shaded spot. I am not seeing any greys now, 3 days ago I was. Good luck to you motherload


----------



## abccgoetz

Mother load said:


> Anytime. We had a good find and a great time. You both were great. Now get out of my backyard lol.


We had a great time as well! I know your hot spots, so you may see us again! lol


----------



## Chanterelle nut

Anyone going out tomorrow around chaska area?


----------



## Mother load

Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> I actually found 3 ticks on me this year. I usually get the pump spray all they had was the aerosol cans. Since I resprayed them again I have not found any. I would say the pump spray is better. I am doing good on morels, 63 big ones today. Low north facing spots not even producing yet, weird.was out before daylight and could only last 6 hours even tho I was in a shaded spot. I am not seeing any greys now, 3 days ago I was. Good luck to you motherload


Damn you,I didn’t know about pump spray lol. Out every day as long as I can and not one tick(I do reapply after wash)Found some beautiful fresh 4” greys today. Didn’t count but would guess 200 yellows today average to slightly on large size. Areas near ravine were very good producers. Funny thing after the heavy rains puddles were few and in ravines no standing or running water. Don’t think one morel was found not imbedded in moss. Nothing in heavy ground cover.have morel.com friends coming tomorrow morning. Think we can pull a 10lb day out. Not sure but think you have a trip with old elm in Canada that shows great potential. Good luck and if you are not on that journey good luck to old elm.


----------



## Mother load

abccgoetz said:


> We had a great time as well! I know your hot spots, so you may see us again! lol


silly grasshopper nobody knows my hot spots that I keep to myself lol. Next year rates go up. Want to strike it rich. Thinking a dime per person per trip.


----------



## AIM

Mother load said:


> silly grasshopper nobody knows my hot spots that I keep to myself lol. Next year rates go up. Want to strike it rich. Thinking a dime per person per trip.


I got 50 cents for you anytime! Lol.


----------



## Mother load

AIM said:


> I got 50 cents for you anytime! Lol.


Seems I’m overbooked this year but gladly find you some next year. Well for 50 cents Tuesday next week works. No promises on that one with the heat expected. I do offer money back guarantees however.why can I never say no lol I only had one skunk with a fellow morel. Com member. It was you Brad. We found some later but sadly you couldn’t make the I can smell them trip tomorrow. Best wishes in hutch.


----------



## Mother load

Oh hell. You got a dime I can take two On Tuesday. Prefer those that have been skunked. But first come first served.


----------



## AIM

I was just giving you shit but very nice! Take those who need it the most and look forward to sharing some spots of my own once i get to that level ha! Im just happy with the 2 from earlier. Tomorrow AM back at it!

Keep up the nice work!


----------



## Mother load

AIM said:


> I was just giving you shit but very nice! Take those who need it the most and look forward to sharing some spots of my own once i get to that level ha! Im just happy with the 2 from earlier. Tomorrow AM back at it!
> 
> Keep up the nice work!


Do have a 10a.m slot availability for tomorrow. Only costs a dime a nickel a shoe


----------



## Chanterelle nut

Guys help me out, i am going morel hunting tomorrow, should i look east west south or north facing slopes. How should the ground look? Black or sandy?


----------



## AIM

Chanterelle nut said:


> Guys help me out, i am going morel hunting tomorrow, should i look east west south or north facing slopes. How should the ground look? Black or sandy?


Look all over for dead trees regardless with some sun hitting but moist ground is good. Ive only found LBMs around sandy stumps but sure morels could happen with right cover and some of the moss/grass that will grow in those spots. Ive only found them in the thick shit.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

AIM said:


> Look all over for dead trees regardless with some sun hitting but moist ground is good. Ive only found LBMs around sandy stumps but sure morels could happen with right cover and some of the moss/grass that will grow in those spots. Ive only found them in the thick shit.


I usually am not a stick guy that pushes foliage around to see underneath, but this year I am. Aim is right about the moss, I find myself looking at the patches of moss even when I am walking to another spot, funny how some moss is so thick some morels cannot push through it all the way. I have found many in the thick shit.[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sam Segale

Mother load said:


> Humid and rain,looks like tomorrow is a good day. For the many I met this year contact me. Willing to shuttle people to theire areas. Maybe group hunt a creek. With temps being in 90’s going to say tomorrow is our boom of the season so to speak.maybe a few days after too.


Think today


Mother load said:


> More than excited. Know for a fact they are popping big and plentifully. Thought I was losing my touch. In my opinion go to ravines north slopes and lowlands for best shot with west slopes fading fast.


Got time today to help find big batch?


----------



## Sam Segale

Mother load said:


> Do have a 10a.m slot availability for tomorrow. Only costs a dime a nickel a shoe


I got a bottle of jack for some good honey holes you can just guide and I'll give you more then meals worth as long as I find that many.


Sam Segale said:


> Think today
> 
> Got time today to help find big batch?


----------



## Ray Fritz

Mother load said:


> Oh hell. You got a dime I can take two On Tuesday. Prefer those that have been skunked. But first come first served.


We have been skunked for the past 4 years. My wife's family hunted morels successfully in Illinois growing up. But we have yet to find one since moving to Minnesota 16 years ago. We have 100 acres next to our house with many dead trees but have had no luck. Any suggestions or if you are seriuos about taking us out with you we would gladly join you for needed coaching.


----------



## Mother load

Ray Fritz said:


> We have been skunked for the past 4 years. My wife's family hunted morels successfully in Illinois growing up. But we have yet to find one since moving to Minnesota 16 years ago. We have 100 acres next to our house with many dead trees but have had no luck. Any suggestions or if you are seriuos about taking us out with you we would gladly join you for needed coaching.


Think I have only one person Tuesday. So I have room 10a.m. Tuesday might be to late but we can try.


----------



## Mother load

Ray Fritz said:


> We have been skunked for the past 4 years. My wife's family hunted morels successfully in Illinois growing up. But we have yet to find one since moving to Minnesota 16 years ago. We have 100 acres next to our house with many dead trees but have had no luck. Any suggestions or if you are seriuos about taking us out with you we would gladly join you for needed coaching.


Number and address sent open inbox.


----------



## StCloudKid

Behold, my glorious 2018 haul! We've been out 6 times in all of our regular spots, this is all we've found. Thinkin' of making a trip south before it's all over! Not feelin' this heat/dry up in St. Cloud :/


----------



## Chanterelle nut

Well once again no morels, pheasant backs saved the day as usual. I guess its time to wait for my chants and boletes!


----------



## Achin4morelbacon

Anybody have any ideas up in the north metro? I have not found any this year, and would like to. Thanks anyone who can help a starving pilgrim.


----------



## Mandra

Mother load said:


> Number and address sent open inbox.


I went mushroom hunting with my sister last year down in the Rochester area and this year I've been researching and trying to find a good time to get out and go hunting. If you happen to be willing and have any time available I would be very excited to go hunting with you!


----------



## Boomers or bust

Found almost 50 this morning. Some big yellows some small. High land was key. Low is about to start I believe. The usual spots not going yet. Sibley County


----------



## Old Elm

Boomers or bust said:


> Found almost 50 this morning. Some big yellows some small. High land was key. Low is about to start I believe. The usual spots not going yet. Sibley County


Nice finds there, and yes they're still popping, believe the rain really helped. Four of us made an awesome haul today. I think there could be a couple more days left. We were way into the buckthorn.


----------



## Chanterelle nut

Maaaan why cant i find any!!???


----------



## AIM

Achin4morelbacon said:


> Anybody have any ideas up in the north metro? I have not found any this year, and would like to. Thanks anyone who can help a starving pilgrim.


IMO we are kind of screwed. This heat is killer and the lack of rain before was even worse. I found 1 more today for a total of 3 this season lol.

I'm no expert but just feels off in the woods up here. Outside of some smaller pockets of growth prolly SOL at this point. Even after all the rain a log of the sandy woods are still dry being we didnt get anything for so long.


----------



## Mother load

Another happy customer. Thanks bud


----------



## Tanner Nelson

Chanterelle nut said:


> Well once again no morels, pheasant backs saved the day as usual. I guess its time to wait for my chants and boletes!


What part of the state are you in. I'm near fergus falls and only found a moldy one. Hoping rain brings one last batch.


----------



## Mother load

Mandra said:


> I went mushroom hunting with my sister last year down in the Rochester area and this year I've been researching and trying to find a good time to get out and go hunting. If you happen to be willing and have any time available I would be very excited to go hunting with you!


Open inbox


----------



## Chanterelle nut

Hey mother load you seem to be finding all of them!!! Could you show some pics of where they grow, like the trees and such so i can pin point this morels. What time are you going on tuesday?


----------



## Chanterelle nut

Tanner Nelson said:


> What part of the state are you in. I'm near fergus falls and only found a moldy one. Hoping rain brings one last batch.


I am south metro i am just not good with these morels


----------



## Chanterelle nut

Mother load said:


> Never had a chanterell. But will this year. Need/want to find a few morels maybe more? Pm me I can put you on a few spots. I can hunt for a few hours but after that I will just be a guide. Find enough for two meals we share. Less you take all.cost is free. But you have to come to red wing


Do chants grow in your neck of the woods? If not ill check some promising spots around south metro and will be glad to share if they produce.


----------



## Old Elm

My buddie SC just sent me a pic of his today's haul & a note:
"That’s all she wrote for me. Done for this season."

Not me, I just gotta go one more time or two!! Ha Ha
Good luck to all who venture out tmrrw in the heat, drink lots of WATER.


----------



## Mother load

Chanterelle nut said:


> Hey mother load you seem to be finding all of them!!! Could you show some pics of where they grow, like the trees and such so i can pin point this morels. What time are you going on tuesday?


Think I’m for sure booked this morel season. With this heat not even sure Tuesday will be good. Look at north slopes and lowlands. Moss seems to be good areas.stay away from ferns and pheasant backs. Bottom of northern slopes tend to be under vines. Find dead elms with at least half the bark remaining. Hunt hunt hunt. A good friend of mine says we don’t hunt. We gather. Billions and billions of morels are still out there. Sorry I can’t help this year but you can find them. Good luck


----------



## Mother load

Old Elm said:


> View attachment 7984
> My buddie SC just sent me a pic of his today's haul & a note:
> "That’s all she wrote for me. Done for this season."
> 
> Not me, I just gotta go one more time or two!! Ha Ha
> Good luck to all who venture out tmrrw in the heat, drink lots of WATER.


Getting tired. But won’t stop till it’s time. Not time yet.


----------



## Tanner Nelson

Chanterelle nut said:


> I am south metro i am just not good with these morels


Right now, find the lowest, wettest spot to try. Old popples, dead elms before it's too late. My little hot spot was no good this year.


----------



## Mother load

Trooper I still have much to learn of summer mushrooms.(doing fine with morels) You mentioned that roughly a month after morels end summer mushrooms start. Are oysters and chicken of the woods lucky finds at this time of year. Or maybe products of a goofy spring? Maybe you meant other summer finds? I want to learn as much as I can. And I believe you need more than a field guide to do that. Would appreciate your wisdom as well as others.thanks again.


----------



## Chanterelle nut

Ouseter can grow all year round, uncommon here in MN during early spring but possible. Chickens definetively a lucky find this early but they will be coming like crazy in couple weeks, dont forget hen of the woods and of course boletes! Chanterelles are as tasty as morels and much more abundant


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

AIM said:


> IMO we are kind of screwed. This heat is killer and the lack of rain before was even worse. I found 1 more today for a total of 3 this season lol.
> 
> I'm no expert but just feels off in the woods up here. Outside of some smaller pockets of growth prolly SOL at this point. Even after all the rain a log of the sandy woods are still dry being we didnt get anything for so long.


Your right lack of rain didnt help, but the cold april took the bite out of it a little. I have found quite a few tho on south facing slopes that where shaded by bigger trees and natural runoffs for rain, with moss. On the same hill following the same elavation and moving to a north facing location found morels just starting. The south facing hills with no protection from the sun just got baked. If your spot looks good but your not finding anything its time to pack it up and find something better. Found so many under thick folage I had to use a stick to see underneath. Hope you find a bunch they are still up. Good luck


----------



## Inthewild

Mother load said:


> View attachment 7982
> Another happy customer. Thanks bud


Motherload has a passion for helping others and finding mushrooms. He will drive you in circles to throw you off finding his spots. If I didn't know better, I would have thought he was trying to kill me yesterday, pushing to find mushrooms in 95 degree heat. My season in Eau Claire was a bust, ML made sure a fellow Morel Addict got his chance on filling a few frying pans. 10 more months until the start of 2019 Morel Season!!!


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Mother load said:


> Trooper I still have much to learn of summer mushrooms.(doing fine with morels) You mentioned that roughly a month after morels end summer mushrooms start. Are oysters and chicken of the woods lucky finds at this time of year. Or maybe products of a goofy spring? Maybe you meant other summer finds? I want to learn as much as I can. And I believe you need more than a field guide to do that. Would appreciate your wisdom as well as others.thanks again.


well like most people I started with morels, then crown tip coral mushrooms( really good slow cooked in butter ), then chicken of the woods, hen of the woods, chanterelles, oysters should be out now I have only found a few, with this next batch of rain maybe more. Hericium mushrooms like lions mane( I have not found a lions mane but I have found a Hericium Coralloides and Americanum, these are very special to find. And they do taste like lobster a little. And hedge hog mushrooms, these mushrooms to me are surprisingly good, texture is more solid with good flavor. Yes you can find chickens which I see you have and yes it is a little early for them, congrats on your find. I did not go after summer mushrooms last year as much as previous years, I plan on doing so this year. The only mushroom I have not found yet( that I really want to find) is the black trumpet, found a lobster mushroom when old elm took me out, did find one king bolete, so there is a lot of mushrooms you can get in summer and fall.Your best friend for summer mushrooms is the white oak. Watch Gentleman forager videos, I really like his videos. I am not a expert and I can safety ID these mushrooms just from UTUBE videos. Honey mushrooms I am not comfortable with, would need a expert to help me on those and alot of others. I am going on a little waiting for my son to get out of bed, he usually gets up around 10:30, but hes my hunting buddy and is willing to get up early, thanks son. well got to wake him up again, good luck all


----------



## MycoMania

Hows it going out there guys? My last day out was friday, really feel like Im going to miss the best few days. Picked another 100 in deep west and north facing ravines, nothing with size at all for me this year. Family weekend and then back to work for a 5 day stretch of 12s so Im done until summer shrooming. Looking forward to seeing the loads of big ones that should come up this week.

Anyone here a member of the MMS?


----------



## Sam Segale

Oysters right?


----------



## Mother load

Sam Segale said:


> Oysters right?
> View attachment 7996
> View attachment 7997


Yep


----------



## MycoMania

Sam Segale said:


> Oysters right?
> View attachment 7996
> View attachment 7997


Beauties!


----------



## Mother load

Oysters 4 out of 4 thumbs up. Chicken of the woods 2 out of 4. 100% say way way better than pheasant back lol


----------



## MycoMania

Mother load said:


> Oysters 4 out of 4 thumbs up. Chicken of the woods 2 out of 4. 100% say way way better than pheasant back lol


Prime chickens, especially cincinnatus are one of my favorite eating mushrooms. I think they rival morels!


----------



## Mother load

MycoMania said:


> Prime chickens, especially cincinnatus are one of my favorite eating mushrooms. I think they rival morels!


To be honest I had a small grill fire.probably better without edges burned lol


----------



## AIM

I guess i am just a little discouraged at this point.. Seeminly prime ground and a big whopping 3 morels total lol. It is just so damn hot too. Not giving up just meh feeling. Thanks for the support! Will hit it again this week for sure.



Shroomtrooper 1 said:


> Your right lack of rain didnt help, but the cold april took the bite out of it a little. I have found quite a few tho on south facing slopes that where shaded by bigger trees and natural runoffs for rain, with moss. On the same hill following the same elavation and moving to a north facing location found morels just starting. The south facing hills with no protection from the sun just got baked. If your spot looks good but your not finding anything its time to pack it up and find something better. Found so many under thick folage I had to use a stick to see underneath. Hope you find a bunch they are still up. Good luck


----------



## Mother load

Inthewild said:


> Motherload has a passion for helping others and finding mushrooms. He will drive you in circles to throw you off finding his spots. If I didn't know better, I would have thought he was trying to kill me yesterday, pushing to find mushrooms in 95 degree heat. My season in Eau Claire was a bust, ML made sure a fellow Morel Addict got his chance on filling a few frying pans. 10 more months until the start of 2019 Morel Season!!!


To be honest a year ago I couldn’t walk to get my mail. Was my life’s mission to hunt this year. And won’t disagree with my drive in circles philosophy you described.and I am by no means kind and generous. Make healthier people go in the ditches and climb steep hills do the dirty work I have even been known to road hunt. Making people jump out when I stop and say hunt(gather) that good tree. And at the end of the day I get half? Works for me.and on a side note. I never want to be searching for morels ever again when it’s 100 out.


----------



## Mason

Spent 6 hours on two proven spots, no morels. I did come with a nice cache of pheasants though. Might be my last hunting day. Good luck all.


----------



## Alex Borgschatz

Seen 100+ of dead, waterlogged, or moldy morels today in one of my favorite spots. Kept 15 fresh ones. The heat and humidity have me freightened for our season. The thickness of the woods is unbelievable for hunting morels. Anyone finding clusters of fresh ones yet? I almost had a heat stroke getting the ones I did today. That’s with a gallon of water with. Hoping we aren’t done, found most of my good ones north east or deep in a ravine that climbs the hills. Best of luck!


----------



## Timleetx

Mother load said:


> View attachment 7982
> Another happy customer. Thanks bud


My dad always took me mushroom hunting as a kid, but now he works in China and we can’t go together. He comes back in a week and i’d love to have some morels waiting for him as a surprise. Problem is, I keep getting skunked. I’d love to go out hunting with you if I could.


----------



## AIM

MycoMania said:


> Prime chickens, especially cincinnatus are one of my favorite eating mushrooms. I think they rival morels!


Morels are kind of weird so nutty for a mushroom. I'd love to find some of the lions mane this summer.

MMS? Will have to checkout no idea. Edit.. Wtf is this? Lol.


----------



## Mother load

Alex Borgschatz said:


> Seen 100+ of dead, waterlogged, or moldy morels today in one of my favorite spots. Kept 15 fresh ones. The heat and humidity have me freightened for our season. The thickness of the woods is unbelievable for hunting morels. Anyone finding clusters of fresh ones yet? I almost had a heat stroke getting the ones I did today. That’s with a gallon of water with. Hoping we aren’t done, found most of my good ones north east or deep in a ravine that climbs the hills. Best of luck!


I’m no expert but calling it done Tuesday, deep deep northern slopes with very large tree canopy with heavy ground cover and ravines maybe a few more days. Hope all have some dried frozen and fresh in a bowl. New to summer mushrooms some are very tasty. Not prime rib morels tasty but sirloin type.and
Some taste like wet cardboard left out a week in the sun(pheasant backs) much more to learn.


----------



## Mother load

Timleetx said:


> My dad always took me mushroom hunting as a kid, but now he works in China and we can’t go together. He comes back in a week and i’d love to have some morels waiting for him as a surprise. Problem is, I keep getting skunked. I’d love to go out hunting with you if I could.


Wish I could help you. However window is all but closed and I’m still trying to help others. Find a deep northern ravine and hope for the best. Good luck. Nothing else buy a great cut of meat and some large store caps. Butter etc etc.enjoy Father’s Day .


----------



## Mother load

Just a thought. Maybe some of us should get together next year on a hunt. Bring some that need help.not the trolls. Do a day hunt and have a cookout at the end. Not sure how to start a thread. Anyone that wants to and knows how to start that? I’m in


----------



## Timleetx

Mother load said:


> Just a thought. Maybe some of us should get together next year on a hunt. Bring some that need help.not the trolls. Do a day hunt and have a cookout at the end. Not sure how to start a thread. Anyone that wants to and knows how to start that? I’m in


Well I can show you how to start a thread if you’d like. And when you said deep northern ravines, did you mean north facing ravines deep in the woods? Do you have any places (counties) in mind? I went out down by Jordan today and I found a ton of ramps but no morels. Growing weary of getting skunked.


----------



## tundraking

Mother load said:


> I’m no expert but calling it done Tuesday, deep deep northern slopes with very large tree canopy with heavy ground cover and ravines maybe a few more days. Hope all have some dried frozen and fresh in a bowl. New to summer mushrooms some are very tasty. Not prime rib morels tasty but sirloin type.and
> Some taste like wet cardboard left out a week in the sun(pheasant backs) much more to learn.


Lol! Motherload, I think you tried some bad pheasants... When they’re cooked up, they should be pretty close to portobello in texture and flavor. The young tender parts should be soft and can tear easily with your fingers. I have a feeling you cooked up some leathery ones or something that had some funk goin on...


----------



## Mother load

tundraking said:


> Lol! Motherload, I think you tried some bad pheasants... When they’re cooked up, they should be pretty close to portobello in texture and flavor. The young tender parts should be soft and can tear easily with your fingers. I have a feeling you cooked up some leathery ones or something that had some funk goin on...


Very possible that I screwed it up on my cooking method. And I know several people that will eat them. But have to say of all the people I have brought or met in the woods most would prefer to use a golf club on them. I have tried several times.no offense but I can honestly say they suck and are not for me.i wish I could enjoy them. I will however exchange them 1000lbs of pheasantbacks to a pound of morels if you like them. Not trying to be an ass. But if they tasted like portabellas I would eat them daily. Would love to meet you and prove me wrong.im willing to try one more time. I so want to enjoy them. Best part is I can have your 1000 lbs in about an hour in the morning.


----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Timleetx said:


> Well I can show you how to start a thread if you’d like. And when you said deep northern ravines, did you mean north facing ravines deep in the woods? Do you have any places (counties) in mind? I went out down by Jordan today and I found a ton of ramps but no morels. Growing weary of getting skunked.


most of my spots I picked morels the ramps are going out, if you found fresh ramps there is still hope. Was confused why some of my north facing deep spots not producing, well checked them out yesterday and found some fresh ones coming up. never had fresh ones come up with this sort of heat wave, ground still moist. I would think they will come up fast.


----------



## Chanterelle nut

Out again! Lets see if i find any.


----------



## MycoMania

AIM said:


> Morels are kind of weird so nutty for a mushroom. I'd love to find some of the lions mane this summer.
> 
> MMS? Will have to checkout no idea. Edit.. Wtf is this? Lol.


Minnesota Mycological Society!


----------



## Old Elm

Thank you Veterans, your sacrifices allow me the freedom to hunt morels & enjoy living in the best country in the world.


----------



## kb

Nothing like picking in the tropics huh folks? Only the strong and fanatical survive. May be the only time you get to pick at 100 so enjoy it! I really thought of night picking this year except I probably would have hurt myself. Had to stop due to aching, wounded legs. The heat? Naw.


----------



## tundraking

Mother load said:


> Very possible that I screwed it up on my cooking method. And I know several people that will eat them. But have to say of all the people I have brought or met in the woods most would prefer to use a golf club on them. I have tried several times.no offense but I can honestly say they suck and are not for me.i wish I could enjoy them. I will however exchange them 1000lbs of pheasantbacks to a pound of morels if you like them. Not trying to be an ass. But if they tasted like portabellas I would eat them daily. Would love to meet you and prove me wrong.im willing to try one more time. I so want to enjoy them. Best part is I can have your 1000 lbs in about an hour in the morning.


I hear ya completely! No offense taken here. It took a few trys to make them tasty and I’m still not into them by any means. They are definitely not a morel, and the fresh smell of them is almost too plungent to want to cook them. You’re more than welcome to leave them in the woods and beat them with a 9 iron! 
On another note, summer shrooms are just around the corner!


----------



## Mother load

Hanging up my morel stick tomorrow(I think lol)


----------



## Inthewild

Mother load said:


> Hanging up my morel stick tomorrow(I think lol)


Me too. Thank you for your hospitality that kept me alive during 2018 morel season that wasn't in Eau Claire. Even after you tried killing me, I went for one last ditch effort 1 hour north. Made a lot of people happy and I'm looking forward to a little rest and cooler temperatures.


----------



## Mother load

Starting to hate morels. Have some frozen,some batttered,some sun dried and in a shaker.some for friends, some for neighbors, some for locals at Watering hole. And look in fridge.... I have one fresh meal left.i can’t hang up stick yet. I need mine.


----------



## Inthewild

Mother load said:


> Very possible that I screwed it up on my cooking method. And I know several people that will eat them. But have to say of all the people I have brought or met in the woods most would prefer to use a golf club on them. I have tried several times.no offense but I can honestly say they suck and are not for me.i wish I could enjoy them. I will however exchange them 1000lbs of pheasantbacks to a pound of morels if you like them. Not trying to be an ass. But if they tasted like portabellas I would eat them daily. Would love to meet you and prove me wrong.im willing to try one more time. I so want to enjoy them. Best part is I can have your 1000 lbs in about an hour in the morning.


Slippery Pheasant back went crawling up the tree, couldn't reach with a Morel Club. Lucky PB this time. Maybe I go get a ladder and drag it in 1/2 mile or so? I'm fighting for PB eradication!


----------



## Mother load

Not sure how many we clubbed whacked stomped or hurled at my car. But at this point it’s like trying to eradicate mosquitoes. Never happen


----------



## Timleetx

Mother load said:


> Starting to hate morels. Have some frozen,some batttered,some sun dried and in a shaker.some for friends, some for neighbors, some for locals at Watering hole. And look in fridge.... I have one fresh meal left.i can’t hang up stick yet. I need mine.


Then let’s go out and get some! I’ll do the legwork!!!


----------



## Achin4morelbacon

Mother load said:


> Just a thought. Maybe some of us should get together next year on a hunt. Bring some that need help.not the trolls. Do a day hunt and have a cookout at the end. Not sure how to start a thread. Anyone that wants to and knows how to start that? I’m in


I would love to do that, I was just talking to my buddy about it, and I was gonna do a camping trip for a weekend. Your down by red wing? That is the area we we're gonna hit. Find a camp ground by the cannon river or something.


----------



## Mother load

Timleetx said:


> Then let’s go out and get some! I’ll do the legwork!!!


You are the last.and this time I mean it. Sadly you can’t do the leg work for me. This late in the season it’s all eye work and experience.


----------



## Chanterelle nut

Hey quick question now that the Morels are pretty much gonne, has anyone find lobsters mushrooms on summer here in MN?


----------



## Old Elm

Chanterelle nut said:


> Hey quick question now that the Morels are pretty much gonne, has anyone find lobsters mushrooms on summer here in MN?


August /Sept best time for them.


----------



## Chanterelle nut

Yeah thats when i find them. I want to start a list of summer edible mushrooms of MN, so far ive found Chanterelles, oysters, chicken of the woods, and some boletes. Anyone has more summer edibles to add to the list?


----------



## Mother load

Chanterelle nut said:


> Yeah thats when i find them. I want to start a list of summer edible mushrooms of MN, so far ive found Chanterelles, oysters, chicken of the woods, and some boletes. Anyone has more summer edibles to add to the list?


https://www.fs.fed.us/nrs/pubs/gtr/gtr_nrs79.pdf


----------



## Mother load

Chanterelle nut said:


> Yeah thats when i find them. I want to start a list of summer edible mushrooms of MN, so far ive found Chanterelles, oysters, chicken of the woods, and some boletes. Anyone has more summer edibles to add to the list?


Would of taken 6 months to type all that with fat fingers


----------



## Mother load

Question for the masses. I think inthewild and I may have discovered the mother load of fiddle heads ( to late to pick) to say I have picked the mother load of them next year do I need a paper bag full? 2bags 5 bags many garbage bags or a back of pick up full to say that? @Inthewild and he doesn’t even like them. Must be a pheasant back fan. I want my 7 friend.


----------



## Chanterelle nut

Mother load said:


> https://www.fs.fed.us/nrs/pubs/gtr/gtr_nrs79.pdf


Thats a nice guide! Thanks


----------



## Mother load

Ahhhhh happy sad times like high school graduation. Time for me to write on your shirts and yearbooks. Odd year, but met many good people and think I met some life long friends. Thanks all. Look for a 2019 mn post inviting many to a cookout/morel feast near me. ( I need gatherers) and can almost promise no 100 degree days. See those on the board that hunt summer shrooms (summer school) hope everyone else had the great season I did.


----------



## tundraking

Chanterelle nut said:


> Yeah thats when i find them. I want to start a list of summer edible mushrooms of MN, so far ive found Chanterelles, oysters, chicken of the woods, and some boletes. Anyone has more summer edibles to add to the list?


I start finding them in mid-July just north of the cities. So I'm guessing even earlier further south...??
As for what I've found: Chants, oysters, chicken, hedgehogs, Crown-tipped coral, giant puffballs, honeys, probably a few others I'm not thinking of, and in the fall, hens.


----------



## stilz

Mother load said:


> Question for the masses. I think inthewild and I may have discovered the mother load of fiddle heads ( to late to pick) to say I have picked the mother load of them next year do I need a paper bag full? 2bags 5 bags many garbage bags or a back of pick up full to say that? @Inthewild and he doesn’t even like them. Must be a pheasant back fan. I want my 7 friend.


Big Woods State park is absolutely loaded with fiddles.


----------



## Mother load

Wish I knew about them years ago. Family loves them. Road hunting we seen what must be acres of them. Be asking next year about blanching and freezing and other good ways to store them.


----------



## stilz

I think we will get another pop after all this rain and cool down. I'll go for a jaunt to my honey holes in the morning and report back. I haven't been back since the first flush.


----------



## Chanterelle nut

Ok so we think there is still hope after all this storms, or should i give up on the idea of finding a morel for the first time?


----------



## Mother load

Chanterelle nut said:


> Ok so we think there is still hope after all this storms, or should i give up on the idea of finding a morel for the first time?


Gather. I even sanded my stick.


----------



## Timleetx

Anyone know of any spots toward the cities that they know they won’t make it out to this season? New to the area and I’m hoping and praying this rain saves me from a 0-morel season.


----------



## Sitka

Help! I have yet to find my first motel this year by Mankato. Idk what my deal is this year but not a single one


----------



## Achin4morelbacon

Chanterelle nut said:


> Hey quick question now that the Morels are pretty much gonne, has anyone find lobsters mushrooms on summer here in MN?


I find mine in the fall, but I think they start July or August. I find a ton of chanterelles with them in October.


----------



## Mother load

Going out early. I need more.


----------



## Mother load

Timleetx said:


> Anyone know of any spots toward the cities that they know they won’t make it out to this season? New to the area and I’m hoping and praying this rain saves me from a 0-morel season.


Offered to guide you yesterday. You had to cancel due to work. Let’s just say you would of found a
Meals worth going to try another way to help you. Try marthaler park and stay on north facing slopes near water with moss around. If your arms are not scratched and bleeding you are in the wrong area. Not going to pick them for you but this should help. Good luck.or like my wife says (“wouldn’t it be easier to buy them?) she changed her mind when I said sure hun go buy this 2lbs of dried morels your looking at on amazon. She might be starting to “get it” now lol


----------



## Tool fan

ANy finds near Duluth?


----------



## Chanterelle nut

Guys i would like to share this link with you all https://water.weather.gov/precip/ it lets you check cumulative rainfall for the past month. It will hopefully help make a decition where to go this last few days of the season.


----------



## Timleetx

Mother load said:


> Offered to guide you yesterday. You had to cancel due to work. Let’s just say you would of found a
> Meals worth going to try another way to help you. Try marthaler park and stay on north facing slopes near water with moss around. If your arms are not scratched and bleeding you are in the wrong area. Not going to pick them for you but this should help. Good luck.or like my wife says (“wouldn’t it be easier to buy them?) she changed her mind when I said sure hun go buy this 2lbs of dried morels your looking at on amazon. She might be starting to “get it” now lol


Wish I could’ve gone, believe me. Heading where you said right now. Morels here I come!


----------



## Timleetx

No morels, but before it started pouring rain I managed to find an old geocache time capsule left there by a class of students two years ago. It might not be tasty, but I feel like that’s a pretty rare find, even compared to the elusive morel. 

Managed to also find some crown tipped coral.


----------



## Timleetx

Mother load said:


> Offered to guide you yesterday. You had to cancel due to work. Let’s just say you would of found a
> Meals worth going to try another way to help you. Try marthaler park and stay on north facing slopes near water with moss around. If your arms are not scratched and bleeding you are in the wrong area. Not going to pick them for you but this should help. Good luck.or like my wife says (“wouldn’t it be easier to buy them?) she changed her mind when I said sure hun go buy this 2lbs of dried morels your looking at on amazon. She might be starting to “get it” now lol


Might have to buy a pound at this rate...


----------



## Mother load

Timleetx said:


> No morels, but before it started pouring rain I managed to find an old geocache time capsule left there by a class of students two years ago. It might not be tasty, but I feel like that’s a pretty rare find, even compared to the elusive morel.
> 
> Managed to also find some crown tipped coral.


I have found those capsules before. First one pissed me off. Was in a plastic container and I thought it was trash....or worse. Hauled that “garbage”! For hours. Opened it when I got home and felt like I ran over a dog. Full of notes lottery tickets dollar bills etc. your supposed to find it take one thing and leave one I think. No way in hell could I remember exact coordinates but thankfully there was a note inside explaining what to do in my situation. So I super glued a silver dollar to the bottom and they gave it a new home.


----------



## Mother load

Timleetx said:


> Might have to buy a pound at this rate...


No you should still be in the woods hunting. I didn’t see scratches or blood in your picture. Show you what morels look like in a few hours.


----------



## Mushroomhunter50

Anyone still finding in St. Louis county? I’ve only got 9 out of my holes and left a couple to grow. Hoping this rain n cooler weather gives us another pop.


----------



## fluffhead2

Achin4morelbacon said:


> I find mine in the fall, but I think they start July or August. I find a ton of chanterelles with them in October.


 I have found them in the Spring, Fall, and Winter but yes they primarily are found in the fall.


----------



## Inthewild

Gotta love mushroom season... for 4 weeks I've hadn't had the time to listen to the Trump BS.


----------



## Mother load

Hehehe


----------



## Mother load




----------



## Mother load




----------



## Mother load

Mother load said:


> No you should still be in the woods hunting. I didn’t see scratches or blood in your picture. Show you what morels look like in a few hours.


Just so you know what you are looking for.and don’t mean wife’s cheap a.. beer.


----------



## Mother load

Inthewild said:


> Gotta love mushroom season... for 4 weeks I've hadn't had the time to listen to the Trump BS.


Don’t watch tv until football season. What’s a trump?


----------



## MycoMania

Wishing I had some free time. This cool weather plus rain, Id bet those deep dark places will be producing for a while yet.


----------



## AIM

MycoMania said:


> Wishing I had some free time. This cool weather plus rain, Id bet those deep dark places will be producing for a while yet.


Id swoop you some in the north metro if you have any ideas PM. Even the spots that i thought were early never popped. Thick out there lol.


----------



## Boomers or bust

Found about 20 tonight in a spot I found nothing on sat. Some still starting to pop!! Probably another 30 to far gone in other spots. There is still hope!!!!


----------



## Mother load

Help identify please. All but one lol


----------



## Chanterelle nut

The ones growing on wood look like diamond polipore, the other ones hard to tell.


----------



## Mother load

Chanterelle nut said:


> The ones growing on wood look like diamond polipore, the other ones hard to tell.


Think gray and orangish are same in different stages.


----------



## Timleetx

Mother load said:


> View attachment 8091
> 
> Just so you know what you are looking for.and don’t mean wife’s cheap a.. beer.


I actually had to stop when a sticker bush put a thorn in my eye. I went to the hospital to get it removed. I’ll likely need surgery to fix my vision from my left eye, but life goes on. Don’t worry, I might not have bloody arms, but I certainly was in the thick of it.


----------



## Mother load

Timleetx said:


> I actually had to stop when a sticker bush put a thorn in my eye. I went to the hospital to get it removed. I’ll likely need surgery to fix my vision from my left eye, but life goes on. Don’t worry, I might not have bloody arms, but I certainly was in the thick of it.


Damn sticker bushes. Hope you recover well and quick.


----------



## Walking Shuz

Mother load said:


> View attachment 8096
> Help identify please. All but one lol


Looks like a lot of inky mushroom variants. The one on the left is a mica cap. tiplers bane or wooly are the others, I believe. The ones on the right you found on a well rotted stump I am guessing. It is a hygrocybe varient probably. Not sure what the tan one is, maybe a type of panus? The mica cap/any inky cap is edible but don't eat it as you'll get sick if you drink your wife's cheap **s beer within 3 days +/-. Inky caps react with alcohol.


----------



## Walking Shuz

Morel season is over for my honey hole. As of this evening I only found rotting yellows.


----------



## Mother load

Walking Shuz said:


> Looks like a lot of inky mushroom variants. The one on the left is a mica cap. tiplers bane or wooly are the others, I believe. The ones on the right you found on a well rotted stump I am guessing. It is a hygrocybe varient probably. Not sure what the tan one is, maybe a type of panus? The mica cap/any inky cap is edible but don't eat it as you'll get sick if you drink your wife's cheap **s beer within 3 days +/-. Inky caps react with alcohol.


All growing out of dirt near stumps. Except ones on a stick.


----------



## Mother load

Walking Shuz said:


> Looks like a lot of inky mushroom variants. The one on the left is a mica cap. tiplers bane or wooly are the others, I believe. The ones on the right you found on a well rotted stump I am guessing. It is a hygrocybe varient probably. Not sure what the tan one is, maybe a type of panus? The mica cap/any inky cap is edible but don't eat it as you'll get sick if you drink your wife's cheap **s beer within 3 days +/-. Inky caps react with alcohol.


Minus the morel there are 3 mushrooms to identify. Actually two one on stick I basicly knew.


----------



## tundraking

Mother load said:


> View attachment 8091
> 
> Just so you know what you are looking for.and don’t mean wife’s cheap a.. beer.


Mother Load,
Looks like a great last find! Congrats on the season and all your finds. Bluff country is an amazing area to hunt! I'm jealous, and wish I could move back.
On a side note... I didn't know they even still made Keystone! Thought they woulda went outta business...


----------



## Walking Shuz

Mother load, I suspected you were just poking. Hygrocybe was my guess for the reddish mushroom with the dark red to brown stem. I found the same mushrooms as you did last night. I wasn't able to find anything 
worth eating. I found a tan mushroom that I thought might be a decorated mop mushroom. With a night's sleep velvet foot/enoki is likely what the red/orange with brown stem mushroom is. It should have been growing from wood.


----------



## Mother load

Walking Shuz said:


> Mother load, I suspected you were just poking. Hygrocybe was my guess for the reddish mushroom with the dark red to brown stem. I found the same mushrooms as you did last night. I wasn't able to find anything
> worth eating. I found a tan mushroom that I thought might be a decorated mop mushroom. With a night's sleep velvet foot/enoki is likely what the red/orange with brown stem mushroom is. It should have been growing from wood.


It may have been growing from the stump at ground level. Need to remember to take pictures before I pick to help in identifying.


----------



## Walking Shuz

What do you think your mushrooms are? Two good resources are the U of MN Mycology club or MN Mycology society. The Mycology club has some flash cards to help ID. Personally I use "Mushrooms of the Upper Midwest" ISBN 978-1-59193-417-2 for identification.


----------



## Mother load

Ink caps and polipore. Thought the inks were the same but at different stages. Still reading about them. Have a good ten months to study before the fever hits again. Might go out just to take photos of other mushrooms. I want to try all the edible ones this year and expand my knowledge.


----------



## Inthewild

Mother load said:


> View attachment 8088


 Boy, ONE mushroom sure gets alot of press. Nice try. 

Todays brunch, not FAT Free, but Soooo delicious.


----------



## Inthewild

My next Frying Pan meal being planned.


----------



## Walking Shuz

Mother load said:


> Ink caps and polipore. Thought the inks were the same but at different stages. Still reading about them. Have a good ten months to study before the fever hits again. Might go out just to take photos of other mushrooms. I want to try all the edible ones this year and expand my knowledge.


A noble goal! The Reddish orange with reddish brown stem is theoretically delicious and edible. As long as it isn't deadly galena. So either it will be delicious or kill you. The safe bet is always to take pictures and stick to Morels.  

I tried Pheasant backs for the first time this year. The flavor was pretty good! The texture was horrible. I think I'll stick to morel's, chicken, hen, home grown Shitake, chantrelles, lobster, oyster, puffballs, and Chaga. I once found over a hundred lobster mushrooms in the BWCA. But I chickened out of eating them because I was a tough days paddle from any kind of medical service.

If you have not read up on and tried Chaga mushrooms, I would highly recommend it. However they are very much a northern MN thing.


----------



## Walking Shuz

Inthewild said:


> My next Frying Pan meal being planned.


I'd loved to try Coral/crowns as well. Another mushroom I've chickened out of eating for fear that I was somehow missing a yellow color, denoting the poisonous variety.


----------



## Inthewild

Inthewild said:


> My next Frying Pan meal being planned.


@jack any confirmation is appreciated. Then since you are a Connoisseur, any recipe(s). Thanks in advance.


----------



## tundraking

Inthewild said:


> @jack any confirmation is appreciated. Then since you are a Connoisseur, any recipe(s). Thanks in advance.


Oriental Mushroom Soup is one of my absolute favorites with crown-tipped coral!! Some chicken or veggie broth, soy sauce, fish sauce, hoisin sauce, green onion or ramps, sweet chili sauce if you like a little spice, bring to light boil, taste test, turn down to simmer, add coral mushrooms, simmer for a minute, Done!


----------



## Timleetx

Mother load said:


> No you should still be in the woods hunting. I didn’t see scratches or blood in your picture. Show you what morels look like in a few hours.


Just pulled about 60 morels, all except 5-6 3inchers were this size. Your recommendation saved my ass, and my season, and it’s why my dad gets to have morels this season when he gets back in a couple days  
This season is officially a success for me


----------



## Chanterelle nut

Anyone out there today? Any tips?


----------



## Chanterelle nut

Walking Shuz said:


> A noble goal! The Reddish orange with reddish brown stem is theoretically delicious and edible. As long as it isn't deadly galena. So either it will be delicious or kill you. The safe bet is always to take pictures and stick to Morels.
> 
> I tried Pheasant backs for the first time this year. The flavor was pretty good! The texture was horrible. I think I'll stick to morel's, chicken, hen, home grown Shitake, chantrelles, lobster, oyster, puffballs, and Chaga. I once found over a hundred lobster mushrooms in the BWCA. But I chickened out of eating them because I was a tough days paddle from any kind of medical service.
> 
> If you have not read up on and tried Chaga mushrooms, I would highly recommend it. However they are very much a northern MN thing.


 you are probably talking of honey mushroom, whose look alike is the deadly gallerina, but thats not a honey. Wrong season.


----------



## Timleetx

Chanterelle nut said:


> Anyone out there today? Any tips?


North facing slopes near water, all the ones I found today were nowhere near dying elms/oaks/etc.


----------



## Inthewild

Hmmm, ran into many of these in the woods. I'm thinking they were not prebagged Morels, nor did I look. Although a completely disgusting act by dog owners, I am GLAD they picked up so I could travel down my paths. Just goes to show you how to look at things differently.


----------



## Mother load

Timleetx said:


> Just pulled about 60 morels, all except 5-6 3inchers were this size. Your recommendation saved my ass, and my season, and it’s why my dad gets to have morels this season when he gets back in a couple days
> This season is officially a success for me


Good for you. Nothing teaches better than doing. Stay in touch many more lessons until you are the morel Jedi. And you are lucky. I almost drove an hour to find them for you. Nobody has ever hunted there except me it seems. Make a mental note on late season mushrooms. I’m wore out tired and have numerous injuries. I’m done for the year. Well there is a hill by menards hmmmm.


----------



## Timleetx

Mother load said:


> Good for you. Nothing teaches better than doing. Stay in touch many more lessons until you are the morel Jedi. And you are lucky. I almost drove an hour to find them for you. Nobody has ever hunted there except me it seems. Make a mental note on late season mushrooms. I’m wore out tired and have numerous injuries. I’m done for the year. Well there is a hill by menards hmmmm.


I’m thinking one injured eye is enough for me, and my morel stick made an angry cracking sound during my hike today, so he might be injured too. Happy summer mushrooms everyone!


----------



## Mother load

Oh damn, can’t be having you finding them last. Off I [email protected]


----------



## btetzl50

Chanterelle nut said:


> Anyone out there today? Any tips?


I was up north of Stillwater this am before work and found nothing new in several spots. Found a couple rotting 6” ers though.


----------



## Timleetx

Mother load said:


> Oh damn, can’t be having you finding them last. Off I [email protected]


Lmao good luck, bring in a bounty!!


----------



## tonkadad

Went down near Cologne again last night on a whim to check spots that had produced over the years, but nothing there. Walked some areas I'd walked before with no luck, and ran into a patch of about 70. I left 20 in the ground that were too far gone (well, I actually gave those a good kick to disburse the spores, lol). I found these on a large flat area under a canopied cover of woods. Never seen so many morels look like fried chicken before. Anyway, I thought the season was over, but it clearly ain't here near the Cities.


----------



## Mother load

tonkadad said:


> Went down near Cologne again last night on a whim to check spots that had produced over the years, but nothing there. Walked some areas I'd walked before with no luck, and ran into a patch of about 70. I left 20 in the ground that were too far gone (well, I actually gave those a good kick to disburse the spores, lol). I found these on a large flat area under a canopied cover of woods. Never seen so many more ls look like fried chicken before. Anyway, I thought the season was over, but it clearly ain't here near the Cities.
> View attachment 8112
> View attachment 8113
> View attachment 8114


Please do me a favor. South of cologne south of 212 is a creek. To old to remember name it meanders east west south north if I remember correctly it Was a great spot for late leeks and morels in grass on northern slopes the slopes are small maybe 30 ft bottom to top. Hope you or anyone can try it,


----------



## Timleetx

Mother load said:


> Please do me a favor. South of cologne south of 212 is a creek. To old to remember name it meanders east west south north if I remember correctly it Was a great spot for late leaks and morels in grass on northern slopes the slopes are small maybe 30 ft bottom to top. Hope you or anyone can try it,


I’ll check it out in the AM. Find anything today?


----------



## mntammy

Between yesterday n today found about 2 pounds. Some were perfect, some too far gone. This is what the keepers looked like.


----------



## Mother load

mntammy said:


> Between yesterday n today found about 2 pounds. Some were perfect, some too far gone. Great job, enjoy a feast.


 Great job enjoy a feast.


----------



## Chanterelle nut

Guys whats the reason behind north facing hills?


----------



## MayMotherload

They warm up slower, my grand total. Fresh ones Monday, last time I was out.


----------



## Mother load

Chanterelle nut said:


> Guys whats the reason behind north facing hills?


Late season spot as it doesn’t get direct sun. Soil temps warm slower there.stay typically wetter too .South,high flats,west ,east,lowlands then north for me and if you are young enough last spot is deep steep ravines with lots of moss little ground cover.That’s an area you know. 20 minutes away you have to do your scouting all over again.


----------



## tonkadad

Mother load said:


> Please do me a favor. South of cologne south of 212 is a creek. To old to remember name it meanders east west south north if I remember correctly it Was a great spot for late leeks and morels in grass on northern slopes the slopes are small maybe 30 ft bottom to top. Hope you or anyone can try it,


 It's called Silver Creek, but I haven't looked along it before. I will try to get there in the next day or two, thanks!


----------



## Mother load

tonkadad said:


> It's called Silver Creek, but I haven't looked along it before. I will try to get there in the next day or two, thanks!


It’s been to long for me to remember where I parked. But most if not all the farmers will let you walk a tree line to get there. As always don’t trespass.


----------



## Timleetx

I was searching on google earth & maps and it looked like Bevens Creek (a little closer to cologne than silver creek) looked like a super similar spot. I’ll let tonkadad be the first to go, since you asked him and I nosed myself into the conversation, but it might be worth checking both out. Idk I’m a newbie but I like technology.


----------



## Mother load

Miles and miles to search go for it. Wish I could pinpoint it better for you like the park I gave you. Been too long. Just use your eyes. Better yet meet up and hunt together maybe learn something new.


----------



## Timleetx

Mother load said:


> Miles and miles to search go for it. Wish I could pinpoint it better for you like the park I gave you. Been too long. Just use your eyes


Oh I don’t mean for me — I think I’m done with morel hunting this year. I leave for New Jersey for vacation and wanna spend the last few days beforehand with my dad.


----------



## tundraking

So... the weather forecast for the next few days is interesting. The season around here seems to be coming to an end very soon. But... Cool days, even cooler nights, and rain... I wonder if it will be enough to lower soil temps in time to lengthen the season and ultimately cause more flushes... Hmmmm...


----------



## Mother load

Wouldn’t that be nice. But think once soil is like 62/64 degrees it’s done. Don’t think you can cool ground again. Wouldn’t it be great to have a fall morel season too as soils cool.if however you know an area that soil temp has not been reached why not.


----------



## tundraking

From what I understand, the magic time is between 60-68 degrees, and the shaded and north slopes are right around the high end right now. I was just hoping that since a lot of areas never did pop because of the dry hot weather, that it may still have a good chance. But that’s probably just wishful thinking.


----------



## Mother load

tundraking said:


> From what I understand, the magic time is between 60-68 degrees, and the shaded and north slopes are right around the high end right now. I was just hoping that since a lot of areas never did pop because of the dry hot weather, that it may still have a good chance. But that’s probably just wishful thinking.


No you are just an addict like many of us. Having a meet and greet bbq fire drinks camping and lies with others on this board next spring. Hope to teach newbies learn myself from others etc. even if you can only make it for a fast hunt or just eat and go I would love to have you there. Details and plans I will have probably in early April 2019. Might even have to invite @vern to show him what they look and taste like. (Floodgates are open)


----------



## Dtails

Found a few moldy ones about a 1or2 tall but soil temps are still ok think we get some keepers in a few more days


----------



## tundraking

Mother load said:


> No you are just an addict like many of us. Having a meet and greet bbq fire drinks camping and lies with others on this board next spring. Hope to teach newbies learn myself from others etc. even if you can only make it for a fast hunt or just eat and go I would love to have you there. Details and plans I will have probably in early April 2019. Might even have to invite @vern to show him what they look and taste like. (Floodgates are open)


If I’m available, I will be there! 

Morels are only the beginning of my addiction... 
A late summer weekend foray would be fun too...!
Like last year, I’ve started another “Summertime Edibles-2018” thread, so we can keep the party goin.


----------



## Mother load

tundraking said:


> If I’m available, I will be there!
> 
> Morels are only the beginning of my addiction...
> A late summer weekend foray would be fun too...!
> Like last year, I’ve started another “Summertime Edibles-2018” thread, so we can keep the party goin.


Availability and timing is the problem I’m having. Week before mother’s day might be to early,mother’s day and opening fishing Season might be to hard to do. Weekend after nobody wants to leave hot spots. Eventually I will just pick a date that works for most. ALL ARE WELCOME to attend.


----------



## Timleetx

Mother load said:


> Availability and timing is the problem I’m having. Week before mother’s day might be to early,mother’s day and opening fishing Season might be to hard to do. Weekend after nobody wants to leave hot spots. Eventually I will just pick a date that works for most. ALL ARE WELCOME to attend.


I’ll go ahead and RSVP now  heck, by August of this year I’ll be living about 30mins away from Red Wing — maybe next year you’ll have a drinking buddy for mushroom season!
Tell your wife I’ll provide the keystone 

I gotta admit I laughed way too hard writing that joke


----------



## Timleetx

Oh also, @Mother load , I thought you weren’t gonna let me get the last of the season?! I’m gonna feel guilty if I’m the last one to pick when you did pretty much all the work for me apart from the walking!


----------



## Mother load

Timleetx said:


> Oh also, @Mother load , I thought you weren’t gonna let me get the last of the season?! I’m gonna feel guilty if I’m the last one to pick when you did pretty much all the work for me apart from the walking!


You won 1 battle. If I always defeat you. You won’t be back. However my going rate is 50% of morels when I put you on top of them. Or you can pay next years fees.. a nickel a shoe.and just to be a smartass I will be eating them on Xmas . You?


----------



## Mother load

Timleetx said:


> Oh also, @Mother load , I thought you weren’t gonna let me get the last of the season?! I’m gonna feel guilty if I’m the last one to pick when you did pretty much all the work for me apart from the walking!


Couldn’t let my streak of finding them for others get blemished. Did have to set a few in places for children to find. But I count that. By the way I gave info to somebody for a waverly hunt. Any feed back would be appreciated. I still offer money back guarantee


----------



## kb

nice to see some other addicts are still at it. Life threw a lot of bad stuff my way recently and makes me want to go walk off the stress picking somewhere. I am eyeballing N. Dak. and Minn. Based on the pics the steep north and high veg. should still have good ones. Although some of what I saw in the pics I would not eat. Keep at it dudes next year is along time away.


----------



## tundraking

I’m out walking shaded river bottoms north of the metro. Haven’t found anything yet, but checked the 4-6” soil temps all over the place and it’s all 59-60 degrees...


----------



## mntammy

Just got these......in the twin cities...


----------



## Timleetx

tundraking said:


> I’m out walking shaded river bottoms north of the metro. Haven’t found anything yet, but checked the 4-6” soil temps all over the place and it’s all 59-60 degrees...


I found two big yellows this afternoon. Very steep north facing slope, thick foliage. Soil 66*.


----------



## morchella ed

Welp, soon as the season really started getting going here I stopped posting....now I'm back! haha During the 13 days from 5/15-5/27 I only didn't find a morel 3 of them. That's pretty good. Granted many of those days (both when I found them as well as didn't) I only was able to actually hunt in the woods for an hour or less (because I was working full time!). Nonetheless got some valuable learnings this year: 
1. everyone says dead elms = morels...NOT TRUE! even if they aren't "too dead", if the habitat/soil isn't right you won't find them. I really only found morels this year in sandier soil almost always on slopes 
2. Most of the morels I found were in the region south and or east area of MN in relation to the Twin Cities...found some Southwest of metro area, but not much, like at all. literally maybe 30 max after 3 hours of hunting separated by a week (to allow for seasonal changes, etc.)
3. Check your spots...but if you don't find shit there (and I didn't find much at several of my previous year's honey holes) then go somewhere new...keep hunting, don't give up! Found a bunch of promising new spots keeping this mentality! also, even only finding three or four or five in a spot is great if you do that again and again, so cover as much ground as possible
4. weird fucking year...!


----------



## morchella ed

alright here's my pics, or a few of the good ones.


----------



## tundraking

morchella ed said:


> Welp, soon as the season really started getting going here I stopped posting....now I'm back! haha During the 13 days from 5/15-5/27 I only didn't find a morel 3 of them. That's pretty good. Granted many of those days (both when I found them as well as didn't) I only was able to actually hunt in the woods for an hour or less (because I was working full time!). Nonetheless got some valuable learnings this year:
> 1. everyone says dead elms = morels...NOT TRUE! even if they aren't "too dead", if the habitat/soil isn't right you won't find them. I really only found morels this year in sandier soil almost always on slopes
> 2. Most of the morels I found were in the region south and or east area of MN in relation to the Twin Cities...found some Southwest of metro area, but not much, like at all. literally maybe 30 max after 3 hours of hunting separated by a week (to allow for seasonal changes, etc.)
> 3. Check your spots...but if you don't find shit there (and I didn't find much at several of my previous year's honey holes) then go somewhere new...keep hunting, don't give up! Found a bunch of promising new spots keeping this mentality! also, even only finding three or four or five in a spot is great if you do that again and again, so cover as much ground as possible
> 4. weird fucking year...!


Ya, I've only found a few around completely dead elms this year. All the rest have been around dying elms. Either way, I always look at both!! Found a lot of promising spots as well. I've spent many hours foraging just north of the cities and have yet to find one morel up here. I'm not done yet though north facing and low bottoms still look early, so I still have hope...


----------



## Morchella matt

beauty!


----------



## Benelli

Haven't found a single morel! Went out yesterday for a while and found this beautiful chicken. Fried some of up last night, and damn I forgot how tasty they are!


----------



## Achin4morelbacon

Benelli said:


> Haven't found a single morel! Went out yesterday for a while and found this beautiful chicken. Fried some of up last night, and damn I forgot how tasty they are!
> View attachment 8193


What are those other ones in your hand?


----------



## Achin4morelbacon

Morchella matt said:


> View attachment 8191
> beauty!


What county?


----------



## MorelMonkey

Anybody hunting black morels in the far north in MN this year? Last season my wife and I found a fair amount over memorial weekend up by Voyageurs National Park but this year I'm wondering about the timing. We will be headed up that way this coming weekend and hoping the late season down in the cities is mirrored up north.


----------



## Benelli

Achin4morelbacon said:


> What are those other ones in your hand?


Not exactly sure! I was gonna look them up in my book. Anybody else have ideas?
Chisago county.


----------



## Timleetx

Timleetx said:


> Oh I don’t mean for me — I think I’m done with morel hunting this year. I leave for New Jersey for vacation and wanna spend the last few days beforehand with my dad.


Apparently I lied — I went out yesterday and found two big monster yellows before grabbing my dad from the airport. They were on a SUPER steep north face with a whole bunch of canopy and smaller ground cover. I think it’s safe to say twin cities have seen the majority of what they’ll see this yellow season


----------



## Mother load

To absolutely no one”);:-;()6!)? Ccdgytjnbjjjttyuhh . Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## tundraking

Benelli said:


> Not exactly sure! I was gonna look them up in my book. Anybody else have ideas?
> Chisago county.


Deer mushroom would be my guess. One of the few other spring mushrooms.


----------



## btetzl50

tundraking said:


> Ya, I've only found a few around completely dead elms this year. All the rest have been around dying elms. Either way, I always look at both!! Found a lot of promising spots as well. I've spent many hours foraging just north of the cities and have yet to find one morel up here. I'm not done yet though north facing and low bottoms still look early, so I still have hope...


I've only found morels at one spot north of the cities this year... had better luck down in red wing with ML.


----------



## Dtails

I'm heading north to big fork hopefully I have better luck there... My find this year was 3 moldy ones and a s*it ton of ones that got flooded out by the rain so mushy you couldn't even touch them


----------



## Inthewild

btetzl50 said:


> I've only found morels at one spot north of the cities this year... had better luck down in red wing with ML.


Really, No honorable mention?


----------



## Mother load

Inthewild said:


> Really, No honorable mention?


Lmao....he did find them between our legs,even on a creek bed void of trees. Maybe we should praise our shroommaster. Is it spring 2019 yet?


----------



## Inthewild

Mother load said:


> Lmao....he did find them between our legs,even on a creek bed void of trees. Maybe we should praise our shroommaster. Is it spring 2019 yet?


Ummm...you know how I look outside the box, What will others think about your "between our legs" comment? Just to be clear...it was your legs, not mine or "ours". ILSHISMP


----------



## Mother load

You must of forgot him finding them for you at........and ...... we are old we need him.


----------



## prm

As far as taste and texture are concerned, I think I like white oysters better than morels. Bugs seem to like eating them better too  Although, cutting morels into rings is the coolest. Has anyone ever tried to water a baby morel?


----------



## Chanterelle nut

Hot humid and rainy, is shaping up to be a great chsnterelle season!!


----------



## btetzl50

Chanterelle nut said:


> Hot humid and rainy, is shaping up to be a great chsnterelle season!!


I can't wait! another month though... Guess I'll have to fish until then.


----------



## Chanterelle nut

You can always look for mother load favorites.... phaesant backs!!


----------



## Mother load

Moderator help is needed. Chanterelle nut just swore at me. I actually have started using it instead of the f word. Next time you hurt yourself just say loudly. PHEASANT BACK. It truly works to help the pain and you will chuckle at same time.


----------



## Chanterelle nut

That was pheasant back funny


----------



## Hank 3.5

New guy a little late to the party . Never lived anywhere other than Minnesota ! Had a decent but short season . Happy to have gotten enough for family , friends and neighbors ! Good work ML !*


----------



## Hank 3.5

PheasantBack . 1 to go to get my 3 messages for spam or whatever ? I am not a robot !


----------



## Hank 3.5

Last One I'm here now , I think .


----------



## Chanterelle nut

Hey welcome! We are preparing for sumer shrooms, but i am guessing this thread is going to die pretty soon


----------



## Hank 3.5

Thanks Chanterelle nut ! I will switch threads or do whatever as to follow along . I just wanted to Member up ! Not sure why now but it was fairly easy and now I won't have to do it later ?


----------



## Hank 3.5




----------



## Hank 3.5




----------



## Shroomtrooper 1

Hank 3.5 said:


> View attachment 8237
> View attachment 8238
> View attachment 8239


Nice pics, looks like you had a great season


----------



## tundraking

Shroomtrooper, 
How'd you do on your week off. Any good finds?


----------



## Lisse Michaels

Old Elm said:


> View attachment 8031
> 
> 
> August /Sept best time for them.


Those are beautiful lobster mushrooms Old Elm! That’s also when I find lobsters - Late August into September. Sometimes they overlap with the late King Boletes. Up here we usually have two fruitings of Kings - the first in July/August, and then again a few days before the first frost. Although last year we didn’t get any Kings because it was way too dry most of the summer & fall. I sure hope this year is different because I’m down to my last KG of dried Kings.


----------



## Lisse Michaels

Mother load said:


> Wish I knew about them years ago. Family loves them. Road hunting we seen what must be acres of them. Be asking next year about blanching and freezing and other good ways to store them.


I absolutely love fiddleheads. They’re a huge thing on the east coast of Canada, especially in Newfoundland. They’re a lot of work though, to get that damn papery husk off. 

Best way I’ve found so far is to put them all in a paper bag, shake them up a whole lot (not enough to bruise or anything) and then use your fingers to remove whats left of the husk. Rinse them off, then blanche for 3 min, toss them in ice water, package & freeze. 

It’s very important to make sure they’re thoroughly cooked, because you can get sick from them. Here’s a link to the info I use:

https://www.canada.ca/en/health-can...fruits-vegetables/fiddlehead-safety-tips.html


----------



## Lisse Michaels

Mother load said:


> Moderator help is needed. Chanterelle nut just swore at me. I actually have started using it instead of the f word. Next time you hurt yourself just say loudly. PHEASANT BACK. It truly works to help the pain and you will chuckle at same time.


I’m going to start using that expression at work when I’m pissed off.

PHEASANT BACK!!!

It’s awesome!


----------



## Mother load

Chirp. All summer hunters I’m still looking for and needing help. I know I can research all of it. But much easier here. Those that said they would help teach I hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## MycoMania

I check in every so often, in between a move and settling in at new job. Havent forgotten!


----------



## Lisse Michaels

Mother load said:


> Chirp. All summer hunters I’m still looking for and needing help. I know I can research all of it. But much easier here. Those that said they would help teach I hope to hear from you soon.


What are you wanting to find over the summer? I pick chants, hens, chickens, lobsters and all the boletes. Let me know what you need help with.


----------



## jg010682

Any way you could post some pictures of the boletes you pick and how you I'd them I've been researching some on have found some in my area just not comfortable picking them to eat yet I'm good with chickens chant and hens but just very cautious about what I'm picking to eat not ready to die yet but always looking to add more things to the list of things I can get from the woods to eat


----------



## jg010682

Motherload these are ramps they are out before morels and through the morel season easily identifiable tall dark green spear shaped leaves 2 older ones have 3 leaves with red or pink rarely white along the stem and they have a bulb like an onion and smell like garlic excellent edible if your not picking these will your out picking morels you are missing out


----------



## tundraking

Mother load said:


> Chirp. All summer hunters I’m still looking for and needing help. I know I can research all of it. But much easier here. Those that said they would help teach I hope to hear from you soon.


Motherload,
I had a real informational response for you on Saturday, and then my account stopped allowing me to post, and it was all erased. Both my laptop and phone stopped working. Now I tried on another pc and it works... So... I'm going to try again, but I'm going to post it in the "Summertime Edibles-2018" thread so we don't bury our morel thread with summer chatter.


----------

